#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Por que o 4G B3 no smartphone só funciona perto das torres?

## cassianopb

Pessoal, sou novo por aqui, mas depois de tanto procurar na internet resolvi criar este tópico para que alguém com grande conhecimento nessa área pra me informar o motivo desse problema, já li muita coisa, estudei outras mas ainda não consegui chegar a conclusão.
Vamos começar...

Moro numa pequena cidade sem 4G, a única operadora daqui é a Vivo com seu 3.5G(H+) em 2100MHz, temos a oi 3G também em 2100MHz e 2G em 800MHz mas nem vou falar nada porque a internet móvel dela não funciona.
Moro numa parte bem afastada do centro da cidade, uma área praticamente rural, me mudei a pouco tempo e observando a torre da vivo de minha cidade, descobri que a antena de microondas dela aponta para um monte de torres fica à uns 17KM em linha reta, é um morro cheio de antenas, segue a foto delas:
https://i.imgur.com/5Sp7fNY.jpg

Ano passado com um celular J5 apontando para o alto eu descobri que o sinal 4G da Vivo e Tim em 1800MHz chegava aqui com até -100dBm, conectava e gerava dados normalmente.
O Tempo passou e troquei de celular, hoje tenho um S8 Plus, e no mesmo lugar onde o J5 pegava o S8 não pega!
Então fui e comprei um repetidor Aquário (RP-1870) para repetir o sinal 1800MHz da Vivo para dentro de casa, instalei um antena da própria Aquário de 17dBi, liguei direitinho tudo certo, então fui para os testes, tenho um modem da ZTE modelo MF79s, compatível com a banda 3, coloquei o chip da vivo nele e ele pegou perfeitamente o 4G com -75dBm de intensidade, atinge até 40 megas de velocidade no modem, se eu desligo o repetidor o modem fica sem serviço, quando ligo fica om -75dBm perfeitamente...
Mas agora que começa minha intriga, esse modem é o meu único dispositivo que consegue se conectar a esta rede, tenho outro modem modelo Alicard600 que tem banda 3, mas não consegue se registrar na rede, também tenho um roteador Tp-link modelo Archer MR200 que pega chip LTE e tem a banda 3 também, mas não se conecta na rede também, tenho um Amplimax de Elsys que também acha a rede mas não se conecta, nem meu S8+, S7 Edge de um amigo, J2 da minha mãe... nenhum deles consegue se conectar a esta rede, apenas o Modem da ZTE que tem esse "poder", e eu gostaria de saber se alguém faz ideia do que pode ser.
Eu fui nesse domingo próximo as torres, e ao redor delas meus roteadores, modens e smartphones funcionam perfeitamente, no meu S8+ próximo as torres:
https://i.imgur.com/HiTMRkB.jpg

Mas o que percebi foi que ao se distanciar +/- uns 5KM das torres, meu smartphone mesmo aparecendo o sinal 4G, ele pára de gerar dados, fica só a setinha de upload e nada acontece, segue a imagem de como fica o celular depois de se distanciar um pouco das torres:
https://i.imgur.com/dMju9zL.jpg
mesmo o celular já tendo parado de gerar dados, o modem MF79s continuava a funcionar!

Então em casa adquiri o repetidor pensando que era a intensidade de sinal, mas para minha surpresa o problema se repete mesmo com a intensidade de sinal forte, essa imagem é do smartphone com o repetidor ligado:
https://i.imgur.com/0NWRwRf.jpg
mas o modem MF79s se conecta normal ao repetidor e funciona a internet perfeitamente, e é isso que não consigo entender!
O Que o modem pode ter que todos os outros equipamentos não tem?
porque só ele consegue estabelecer comunicação com a rede!
Li por aí que pode ser a distância, um tal de ACK Time, também li que pode ser a potência de TX dos outros aparelhos...
alguém consegue entender o porque que isso acontece?
Eu testei o chip da TIM também, e acontece a mesma coisa no smartphone, mas ao inserir o chip no ZTE ele se conecta no 4G normalmente também.
Nos celulares fica só WAIT_RRC_CONFIRM...

----------


## sphreak

A resposta é simples e pode ter alguns motivos envolvidos. O primeiro deles é a compatibilidade de bandas. Nem todos os smartphones possuem todas as bandas disponíveis do 4G. 
No Brasil os sistemas 4G ainda são interdependentes do 3G, tanto que em uma área em que seu smartphone apresenta sinal chamado 4G, ao originar ou receber ligações a rede "rebaixa" automaticamente para 3G. Pode ser o motivo de somente o modem funcionar e outros equipamentos não, justamente devido a ausência de sinal 3G junto com o sinal 4G.

Na print do seu celular, banda LTE é 1800Mhz (Uplink 1747.6Mhz Downlink 1842.6Mhz) dentro da faixa de operação do seu repetidor. 
O que ocorre é que seu repetidor provavelmente está amplificando o 4G da VIVO e da TIM e o 2G de outras operadoras (OI e Claro). Mas não o 3G em 2100Mhz necessário para a operação conjunta (VOZ + DADOS). É por isso que quando você se aproxima das torres, o sinal "volta", pois nessas altas frequências a propagação é curta ao redor das ERBs e para smartphones que não possuem capacidade de transmissão longa, devido a baixa potência e ausência de antenas de alto ganho, limita-se a cerca de 5~7km ao redor das torres sem obstáculos. Com obstáculos não espere nada muito maior que 2~3km.
Quando o celular encontra capacidade de transmissão em ambas frequências (3G + 4G) a operação em 4G retorna. 

Quanto ao Amplimax da Elsys, ele foi projetado para trabalhar em ambiente externo. Se houver algum sinal, com a chapa traseira ele funciona sem conexão a antena, se for necessário a utilização de antena, liga-se uma antena no conector dela e altera-se via botão do lado do conector para a opção "antena externa". Lembrando que para esse equipamento da Elsys operar voz e dados 4G, é necessário a presença de sinal 3G na área, do contrário ele vai conectar voz e dados na frequência disponível. Se ele encontrar voz em 2G, tudo vai ser 2G, inclusive os dados. Se encontrar 3G e não 4G, tudo vai ser 3G

Frequências comumente utilizadas pelas operadoras no Brasil 

TIM
2G - 900Mhz, 1800Mhz (esta frequência está sendo migrada para o 4G nesta operadora)
3G - 850Mhz, 2100Mhz
4G - 700Mhz (somente DF) 1800Mhz, 2600Mhz

OI 
2G - 900Mhz, 1800Mhz
3G - 2100Mhz
4G - 2600Mhz

VIVO
2G - 850Mhz, 900Mhz, 1800Mhz
3G - 850Mhz, 1700Mhz (Raro), 2100Mhz
4G - 700Mhz (somente DF e SP), 2600Mhz

Claro
2G - 900Mhz, 1800Mhz
3G - 1900mhz (raro), 2100Mhz
4G - 2600Mhz


Essas são as explicações mais básicas a que posso lembrar. Sem um teste de campo mais aprofundado, qualquer outras conjecturas seriam puro palpite!

----------


## sphreak

Em tempo:




> Pessoal
>  https://i.imgur.com/HiTMRkB.jpg


Neste print o sinal é de -103dBm. Ruim mas ainda assim utilizável devido a sensibilidade das ERBs. Status do 3G+4G= CONECTADO




> Pessoal
> ] https://i.imgur.com/dMju9zL.jpg


O sinal diminuiu para -116dBm. Inutilizável e provavelmente os smartphones não tinham mais potência suficiente para o sinal ser devolvido para a ERB. Status do 3G+4G= Aguardando confirmação da recepção pela ERB





> Pessoal
>  https://i.imgur.com/0NWRwRf.jpg



Sinal aumentou para -83dBm. Forte. Entretanto o status da conexão é IDLE= Inútil ou parado.

Provavelmente devido a ausência da combinação 3G+4G para operação.

O modens que não tem saída para telefone (Amplimax Elsys é Telefone + Modem), não dependem do canal de voz operado no 3G para operação.


Dica: Vá em uma área externa onde pegue o sinal 4G em seu smartphone Samsung e mude a operação dele para somente 3G. Repita a print do sinal, digite *#0011# e poste aqui para identificação da frequência 3G associada na sua região. 

PS. Tenha certeza de captar o sinal do chip da VIVO. Smartphones Sansung apresentam sinal de qualquer operadora presente na região. Exemplo: Não há VIVO mas tem TIM... vai mostrar o sinal da TIM.
É só conferir se o "Registered PLMN" é 724 11 ou se aparecer "MCC/MNC" também 724/11

----------


## Nilton Nakao

A Claro chegou a comercializar um telefone sem fio fixo que tinha o modem conectado na antena externa, e um monofone que dava um alcance de 100 metros e o chip ficava no monofone. Infelizmente so funcionava com Claro fixo.
O ruim em toda essa estória, é que se usarmos o 3 G numa chamada de voz migra para 2 G, se for 4 G para 3 G e na banda de 850 da Vivo somente 3 G. Ficamos no impasse, antena; principalmente Vivo e Tim( 2100 para 850/900).
Quando chegar 5 G que deve ser 3.5 GHz para dados, nem quero imaginar...

----------


## sphreak

> A Claro chegou a comercializar um telefone sem fio fixo que tinha o modem conectado na antena externa, e um monofone que dava um alcance de 100 metros e o chip ficava no monofone. Infelizmente so funcionava com Claro fixo.
> O ruim em toda essa estória, é que se usarmos o 3 G numa chamada de voz migra para 2 G, se for 4 G para 3 G e na banda de 850 da Vivo somente 3 G. Ficamos no impasse, antena; principalmente Vivo e Tim( 2100 para 850/900).
> Quando chegar 5 G que deve ser 3.5 GHz para dados, nem quero imaginar...


Mais ou menos assim:

----------


## cassianopb

Olha, de fato eu cheguei a imaginar que seria esse o problema, a ausência do sinal 3G que é para voz, só que fico pensando; o roteador Archer MR200 ele também não tem voz e não se conecta na rede LTE, nem o modem USB Olicard600, e eu também testei o Link 4G da Elsys (além do já citado Amplimax), e o que acontece nesses dispositivos é semelhante entre eles, acham a rede mas não se registram nela, o Link 4G até chega a se conectar rapidamente no 4G mas cai em seguida para o 3G da minha região, se forçar o "apenas 4G" em qualquer desses dispositivos, eles simplesmente ficam sem sinal, só o MF79s da ZTE que fica com sinal e funcionando bem o 4G.
Porém no Domingo, levei todos esses dispositivos para os arredores das torres de lá, e todos eles sem exceção se conectaram no 4G, forçando ou não o "LTE Only" neles.
Também penso, esses modens podem ter canal de voz mas está 'desabilitado' pela fabricante e por isso não se registram né?!
O Que complica, pois lá nas torres o 3G é 2100MHz (não vi o UARFCN para ter a exatidão dos MHz, mas é 2100) e aqui também é 2100, mesmo que arrumasse um repetidor 3G 2100MHz para repetir o sinal de lá, ia complicar porque ele ia repetir o 3G em 2100 daqui! 
E outra coisa, nos celulares Samsung pelo service mode é possível bloquear o serviço de voz e deixar apenas os dados, segue o print:
 

mas mesmo assim não se conecta no 4G de lá!
e também segue o print que você pediu do 3G daqui:


Vale te lembrar que eu tinha um J5 que se conectava até sem repetidor, eu colocava ele em uma boleira e apontava em direção as torres kk, e ele demorava um pouco, mas quando aparecia o 4G ele gerava dados e dava pra mais de 20 megas com -104, - 107dBm...

Acho que o que você falou também pode ser verdade porque no s8, se colocarmos em "LTE Only" aparece nada, e fica sem sinal de nada em cima perto do sinal de bateria, mas se eu colocar em "LTE/CDMA/UMTS" ele aparece o H+ da vivo, daí com o H+ aparecendo, se eu mudar rapidamente para "LTE Only" ele de fato fica com sinal e aparece o 4G, no caso como se tivesse se registrado na rede!
Só que aí não gera dados, fica só o sinal de upload e mais nada, até que depois de um tempo cai!
Mas e agora? ele só pega se o sinal 3G vier de lá?

----------


## chicao48

> Mais ou menos assim:


Fiz um teste com o meu roteador zte 3/4G com o chip da Claro, numa cidade onde o 4G é transmitido em 2600Mhz, configurei o roteador para apenas 4G, e liguei um aparelho de telefone fixo nele para testar ligação em voz, os dados funcionou perfeitamente, só que para voz só deu tom de ocupado para fazer ligação e para receber foi para a caixa de mensagem, e depois fiz outra configuração para apenas 3/4G, e funcionou tanto dados quanto voz. Então, devido esses fatos relatados, se eu tiver em longa distância com uma antena apenas para frequência de 2600Mhz, esse sinal recebido será apenas para dados em 4G e não para voz, é isso?

----------


## cassianopb

> Fiz um teste com o meu roteador zte 3/4G com o chip da Claro, numa cidade onde o 4G é transmitido em 2600Mhz, configurei o roteador para apenas 4G, e liguei um aparelho de telefone fixo nele para testar ligação em voz, os dados funcionou perfeitamente, só que para voz só deu tom de ocupado para fazer ligação e para receber foi para a caixa de mensagem, e depois fiz outra configuração para apenas 3/4G, e funcionou tanto dados quanto voz. Então, devido esses fatos relatados, se eu tiver em longa distância com uma antena apenas para frequência de 2600Mhz, esse sinal recebido será apenas para dados em 4G e não para voz, é isso?


Era isso que eu esperava aqui também, mas pelo o que sphreak disse, só funcionaria com os 2 sinais, mesmo se quiser funcionar só os dados!
Meus equipamentos não pegou o sinal mesmo com um bom repetidor, exceto o modem da ZTE, ele pegou o 4G normal e de primeira!

----------


## emilidani

Seguindo , alguma conclusão?

----------


## chicao48

> Era isso que eu esperava aqui também, mas pelo o que sphreak disse, só funcionaria com os 2 sinais, mesmo se quiser funcionar só os dados!
> Meus equipamentos não pegou o sinal mesmo com um bom repetidor, exceto o modem da ZTE, ele pegou o 4G normal e de primeira!


Então, conclusão: se a frequência de 1800Mzh antes era para apenas 2G, e agora passou também para 4G, que é apenas para dados, e quando se está na cidade o aparelho de celular na hora de fazer uma conexão de voz rebaixa para a frequência 3G, então, na zona rural teria que usar 2 repetidores de frequência diferentes, um para 4g e outro para 3G, e 2 antenas para cada frequência específica, e teria sinal 3/4G para o celular fazer a busca de frequência, e fazer a conexão de voz.

----------


## cassianopb

> Então, conclusão: se a frequência de 1800Mzh antes era exclusiva para 2G, e agora passou também para 4G, que é apenas para dados, e quando se está na cidade o aparelho de celular na hora de fazer uma conexão de voz rebaixa para a frequência 3G, então, na zona rural teria que usar 2 repetidores de frequência diferentes, um para 4g e outro para 3G, e 2 antenas para cada frequência específicas, e teria sinal 3/4G para o celular fazer a busca de frequência, e fazer a conexão de voz.


Foi isso que eu entendi! 
só não entendo porque aqui ele não pode usar o sinal 3G local, já que aqui já tem 3G e estou repetindo só o sinal 4G, não daria no mesmo né?!
Esperar o sphreak responder pra gente tentar entender.

----------


## chicao48

> Foi isso que eu entendi! 
> só não entendo porque aqui ele não pode usar o sinal 3G local, já que aqui já tem 3G e estou repetindo só o sinal 4G, não daria no mesmo né?!
> Esperar o sphreak responder pra gente tentar entender.


Se o repetidor é de 1800Mhz em 4G, e o celular para fazer conexão de voz precisa rebaixar essa frequência para 3G, então, a 3G nessa cidade estaria sendo transmitida em 850/2100mhz ou em apenas 850Mhz, ou apenas em 2100Mhz.

----------


## cassianopb

> Se o repetidor é de 1800Mhz em 4G, e o celular para fazer conexão de voz precisa rebaixar essa frequência para 3G, então, a 3G nessa cidade estaria sendo transmitida em 850/2100mhz ou em apenas 850Mhz, ou apenas em 2100Mhz.


Exato! o repetidor é 1800MHz, e o 3G da cidade opera em 2100MHz.

----------


## chicao48

Ehh isso mesmo, além do repetidor de 1800Mhz em 4G, você teria que ter outro também de 2100Mhz, para o celular fazer a conexão entre as duas frequências, para realizar e receber chamadas também!

----------


## sphreak

Assim, pra ser bem simplista: Os equipamentos com capacidade 4G (smartphones, etc) necessitam do 3G para voz. A rede 4G só estará disponível se existir o 3G simultâneo e esse 3G invarialvelmente será em 2100Mhz, independente se o 4G é 2600Mhz ou 1800Mhz.
Quanto a repetir sinal 4G que vem de longe e utilizar o 3G local, não funciona porque os sinais são de ERBs/células diferentes. Quando há tentativa de utilização da rede a operadora comuta a conexão de dados e voz de modo que ambas sejam oriundas da mesma ERB. Neste caso cai o 4G e rebaixa tudo para 3G da célula local.
Quanto ao 3G em 850Mhz ele não trabalha junto com o 4G em frequência alta. Talvez quando disponibilizarem o 4G em 700Mhz seja essa a combinação de operação.

A solução para esse dilema seria utilizar um repetidor de banda dupla 1800/2100Mhz (Chinês sem homologação). Mas ainda correria o risco de repetir o 3G local e a conexão cair. Teria que fazer uma isolação.

Quanto a funcionar só o ZTE, pode ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada.
Uma dica minha seria plugar esses equipamentos direto na antena externa para teste. Desligar o repetidor e ver como eles se comportam com sinal direto.

Qualquer dúvida estou a postos

----------


## chicao48

> Assim, pra ser bem simplista: Os equipamentos com capacidade 4G (smartphones, etc) necessitam do 3G para voz. A rede 4G só estará disponível se existir o 3G simultâneo e esse 3G invarialvelmente será em 2100Mhz, independente se o 4G é 2600Mhz ou 1800Mhz.
> Quanto a repetir sinal 4G que vem de longe e utilizar o 3G local, não funciona porque os sinais são de ERBs/células diferentes. Quando há tentativa de utilização da rede a operadora comuta a conexão de dados e voz de modo que ambas sejam oriundas da mesma ERB. Neste caso cai o 4G e rebaixa tudo para 3G da célula local.
> Quanto ao 3G em 850Mhz ele não trabalha junto com o 4G em frequência alta. Talvez quando disponibilizarem o 4G em 700Mhz seja essa a combinação de operação.
> 
> A solução para esse dilema seria utilizar um repetidor de banda dupla 1800/2100Mhz (Chinês sem homologação). Mas ainda correria o risco de repetir o 3G local e a conexão cair. Teria que fazer uma isolação.
> 
> Quanto a funcionar só o ZTE, pode ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada.
> Uma dica minha seria plugar esses equipamentos direto na antena externa para teste. Desligar o repetidor e ver como eles se comportam com sinal direto.
> 
> Qualquer dúvida estou a postos


Onde eu fiz o teste, a Claro 3G é em 850/2100Mhz, sendo assim, na verdade não se sabe em qual dessas frequências é feita essa conexão de 4G para 3G!

----------


## cassianopb

> Assim, pra ser bem simplista: Os equipamentos com capacidade 4G (smartphones, etc) necessitam do 3G para voz. A rede 4G só estará disponível se existir o 3G simultâneo e esse 3G invarialvelmente será em 2100Mhz, independente se o 4G é 2600Mhz ou 1800Mhz.
> Quanto a repetir sinal 4G que vem de longe e utilizar o 3G local, não funciona porque os sinais são de ERBs/células diferentes. Quando há tentativa de utilização da rede a operadora comuta a conexão de dados e voz de modo que ambas sejam oriundas da mesma ERB. Neste caso cai o 4G e rebaixa tudo para 3G da célula local.
> Quanto ao 3G em 850Mhz ele não trabalha junto com o 4G em frequência alta. Talvez quando disponibilizarem o 4G em 700Mhz seja essa a combinação de operação.
> 
> A solução para esse dilema seria utilizar um repetidor de banda dupla 1800/2100Mhz (Chinês sem homologação). Mas ainda correria o risco de repetir o 3G local e a conexão cair. Teria que fazer uma isolação.
> 
> Quanto a funcionar só o ZTE, pode ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada.
> Uma dica minha seria plugar esses equipamentos direto na antena externa para teste. Desligar o repetidor e ver como eles se comportam com sinal direto.
> 
> Qualquer dúvida estou a postos


No caso tem que ser obrigatório um repetidor com as duas bandas, ou posso acrescentar mais um repetidor de 2100MHz independente e ligar em paralelo com o de 1800MHz?
A isolação que você fala no caso, seria usar um antena tipo parabólica que obtém apenas o sinal de frente...
Quanto ao ZTE funcionar, "pode ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada"?! complicado isso rs! então o celular J5 também poderia ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada!
Eu já fiz o teste direto na antena externa, sem o repetidor, e o problema se repete!

----------


## chicao48

> No caso tem que ser obrigatório um repetidor com as duas bandas, ou posso acrescentar mais um repetidor de 2100MHz independente e ligar em paralelo com o de 1800MHz?
> A isolação que você fala no caso, seria usar um antena tipo parabólica que obtém apenas o sinal de frente...
> Quanto ao ZTE funcionar, "pode ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada"?! complicado isso rs! então o celular J5 também poderia ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada!
> Eu já fiz o teste direto na antena externa, sem o repetidor, e o problema se repete!


O teste que você fez com o o roteador ligado direto na antena pode não ter dado certo, porque você precisa de uma antena de 2 frequências simultâneas em 1800/2100Mhz "acho né", porém, já ouvi relatos na internet que esses roteadores para funcionar em longa distância tem que configurá-lo para a frequência específica da antena externa, porque se configurar para o automático, ele não dá sinal. Não sei se o seu está configurado no automático ou se está em específico para 1800Mhz. A proeletronic triband de grade de 1800 a 2100Mhz são ótimas, eu já instalei delas para 1800Mhz.

----------


## sphreak

> No caso tem que ser obrigatório um repetidor com as duas bandas, ou posso acrescentar mais um repetidor de 2100MHz independente e ligar em paralelo com o de 1800MHz?
> A isolação que você fala no caso, seria usar um antena tipo parabólica que obtém apenas o sinal de frente...
> Quanto ao ZTE funcionar, "pode ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada"?! complicado isso rs! então o celular J5 também poderia ser qualquer coisa inclusive nada!
> Eu já fiz o teste direto na antena externa, sem o repetidor, e o problema se repete!


Eu falo isso porque nesses casos é muito difícil de se determinar uma causa específica. Pode ser devido a distância da ERB, configuração, problemas de autenticação, a própria disparidade entre o 3G ser de uma torre e o 4G de outra. Confirmou se os equipamentos que não funcionam 4G neste caso, tem disponibilidade de 4G em 1800Mhz?
Digo isso porque, por exemplo, um modelo que as vezes utilizo, um modem ZTE MF235L versão operadora Claro desbloqueado, possui capacidade 4G somente em 2600Mhz/700Mhz, enquanto aparelhos portáteis como um LG K8 que tenho já opera o 4G em 1800/2600. Neste caso se eu estivesse no local de instalação, com os 2 equipamentos o ZTE MF235L só conectaria o 3G local em 2100Mhz e LG K8 poderia conectar 4G somente em dados ou conectar somente ao 3G local.
São muitas variáveis.

Quanto ao outro repetidor em 2100Mhz, seria fazer a instalação ao espelho da existente no de 1800Mhz. Mas fazer uma compra outro repetidor na casa de R$1500 na possibilidade de funcionar ou não é um investimento arriscado.
Eu compraria um repetidor dual band no Aliexpress. Se não funcionar revende no ML.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, Três dos maiores conhecedores de sistemas irradiantes no país devem ter falecido, pois os conheci há cerca de 30 anos acerca do meu trabalho.

Projeto específico de uma antena, não está somente naquela velha fórmula adotada pelos fabricantes. Usa-se o tipo de material( aluminio, cobre, prata, chumbo, ferro etc), que irá diferir no diâmetro do elemento irradiante( aquele cálculo básico), diretor, refletor, inclusive o tubo. Largura de banda, normalmente 50 MHz; ex: 825 MHz a 875 MHz ou 200 MHz 1700 MHz a 1900 MHz. Acha-se no mercado antenas com largura de banda de 2100 MHz a 2600 MHz. Quanto maior a largura de banda da antena, menor é a sua eficiência, dando -nos a impressão que a potência da operadora para aquela faixa é menor.Tinha isso tudo anotado, menos a LOG_PERIÓDICA e perdi na mudança há 20 anos.

A Motorola levava em conta a perda no conector, curvatura do cabo coaxial, perda no cabo por metro, tipo físico da antena( dipolo aberto, fechado, balloon, gama match, monopolo) isso no caso de uma antena tipo Yagi ou direcional como conhecemos. Tem cálculos em sistema de ponto a ponto, e fixo-móvel que é o caso de celulares. Hoje fazemos brincando no google rsrs.

No site da minha Claro, o mapa de cobertura nos traz com uma razoável precisão os pontos de cobertura e zona cega mesmo em área urbana. Para 4 G, está limitado a uns 5 km e 10 km em 2G visual no celular; No moto G 1 confere, G 5 e G6 ainda não sei informar; Vivo e Tim tem um alcance muito maior mas qualidade de dados é inferior em relação a Claro. Logo todas as operadoras estarão limitados a 15 km, a Tim já começou neste ano.
Vale lembrar que serviço de celular comum é móvel não deveria ser usado como fixo; para esse tipo existe o plano específico. Tim e Claro todo o país, Oi somente SP, Vivo exceto SP ( acho) que deve ser na faixa de 30 ou 50 por mês ( pós-pago); Hoje chamam de celular rural, mas restrito infelizmente a determinada(s) operadora(s) conforme a região.

----------


## cassianopb

> Eu falo isso porque nesses casos é muito difícil de se determinar uma causa específica. Pode ser devido a distância da ERB, configuração, problemas de autenticação, a própria disparidade entre o 3G ser de uma torre e o 4G de outra. Confirmou se os equipamentos que não funcionam 4G neste caso, tem disponibilidade de 4G em 1800Mhz?
> Digo isso porque, por exemplo, um modelo que as vezes utilizo, um modem ZTE MF235L versão operadora Claro desbloqueado, possui capacidade 4G somente em 2600Mhz/700Mhz, enquanto aparelhos portáteis como um LG K8 que tenho já opera o 4G em 1800/2600. Neste caso se eu estivesse no local de instalação, com os 2 equipamentos o ZTE MF235L só conectaria o 3G local em 2100Mhz e LG K8 poderia conectar 4G somente em dados ou conectar somente ao 3G local.
> São muitas variáveis.
> 
> Quanto ao outro repetidor em 2100Mhz, seria fazer a instalação ao espelho da existente no de 1800Mhz. Mas fazer uma compra outro repetidor na casa de R$1500 na possibilidade de funcionar ou não é um investimento arriscado.
> Eu compraria um repetidor dual band no Aliexpress. Se não funcionar revende no ML.


Então, os equipamentos que tenho são sim compatíveis com o 4G em 1800MHz (B3), eu já os comprei na intenção de usar este sinal 4G, porque depois que tive o J5 e ele se conectava, eu descobri por ele que era banda 3, então todos os aparelhos 4G que eu compro sempre tem o 1800MHz LTE, o Archer MR200, o Olicard600 USB, meu S8... todos eles compatíveis com LTE 1800MHz, tão tal que quando fui próximo das torres, eu levei todos esses equipamentos e eles funcionaram perfeitamente, e eu também me certifiquei de que a Vivo, Tim e Claro, só usam a banda 3 nessas torres, ou seja estão todas em 1800MHz, só mudam de canal rs, e sim todos os modens se conectaram, meu celular também... enfim, compatibilidade dos equipamentos eu sei que não é!
Quanto ao repetidor, eu vou fazer mais testes se aproximando e se distanciando das torres onde funciona o 4G, e checar a disponibilidade do 3G quando o 4G parar de funcionar, disse isso sobre o repetidor, porque eu sei onde tem um repetidor 2100MHz bem acessível para fazer os testes, custando pouco mais de 300 reais, eu igualharia a potência (dBm) deles 2, colocaria uma antena específica para 2100MHz que tenho aqui e tentaria ver a sorte.

----------


## cassianopb

> O teste que você fez com o o roteador ligado direto na antena pode não ter dado certo, porque você precisa de uma antena de 2 frequências simultâneas em 1800/2100Mhz "acho né", porém, já ouvi relatos na internet que esses roteadores para funcionar em longa distância tem que configurá-lo para a frequência específica da antena externa, porque se configurar para o automático, ele não dá sinal. Não sei se o seu está configurado no automático ou se está em específico para 1800Mhz. A proeletronic triband de grade de 1800 a 2100Mhz são ótimas, eu já instalei delas para 1800Mhz.


Pior que não, coloquei eles apenas na antena 1800MHz, vou tentar fazer desse jeito com uma antena triband dessas!

----------


## sphreak

> Então, os equipamentos que tenho são sim compatíveis com o 4G em 1800MHz (B3), eu já os comprei na intenção de usar este sinal 4G, porque depois que tive o J5 e ele se conectava, eu descobri por ele que era banda 3, então todos os aparelhos 4G que eu compro sempre tem o 1800MHz LTE, o Archer MR200, o Olicard600 USB, meu S8... todos eles compatíveis com LTE 1800MHz, tão tal que quando fui próximo das torres, eu levei todos esses equipamentos e eles funcionaram perfeitamente, e eu também me certifiquei de que a Vivo, Tim e Claro, só usam a banda 3 nessas torres, ou seja estão todas em 1800MHz, só mudam de canal rs, e sim todos os modens se conectaram, meu celular também... enfim, compatibilidade dos equipamentos eu sei que não é!
> Quanto ao repetidor, eu vou fazer mais testes se aproximando e se distanciando das torres onde funciona o 4G, e checar a disponibilidade do 3G quando o 4G parar de funcionar, disse isso sobre o repetidor, porque eu sei onde tem um repetidor 2100MHz bem acessível para fazer os testes, custando pouco mais de 300 reais, eu igualharia a potência (dBm) deles 2, colocaria uma antena específica para 2100MHz que tenho aqui e tentaria ver a sorte.


Estou em campo, mas uma pergunta rápida. Na instalação desse repetidor, você fez a separação correta das antenas externa e interna para evitar realimentação do sistema? Pode parecer besteira, mas as vezes assombra e causa uns efeitos estranhos.

----------


## cassianopb

> Estou em campo, mas uma pergunta rápida. Na instalação desse repetidor, você fez a separação correta das antenas externa e interna para evitar realimentação do sistema? Pode parecer besteira, mas as vezes assombra e causa uns efeitos estranhos.


Sim, eu os separei corretamente, até diminuo a potência do repetidor para pegar praticamente só dentro do meu quarto! 
Não sei se pode influenciar, mas vale lembrar que aqui também tem sinal 1800MHz no 2G da vivo, que vem de uma torre mais próxima e chega bem potente aqui, a frequência é de 1741.4MHz no uplink e 1836.4MHz no downlink (arfcn: 668 2G GSM), E que é bem próxima da 1747.6MHz (uplink) e 1842.6MHz (downlink) do 4G que tenho interesse.
E outra, eu estava hoje lembrando que um certo dia em um outro modem eu consegui obter um sinal 3G fraco da Vivo em 850MHz aqui, em um modem modelo WLD71-T5, um box da vivo, e comecei a matutar aqui pensando que o meu antigo celular J5 pode ter se conectado a esta rede 3G para registro e por isso pegava o 4G, não sei se esse sinal vem da mesma região, estou me programando pra logo logo ir lá novamente e ver se pode ser de lá, porque se o j5 se registrava na rede, então ou ele tinha o 4G independente como o modem da ZTE ou pode ter pegado esse 3G! se for o caso do 3G então tá mais tranquilo, porque o repetidor em 850MHz já dava tudo certo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Isso é mais do que complicado, com relação às bandas. Nós brasileiros não somos fiéis a uma determinada operadora, na primeira raiva e na primeira oportunidade trocamos de operadora ou ficamos sem. Apesar de ser mais caro, existem modens da ZTE. Huawei, D-link sem bandeira e o que é pior, trocam de sistema ao efetuar uma chamada de voz. 3G para 2G e 4G para 3G. 
Já passamos uma certa raiva por alguns modelos de celulares não funcionarem na rede 3G no chip 2, obrigando-nos a fazer alternância quando permitia fazer ou trocar o chip. Motorola desde o G1 levava vantagem, bastando apenas trocar o serviço de dados.

Não tenho certeza, mas se entrar no firmiware do aparelho dá para trocar a banda, ou até mesmo usar no sistema automático, ao fazer o reset volta na configuração original da operadora.

----------


## cassianopb

> Isso é mais do que complicado, com relação às bandas. Nós brasileiros não somos fiéis a uma determinada operadora, na primeira raiva e na primeira oportunidade trocamos de operadora ou ficamos sem. Apesar de ser mais caro, existem modens da ZTE. Huawei, D-link sem bandeira e o que é pior, trocam de sistema ao efetuar uma chamada de voz. 3G para 2G e 4G para 3G. 
> Já passamos uma certa raiva por alguns modelos de celulares não funcionarem na rede 3G no chip 2, obrigando-nos a fazer alternância quando permitia fazer ou trocar o chip. Motorola desde o G1 levava vantagem, bastando apenas trocar o serviço de dados.
> 
> Não tenho certeza, mas se entrar no firmiware do aparelho dá para trocar a banda, ou até mesmo usar no sistema automático, ao fazer o reset volta na configuração original da operadora.


Dá sim, eu já tentei forçar a banda pelo ServiceMode da Samsung, obrigando o celular a se conectar somente na banda 3 do LTE, e funciona bem lá perto das torres! mas aqui, mesmo com uma boa antena direcional apontada pra lá, com intensidade de sinal acima de 90%, com repetidor muito bom de 70dBm, ainda assim ele não se conecta na rede... mas o modem da ZTE (MF79s), nem precisa forçar a banda, ele sozinho vai pro 4G no automático, se deixarmos o celular no automático, ele só se conecta no 3G da cidade local, até chega a aparecer o 4G, ou seja ele encontra a rede 4G do repetidor e até chega a aparecer o 4G lá em cima com todos os pontos, mas daí ele para de gerar dados, fica só a seta de upload, e pouco tempo depois cai para 3G sozinho, e o chip dele já testei no modem da ZTE, e o mesmo funcionou o 4G normal, provando que não é nada com o chip ou algo assim, é algo intrigante que já vi muito em fóruns gringo também.

----------


## sphreak

> Dá sim, eu já tentei forçar a banda pelo ServiceMode da Samsung, obrigando o celular a se conectar somente na banda 3 do LTE, e funciona bem lá perto das torres! mas aqui, mesmo com uma boa antena direcional apontada pra lá, com intensidade de sinal acima de 90%, com repetidor muito bom de 70dBm, ainda assim ele não se conecta na rede... mas o modem da ZTE (MF79s), nem precisa forçar a banda, ele sozinho vai pro 4G no automático, se deixarmos o celular no automático, ele só se conecta no 3G da cidade local, até chega a aparecer o 4G, ou seja ele encontra a rede 4G do repetidor e até chega a aparecer o 4G lá em cima com todos os pontos, mas daí ele para de gerar dados, fica só a seta de upload, e pouco tempo depois cai para 3G sozinho, e o chip dele já testei no modem da ZTE, e o mesmo funcionou o 4G normal, provando que não é nada com o chip ou algo assim, é algo intrigante que já vi muito em fóruns gringo também.


Vou mostrar uma conta aqui que de repente pode jogar um balde de água fria no seu projeto. 
Tenha em mente primeiro que para transmissão de dados 4G e 3G, qualquer sinal abaixo de -100dBm é praticamente inservível.

Segundo: Esse sinal é na entrada do repetidor e na entrada da torre e não pós amplificação pelo repetidor.

Terceiro: A comunicação de dados 4G e 3G é uma via de mão dupla. Se o equipamento passa muito tempo tentando fazer upload (seja smartphone ou o rádio transmissor da ERB) e não conseguir, ele vai derrubar a conexão e tentar conectar novamente. Se tiver um sinal de melhor confiabilidade ele vai conectar. É o caso de quando se perde a conectividade 4G e o equipamento comuta para o 3G ou 2G disponível. Se não tiver um sinal mais confiável ele simplesmente não conecta, ou em alguns aparelhos (principalmente da Samsung) ele apresenta o sinal mas nada acontece. Lembra que comentei em uns posts anteriores que equipamentos Samsung apresentam o sinal que estiver presente ou o sinal que estiver conectado. Se ele não estiver conectado na operadora do sim chip, ele mostra o sinal da operadora que estiver mais forte e se o único sinal presente é da operadora do sim chip, mas não conectar, ele mostra do mesmo jeito. É estranho mas...

Agora vamos a conta que pode jogar um balde de água no seu projeto. E vou considerar só o uplink do seu repetidor para a torre, tendo em vista que não sei a intensidade de sinal na estrada do repetidor, mas posso supor que o repetidor esteja transmitindo o máximo que pode.

A potência desses repetidores Aquário da faixa do uplink, é de aproximadamente 15dBm. Tenha em mente que esse é o valor máximo que o repetidor vai transmitir para a torre da operadora. E tenha em mente que esse valor pode variar devido a alguns fatores. O principal deles é a potência dos aparelhos que estão antes do repetidor e a atenuação do sinal sofrida por paredes, cabos RG58 etc.

Como diria na escola, vamos usar uma condição ideal de cálculo. 

A fórmula de perdas no espaço livre é dada pela equação:

P= 32,5 + 20.log F + 20.log D

P= perda em dBm
F= frequência em Mhz
D= distância em Km

O sinal de chegada em cada rádio é feito: potência de saída + ganho da antena emissora - perdas no espaço livre + ganho da antena receptora que vou chamar de PS + AE - PE + AR

Considerando que a potência de saída no repetidor é de 20dBm (em amplificação máxima com sinal total de entrada= -50dBm), a frequência de operação é 1800Mhz e a distância informada no seu primeiro post é 17Km.

P=?
F=1800Mhz
D=17Km

P=32,5 + 20.log 1800 + 20.log 17
P= 32,5 + 20. 3,2552 + 20. 1,2304
P= 32,5 + 65,104 + 24,608 = 122,212

Arredondando P = 122dBm

Façamos o caminho inverso. Partindo do celular, passando pelo repetidor e indo para ERB.

Considere o seguinte dado: Para redes EDGE e LTE a potência máxima de emissão permitida pela ANATEL é de 20dBm. Smartphones tem sua saída na faixa dos 17dBm. 

A 1 metro do repetidor, o celular emite 17dBm. Perde 50dBm no espaço livre, chegando efetivamente no repetidor -33dBm.

O ganho de uplink é de 65dB. Então -33dBm + 65dB = 32dBm >>>ATENÇÃO<<< 2 coisas: A potência máxima de saída desse repetidor no uplink é de 15dBm e se você utilizou um cabo RG58 que vem no kit da Aquário, a perda dele é de 1dB/metro. Ele geralmente tem 10mts. Então -10dB referente ao cabo. Então 15dBm - 10 dB = 5dBm

Sobra 5dBm para a antena externa. Então 5dBm + 17dBi = 22dBm - 122dBm da perda no espaço livre chegam -100dBm na torre. Isso sem considerar perda por relevo, perda se sinal por térmica, perda de sinal por presença água vapor (nuvem, neblina, etc)

Você está no limite do limite das condições de sinal aí amigo.


Eu se estivesse na sua posição, emprestaria uma antena de grelha, daquelas da Aquário para WIFI >>>http://www.aquario.com.br/internet/antena-parabolica-grde-internet-20-dbi-mm-2420.html<<<

E plugaria alguns desses teus equipamentos direto nela para testes. Principalmente esse Elsys Amplimax. Seria o teste derradeiro para determinar a influência do repetidor no seu problema.

----------


## cassianopb

> Vou mostrar uma conta aqui que de repente pode jogar um balde de água fria no seu projeto. 
> Tenha em mente primeiro que para transmissão de dados 4G e 3G, qualquer sinal abaixo de -100dBm é praticamente inservível.
> 
> Segundo: Esse sinal é na entrada do repetidor e na entrada da torre e não pós amplificação pelo repetidor.
> 
> Terceiro: A comunicação de dados 4G e 3G é uma via de mão dupla. Se o equipamento passa muito tempo tentando fazer upload (seja smartphone ou o rádio transmissor da ERB) e não conseguir, ele vai derrubar a conexão e tentar conectar novamente. Se tiver um sinal de melhor confiabilidade ele vai conectar. É o caso de quando se perde a conectividade 4G e o equipamento comuta para o 3G ou 2G disponível. Se não tiver um sinal mais confiável ele simplesmente não conecta, ou em alguns aparelhos (principalmente da Samsung) ele apresenta o sinal mas nada acontece. Lembra que comentei em uns posts anteriores que equipamentos Samsung apresentam o sinal que estiver presente ou o sinal que estiver conectado. Se ele não estiver conectado na operadora do sim chip, ele mostra o sinal da operadora que estiver mais forte e se o único sinal presente é da operadora do sim chip, mas não conectar, ele mostra do mesmo jeito. É estranho mas...
> 
> Agora vamos a conta que pode jogar um balde de água no seu projeto. E vou considerar só o uplink do seu repetidor para a torre, tendo em vista que não sei a intensidade de sinal na estrada do repetidor, mas posso supor que o repetidor esteja transmitindo o máximo que pode.
> 
> ...


Pois é, eu sei que estou no limite do limite, acompanhei todo seu cálculo que a final foi feita com maestria, parabéns! 
Mas olha, eu pluguei o Elsys nessa antena aí de grelha e consegui -84dBm de sinal (o link até diz ter 91% de sinal e marca como 'excelente') no 4G 1800MHz da Vivo, depois pluguei a antena 1800 que veio no Kit do repetidor no Elsys e obtive -87dBm (o link até diz ter 88% de sinal e marca como 'bom') de sinal 4G 1800MHz da Vivo, por fim coloquei o MF79s da ZTE dentro do case do amplimax e apontei para as torres, obtive direto no modem -96dBm de sinal também 1800 da vivo.
Vale lembrar que o Elsys não se conectou na rede mesmo marcando o sinal como excelente, ele se conectou no 3G daqui que acredite, tava com -95dBm, bem abaixo do sinal 4G vindo das torres, já o MF79s nem preciso repetir né?! pegou com maestria!
Curiosidade: esse modem ZTE, eu coloquei ele no chão aqui na área aberta e, com -119dBm ele se conectou no 4G lá das torres e ainda deu 4Mb de velocidade.
Testando um outro modem aqui (Olicard 600), ele tem um tipo de "log", e isso é o que ele mostra quando colocamos em apenas 3G:

Device Information 
Device type: HSPA+
Application port: COM38
IMEI: 869594021451168
IMSI: 724118511734114
Firmware version: 2.3.4
--------------------------------------------------------------
Operator Information 
PIN code Status: READY
Network code: VIVO
Network selection mode: Manual
Network mode: UMTS
Signal Strength: -80 dBm
--------------------------------------------------------------
Network Status 
CS network registration: Registered, home network
PS network registration: Registered, home network
PS network attachment: Attached 

.....
E quando colocamos em apenas LTE:
Device Information 
Device type: LTE
Application port: COM38
IMEI: 869594021451168
IMSI: 724118511734114
Firmware version: 2.3.4
--------------------------------------------------------------
Operator Information 
PIN code Status: READY
Network code: Network searching…
Network selection mode: Manual
Network mode: Unknown
Signal Strength: -59 dBm
--------------------------------------------------------------
Network Status 
CS network registration: Registered, home network
PS network registration: Not Registered,searching
PS network attachment: Detached

ele em 1800MHz, e próximo das torres ele funciona!

----------


## cassianopb

A Distância das torres estão um pouco mais longe do que achei que era (17KM), na realidade elas estão a 19KM, porém em um lugar bem alto.

----------


## sphreak

> A Distância das torres estão um pouco mais longe do que achei que era (17KM), na realidade elas estão a 19KM, porém em um lugar bem alto.


Tá bem longe mesmo. E segundo o site de cobertura da VIVO tem uma torre bem próxima aí.

Com relação a esses mais de 19Km, eu considero inviável para 4G. E você ainda está com azar de estar em uma área de "sombra".



Eu consideraria comprar um chip da TIM e testar esta torre aqui: 



Segundo minhas simulações, fica cerca de 6km do seu local e conforme o site de cobertura da TIM, está disponível o 3G e o 4G nesta torre.






> Testando um outro modem aqui (Olicard 600), ele tem um tipo de "log", e isso é o que ele mostra quando colocamos em apenas 3G:
> 
> Device Information 
> Device type: HSPA+
> Application port: COM38
> IMEI: 869594021451168
> IMSI: 724118511734114
> Firmware version: 2.3.4
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Quanto a esse log, a conclusão a que chego é a seguinte:

CS network é a fase "Circuit Switched" (Comutação do circuito). A grosso modo é fase interna da ERB, como a identificação da estação de usuário, comunicação de voz, contagem de tarifação, etc. Se registrou
PS network é a fase "Packet Switched" (Comutação de pacotes) É a fase de dados da ERB propriamente dita. 

Na parte de cima onde aparece HSPA+ (ou 3G+) a ERB reconheceu a estação usuário remota e conseguiu estabelecer tráfego de dados com ela, já na parte de baixo do log onde aparece LTE (4G) a ERB reconhece a estação usuário, mas não consegue estabelecer uma conexão de dados com ela.

Analisando as condições e distância do sinal aí, eu creio fortemente que o motivo de todo esse problema aí é o sinal. Pois existem ERBs próximas (independente de ser 2G, 3G, 4G) e você está tentando conexão a uma ERB distante.

Vamos conversando. Vai postando seus testes, análises e conclusões que em algum momento desvendamos o mistério.

----------


## cassianopb

> Tá bem longe mesmo. E segundo o site de cobertura da VIVO tem uma torre bem próxima aí.
> 
> Com relação a esses mais de 19Km, eu considero inviável para 4G. E você ainda está com azar de estar em uma área de "sombra".
> 
> 
> 
> Eu consideraria comprar um chip da TIM e testar esta torre aqui: 
> 
> 
> ...


Realmente as torres estão distante, eu já testei esse 4G da Tim, ela dá algo em torno de 15Mb, mas funciona no smartphone aqui normal com -100 a -110dBm, a torre está em 850MHz...
Mas sabe porque insisto tanto na Vivo? eu tenho chip com internet sem franquia, ou seja não tem limite de dados, e eu queria melhorar porque como programador eu preciso muito de internet rápida para baixas as coisas, e uma internet fixa aqui de 20Mb custa mais de 100 reais e ainda não entregam 50% disso, então pra mim complica, entre usar a Tim 4G eu prefiro a Vivo 3G daqui que dá algo em torno de 11Mb em toda cidade.
Só que cara, além de programação eu amo RF, essa é a verdade!
Então eu estou dando a cara a tapa pra fazer isso funcionar apenas para fins educacional e claro, pra usufruir de uma conexão melhor...
Se por ventura eu não conseguir fazer funcionar no smartphone, nem nos outros modens que tenho, ainda está de bom tamanho porque o modem da ZTE consegue estabelecer conexão perfeita, não tem perdas de pacotes e funciona melhor que as internet fixa daqui.
Segue a velocidade do modem da ZTE com o repetidor ligado:


Aqui é a velocidade de um Download:


Um vídeo do youtube fica automático em 4K:


E essa é a interface do modem da ZTE com o repetidor ligado:

Se desligar o repetidor ele fica sem serviço, mas ao levar ele pro quintal já se conecta com 1 ou 2 pontos de sinais (-110dBm a 105dBm) direto das longínquas torres.

e por fim o resultado de ping:


Enquanto a Tim faz download no máximo a 1.2MB e variando entre 600KB e 1.2MB, a vivo varia de 3.4 a 4.3MB, e por incrível que pareça, é essa mesma velocidade que temos lá, a uns 100 metros das torres.

Então essa questão toda de eu querer que pegue no smartphone, é mais como um desafio para mim do que algo que realmente necessito se não vou morrer kk
Hoje vou para um lugar que fica mais próximo delas, e vou tentar fazer pegar, vou tentar descobrir se é ausência do 3G ou se será outra coisa, qualquer coisa posto pra você aqui.

----------


## chicao48

> Realmente as torres estão distante, eu já testei esse 4G da Tim, ela dá algo em torno de 15Mb, mas funciona no smartphone aqui normal com -100 a -110dBm, a torre está em 850MHz...
> Mas sabe porque insisto tanto na Vivo? eu tenho chip com internet sem franquia, ou seja não tem limite de dados, e eu queria melhorar porque como programador eu preciso muito de internet rápida para baixas as coisas, e uma internet fixa aqui de 20Mb custa mais de 100 reais e ainda não entregam 50% disso, então pra mim complica, entre usar a Tim 4G eu prefiro a Vivo 3G daqui que dá algo em torno de 11Mb em toda cidade.
> Só que cara, além de programação eu amo RF, essa é a verdade!
> Então eu estou dando a cara a tapa pra fazer isso funcionar apenas para fins educacional e claro, pra usufruir de uma conexão melhor...
> Se por ventura eu não conseguir fazer funcionar no smartphone, nem nos outros modens que tenho, ainda está de bom tamanho porque o modem da ZTE consegue estabelecer conexão perfeita, não tem perdas de pacotes e funciona melhor que as internet fixa daqui.
> Segue a velocidade do modem da ZTE com o repetidor ligado:
> 
> 
> Aqui é a velocidade de um Download:
> ...


Você é um grande sortudo em ter toda essa fartura de sinal de celular na sua região, enquanto isso, nesse imenso Brasil milhares de pessoas queriam ter pelo menos um sinal 2G para ligar um celular de mesa, e poder se comunicar com as pessoas, kkkkkkkkk!

----------


## cassianopb

> Você é um grande sortudo em ter toda essa fartura de sinal de celular na sua região, enquanto isso, nesse imenso Brasil milhares de pessoas queriam ter pelo menos um sinal 2G para ligar um celular de mesa, e poder se comunicar com as pessoas, kkkkkkkkk!


kkkk e eu moro em uma cidadezinha do interior da PB, menos de 11 mil habitantes, mas como ela fica no "meio" entre a capital João Pessoa e outra grande cidade que é Campina Grande, acaba que as operadoras enchem de enlaces pra levar a internet de um canto a outro, e "aproveita" para instalar torres pela BR kk, aqui na minha cidade mesmo tem uma única torre que fica uns 600 metros daqui de frente de casa, lá tem Oi (3G e 2G) mas a internet simplesmente não funciona, e temos a Vivo em 3G+ que varia de 7 a 11Mb durante o dia, a vivo justamente aponta sua antena de microondas para essa torre que estou pegando o 4G dela, porque temos visada com a torre há uns 20 metros de altura.
Também chega na cidade o sinal 3G da Tim em 70% da cidade, e o sinal 4G da tim chega uns 40% da cidade.
Mas realmente, eu conheço locais e até pequenas cidades com 8 a 10 mil habitante que mal tem 2G.

----------


## cassianopb

Depois de muito teste e análise eu desisti de tentar fazer o 4G das torres distante funcionar nos smartphone e demais aparelho e estou me contentando em usar apenas o modem mágico da ZTE.
Se alguém tiver uma fazenda há mais de 15KM de torres 4G em B3 nem tente repetir o sinal, a não ser que queira usar apenas no MF79s da ZTE kk

----------


## chicao48

> Depois de muito teste e análise eu desisti de tentar fazer o 4G das torres distante funcionar nos smartphone e demais aparelho e estou me contentando em usar apenas o modem mágico da ZTE.
> Se alguém tiver uma fazenda há mais de 15KM de torres 4G em B3 nem tente repetir o sinal, a não ser que queira usar apenas no MF79s da ZTE kk


Amigo, na sua lista de aparelhos que não se conecta na 4G em longa distância, tá também o Amplimax 4G da Elsys, você acabou de jogar um balde de água gelada no tão sonhado 4G dos moradores da zona rural!

----------


## sphreak

> Amigo, na sua lista de aparelhos que não se conecta na 4G em longa distância, tá também o Amplimax 4G da Elsys, você acabou de jogar um balde de água gelada no tão sonhado 4G dos moradores da zona rural!







> Depois de muito teste e análise eu desisti de tentar fazer o 4G das torres distante funcionar nos smartphone e demais aparelho e estou me contentando em usar apenas o modem mágico da ZTE.
> Se alguém tiver uma fazenda há mais de 15KM de torres 4G em B3 nem tente repetir o sinal, a não ser que queira usar apenas no MF79s da ZTE kk




Eu ainda continuo a acreditar que com conexão direta a antena, sem repetidor e com uma antena que atinja as frequências de 1800/2100Mhz o Amplimax funcione.

Não querendo desmerecer todo o esforço feito pelo amigo @*cassianopb*, mas ainda acho que o problema é tentar repetir somente o 4G sem o 3G da mesma torre presente e tendo um 3G de torre diferente com sinal melhor e mais próximo.
Reitero que pelos meus cálculos é possível ter 4G da TIM de uma torre a cerca de 6Km com qualidade de sinal superior a esta tentativa de 19Km

Se em WIFI 2.4Ghz temos dificuldade com plena visada em PTP, ou seja um par de rádios, imagina um PTMP lotado de users e com UP/DOWN em frequências diferentes, sem visada completa... É dar murro em ponta de faca!

----------


## cassianopb

> Amigo, na sua lista de aparelhos que não se conecta na 4G em longa distância, tá também o Amplimax 4G da Elsys, você acabou de jogar um balde de água gelada no tão sonhado 4G dos moradores da zona rural!


Pois é, não quis jogar um balde de água fria no Amplimax, mas nessa distância ele não se conectou, ao menos na B3, não sei em outras bandas, e não sei em outras localizações pois pode ser alguma limitação técnica da torre local e/ou uma possível interferência, ele achou a rede 4G mas não conectou, tentei em uma área rural mais próxima das torres e distante do 3G de minha cidade, mas ele acabou pegando um outro 3G Deus sabe de onde... Mas há uns 10KM da torre ele já funcionou no 4G mesmo sem achar nenhuma rede 3G...

----------


## cassianopb

> Eu ainda continuo a acreditar que com conexão direta a antena, sem repetidor e com uma antena que atinja as frequências de 1800/2100Mhz o Amplimax funcione.
> 
> Não querendo desmerecer todo o esforço feito pelo amigo @*cassianopb*, mas ainda acho que o problema é tentar repetir somente o 4G sem o 3G da mesma torre presente e tendo um 3G de torre diferente com sinal melhor e mais próximo.
> Reitero que pelos meus cálculos é possível ter 4G da TIM de uma torre a cerca de 6Km com qualidade de sinal superior a esta tentativa de 19Km
> 
> Se em WIFI 2.4Ghz temos dificuldade com plena visada em PTP, ou seja um par de rádios, imagina um PTMP lotado de users e com UP/DOWN em frequências diferentes, sem visada completa... É dar murro em ponta de faca!


Agradeço a tentativa amigo @*sphreak* mas fiz isso hoje, antena telada, 15 metros de altura, de visada praticamente com as torres e o mesmo se repetiu, achou a rede 4G, se conectou, não gerou dados e caiu pra 3G, tentei uma antena telada, tentei isolar a antena telada para não pegar o 3G daqui, tentei levar para um sítio onde nem o sinal daqui pega, também não foi!
pegou há uns 10KM da torre, e por ironia, onde ele pegou não pegou sinal 3G nenhum!
o 4G da tim chega sim aqui amigo, mas ter 4G no smartphone com 10 megas e chip limitado, prefiro os meus 30Megas com chip sem limites no modem da ZTE e os 10 megas do 3G da vivo mesmo rsrs... ah e essa antena não é tão lotada não, as torres ficam na BR, só os carros que passam se conecta, é tão tal que a velocidade dos 30 ~ 35Mb que dá a noite, também da em qualquer hora do dia.
Mas agradeço a ajuda, foi de grande valia.

----------


## chicao48

Eu estou vendo aqui num site sobre cálculo matemático para fazer antenas, o quanto se gasta com uma antena de fábrica, sendo que uma antena de frequências de 700,850 ou 900Mhz são tão fáceis de montar com apenas materiais de antenas VHF de tv.

Exemplo de cálculo de uma antena de 900Mhz: 
comprimento de onda: 300/900Mhz=0,33mm
tamanho do elemento irradiante: t=142,5/900Mhz=0,15mm (15cm)
tamanho do refletor: 0,33mm x 0,49=0,16mm (16cm)
tamanho do primeiro diretor: 0,33mm x 0,43=0,14mm (14cm)
tamanho do segundo diretor: 0,33mm x 0,40=0,13mm (13cm)

espaçamento entre o refletor e o irradiante: 0,33 x 0,25=0,082mm (8,2cm)
espaçamento entre o irradiante e o primeiro diretor: 0,33 x 0,15=0,049mm (4,9cm) "os demais diretores acrescentados seguem o mesmo espaçamento" 

Os valores: (300), (0,49), (0,43), (0,40), (0,25), (0,15), (142,5) são sempre constantes, não mudam.

Antenas a partir de 1800Mhz já ficam difíceis de fazer porque os elementos irão ficando cada vez mais pequenos.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, isso é um cálculo básico para antenas do tipo yagi ou direcionais; ajuda muito quem nunca construiu uma antena.
Eu montei uma antena fazendo ensaios e ensaios a 90 km da torre via terrestre e 59 km segundo o mapa do IBGE e utilizei frequencias em 170, 250 e 450 MHz, celular nem existia ainda.
Como são enlaces críticos, e alcançar niveis a 12dBsinad era algo complicado demais, num receptor analógico seria do tipo -110 dBm, para dados acredito que seja em torno de 15 dBdinad ( -100 dBm); meu celular ou na maioria acredito que esteja limitado a -100 dBm para 3 G, e meu wi-fi a -90dBm.

Nesses ensaios, precisei de fazer por que a empresa tinha comprado um lote de 500 antenas em 150 MHz, e pasmem férias coletivas. Fiz todos esses cálculos, os instrumentos bateram, bancada ok mas a qualidade desejada nilll, recorri a espessura dos elementos ou diâmetro dos refletores, irradiantes e diretores. Antena em questão é com gama-match no irradiante, mas temos como dipolo aberto, dipolo fechado, 300 ohm com gama o mais utilizado na frequência de celular( formato oval) e log-periódica.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, isso é um cálculo básico para antenas do tipo yagi ou direcionais; ajuda muito quem nunca construiu uma antena.
> Eu montei uma antena fazendo ensaios e ensaios a 90 km da torre via terrestre e 59 km segundo o mapa do IBGE e utilizei frequencias em 170, 250 e 450 MHz, celular nem existia ainda.
> Como são enlaces críticos, e alcançar niveis a 12dBsinad era algo complicado demais, num receptor analógico seria do tipo -110 dBm, para dados acredito que seja em torno de 15 dBdinad ( -100 dBm); meu celular ou na maioria acredito que esteja limitado a -100 dBm para 3 G, e meu wi-fi a -90dBm.
> 
> Nesses ensaios, precisei de fazer por que a empresa tinha comprado um lote de 500 antenas em 150 MHz, e pasmem férias coletivas. Fiz todos esses cálculos, os instrumentos bateram, bancada ok mas a qualidade desejada nilll, recorri a espessura dos elementos ou diâmetro dos refletores, irradiantes e diretores. Antena em questão é com gama-match no irradiante, mas temos como dipolo aberto, dipolo fechado, 300 ohm com gama o mais utilizado na frequência de celular( formato oval) e log-periódica.


É verdade amigo, é algo muito complexo, cálculos de antenas. Existem até aplicativos na internet para cálculos de antenas, que se comparando um ao outro, as medidas são totalmente diferentes para uma mesma frequência. O brasileiro e sua criatividade; existe na internet antenas caseiras que vão de um simples pedaço de arame em formato de uma borboleta presa numa tampa de panela, até uma yagi de 2 metros de comprimentos com 23 elementos, e mostrando ótimo resultado em longa distância, superando até as antenas de fábricas. Conheço um na internet que prefere fazer suas próprias antenas, porque mostram melhores resultados do que a de fábrica, kkkkkkk!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, quando monto uma antena algumas coisa aplico de primordial. Se você trabalha com isso, se quiser me mostre os resultados, não melhora no sinal, mas na qualidade ao longo dos dias ou tempos por isso raramente volto no cliente, ruim no meu bolso kkkkk
1- Sempre uso o mastro como segundo refletor, então abraçadeiras ficam cerca de 9 cm da ponta do cano ( 850 MHz).
2- sempre uso "pingadeira" no cabo coaxial na borda de descida, inclusive no cabo UTP( internet via ´radio)
3- procuro aterrar ou o mastro estar em contato com o solo( energia estática por conta dos ventos ou ar seco).
4- Nunca aperto demais os conectores, pode danificar ou fechar um curto; fitas isolantes na antena nem pensar. No máximo fita de alta fusão com duas voltas na parte de fixação do cabo e conector.
5- menos de 5 metros nunca uso cabo grosso( 2 GHz) e 10 metros para 900MHz. O campo pode interferir no funcionamento do dispositivo, costuma acontecer muito quando o ar está a menos de 40% ou superior a 80%, varia conforme a região.
6- procuro seguir as normas ABNT, CONFEA etc na instalação de rede elétrica, se o dispositivo exigir aterramento, aterro.
Ontem discuti com uma pessoa, por não ter aterramento protestou e por isso o deixei falando sozinho( eletricista dele disse que é besteira), uma TV de 32"; toda tomada de 3 pinos, é recomendável polarizar basta buscar no google kkkkkk; pino chato também.
Padrão brasileiro para as tomadas, considero dentre as mais seguras do mundo; onde um cego pode conectar o plug de seu notebook mesmo que esteja descalço, o rico de choque elétrico é baixo; nenhum outro padrão oferece isso por um custo baixíssimo.
Foi levantado essa questão, inclusive existe denúncias de dumping; muitos países estão estudando em utilizar esse tipo de padrão. Na realidade é o tipo "C" melhorado, usado na maioria dos países.
7- procuro usar sistema de pingadeira próximo ao equipamento( casa do cliente).
8- não instalo antenas caseiras para o cliente, faço para mim; ele pode não dedurar, mas que vê a instalação sim. Esse tipo de serviço ninguém vê, será como um serviço qualquer; mas o vizinho dele sempre está com problema, e seu cliente não.
9- zona rural acima de 50 metros, não uso FE; uso "CCE-APL 50 x 2 ou 60 x2 no caso 2 pares", tem uma propriedade rural aqui que já tem 20 anos de instalado, rede elétrica foi trocado duas vezes numa distância de 350 metros; hoje pode até desativar pois o celular de mão pega praticamente na porta, mas acha caro gastar ...
10- Pode me chamar de chato, não será o único mas antes de vender o produto ou serviço e mão-de-obra, segurança pós instalação é importante.


Quem quiser usar essas recomendações, estejam à vontade, não vou cobrar patente por isso; americano é quem gosta disso kkkkk. Venda,prestação de serviços é como ler e escrever como disse a jovem paquistanesa num discurso em São Paulo. é muito além disso.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, quando monto uma antena algumas coisa aplico de primordial. Se você trabalha com isso, se quiser me mostre os resultados, não melhora no sinal, mas na qualidade ao longo dos dias ou tempos por isso raramente volto no cliente, ruim no meu bolso kkkkk
> 1- Sempre uso o mastro como segundo refletor, então abraçadeiras ficam cerca de 9 cm da ponta do cano ( 850 MHz).
> 2- sempre uso "pingadeira" no cabo coaxial na borda de descida, inclusive no cabo UTP( internet via ´radio)
> 3- procuro aterrar ou o mastro estar em contato com o solo( energia estática por conta dos ventos ou ar seco).
> 4- Nunca aperto demais os conectores, pode danificar ou fechar um curto; fitas isolantes na antena nem pensar. No máximo fita de alta fusão com duas voltas na parte de fixação do cabo e conector.
> 5- menos de 5 metros nunca uso cabo grosso( 2 GHz) e 10 metros para 900MHz. O campo pode interferir no funcionamento do dispositivo, costuma acontecer muito quando o ar está a menos de 40% ou superior a 80%, varia conforme a região.
> 6- procuro seguir as normas ABNT, CONFEA etc na instalação de rede elétrica, se o dispositivo exigir aterramento, aterro.
> Ontem discuti com uma pessoa, por não ter aterramento protestou e por isso o deixei falando sozinho( eletricista dele disse que é besteira), uma TV de 32"; toda tomada de 3 pinos, é recomendável polarizar basta buscar no google kkkkkk; pino chato também.
> Padrão brasileiro para as tomadas, considero dentre as mais seguras do mundo; onde um cego pode conectar o plug de seu notebook mesmo que esteja descalço, o rico de choque elétrico é baixo; nenhum outro padrão oferece isso por um custo baixíssimo.
> ...


Eu ainda não me aventurei nessa montagem de antena caseira, não, e se um dia for, será para meu próprio uso, kkkkk!. É verdade; "a qualidade ao longo dos dias é primordial". Conheci um instalador que tem muito prejuízo com isso, em ter que rodar vários km para retornar a casa de vários clientes, apenas uma semana depois de ter instalado antenas, para refazer serviços de instalação, tendo que substituir antenas por outra marca e modelo, porque aquelas antenas instaladas não conseguiram mais captar sinal, após uma semana. Mexer com essa tal coisa de instalar antenas em longa distância requer muita paciência e conhecimento profundo no assunto, kkkkk!

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, quando monto uma antena algumas coisa aplico de primordial. Se você trabalha com isso, se quiser me mostre os resultados, não melhora no sinal, mas na qualidade ao longo dos dias ou tempos por isso raramente volto no cliente, ruim no meu bolso kkkkk
> 1- Sempre uso o mastro como segundo refletor, então abraçadeiras ficam cerca de 9 cm da ponta do cano ( 850 MHz).
> 2- sempre uso "pingadeira" no cabo coaxial na borda de descida, inclusive no cabo UTP( internet via ´radio)
> 3- procuro aterrar ou o mastro estar em contato com o solo( energia estática por conta dos ventos ou ar seco).
> 4- Nunca aperto demais os conectores, pode danificar ou fechar um curto; fitas isolantes na antena nem pensar. No máximo fita de alta fusão com duas voltas na parte de fixação do cabo e conector.
> 5- menos de 5 metros nunca uso cabo grosso( 2 GHz) e 10 metros para 900MHz. O campo pode interferir no funcionamento do dispositivo, costuma acontecer muito quando o ar está a menos de 40% ou superior a 80%, varia conforme a região.
> 6- procuro seguir as normas ABNT, CONFEA etc na instalação de rede elétrica, se o dispositivo exigir aterramento, aterro.
> Ontem discuti com uma pessoa, por não ter aterramento protestou e por isso o deixei falando sozinho( eletricista dele disse que é besteira), uma TV de 32"; toda tomada de 3 pinos, é recomendável polarizar basta buscar no google kkkkkk; pino chato também.
> Padrão brasileiro para as tomadas, considero dentre as mais seguras do mundo; onde um cego pode conectar o plug de seu notebook mesmo que esteja descalço, o rico de choque elétrico é baixo; nenhum outro padrão oferece isso por um custo baixíssimo.
> ...


Olha aí um lançamento da JFA. Pelo menos para mim, isso é novidade, kkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Olha aí um lançamento da JFA. Pelo menos para mim, isso é novidade, kkkkkk!


Rádio monocanal existe há muito tempo. Só que o custo médio é de R$ 2.000,00. Se este JFA chegar com preço competitivo vai ser uma boa. Porque a interface 3G deles tem preço salgado!

----------


## chicao48

A aquário lançou um app para saber a frequência da operadora: Aquário Analyzer	

No meu celular não instalou, porque a versão do Android é 5.0

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lyzer&hl=pt_BR

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Ontem comentei com meu colega, instalador em telefonia. Não vamos entrar em detalhes financeiros, por que cada caso é uma peculariedade. Faz um certo investimento de fios, postes, painéis solares etc; De repente uma operadora monta uma torre ou algumas ao longo das rodovias, esse cliente nos olham com uma cara de tacho falando de foi roubado. Essa instalação de torres acredito que está previsto na legislação em vigor, logo pelo menos duas operadoras cobrirão 51% ao longo de um determinado trecho.

Pela legislação vigente acredito até que no âmbito internacional, telefonia celular é serviço móvel sendo vetado para o uso como telefonia fixa mas é amplamente "aceita" na prática; Existe planos específicos para telefonia fixa, e somente na forma pós-pago sendo necessário a identificação do assinante e propriedade urbana ou rural. Para uso urbano era em torno de R$ 35,00 e o mesmo critério da telefonia fixa comutada e esta custa o dobro mais ou menos.
Operadora como a Claro, acho que identifica se está como fixa ou não, por que fica inabilitado. Troca de aparelho volta a funcionar, depois acontece de novo mas se estiver no celular de mão funciona normalmente, porém precisa ficar na varanda ou do lado de fora da casa. Quem relatou são meus clientes, e quando chegou a hora de fazer plano e identificação da propriedade eles desistem.
Não lembro o valor, mas é um pouco "salgado" para famílias de agricultura familiar e mesmo que não seja se tem opções mais barata e o "patrão" não mora na roça, sabemos no que vai dar.
Com a Vivo usando essas interfaces a internet é mais lenta do que pelo celular, tenho notícias que o mesmo está acontecendo com a Tim; e Oi tem perdido muitos assinantes( chip) então não sei afirmar a situação. Isso os usuários descobrem, quando vai usar o you tube, e nisso descobriram a solução mágica; " celular véinho, com android 2.3 ou até mesmo 4.0 com repetidor acionado" já estava encostado no fundo da gaveta mesmo, até o meio ambiente agradece.

Antena? eu recomendo log periódica ( 700 MHz a 2.6 GHz) mesmo sendo menos eficiente, acredito que dor-de-cabeça será bem menor no futuro... Cliente não quer saber se a operadora trocou de banda, ou outra operadora está em outra banda mas gastar para trocar de antena não vai aceitar; se aceitar jamais será de bom grado.
Podemos nos preparar para antenas de 3,5 GHz até 5 GHz ou mais, por serem log-perídicas vai exigir um tamanho gigante para ter um bom ganho. Vai parecer uma instalação militar ou pesquisa kkkkkk remota.
Instalação de rádios monocanais, autorizadas pelo ministério das comunicações, seguem critérios relativamente rígidos para padrões atuais mas muito rígidos para aqueles que não tem conhecimento nenhum. Altura da torre, antena, para-raio, aterramento, abrigo, ventilação, banco de bateria necessita de projeto. Prevê que se cair um raio nessa torre, o risco de algum acidente com pessoas ou animais é necessário que seja próximo de "zero"; prevê inclusive se a pessoa estiver usando um marca-passo, aparelho auditivo etc sofra o mínimo de interferência possível.
Em 20 anos só fiz duas instalações e 4 instalações foram reformuladas por que levo em conta até mesmo as próteses metálicas que pessoas possam ter e até mesmo um cavalo, um boi de tração pode ficar inquieto ou se assustar( formigamento por conta do metal na boca ou nariz) e nisso a instalação sai um pouco e até muito mais caro. Um prestador se ofereceu a fazer o serviço com material por 2000 e comigo custou 14000, numa rede de 500 metros que já previa ser 750 metros. Um vaqueiro pode ficar em pé em cima do cavalo que a chance dele cair por conta do fio ou cabo é mínimo pois possui 5 metros em relação ao solo a parte mais baixa a castanha de telefonia. Ao ver o serviço pronto, o cliente me elogiou por ter levado esse detalhe em conta e acidente de trabalho raramente verei por isso.

----------


## chicao48

> Ontem comentei com meu colega, instalador em telefonia. Não vamos entrar em detalhes financeiros, por que cada caso é uma peculariedade. Faz um certo investimento de fios, postes, painéis solares etc; De repente uma operadora monta uma torre ou algumas ao longo das rodovias, esse cliente nos olham com uma cara de tacho falando de foi roubado. Essa instalação de torres acredito que está previsto na legislação em vigor, logo pelo menos duas operadoras cobrirão 51% ao longo de um determinado trecho.
> 
> Pela legislação vigente acredito até que no âmbito internacional, telefonia celular é serviço móvel sendo vetado para o uso como telefonia fixa mas é amplamente "aceita" na prática; Existe planos específicos para telefonia fixa, e somente na forma pós-pago sendo necessário a identificação do assinante e propriedade urbana ou rural. Para uso urbano era em torno de R$ 35,00 e o mesmo critério da telefonia fixa comutada e esta custa o dobro mais ou menos.
> Operadora como a Claro, acho que identifica se está como fixa ou não, por que fica inabilitado. Troca de aparelho volta a funcionar, depois acontece de novo mas se estiver no celular de mão funciona normalmente, porém precisa ficar na varanda ou do lado de fora da casa. Quem relatou são meus clientes, e quando chegou a hora de fazer plano e identificação da propriedade eles desistem.
> Não lembro o valor, mas é um pouco "salgado" para famílias de agricultura familiar e mesmo que não seja se tem opções mais barata e o "patrão" não mora na roça, sabemos no que vai dar.
> Com a Vivo usando essas interfaces a internet é mais lenta do que pelo celular, tenho notícias que o mesmo está acontecendo com a Tim; e Oi tem perdido muitos assinantes( chip) então não sei afirmar a situação. Isso os usuários descobrem, quando vai usar o you tube, e nisso descobriram a solução mágica; " celular véinho, com android 2.3 ou até mesmo 4.0 com repetidor acionado" já estava encostado no fundo da gaveta mesmo, até o meio ambiente agradece.
> 
> Antena? eu recomendo log periódica ( 700 MHz a 2.6 GHz) mesmo sendo menos eficiente, acredito que dor-de-cabeça será bem menor no futuro... Cliente não quer saber se a operadora trocou de banda, ou outra operadora está em outra banda mas gastar para trocar de antena não vai aceitar; se aceitar jamais será de bom grado.
> Podemos nos preparar para antenas de 3,5 GHz até 5 GHz ou mais, por serem log-perídicas vai exigir um tamanho gigante para ter um bom ganho. Vai parecer uma instalação militar ou pesquisa kkkkkk remota.
> ...


Eu tenho um minimodem 3g e um celular dual band antigo LG KP106b, eu usava para acessar internet, hora com o chip da Claro, e hora com o da Tim. Quando eu terminava de usar a internet, eu colocava de volta o chip no celular. Um dia eu estava com problema de conexão de internet, não lembro mais com qual das operadoras; tirei o chip do minimodem, e coloquei no celular para ligar para a central de atendimento, para reclamar sobre a falta de conexão com a internet, ao comunicar que eu estava com problema de conexão com a internet, e sem mesmo falar qual o dispositivo estava usando, o atendente já foi mencionando para mim que eu estava utilizando um celular LG KP106b, e eu respondi a ele que era esse mesmo, mas, porém, todavia, contudo e entretanto, eu estava ligando para reclamar a respeito da falta de conexão com a internet, pois eu usava o chip conectado no minimodem. Conclusão: pelo menos celulares, e talvez também minimodem eles detectam na central deles. Acho que interface, após a ANATEL ter proibido aparelhos de vir bloqueados de fábrica, penso que eles não detectam. A vivo antigamente lançou pequenas interfaces com a sua logomarca, que eram bloqueadas para outros chips, e até mesmo para outro chip com outro número mesmo sendo dela.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, o Brasil é um dos poucos países talvez o único que órgãos competentes conseguem identificar o número de origem e destino antes mesmo que seja atendido, mas por legislação as conversas jamais devem ser gravadas salvo por autorização judicial..
A Claro foi a primeira no país, caso a interface não seja homologada em 15 ou 30 minutos ela bloqueia; Vivo no primeira dia subsequente e a Tim em 48 horas, Oi não fazia o bloqueio isso já há 3 anos atrás. 
Atualmente todas fazem o bloqueio em menos de 24 horas, precisando ligar para a operadora por um outro dispositivo e reclamar tipo do incidente, relatar que esse dispositivo é instalado numa propriedade rural.
A Claro ainda pede os dados completos do titular( nome, endereço de correspondência, RG, CPF, IE esta não lembro), em compensação a velocidade aumenta de 1 MB para 3 a 5 MB em 3G ou de 6 MB para até 70 MB em 4 G.
Sintoma mais característico: 1- logo que liga tem sinal, seja em 2G, 3G, 4G
2-desliga e liga, sinal volta; depois de minutos ou dia seguinte sem sinal
3- pode acontecer de de vez em quando o sinal voltar, normalmente só toca
Claro, Vivo e Tim não adianta reclamar por uma terceira pessoa; se for prestador de serviços pedirá o CPF ou CNPJ; No meu caso nunca tive problema, mas meus colegas não conseguiram. Oi nunca reclamei relacionado a serviço de celular, para fixo estou no sistema.
Penso que posteriormente a propriedade rural é consultada, por que tenho casos em que a demora chegou a uma semana. Alguns clientes cujo o CPF esteja registrado como produtor rural e tendo o chip já desta operadora em celular nunca tiveram problema. Tenho uma cliente que usa Tim, nem a estória de cair a ligação acontece.
Sendo funcionário da fazenda, além dos documentos precisa informar que é empregado e estando no sistema volta a funcionar seguindo os mesmo padrão de um produtor rural. Acredito que aconteça o mesmo com agricultura familiar.

----------


## chicao48

Mapa da cobertura 4G em 700Mhz:

https://www.gazetadopovo.com.br/econ...2r2le#ancora-1

----------


## sphreak

> chicao48, o Brasil é um dos poucos países talvez o único que órgãos competentes conseguem identificar o número de origem e destino antes mesmo que seja atendido, mas por legislação as conversas jamais devem ser gravadas salvo por autorização judicial..
> A Claro foi a primeira no país, caso a interface não seja homologada em 15 ou 30 minutos ela bloqueia; Vivo no primeira dia subsequente e a Tim em 48 horas, Oi não fazia o bloqueio isso já há 3 anos atrás. 
> Atualmente todas fazem o bloqueio em menos de 24 horas, precisando ligar para a operadora por um outro dispositivo e reclamar tipo do incidente, relatar que esse dispositivo é instalado numa propriedade rural.
> A Claro ainda pede os dados completos do titular( nome, endereço de correspondência, RG, CPF, IE esta não lembro), em compensação a velocidade aumenta de 1 MB para 3 a 5 MB em 3G ou de 6 MB para até 70 MB em 4 G.
> Sintoma mais característico: 1- logo que liga tem sinal, seja em 2G, 3G, 4G
> 2-desliga e liga, sinal volta; depois de minutos ou dia seguinte sem sinal
> 3- pode acontecer de de vez em quando o sinal voltar, normalmente só toca
> Claro, Vivo e Tim não adianta reclamar por uma terceira pessoa; se for prestador de serviços pedirá o CPF ou CNPJ; No meu caso nunca tive problema, mas meus colegas não conseguiram. Oi nunca reclamei relacionado a serviço de celular, para fixo estou no sistema.
> Penso que posteriormente a propriedade rural é consultada, por que tenho casos em que a demora chegou a uma semana. Alguns clientes cujo o CPF esteja registrado como produtor rural e tendo o chip já desta operadora em celular nunca tiveram problema. Tenho uma cliente que usa Tim, nem a estória de cair a ligação acontece.
> Sendo funcionário da fazenda, além dos documentos precisa informar que é empregado e estando no sistema volta a funcionar seguindo os mesmo padrão de um produtor rural. Acredito que aconteça o mesmo com agricultura familiar.


Instalo direto interfaces dessas ZTE MF253L com logo da Claro, desbloqueadas e com chip da TIM. Instalo também Link 3G, 4G Elsys e Link Amplimax Elsys que também trafega voz.
Nunca vi nem ouvi nada parecido com o que vocês estão relatando.
Tudo rodando 100% aqui na minha região

----------


## chicao48

> Instalo direto interfaces dessas ZTE MF253L com logo da Claro, desbloqueadas e com chip da TIM. Instalo também Link 3G, 4G Elsys e Link Amplimax Elsys que também trafega voz.
> Nunca vi nem ouvi nada parecido com o que vocês estão relatando.
> Tudo rodando 100% aqui na minha região


O meu relato foi apenas da possibilidade da central das operadoras ter como identificar nos seus sistemas de qual dispositivo o chip estaria funcionando, kkkkkkk!. Aqui também funciona normal, o único problema é apenas a dificuldade de capitação de sinal em longa distância, kkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> O meu relato foi apenas da possibilidade da central das operadoras ter como identificar nos seus sistemas de qual dispositivo o chip estaria funcionando, kkkkkkk!. Aqui também funciona normal, o único problema é apenas a dificuldade de capitação de sinal em longa distância, kkkkk!


Verdade 

Agora captação de sinal celular em alta frequência e longa distância é deveras problemático.

----------


## chicao48

> Verdade 
> 
> Agora captação de sinal celular em alta frequência e longa distância é deveras problemático.


Quero ver no futuro, se todas as operadoras irão transmitir 4G em 700Mhz em todas as cidades, e se as frequências de 1800 e 2600Mhz serão mantidas também, já que a Tim tá transmitindo 4G em 1800Mhz, e a Claro e as demais estão transmitindo também em 2600Mhz. A frequência de 900Mhz está desligada em várias cidades; no interior de Pernambuco a Vivo está transmitindo apenas em 3G, em 2100Mhz e não mais em 2G; como irar ficar essa salada de frutas de frequências!

----------


## cassianopb

> Quero ver no futuro, se todas as operadoras irão transmitir 4G em 700Mhz em todas as cidades, e se as frequências de 1800 e 2600Mhz serão mantidas também, já que a Tim tá transmitindo 4G em 1800Mhz, e a Claro e as demais estão transmitindo também em 2600Mhz. A frequência de 900Mhz está desligada em várias cidades; no interior de Pernambuco a Vivo está transmitindo apenas em 3G, em 2100Mhz e não mais em 2G; como irar ficar essa salada de frutas de frequências!


aqui o 4G da tim está em 850, e a Claro, Vivo e Tim de outra torre está em 1800MHz todas elas.

----------


## sphreak

> aqui o 4G da tim está em 850, e a Claro, Vivo e Tim de outra torre está em 1800MHz todas elas.


Desculpa discordar. Mas poderia postar um print desse LTE em 850Mhz? 

Porque a Anatel não permite 4G (LTE) nessa frequência. Nem é padronizado internacionalmente, ou seja, não existem equipamentos capazes de 4G em 850Mhz (em produção ou operação) em qualquer lugar do mundo.

850Mhz é só 2G (GSM) e 3G (CDMA~WCDMA)
A TIM está utilizando massivo o 850Mhz pra 3G rural. 

2G (GSM) é 850Mhz~900Mhz~1800Mhz
3G (CDMA~WCDMA) é 850MHZ~2100Mhz
4G (LTE) é 700Mhz~1800Mhz~2600Mhz

Essas são as frequências e padrões internacionais em que a FCC permite a fabricação de equipamentos. Por consequência a Anatel libera as bandas para as operadoras com base no padrão internacional da FCC.

----------


## cassianopb

> Desculpa discordar. Mas poderia postar um print desse LTE em 850Mhz? 
> 
> Porque a Anatel não permite 4G (LTE) nessa frequência. Nem é padronizado internacionalmente, ou seja, não existem equipamentos capazes de 4G em 850Mhz (em produção ou operação) em qualquer lugar do mundo.
> 
> 850Mhz é só 2G (GSM) e 3G (CDMA~WCDMA)
> A TIM está utilizando massivo o 850Mhz pra 3G rural. 
> 
> 2G (GSM) é 850Mhz~900Mhz~1800Mhz
> 3G (CDMA~WCDMA) é 850MHZ~2100Mhz
> ...


Foto de um J5 de 2015:


Agora prints no meu celular (S8+):


Banda 5 = 850:


App da Aquário:


O APP da Aquário mostra errado o uplink, o up está em 832 MHz e o Down em 877 MHz

Essa é a velocidade que consigo dessa rede (que é aquela que você achou a torre próximo daqui onde moro *6KM)


Um modem que conheço que pega o LTE 850 é o Huawei E5172s-515: https://www.4gltemall.com/huawei-e51...-cat4-cpe.html

----------


## sphreak

> Foto de um J5 de 2015:
> 
> 
> Agora prints no meu celular (S8+):
> 
> 
> Banda 5 = 850:
> 
> 
> ...


877Mhz mesmo amigo!

Showzaço essa info! Me abriu horizontes aqui!

Poderia contar pra gente que região do BR é?

----------


## cassianopb

> 877Mhz mesmo amigo!
> 
> Showzaço essa info! Me abriu horizontes aqui!
> 
> Poderia contar pra gente que região do BR é?


No interior da PB!
Mas em outro fórum um cara postou que a Claro em São Paulo também já está usando o 850(B5):

Mensagem do cara no fórum:

_Achei duas eNodeB 4G da Claro funcionando na banda 5 CLR em Sao Paulo (Brooklin).

Um conhecido meu achou a mesma banda 5 no 4G no Shopping Morumbi._

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak aqui está o modo de configurar caso o modem e/ou roteador não permita:
Consegui de um modem B 933 da Huawei; independente da marca ou modelo é feito via WEB ou melhor pela porta LAN do modem. Precisei de fazer os mesmos em outros modelos da marca.
1- Operadora Claro
nome do perfil: CLARO
número de acesso: *00***1#
usuário PPP: claro
senha: claro
APN(estático): bandalarga.claro.com.br
endereço IP( dinâmico): deixe em branco 


2- OI
Nome do perfil: OI(não permite alterar)
número de acesso: 99***1#
usuário PPP: oi
senha: oi
APN( estático): gprs.oi.com.br( pode ter mudado)
endereço IP(dinâmico): deixe em branco

3- TIM
nome do perfil: TIM( não permite alterar)
número de acesso: *99#
usuário: tim
APN(estático): tim.com
endereço IP(dinâmico): deixe em branco

4- Vivo
nome do perfil: VIVO( não permite alterar)
número de acesso: *99#
usuário PPP: vivo
senha: vivo
APN( estático): zap.vivo.com.br
endereço IP(dinâmico): deixe em branco

Na conexão PPP selecione em "auto"
Autenticação PPP selecione em " CHAP+PAP"
Configurar SSID, senha etc
Finalizar ou concluir

Obs. Raramente se consegue fazer essa programação via wireless do roteador incorporado ao modem; somente via cabo RJ 45. 
Se entrarmos em nossos celulares dentro do ícone da operadora, aparece na tela todos esses parâmetros. Quando se tem conflitos por possuir a bandeira, basta inserir esses dados ou ligar para a operadora( onde nos informam de 15 minutos a 24 horas).
Quando o sinal é melhor que -90dBm raramente dá algum problema, mas ao instalar o cliente muitas vezes quer ver saindo da caixa lá na propriedade rural, por isso muitos de nós ja meio que inserimos o chip do cliente e programamos na cidade então passa batido.

Aqui a topografia é acidentada, mas em 3G a Vivo tem um alcance para até 20 a 25 km e não tem 4G. Tim cerca de 18 km em 3G e 10 em 4G. A Claro cerca de 12 em 3 G e 8 em 4G e a Oi raramente chega a 5 km em gsm.
Vivo e Oi não tem 4G ainda, apesar de estarem com equipamentos em fase de instalação.
Qualquer operadora, estão limitadas a um raio de alcance em 15 km; onde possui 4G rural é limitado a 30 km. Rádios monocanais em 170 e 250 MHz a 50 km; faixa de 450 Km seria para 4 G rural, mas nunca saiu do papel na prática por que possui muitos enlaces ainda instalados em propriedades rurais.

----------


## cassianopb

@*sphreak*, voltando ao assunto original do tópico, como te falei aqui tem o 4G da Tim em 850, mas lembra que instalei um repetidor de 1800MHz?
Então, este repetidor por consequência repete o 4G 1800MHz da TIM que está na MESMA torre do 4G da Vivo, nessa torre lá de 1800MHz da TIM NÃO tem VoLTE, ou seja se você estiver lá próximo da torre de 1800 e realizar uma chamada ele te rebaixa para o 3G, aqui na 850 ele não rebaixa porque tem VoLTE, mas daí eu peguei o celular J5 (2015) e coloquei o chip da TIM, logo vi que o sinal 4G dela tava no máximo, o que é estranho porque eu estou longe da torre 850, e dentro de casa da 2 pontos no máximo, mas tava aparecendo todos os pontos, então lembrei que podia ser a LTE em 1800MHz do repetidor, e era mesmo!
o J5 com o chip da tim, ele se conectou ao 4G das longínquas torres 1800MHz que por sinal é a mesma torre do LTE da Vivo e que também por sinal tem um dBm MENOR que o da vivo, quando coloquei o chip na Amplimax da Elsys ele também se conectou, eu bloqueei todas as frequência do Elsys deixando apenas o LTE 1800MHz e desmarquei todas as outras 3 e 2G, e continuou funcionando normal o 4G 1800MHz do repetidor das torres com 20KM de distância.
Então por que só o da vivo não conecta? se estão na mesma torre e ambas não tem VoLTE lá!

E Outra, se você colocar o chip da vivo no Amplimax e ficar resetando ele pra modo de fábrica, em algum momento ele consegue se conectar no 4G da vivo em 1800MHz do repetidor e gerar dados normal com mais de 40 megas, mas se você desliga-lo ou reinicia-lo, quando ele voltar ele vai até se conectar, mas não vai gerar dados e vai cair por 3G, então terá que ficar resetando o padrão de fábrica mais algumas vezes até ele funcionar.

E mais outra, apesar do chip da tim funcionar o 4G do repetidor em 1800MHz no Amplimax e no celular J5, no meu celular (S8+) ele não funciona no repetidor, só pega se for o 850 mesmo, ou se eu tiver lá próximo das torres de 1800MHz ele funciona também, mas no repetidor faz igual a vivo, aparece sinal mas não se registra, mas no J5 e no Amplimax a tim se registra normal, é algo muito confuso e arrisco dizer até "SEM NOÇÃO NEM LÓGICA".

----------


## chicao48

> Foto de um J5 de 2015:
> Anexo 68750
> 
> Agora prints no meu celular (S8+):
> Anexo 68751
> 
> Banda 5 = 850:
> Anexo 68752
> 
> ...


Amigo, eu instalei esse aplicativo NETWORK CELL INFO LITE no meu celular; por que o que instalei não mostra também a banda de frequência da operadora como o seu?

----------


## cassianopb

> Amigo, eu instalei esse aplicativo NETWORK CELL INFO LITE no meu celular; por que o que instalei não mostra também a banda de frequência da operadora como o seu?


Qual é a versão do seu Android? meu cell tem o Android 8.1.0, tem versões que não mostra mesmo.

----------


## chicao48

> Qual é a versão do seu Android? meu cell tem o Android 8.1.0, tem versões que não mostra mesmo.


Caraaacassss, eu estou nos tempos medievais, o meu android 5.0 ainda, e o teu já é 8.1, kkkkkkkkkkk!

----------


## cassianopb

> Caraaacassss, eu estou nos tempos medievais, o meu android 5.0 ainda, e o teu já é 8.1, kkkkkkkkkkk!


kkkkk ah mano, o 6.0.1 não mostra, imagina o 5? kkkk

----------


## chicao48

Que legal essa 4G!. mesmo o celular estando com os dados móveis desligados, é cobrado tarifa na 4G, então, tem que deixar o celular configurado para apenas 3G, kkkkkkkkkkk!

----------


## chicao48

Tá complicado, hein?

https://www.reclameaqui.com.br/anten...e8geMUEWgn2MO/

----------


## sphreak

> Tá complicado, hein?
> 
> https://www.reclameaqui.com.br/anten...e8geMUEWgn2MO/


Anatel é louca. 
Onde eu atuo tem repetidor chinês instalado em tudo que é barraco.
Nunca vi a Anatel vir atrás.

----------


## cassianopb

> Tá complicado, hein?
> 
> https://www.reclameaqui.com.br/anten...e8geMUEWgn2MO/


Fiz um colega na Anatel, ele me falou que posso instalar desde que tenha homologação e eu não use antena externa para repetir o sinal, apenas a interna, ele mesmo falou que trabalha na Anatel há 12 anos e nunca apreendeu um repetidor nem conhece ninguém que já o fez aqui pela PB... é tudo tão bagunçado que segundo a Anatel, a vivo não tem outorga para atuar o 3G aqui na minha cidade ese meu 'colega' falou, mas ta lá a torre com toda a mizura!

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, quando monto uma antena algumas coisa aplico de primordial. Se você trabalha com isso, se quiser me mostre os resultados, não melhora no sinal, mas na qualidade ao longo dos dias ou tempos por isso raramente volto no cliente, ruim no meu bolso kkkkk
> 1- Sempre uso o mastro como segundo refletor, então abraçadeiras ficam cerca de 9 cm da ponta do cano ( 850 MHz).
> 2- sempre uso "pingadeira" no cabo coaxial na borda de descida, inclusive no cabo UTP( internet via ´radio)
> 3- procuro aterrar ou o mastro estar em contato com o solo( energia estática por conta dos ventos ou ar seco).
> 4- Nunca aperto demais os conectores, pode danificar ou fechar um curto; fitas isolantes na antena nem pensar. No máximo fita de alta fusão com duas voltas na parte de fixação do cabo e conector.
> 5- menos de 5 metros nunca uso cabo grosso( 2 GHz) e 10 metros para 900MHz. O campo pode interferir no funcionamento do dispositivo, costuma acontecer muito quando o ar está a menos de 40% ou superior a 80%, varia conforme a região.
> 6- procuro seguir as normas ABNT, CONFEA etc na instalação de rede elétrica, se o dispositivo exigir aterramento, aterro.
> Ontem discuti com uma pessoa, por não ter aterramento protestou e por isso o deixei falando sozinho( eletricista dele disse que é besteira), uma TV de 32"; toda tomada de 3 pinos, é recomendável polarizar basta buscar no google kkkkkk; pino chato também.
> Padrão brasileiro para as tomadas, considero dentre as mais seguras do mundo; onde um cego pode conectar o plug de seu notebook mesmo que esteja descalço, o rico de choque elétrico é baixo; nenhum outro padrão oferece isso por um custo baixíssimo.
> ...


Vi num vídeo, que a dona de um sítio apresenta várias soluções de comunicação no sítio dela, que vai desde 2 antenas de celular rural até uma antena de internet via satélite. O mais curioso é que nos relatos dela sobre as 2 antenas de celular rural, é que o tubo de ferro que sustenta a antena de menor ganho era preso num pedaço de madeira de mais ou menos 1,5m, que fazia contato com o solo, e não pegava sinal algum; um dia o seu marido resolveu trocar o pedaço de madeira por um tubo de ferro que em contato com o solo fez pegar sinal perfeitamente. Muito boa essa descoberta!

----------


## sphreak

> Vi num vídeo, que a dona de um sítio apresenta várias soluções de comunicação no sítio dela, que vai desde 2 antenas de celular rural até uma antena de internet via satélite. O mais curioso é que nos relatos dela sobre as 2 antenas de celular rural, é que o tubo de ferro que sustenta a antena de menor ganho era preso num pedaço de madeira de mais ou menos 1,5m, que fazia contato com o solo, e não pegava sinal algum; um dia o seu marido resolveu trocar o pedaço de madeira por um tubo de ferro que em contato com o solo fez pegar sinal perfeitamente. Muito boa essa descoberta!



Acho que ao mexer na antena algum problema de conexão, cabo, conector, etc foi resolvido. Nunca vi relação do material do mastro com o sinal recebido. A não ser, quem sabe, talvez, de repente em antenas plano-terra long wire em ondas médias.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, isso acontece por que a antena estando isolado do solo em seu suporte a energia estática interfere na captação de sinal. Fiz testes ligando por um fio ou cabo aterrando a mesma, não deu muito certo. Além disso um poste de eucalipto custa cerca de R$ 50,00 com 7 metros de altura, e uma barra de cano industrial mais ou menos isso, por não ser galvanizado eu para instalar sinal de antena TV local, deixei alguns dias ao sol, retirei o óleo apenas com jornal e pintei com apenas uma camada e já se passaram 15 anos; tem 4 antenas fixadas nela.
Quem é radio-amador ou foi na faixa de 60m, 49m, 31m, 19m e até mesmo 2m sabem perfeitamente que antenas fixadas em postes de madeira ou cimento têm um péssimo rendimento. Primeiramente as empresa aéreas é quem fiscalizava as estações radioamadoras, passou para correios segundo relatos com radioamadores mais velhos, depois veio a DENTEL hoje ANATEL; Não se permitia de forma alguma a fixação em postes de madeira ou cimento. Para não perder a venda, fazemos essas gambiarras que no ato da instalação economizou R$ 50,00 ou até gastou mais; pior de tudo pagou o frete para levar 1, 2 ou 10 postes, mais uma cano de 1 1/4" bastava fazer o planejamento.
Uma antena yagi de 10 dBi, ou 20 dBi estando livre da zona de fresnell e dentro do limite de 15 km de raio da operadora, não fará diferença alguma ou quase nenhuma( -100 dBm para -95 ou -97 dBm), com 16 km sinal pode chegar mas logo ficará sem sinal; já ERBs que possuem somente gsm alcançam 30 km de raio, tenho um caso com 39 km e o que é pior num celular comum e antenas de diferentes ganhos no visor não fez diferença nenhum em pontos( 3 pontos nos motorola, alcatel e LG; sony, samsung e nokia 1 a 2 pontos) além disso nos motorola o sinal sumia do display e eu continuava falando sem antena externa. MotoG era a mesma coisa, no motoG 5 não sei dizer, mas programa por prioridade( dados, voz, vídeos ou todos) que acredito fazer uma certa diferença quando o sinal for fraco.

----------


## cassianopb

> Vi num vídeo, que a dona de um sítio apresenta várias soluções de comunicação no sítio dela, que vai desde 2 antenas de celular rural até uma antena de internet via satélite. O mais curioso é que nos relatos dela sobre as 2 antenas de celular rural, é que o tubo de ferro que sustenta a antena de menor ganho era preso num pedaço de madeira de mais ou menos 1,5m, que fazia contato com o solo, e não pegava sinal algum; um dia o seu marido resolveu trocar o pedaço de madeira por um tubo de ferro que em contato com o solo fez pegar sinal perfeitamente. Muito boa essa descoberta!


Estranho, porque as antenas 1800 da Aquário por exemplo, a parte que fixa ela ao mastro é de plástico, não tendo contato algum com o ferro e consequentemente com a terra, e mesmo o repetidor sem aterramento, o sinal chega perfeito da mesma forma que fica quando o aterramos... mas como disse o @*sphreak* "...de repente em antenas plano-terra long wire em ondas médias."

----------


## emilidani

Isso é mito, não tem nada a ver . Deve ter apontado melhor e funcionou.

----------


## cassianopb

> chicao48, isso acontece por que a antena estando isolado do solo em seu suporte a energia estática interfere na captação de sinal. Fiz testes ligando por um fio ou cabo aterrando a mesma, não deu muito certo. Além disso um poste de eucalipto custa cerca de R$ 50,00 com 7 metros de altura, e uma barra de cano industrial mais ou menos isso, por não ser galvanizado eu para instalar sinal de antena TV local, deixei alguns dias ao sol, retirei o óleo apenas com jornal e pintei com apenas uma camada e já se passaram 15 anos; tem 4 antenas fixadas nela.
> Quem é radio-amador ou foi na faixa de 60m, 49m, 31m, 19m e até mesmo 2m sabem perfeitamente que antenas fixadas em postes de madeira ou cimento têm um péssimo rendimento. Primeiramente as empresa aéreas é quem fiscalizava as estações radioamadoras, passou para correios segundo relatos com radioamadores mais velhos, depois veio a DENTEL hoje ANATEL; Não se permitia de forma alguma a fixação em postes de madeira ou cimento. Para não perder a venda, fazemos essas gambiarras que no ato da instalação economizou R$ 50,00 ou até gastou mais; pior de tudo pagou o frete para levar 1, 2 ou 10 postes, mais uma cano de 1 1/4" bastava fazer o planejamento.
> Uma antena yagi de 10 dBi, ou 20 dBi estando livre da zona de fresnell e dentro do limite de 15 km de raio da operadora, não fará diferença alguma ou quase nenhuma( -100 dBm para -95 ou -97 dBm), com 16 km sinal pode chegar mas logo ficará sem sinal; já ERBs que possuem somente gsm alcançam 30 km de raio, tenho um caso com 39 km e o que é pior num celular comum e antenas de diferentes ganhos no visor não fez diferença nenhum em pontos( 3 pontos nos motorola, alcatel e LG; sony, samsung e nokia 1 a 2 pontos) além disso nos motorola o sinal sumia do display e eu continuava falando sem antena externa. MotoG era a mesma coisa, no motoG 5 não sei dizer, mas programa por prioridade( dados, voz, vídeos ou todos) que acredito fazer uma certa diferença quando o sinal for fraco.


Repito sinal de praticamente 20KM de distância em 1800MHz na rede LTE da Vivo e Tim, apesar de que não funciona os smartphones com esse 4G repetido da Vivo, um modem da ZTE funciona muito bem (dava 30 megas, mas parece que a vivo aumentou o link dessa torre e hoje chega a 90Mb de velocidade de download e 21 de upload com 32ms de ping), a internet é 10 vezes melhor que a internet cabeada que oferecem na cidade (só perde no ping), uso já vai fazer 2 meses e já choveu, deu tempestade, vento e etc e a internet nunca caiu, mas só funciona no ZTE, já o 4G da Tim (que vem da mesma torre da vivo com 20KM de distância) funciona bem em aparelhos samsung da linha J, nos equipamentos da Elsys, funciona também no ZTE e alguns aparelhos da Motorola, mas no meu S8+ fica igual ao quando colocamos o chip da vivo em qualquer aparelho e forçamos o LTE; diz que tem sinal forte mas não se registra na rede.

----------


## emilidani

> chicao48, isso acontece por que a antena estando isolado do solo em seu suporte a energia estática interfere na captação de sinal. Fiz testes ligando por um fio ou cabo aterrando a mesma, não deu muito certo. Além disso um poste de eucalipto custa cerca de R$ 50,00 com 7 metros de altura, e uma barra de cano industrial mais ou menos isso, por não ser galvanizado eu para instalar sinal de antena TV local, deixei alguns dias ao sol, retirei o óleo apenas com jornal e pintei com apenas uma camada e já se passaram 15 anos; tem 4 antenas fixadas nela.
> Quem é radio-amador ou foi na faixa de 60m, 49m, 31m, 19m e até mesmo 2m sabem perfeitamente que antenas fixadas em postes de madeira ou cimento têm um péssimo rendimento. Primeiramente as empresa aéreas é quem fiscalizava as estações radioamadoras, passou para correios segundo relatos com radioamadores mais velhos, depois veio a DENTEL hoje ANATEL; Não se permitia de forma alguma a fixação em postes de madeira ou cimento. Para não perder a venda, fazemos essas gambiarras que no ato da instalação economizou R$ 50,00 ou até gastou mais; pior de tudo pagou o frete para levar 1, 2 ou 10 postes, mais uma cano de 1 1/4" bastava fazer o planejamento.
> Uma antena yagi de 10 dBi, ou 20 dBi estando livre da zona de fresnell e dentro do limite de 15 km de raio da operadora, não fará diferença alguma ou quase nenhuma( -100 dBm para -95 ou -97 dBm), com 16 km sinal pode chegar mas logo ficará sem sinal; já ERBs que possuem somente gsm alcançam 30 km de raio, tenho um caso com 39 km e o que é pior num celular comum e antenas de diferentes ganhos no visor não fez diferença nenhum em pontos( 3 pontos nos motorola, alcatel e LG; sony, samsung e nokia 1 a 2 pontos) além disso nos motorola o sinal sumia do display e eu continuava falando sem antena externa. MotoG era a mesma coisa, no motoG 5 não sei dizer, mas programa por prioridade( dados, voz, vídeos ou todos) que acredito fazer uma certa diferença quando o sinal for fraco.



Desculpe Nilton porem isso que esta falando da "energia estática" não faz nenhum sentido na propagação das antenas. A onda radioelétrica "Não enxerga" poste , suporte , conetores, etc. Solo Enxerga o dipolo irradiante (nas Yagis) , o refletor e o diretor correspondente. Todo os demais , inclusive o cano longitudinal onde vão fixados os elementos , simplesmente não fazem parte do diagrama de irradiação da antena. Você pode fixar a antena em um, galho de arvore, em uma torre ou ate num avião e a antena vai se comportar da mesma forma. Claro que ha sempre uma pequena ingerência do meio porem é desprezível O Único que altera as cateterísticas é a altura do solo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Nunca tivemos sorte com antenas da aquario em 1800, 1900 e 2100 por que na primeira onda de chuvas tem dado problemas e mais problemas. Antenas da proeletronics também são isoladas; essas antenas pouco efeito tem estando aterrado ou não, mas prefiro os manter com o mastro a partir do solo por conta da energia estática.

Manter a fixação da antena como se fosse um segundo refletor melhora na relação frente-costas que pode aumentar de 20 dB para 21 dB quando muito em ensaios mas acredito que pode chegar a mais do que isso na prática.
Antenas de grade tipo parábola raramente chega a 25 dB, fechadas ou fibra uns 30 dB; antenas tipo nano uns 10 dB se fixadas em torres pode chegar a 15 dB ou 20 dB dependendo da estrutura da torre.
Isso nada tem a ver com ganho, mas sim com o sinal que deveria jogar na frente, 1 watt esteja jogando 0,6 watt e 0,2 watt para as laterais e 0,2 watt atrás em condições de instalação livre.

----------


## chicao48

> Nunca tivemos sorte com antenas da aquario em 1800, 1900 e 2100 por que na primeira onda de chuvas tem dado problemas e mais problemas. Antenas da proeletronics também são isoladas; essas antenas pouco efeito tem estando aterrado ou não, mas prefiro os manter com o mastro a partir do solo por conta da energia estática.
> 
> Manter a fixação da antena como se fosse um segundo refletor melhora na relação frente-costas que pode aumentar de 20 dB para 21 dB quando muito em ensaios mas acredito que pode chegar a mais do que isso na prática.
> Antenas de grade tipo parábola raramente chega a 25 dB, fechadas ou fibra uns 30 dB; antenas tipo nano uns 10 dB se fixadas em torres pode chegar a 15 dB ou 20 dB dependendo da estrutura da torre.
> Isso nada tem a ver com ganho, mas sim com o sinal que deveria jogar na frente, 1 watt esteja jogando 0,6 watt e 0,2 watt para as laterais e 0,2 watt atrás em condições de instalação livre.


Há 4 anos, a Tim tinha passado a transmitir em apenas 1800Mhz, deixando de transmitir em 900Mhz, e na região, um instalador substituiu todas as antenas de 900Mhz pela antena "pirulito" da Aquário de 1800Mhz, e o resultado foi péssimo, só chegava a 1 pontinho de sinal, e hora pegava sinal e hora não. Vendo esse péssimo resultado, resolvi comprar uma tal de antena cúbica da Foxtell de 1800 a 2100Mhz, que vem com uma bacia perfurada; foi pior, não funcionou nem por decreto; inclusive o conector dela é F para cabo Rg06 de antena parabólica; um cliente questionou o fabricante, se a antena com cabo Rg06 por ser de impedância de 75 ohms não haveria problema de sinal; e teve como resposta, que não, porque eles estavam no mercado de antenas já há 10 anos e nunca tiveram problemas com isso, e testes feitos, nunca observaram diferença de rendimento de sinal e relação ao cabo de 50 ohms. A antena que funcionou bem foi a triband de grade da Proeletronic. Depois de 2 anos a Tim voltou a transmitir novamente em 900/1800Mhz. Não indico antenas da Foxtell e Aquário em frequências altas para distância de 20km da torre!

----------


## sphreak

> Nunca tivemos sorte com antenas da aquario em 1800, 1900 e 2100 por que na primeira onda de chuvas tem dado problemas e mais problemas. Antenas da proeletronics também são isoladas; essas antenas pouco efeito tem estando aterrado ou não, mas prefiro os manter com o mastro a partir do solo por conta da energia estática.
> 
> Manter a fixação da antena como se fosse um segundo refletor melhora na relação frente-costas que pode aumentar de 20 dB para 21 dB quando muito em ensaios mas acredito que pode chegar a mais do que isso na prática.
> Antenas de grade tipo parábola raramente chega a 25 dB, fechadas ou fibra uns 30 dB; antenas tipo nano uns 10 dB se fixadas em torres pode chegar a 15 dB ou 20 dB dependendo da estrutura da torre.
> Isso nada tem a ver com ganho, mas sim com o sinal que deveria jogar na frente, 1 watt esteja jogando 0,6 watt e 0,2 watt para as laterais e 0,2 watt atrás em condições de instalação livre.


 


> Há 4 anos, a Tim tinha passado a transmitir em apenas 1800Mhz, deixando de transmitir em 900Mhz, e na região, um instalador substituiu todas as antenas de 900Mhz pela antena "pirulito" da Aquário de 1800Mhz, e o resultado foi péssimo, só chegava a 1 pontinho de sinal, e hora pegava sinal e hora não. Vendo esse péssimo resultado, resolvi comprar uma tal de antena cúbica da Foxtell de 1800 a 2100Mhz, que vem com uma bacia perfurada; foi pior, não funcionou nem por decreto; inclusive o conector dela é F para cabo Rg06 de antena parabólica; um cliente questionou o fabricante, se a antena com cabo Rg06 por ser de impedância de 75 ohms não haveria problema de sinal; e teve como resposta, que não, porque eles estavam no mercado de antenas já há 10 anos e nunca tiveram problemas com isso, e testes feitos, nunca observaram diferença de rendimento de sinal e relação ao cabo de 50 ohms. A antena que funcionou bem foi a triband de grade da Proeletronic. Depois de 2 anos a Tim voltou a transmitir novamente em 900/1800Mhz. Não indico antenas da Foxtell e Aquário em frequências altas para distância de 20km da torre!


Alguns detalhes. 
Essas antenas pirulito da Aquário só me deram problemas quando faltou ou falhou a vedação no conector. A infiltração ali é certa. Até com orvalho. Fita isolante auto-fusão 3M= problema resolvido.

Quanto a 1800Mhz pra 20Km... Bom... Isso só funciona em regiões extremamente planas. Regiões de morros nunca espere nada maior que 7~10km, devido a propagação baixa das altas frequências.
Para distâncias maiores só com parábola telada de 2mts e olha lá.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Antenas da proeletronics possui uma construção tipo log-periódica; seu ganho real pode ser de até 5 dBi menor mas com a largura de banda é grande( 1 GHz podendo chegar a 2 GHz), enquanto as outras são de 100 MHz. Existe antenas com largura de banda inferior a 10 MHz, no caso para celulares e internet é inviável.
Montar antenas a partir de 50 Mhz até que não é difícil, quero ver tentar montar em 600 KHz, cujo seu comprimento total é de 237,5 metros e sonar é maior ainda; uma antena em 9 MHz precisaria inclusive estar a uns 10 ou 15 metros de altura em relação ao solo.

O fato da Tim e Claro desativarem o serviço nas frequências de 900 MHz acho que foi questão judicial, vez que a Vivo havia adquirido quase toda a faixa disponível no país e a Tim na faixa de 700MHz, tentando manter uma certa hegemonia no mercado, felizmente no país como um todo não é bem isso que tem acontecido. Pessoalmente acho que todas as operadoras ser obrigadas a disponibilizar serviços em todas as bandas e ter portabilidade de serviços entre operadoras( num local, só chega Vivo seu chip é Claro, Tim ou Oi etc), que ligue e receba ligações, mesmo que pague por esse serviço.
Chamadas interurbanas de celular-fixo com boa franquia( meu era 200 min. hoje é ilimitado) e sem cobrança de franquia no whatsapp fez cair por terra o leilão "exclusividade" nessas bandas, sem contar usamos em grande maioria os aparelhos dual chip e uma delas mais para receber chamadas( R$ 10,00 por mês). Esses aparelhos dual, está sendo comercializado até nos USA na linha moto G 6, até então proibido por lá, entrava "contrabandeado", enquanto isso compramos I-Phone kkkkk; atualmente ao comprarmos aparelhos dual, são dois IMEIs, portanto estão sempre ativos, não ficam alternando o chip como acontecia em alguns modelos.
Só não entendo como a Oi, aqui em 1800 a 8 km de distância, enxergando a torre a olho nu e não consegue falar conforme a marca ou modelo (Tim e Claro fala kkkkkkk), mesmo com dados móveis ativado e este funciona ruim, mas funciona; com certeza em 4G terá de por o celular dentro da antena para funcionar o serviço de voz.

Todos os transmissores valvulados eram em 75 ohms, adaptar para 52 ohms não é tarefa tão difícil e pór incrível que pareça para 50 ohms é mais complicado. Ja os transistorizados requer inúmeros filtros( LC) até ( LCR) e nunca se consegue um resultado satisfatório em 75 ohms via ar, circuito fechado( TV a cabo ou internet) até que vai bem, mas estão adotando cabos de 50 ohms pela viabilidade comercial além de receberem menos interferência em alguns circuitos de recepção.

----------


## chicao48

> Antenas da proeletronics possui uma construção tipo log-periódica; seu ganho real pode ser de até 5 dBi menor mas com a largura de banda é grande( 1 GHz podendo chegar a 2 GHz), enquanto as outras são de 100 MHz. Existe antenas com largura de banda inferior a 10 MHz, no caso para celulares e internet é inviável.
> Montar antenas a partir de 50 Mhz até que não é difícil, quero ver tentar montar em 600 KHz, cujo seu comprimento total é de 237,5 metros e sonar é maior ainda; uma antena em 9 MHz precisaria inclusive estar a uns 10 ou 15 metros de altura em relação ao solo.
> 
> O fato da Tim e Claro desativarem o serviço nas frequências de 900 MHz acho que foi questão judicial, vez que a Vivo havia adquirido quase toda a faixa disponível no país e a Tim na faixa de 700MHz, tentando manter uma certa hegemonia no mercado, felizmente no país como um todo não é bem isso que tem acontecido. Pessoalmente acho que todas as operadoras ser obrigadas a disponibilizar serviços em todas as bandas e ter portabilidade de serviços entre operadoras( num local, só chega Vivo seu chip é Claro, Tim ou Oi etc), que ligue e receba ligações, mesmo que pague por esse serviço.
> Chamadas interurbanas de celular-fixo com boa franquia( meu era 200 min. hoje é ilimitado) e sem cobrança de franquia no whatsapp fez cair por terra o leilão "exclusividade" nessas bandas, sem contar usamos em grande maioria os aparelhos dual chip e uma delas mais para receber chamadas( R$ 10,00 por mês). Esses aparelhos dual, está sendo comercializado até nos USA na linha moto G 6, até então proibido por lá, entrava "contrabandeado", enquanto isso compramos I-Phone kkkkk; atualmente ao comprarmos aparelhos dual, são dois IMEIs, portanto estão sempre ativos, não ficam alternando o chip como acontecia em alguns modelos.
> Só não entendo como a Oi, aqui em 1800 a 8 km de distância, enxergando a torre a olho nu e não consegue falar conforme a marca ou modelo (Tim e Claro fala kkkkkkk), mesmo com dados móveis ativado e este funciona ruim, mas funciona; com certeza em 4G terá de por o celular dentro da antena para funcionar o serviço de voz.
> 
> Todos os transmissores valvulados eram em 75 ohms, adaptar para 52 ohms não é tarefa tão difícil e pór incrível que pareça para 50 ohms é mais complicado. Ja os transistorizados requer inúmeros filtros( LC) até ( LCR) e nunca se consegue um resultado satisfatório em 75 ohms via ar, circuito fechado( TV a cabo ou internet) até que vai bem, mas estão adotando cabos de 50 ohms pela viabilidade comercial além de receberem menos interferência em alguns circuitos de recepção.


Se as antenas de multi bandas são vistas como vilãs na captação de sinal, por que essas antenas que são vendidas a preço bastante salgado no ML, e que na verdade não passa de uma simples adaptação de uma antena painel de 800 a 2700Mhz numa parabólica, mostra bons resultados nos comentários de compradores no ML?

----------


## sphreak

> Se as antenas de multi bandas são vistas como vilãs na captação de sinal, por que essas antenas que são vendidas a preço bastante salgado no ML, e que na verdade não passa de uma simples adaptação de uma antena painel de 800 a 2700Mhz numa parabólica, mostra bons resultados nos comentários de compradores no ML?


Devido a grande capacidade de concentração de sinal entrante. Essa característica é dada pela parábola de chapa. Entretanto a capacidade irradiante não é lá essas coisas, justamente porque o elemento irradiante é uma antena omni ou setorial de 3dBi. Ela joga mais sinal para os lados do que no foco parabólico.

Outra coisa é que, quando falamos de antenas multibanda, são antenas yagi ou log periódica. São os modelos mais utilizados. Estas não tem bom rendimento em aplicações em distância, entre outras. 
Por isso o normal é utilizar yagis cortadas para a frequência. E por isso a Aquário é lider em antenas para telefonia (2G, 3G, 4G)
A utilização de parábolas geralmente ocorre em projetos especiais.

----------


## sphreak

> Se as antenas de multi bandas são vistas como vilãs na captação de sinal, por que essas antenas que são vendidas a preço bastante salgado no ML, e que na verdade não passa de uma simples adaptação de uma antena painel de 800 a 2700Mhz numa parabólica, mostra bons resultados nos comentários de compradores no ML?


Pra quem não conhece o tipo de confecção do elemento irradiante dessas parábolas adaptadas, é esse aqui:







Tanto faz ser quadrado ou redondo. O projeto padrão é o mesmo.

E não se enganem! Essa ponteira metálica interna não emite sinal como uma "corneta". Ele é concebido para irradiar lateralmente. Ou seja: Omnidirecional.

Por isso a captação de sinais nessas parábolas adaptadas até são boas. Mas a emissão é um lixo.

O correto é utilizar um alimentador de parábola como este:

----------


## cassianopb

> Pra quem não conhece o tipo de confecção do elemento irradiante dessas parábolas adaptadas, é esse aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanto faz ser quadrado ou redondo. O projeto padrão é o mesmo.
> ...


Aquelas antenas tipo telada, triband como essa de 1800 a 2100 são melhores para 1800MHz que as pirulito da Aquário?

----------


## chicao48

> Aquelas antenas tipo telada, triband como essa de 1800 a 2100 são melhores para 1800MHz que as pirulito da Aquário?


Com certeza, são ótimas para longa distâncias. Enquanto a pirulito ficava sem sinal, a triband de grade segura 2 pontinhos, a 20km de distância em linha reta da torre, e num local bastante difícil de sinal.

----------


## sphreak

> Aquelas antenas tipo telada, triband como essa de 1800 a 2100 são melhores para 1800MHz que as pirulito da Aquário?


São sim. Essas pirulito são boas até no máximo uns 7~10km dependendo do relevo local. 
Agora as tipo grelha são melhores devido a grade concentradora.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, trabalho com eletrônica desde 1976 e entrei no mundo das radio-frequências em 1984 e fazer uma boa antena para apenas receber o sinal já é complicado, fazer com que tenha uma boa qualidade em transmissão muito mais ainda.
Acredito que se ficarmos usando parábolas em todas as propriedades rurais, quem estiver no alinhamento atrás, ficará na sombra, criando um círculo vicioso. As torres de transmissão das operadoras quando utilizam, elaboram cartas aeronáuticas para evitar que isso aconteça. 
Muito dessas antenas que achamos no ML, vieram de soluções caseiras por isso não possuem selo de homologação, até que funciona mas pode trazer mais malefícios do que benefícios. Gera harmônicos, espúrios causando interferências na própria torre de celular, num aparelho auditivo, marca passo etc.Tenho dois casos em que precisaram desativar por que estava causando problemas nos dispositivos, compraram antenas homologados, respeitaram os critérios da instalação, resolvido o problema;

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, desculpem por essa minha pergunta fugir extremamente do tópico em questão!. Um amigo trabalha num posto de saúde, onde possui internet wi-fi, na qual não exige senha para se conectar por celular, porém, nenhum celular consegue se conectar à rede. Qual seria a explicação?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, desculpem por essa minha pergunta fugir extremamente do tópico em questão!. Um amigo trabalha num posto de saúde, onde possui internet wi-fi, na qual não exige senha para se conectar por celular, porém, nenhum celular consegue se conectar à rede. Qual seria a explicação?


Bloqueio por MAC, método de autenticação (mesmo sem senha) ativo incompatível

----------


## chicao48

> Bloqueio por MAC, método de autenticação (mesmo sem senha) ativo incompatível


Ok, obrigado pela information, kkkkkkk!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

No mínimo deve estar no modo estático, mas pode estar condicionado ao MAC ou mesmo PPPoE.
No caso apenas a senha não basta, precisa se cadastrar ao servidor local( posto de saúde) ou ao gerenciador que pode ser na secretaria de saúde ou administração.

----------


## chicao48

Descobri que este roteador 3/4G ZTE 253 tem duas versões. Tem o ZTE 253L e o 253M. Diferenças entre eles é que o 253L só possui uma banda de frequência LTE 2600Mhz para 4G, e só suporta 5 dispositivos conectados na sua rede, enquanto que o 253M possui duas bandas de frequências LTE 700 e 2600Mhz, e suporta 32 dispositivos conectados na sua rede.

Infelizmente o meu é ZTE 253L, com apenas uma banda de frequência LTE 2600Mhz e suporta apenas 5 dispositivos!

----------


## sphreak

> Descobri que este roteador 3/4G ZTE 253 tem duas versões. Tem o ZTE 253L e o 253M. Diferenças entre eles é que o 253L só possui uma banda de frequência LTE 2600Mhz para 4G, e só suporta 5 dispositivos conectados na sua rede, enquanto que o 253M possui duas bandas de frequências LTE 700 e 2600Mhz, e suporta 32 dispositivos conectados na sua rede.
> 
> Infelizmente o meu é ZTE 253L, com apenas uma banda de frequência LTE 2600Mhz e suporta apenas 5 dispositivos!


Entretanto a versão L dá menos problemas na porta FXS.
Eu trabalho com esses equipamentos e posso dizer que a versão M é um saco! Para de discar o telefone, não chama, tem interface que só aceita telefone comum com fio...

Vai por mim. A versão L é melhor. Mesmo porque LTE em 700Mhz ainda não está difundido.

----------


## cassianopb

Hoje conversando com um técnico da Aquário, ele quis teimar comigo que o 1800MHz só é usado para voz!
Em que mundo ele ainda está vivendo?
Pelos print, pelo que já rodei recentemente por esse mundão, 80% do tempo meu celular ficou em 4G 1800MHz, e o cara vem teimar que não existe 4G nessa frequência?

----------


## chicao48

> Hoje conversando com um técnico da Aquário, ele quis teimar comigo que o 1800MHz só é usado para voz!
> Em que mundo ele ainda está vivendo?
> Pelos print, pelo que já rodei recentemente por esse mundão, 80% do tempo meu celular ficou em 4G 1800MHz, e o cara vem teimar que não existe 4G nessa frequência?


Ehhh, acontece coisas inusitadas. Conheço um fabricante de antenas para celular, que vende para todo o Brasil, e desconhecia 4G operando fora da frequência de 2600Mhz, kkkkkk!

----------


## chicao48

> Entretanto a versão L dá menos problemas na porta FXS.
> Eu trabalho com esses equipamentos e posso dizer que a versão M é um saco! Para de discar o telefone, não chama, tem interface que só aceita telefone comum com fio...
> 
> Vai por mim. A versão L é melhor. Mesmo porque LTE em 700Mhz ainda não está difundido.


Obrigado pela informação!. Então, é essa versão que o pessoal reclama muito de não fazer e nem receber chamadas de voz. Agora eu entendi.

----------


## sphreak

> Hoje conversando com um técnico da Aquário, ele quis teimar comigo que o 1800MHz só é usado para voz!
> Em que mundo ele ainda está vivendo?
> Pelos print, pelo que já rodei recentemente por esse mundão, 80% do tempo meu celular ficou em 4G 1800MHz, e o cara vem teimar que não existe 4G nessa frequência?


A Aquário é boa fabricante de antenas... E só! Nem os repetidores deles são lá tão bons. Eles tem 2 produtos imbatíveis: Antenas em geral e o telefone de mesa CA40 3G (que tem tudo pra perder lugar para o Elsys Amplimax) 
Os técnicos deles não devem viver no mesmo mundo. Já tive diversas discussões com a área técnica deles e eles são irredutíveis. 

Esfrega isso aqui na cara dele: https://tecnoblog.net/175007/tim-4g-1800-mhz-rj/amp/

----------


## cassianopb

> A Aquário é boa fabricante de antenas... E só! Nem os repetidores deles são lá tão bons. Eles tem 2 produtos imbatíveis: Antenas em geral e o telefone de mesa CA40 3G (que tem tudo pra perder lugar para o Elsys Amplimax) 
> Os técnicos deles não devem viver no mesmo mundo. Já tive diversas discussões com a área técnica deles e eles são irredutíveis. 
> 
> Esfrega isso aqui na cara dele: https://tecnoblog.net/175007/tim-4g-1800-mhz-rj/amp/


Pois é, a desinformação deles é cômico ao mesmo tempo triste, eu estou nesse exato momento usando o repetidor deles em 1800MHz com o 4G batendo 50 megas no modem que diz: "4G 1800MHz", dizer que não existe é loucura! o cara deve tá fumando os cabo que vem nos repetidor...

----------


## chicao48

Mais outra versão do ZTE, kkkkkkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Mais outra versão do ZTE, kkkkkkkkkk!


Vem com 4G em 1800Mhz (coisa que não tinha nos anteriores) e não aceita mais bandas GSM.

----------


## brubruno

Olá pessoal, li todo esse tópico e tenho modem zte mf253m na operadora Vivo que bate -89dbm com antena cf820, o 3G a 10 km da cidade oscilando entre 1~4mbps.
Na busca de sinal também acha a Claro, mas não me lembro de ter testado e na cidade é lento o 3G dela. Claro e Tim tem 4G 1800mhz, Vivo aparentemente só 2600mhz. O meu maior problema hoje na vivo é o preço (10gb R$130, se eu brigar deve cair pra uns R$100) e a Claro oferece 40GB por R$110. A Tim também tem plano bom.

Dúvidas principais: O amplimax tem maior eficiência que o mf253m? Será que com uma antena parábola ou yagi mesmo poderia captar sinal 1800mhz? Anexo meu relevo com localização. Desde já, agradeço a todos.

----------


## JoaoBC

Eu possuo os celulares rurais Aquário CA40-3G e o ProEletronics ProCr 4000.
Este 4000 possui somente 2G, mas, por ser mais "sensível", capta bem melhor sinal 2G.
O engraçado é que eu possuo também uma antena da aquário para 1800 MHz de 15 db. Ao conectar a antena, o sinal da "OI" que está em 1800 cai. Os demais, então... Somem por completo. Claro e Tim em 900 MHz e Vivo em 850 MHz.
Também possuo 2 modens "pendrive" da Huawei.
Um E3276 e um E8372. Este 8372 capta 4G da Tim e só da tim. O outro nada.
Tudo isso na área rural entre Domingos Martins e Marechal Floriano, (região serrana do E.S.).
Só este mês consegui descobrir o por que.
A antena que fica a cerca de 8 km possui 4G em 700MHz (banda 28) e em 1800 (banda 3 - que meus dois modens não aceitam). Ambos aceitam 4G em 2600MHz (sem sinal lá) e o E8372 aceita o 4G em 700 MHz.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá pessoal, li todo esse tópico e tenho modem zte mf253m na operadora Vivo que bate -89dbm com antena cf820, o 3G a 10 km da cidade oscilando entre 1~4mbps.
> Na busca de sinal também acha a Claro, mas não me lembro de ter testado e na cidade é lento o 3G dela. Claro e Tim tem 4G 1800mhz, Vivo aparentemente só 2600mhz. O meu maior problema hoje na vivo é o preço (10gb R$130, se eu brigar deve cair pra uns R$100) e a Claro oferece 40GB por R$110. A Tim também tem plano bom.
> 
> Dúvidas principais: O amplimax tem maior eficiência que o mf253m? Será que com uma antena parábola ou yagi mesmo poderia captar sinal 1800mhz? Anexo meu relevo com localização. Desde já, agradeço a todos.


Em frequência alta com este relevo vai ser difícil. Captar você pode até conseguir, tendo em vista que as ERBs trabalham com potência na casa dos Watts. Porém é muito comum captar o sinal e não acontecer nada. A conexão ser nula, pois a potência dos rádios cliente ficam na casa dos miliwatts.

Nesses casos é aconselhável a utilização das frequências baixas.

----------


## chicao48

> Eu possuo os celulares rurais Aquário CA40-3G e o ProEletronics ProCr 4000.
> Este 4000 possui somente 2G, mas, por ser mais "sensível", capta bem melhor sinal 2G.
> O engraçado é que eu possuo também uma antena da aquário para 1800 MHz de 15 db. Ao conectar a antena, o sinal da "OI" que está em 1800 cai. Os demais, então... Somem por completo. Claro e Tim em 900 MHz e Vivo em 850 MHz.
> Também possuo 2 modens "pendrive" da Huawei.
> Um E3276 e um E8372. Este 8372 capta 4G da Tim e só da tim. O outro nada.
> Tudo isso na área rural entre Domingos Martins e Marechal Floriano, (região serrana do E.S.).
> Só este mês consegui descobrir o por que.
> A antena que fica a cerca de 8 km possui 4G em 700MHz (banda 28) e em 1800 (banda 3 - que meus dois modens não aceitam). Ambos aceitam 4G em 2600MHz (sem sinal lá) e o E8372 aceita o 4G em 700 MHz.


Amigo, hoje com esse balaio de gatos que virou essa frequência 4G, os menos atentos e leigos no assunto estão tendo prejuízo, porque acham que a 4G é apenas em 2600Mhz, e estão comprando antenas, roteadores e repetidores de sinal de frequência diferente do que é transmitida na região que moram. Conheço 2 casos: 1º Um internauta relatou que com comprou um repetidor de 2600Mhz, e não está captando sinal, falei a ele que a frequência 4G na cidade dele pode ser outra. 2º uma internauta comprou uma antena de 2600Mhz e não capta sinal a menos de 10Km da distância da torre; orientei-a, que a frequência pode ser outra; dias depois ela me confirmou que era isso mesmo. Tem pessoas querendo captar 4G com roteador de banda única de 2600Mhz, sendo na naquela cidade a frequência é outra.

----------


## rodddz

Boa tarde. Há umas semanas abri um tópico sobre antena pra usar com roteador 3g, deu tudo certo, a internet está bem melhor e dando até para assistir à netflix.

A questão é que o roteador 3g atual (huawei B681) está morrendo, nem acende mais as luzes e trava algumas vezes ao entrar nas configurações, além de não ter sinal wifi com muito alcance. 

Pensei em comprar d-link Dwr922 pois ele tem uma antena para o wifi, o que deve tornar o alcance bem maior. Alguém tem alguma experiência com esse modelo ou indica outro mais confiável?

----------


## JoaoBC

Vocês sabem me dizer qual smartphone possui mais sensibilidade ? Fizeram um estudo mas com aparelhos de 2016...

----------


## chicao48

> Vocês sabem me dizer qual smartphone possui mais sensibilidade ? Fizeram um estudo mas com aparelhos de 2016...


Amigo, essa sua pergunta despertou a minha curiosidade também; também quero saber!. A única coisa que sei na verdade é que não são muito bons não. O meu Lg, a 1km em linha reta da torre e com visada, as barrinhas de sinal ficam todas cheias em 3G 2100Mhz, e cai para 3 barrinhas em 4G 2600Mhz, dentro da residência. Quando eu vou pra zona rural, eu coloco o meu chip no meu Lg A275 lanterninha, que eu trato com muito carinho, kkkk, na distância que ele não pega sinal, nenhum outro pega.

----------


## cassianopb

Atualizando...Meu amigo comprou um smartphone Xiaomi Note 5, também compatível com o B3 1800MHz (assim como meu S8+), ligamos o repetidor de sinal, e adivinhem? o Xiaomi se CONECTOU ao 4G do repetidor tranquilamente e pegou em toda casa de boa dando 40 megas de velocidade em UP e DOWN, mesmo tempo o meu S8+ não pegou, nem o S7+, nem LG K10, nem J5... mas o Xiaomi e o modem ZTE MF79s estão pegando normal, desligou o repetidor Adeus sinal! Ligou o repetidor, voila! 4G no talo no Xiaomi...

----------


## chicao48

> Atualizando...Meu amigo comprou um smartphone Xiaomi Note 5, também compatível com o B3 1800MHz (assim como meu S8+), ligamos o repetidor de sinal, e adivinhem? o Xiaomi se CONECTOU ao 4G do repetidor tranquilamente e pegou em toda casa de boa dando 40 megas de velocidade em UP e DOWN, mesmo tempo o meu S8+ não pegou, nem o S7+, nem LG K10, nem J5... mas o Xiaomi e o modem ZTE MF79s estão pegando normal, desligou o repetidor Adeus sinal! Ligou o repetidor, voila! 4G no talo no Xiaomi...


Talvez, nem mesmo o físico alemão Heinrich Rudolf Hertz, se fosse vivo, conseguiria explicar esses fenômenos, kkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Atualizando...Meu amigo comprou um smartphone Xiaomi Note 5, também compatível com o B3 1800MHz (assim como meu S8+), ligamos o repetidor de sinal, e adivinhem? o Xiaomi se CONECTOU ao 4G do repetidor tranquilamente e pegou em toda casa de boa dando 40 megas de velocidade em UP e DOWN, mesmo tempo o meu S8+ não pegou, nem o S7+, nem LG K10, nem J5... mas o Xiaomi e o modem ZTE MF79s estão pegando normal, desligou o repetidor Adeus sinal! Ligou o repetidor, voila! 4G no talo no Xiaomi...


Como disse em alguns posts anteriores, isso me parece dependência do 3G, que existe em todos os smartphones que utilizam 4G em qualquer banda que não a de 700Mhz.
Defeito de projeto do Smartphone
Como você está amplificando só o 4G, estes celulares ficam órfãos do 3G da mesma ERB.

Tente efetuar uma ligação com esse Xiaomi e observer o comportamento: Se a ligação é completada e se há rebaixamento de banda quando da ligação.

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, me lembrei agora de algo que aconteceu comigo há muuuuito tempo... (2003)

Ainda NÃO existia smartphones android nem apple, somente Palm. 3G estava começando a aparecer.
Eu tinha um SonyEricsson V800 desbloqueado.
No Rio de Janeiro, funcionava todas as redes 2G (Oi, Tim, Claro, Vivo)
Já em Vitória, E.S., a Tim NÃO funcionava, as outras sim.
DETALHE: A Tim trabalhava em 1800 MHz (2G) NOS DOIS ESTADOS, RJ e ES
Descobri através de um colega da Vivo:
No RJ, a TIM usava infraestrutura da Nokia-Siemens e no ES, da Huawei.

----------


## JoaoBC

Cassiano, há aí um ponto também.
Quando você liga o repetidor e o telefone acha o sinal, PODE SER que ele tenha achado o sinal do repetidor e não o sinal amplificado da torre.
Para ficar mais explícito o que quero dizer, imagine um computador pegando o sinal wifi de um roteador, este por sua vez repassando a internet de um modem. Você acessa e trafega dados da internet normalmente. Mantendo o roteador ligado mas desligando o roteador, o sinal wifi permanece, o computador indica conectado, mas você não consegue acessar a internet.
Imagine o sinal wifi como a onda de rádio do repetidor, e os dados da internet como sinal vindo da torre.

----------


## sphreak

> Cassiano, há aí um ponto também.
> Quando você liga o repetidor e o telefone acha o sinal, PODE SER que ele tenha achado o sinal do repetidor e não o sinal amplificado da torre.
> Para ficar mais explícito o que quero dizer, imagine um computador pegando o sinal wifi de um roteador, este por sua vez repassando a internet de um modem. Você acessa e trafega dados da internet normalmente. Mantendo o roteador ligado mas desligando o roteador, o sinal wifi permanece, o computador indica conectado, mas você não consegue acessar a internet.
> Imagine o sinal wifi como a onda de rádio do repetidor, e os dados da internet como sinal vindo da torre.


Eu trabalho com repetidores e digo que isto não é possível por 2 motivos: Os repetidores de sinal celular trabalham com o efeito de sinal positivo entrante, ou seja, ele pega uma "quantidade" de sinal entrante e carimba uma amplificação sobre esse sinal. 
Portanto não há sinal sainte se o sinal entrante for nulo/zero. O repetidor não gera sinal como um rádio Wifi. Ele é totalmente interdependente de um sinal na sua entrada para sua ativação.

Segundo seria uma particularidade dos próprios celulares: Para que seja exibido o sinal no aparelho celular, é necessário por parte do aparelho a identificação desse sinal, composto por MCC-MNC + Cód de área + Cell Id (N° ERB). Isso significa que o aparelho celular troca alguns dados com as torres locais, do contrário ele exibiria a intensidade de sinal de qualquer fonte naquela frequência. 
Vou dar um exemplo: 2G em 900Mhz e alguns telefones sem fio que operam na mesma frequência. Imagine um local sem sinal de celular de nenhum tipo, mas com um telefone sem fio destes de 900Mhz ativo. Segundo a hipótese do repetidor que "gera" sinal (o que não ocorre na prática) ao aproximar um celular desta fonte de RF em 900Mhz, deveria portanto serem exibidas barras de sinal no celular, o que na verdade não ocorre pois o sinal não porta uma identificação válida, sendo portanto ignorado pelo receptor celular.

Por este último motivo, pode ser que alguns equipamentos conectem tão somente com a frequência do 4G presente e outros sejam dependentes da ambas frequências 3G+4G presentes, depedendo da arquitetura/fabricação do aparelho, pois como o 4G só porta dados e voz na banda de 700Mhz e as outras bandas do 4G são dependentes do 3G para voz, seja causa de aparelhos simplesmente ignorarem o 4G, quando não há um 3G compatível e da mesma torre. Neste caso os aparelhos celulares estariam se comportando como modem.
Inclusive sugeri em um post anterior que se testasse uma chamada convencional de voz para confirmação dessa teoria.

----------


## cassianopb

> Como disse em alguns posts anteriores, isso me parece dependência do 3G, que existe em todos os smartphones que utilizam 4G em qualquer banda que não a de 700Mhz.
> Defeito de projeto do Smartphone
> Como você está amplificando só o 4G, estes celulares ficam órfãos do 3G da mesma ERB.
> 
> Tente efetuar uma ligação com esse Xiaomi e observer o comportamento: Se a ligação é completada e se há rebaixamento de banda quando da ligação.


Ao efetuar uma ligação o celular rebaixa para o 3G local @*sphreak*, ou seja o 3G da cidade que resido, ao terminar a chamada ele sobe para o 4G novamente do repetidor.
Essa sua lógica faz sentido e não faz ao mesmo tempo, porque veja só... há como 'forçar' o celular apenas para dados através da central de serviços, forçando apenas para dados mesmo que esteja no 3G/2G, mas mesmo assim não se conecta!
No Xiaomi se forçar apenas para 4G ele se conecta rapidamente, e ao tentar efetuar chamadas o mesmo encerra a chamada sozinho.
Pela minhas análises, eu creio que é mais questão da potência de UP dos aparelhos, do que a ausência do sinal 3G, porque já testei em um ponto onde chega o 3G e o 4G dessa mesma torre (fica +/- 5KM dela) e nesse ponto já não funciona mais o 4G no meu S8/S7... mas o Xiaomi e o modem da ZTE não sentem dificuldade pra se conectar nesse mesmo ponto.
Ou é isso, ou má configuração da torre!
Tendo em vista também que essa torre ela é 'bugada', a velocidade dela mesmo você estando perto dela é bem lenta pra maioria dos serviços, mas rápida para sites do Google, como um erro de QoS ou algo similar.
Enfim...
é isso!

----------


## cassianopb

> Cassiano, há aí um ponto também.
> Quando você liga o repetidor e o telefone acha o sinal, PODE SER que ele tenha achado o sinal do repetidor e não o sinal amplificado da torre.
> Para ficar mais explícito o que quero dizer, imagine um computador pegando o sinal wifi de um roteador, este por sua vez repassando a internet de um modem. Você acessa e trafega dados da internet normalmente. Mantendo o roteador ligado mas desligando o roteador, o sinal wifi permanece, o computador indica conectado, mas você não consegue acessar a internet.
> Imagine o sinal wifi como a onda de rádio do repetidor, e os dados da internet como sinal vindo da torre.


Isso não se aplica a repetidores, se não houver um sinal REAL para ele repetir (amplificar-se*), não existirá sinal algum, ou seja o repetidor não 'cria sinal'! 
Como o próprio nome diz, ele só repete o sinal (e o amplifica por fim, apenas para atenuação, um pouco parecido com amplificação de ondas de som)!
Então descartado essa possibilidade.

----------


## chicao48

> Ao efetuar uma ligação o celular rebaixa para o 3G local @*sphreak*, ou seja o 3G da cidade que resido, ao terminar a chamada ele sobe para o 4G novamente do repetidor.
> Essa sua lógica faz sentido e não faz ao mesmo tempo, porque veja só... há como 'forçar' o celular apenas para dados através da central de serviços, forçando apenas para dados mesmo que esteja no 3G/2G, mas mesmo assim não se conecta!
> No Xiaomi se forçar apenas para 4G ele se conecta rapidamente, e ao tentar efetuar chamadas o mesmo encerra a chamada sozinho.
> Pela minhas análises, eu creio que é mais questão da potência de UP dos aparelhos, do que a ausência do sinal 3G, porque já testei em um ponto onde chega o 3G e o 4G dessa mesma torre (fica +/- 5KM dela) e nesse ponto já não funciona mais o 4G no meu S8/S7... mas o Xiaomi e o modem da ZTE não sentem dificuldade pra se conectar nesse mesmo ponto.
> Ou é isso, ou má configuração da torre!
> Tendo em vista também que essa torre ela é 'bugada', a velocidade dela mesmo você estando perto dela é bem lenta pra maioria dos serviços, mas rápida para sites do Google, como um erro de QoS ou algo similar.
> Enfim...
> é isso!


Por esses relatos, conclui-se que, o problema é na tecnologia aplicada no modelo do smartphone em específico. Corre o risco de várias pessoas estando com modelos de smartphones diferentes, e marcas também, e dependendo do sinal desse repetidor de sinal, uns conseguirem se conectar, e outros não.

----------


## JoaoBC

Assim como aconteceu comigo no caso da Tim no Ericsson V800 ?

----------


## JoaoBC

Cassiano, como ficou a situação do sinal ?

----------


## cassianopb

> Cassiano, como ficou a situação do sinal ?


Desisti!
Uso apenas no modem ZTE, e meu amigo também usa em seu Xiaomi quando vem para cá!

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, a Claro montou uma torre num pequeno povoado, e ao lado da torre foi montada uma antena parabólica de chapa fechada no chão. Observei que nem toda torre de celular possui antena parabólica. Alguém aí sabe me informar se esse enlace entre torres de celular em longa distâncias é feita por satélite?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, a Claro montou uma torre num pequeno povoado, e ao lado da torre foi montada uma antena parabólica de chapa fechada no chão. Observei que nem toda torre de celular possui antena parabólica. Alguém aí sabe me informar se esse enlace entre torres de celular em longa distâncias é feita por satélite?


Existem muitos locais onde a TIM, Oi (compartilhado coma TIM) e a Claro estão fazendo este tipo de enlace. Já vi alguns. 
É feito basicamente em locais onde a infraestrutura fixa fica longe para transporte via cabo ou via rádio terrestre.

Só não descobri ainda qual satélite eles utilizam, pois pelo que vi a latência de internet é mais baixa, em torno de 150~250ms de latência, se comparado a uma conexão doméstica da HughesNet por exemplo, que fica na casa dos seus 500~600ms. E a conexão de voz onde o delay é imperceptível!

Em análise ainda.

----------


## luti1901

na minha cidade a tim tinha assim, agora vi que chega um cabo telefonico da oi na torre, ñ sei se é via telefone ou é adsl que eles usam, mas ñ tem mais delay nas chamadas da tim

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Num município aqui perto, a Oi declarava falta de estrutura técnica para que a Claro pudesse ligar o sinal ficando uns dois anos nessa brincadeira. A Claro simplesmente instalou a parabólica e pronto, aqui também ficou nisso mas não chegou a instalar a antena parabólica e é a única que realmente entrega o 4G acima de 20 MB( chega a 83 MB em download) com 40% de sinal no mostrador de celular.

A Oi que me desculpe, mas bem que poderia usar suas torres para compartilhamento de sinais e links com diversas operadoras mas ficam querendo uma certa exclusividade, ministério das comunicações ou Anatel tem culpa também; salvaria ou ajudaria a salvar suas finanças.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, fiquei sabendo através de um canal do youtube que, produtos de rádio frequências como: roteadores, amplificadores de sinal, etc, comprados de fora do Brasil, agora além de ser cobrada a taxa de importação como sempre foi, será cobrada também uma taxa de certificação de homologação pela ANATEL, para que esses produtos possam ser usados no país.

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, fiquei sabendo através de um canal do youtube que, produtos de rádio frequências como: roteadores, amplificadores de sinal, etc, comprados de fora do Brasil, agora além de ser cobrada a taxa de importação como sempre foi, será cobrada também uma taxa de certificação de homologação pela ANATEL, para que esses produtos possam ser usados no país.


É isso mesmo!

Eu faço instalação de repetidores de celular e tenho uns 4 retidos.
R$200 de taxa por equipamento. 
Isso se a Anatel não apreender!

----------


## chicao48

> É isso mesmo!
> 
> Eu faço instalação de repetidores de celular e tenho uns 4 retidos.
> R$200 de taxa por equipamento. 
> Isso se a Anatel não apreender!


Vi outro caso de um internauta revoltado porque tinha um repetidor da Aquario instalado na casa dele, fazendo a alegria de toda a família, e de repente a dona ANATEL foi lá e aplicou uma multa, que o mesmo não relata o valor, e que segundo ele, a dona ANA deixou claro que esses aparelhos são proibidos o uso, e informou no caso de reincidência será aplicada uma multa de 30 mil reais.

Eu estive pensando com os meus botões que, já que a dona ANA não tem bola de cristal para saber onde tem repetidor de sinal instalado, ele estando funcionando dentro das suas normalidades; cheguei a conclusão que esses dessa marca citada estão saindo com defeito de fábrica ou estão sendo mal instalados, causando problema no sinal da ERB, e a dona ANA e a própria operadora através de equipamentos analisadores de espectro eletromagnéticos de rádio frequência, detectam de qual direção está vindo aquela interferência, e depois fica fácil localizar o aparelho, porque tem uma antena rural externa conectada no mesmo.

Acho muito confuso um aparelho ser comercializado em lojas e ter certificado de homologação, e ser proibido o seu uso. kkkkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Vi outro caso de um internauta revoltado porque tinha um repetidor da Aquario instalado na casa dele, fazendo a alegria de toda a família, e de repente a dona ANATEL foi lá e aplicou uma multa, que o mesmo não relata o valor, e que segundo ele, a dona ANA deixou claro que esses aparelhos são proibidos o uso, e informou no caso de reincidência será aplicada uma multa de 30 mil reais.
> 
> Eu estive pensando com os meus botões que, já que a dona ANA não tem bola de cristal para saber onde tem repetidor de sinal instalado, ele estando funcionando dentro das suas normalidades; cheguei a conclusão que esses dessa marca citada estão saindo com defeito de fábrica ou estão sendo mal instalados, causando problema no sinal da ERB, e a dona ANA e a própria operadora através de equipamentos analisadores de espectro eletromagnéticos de rádio frequência, detectam de qual direção está vindo aquela interferência, e depois fica fácil localizar o aparelho, porque tem uma antena rural externa conectada no mesmo.
> 
> Acho muito confuso um aparelho ser comercializado em lojas e ter certificado de homologação, e ser proibido o seu uso. kkkkkkkk!


Anatel multa aparelho Chinês. R$10mil a multa.
Esse de multar por aparelho da Aquario só se for por interferência ou uso em área externa. Daí sim.

Instalação mal feita e sem isolação tem aos montes. Esses aparelhos são vendidos na internet, instalados por leigos. Não é só ir pendurando antena no telhado e tudo ok. 

Mas eu nunca tive problema. Só esses retidos ai mesmo. Querem $$$$$

----------


## chicao48

> Anatel multa aparelho Chinês. R$10mil a multa.
> Esse de multar por aparelho da Aquario só se for por interferência ou uso em área externa. Daí sim.
> 
> Instalação mal feita e sem isolação tem aos montes. Esses aparelhos são vendidos na internet, instalados por leigos. Não é só ir pendurando antena no telhado e tudo ok. 
> 
> Mas eu nunca tive problema. Só esses retidos ai mesmo. Querem $$$$$


Então, sendo assim, até um repetidor chinês vendido no ML pela metade do preço de um nacional; logo, logo irá ficar caro também.

Comprei 3 conectores de lojas diferentes pelo Aliexpress; conectores esses, que só o frete de 1 pelo ML dá pra comprar 6 unidades de conectores. Agora fiquei sabendo que dos 3 pacotes de conectores pelo Aliexpress, terei que pagar 30 reais de tarifa dos correios brasileiro, pois, 2 pacotes serão tarifados ao chegar no correios do Brasil. Os correios impôs uma tarifa de 15 reais por pacote de encomenda por compra feita fora do país.

----------


## 1929

> Amigos, fiquei sabendo através de um canal do youtube que, produtos de rádio frequências como: roteadores, amplificadores de sinal, etc, comprados de fora do Brasil, agora além de ser cobrada a taxa de importação como sempre foi, será cobrada também uma taxa de certificação de homologação pela ANATEL, para que esses produtos possam ser usados no país.


Como sempre foi. Se não era executado o procedimento daí é outra coisa.... Mas sempre foi exigido no papel....

----------


## 1929

> Então, sendo assim, até um repetidor chinês vendido no ML pela metade do preço de um nacional; logo, logo irá ficar caro também.
> 
> Comprei 3 conectores de lojas diferentes pelo Aliexpress; conectores esses, que só o frete de 1 pelo ML dá pra comprar 6 unidades de conectores. Agora fiquei sabendo que dos 3 pacotes de conectores pelo Aliexpress, terei que pagar 30 reais de tarifa dos correios brasileiro, pois, 2 pacotes serão tarifados ao chegar no correios do Brasil. Os correios impôs uma tarifa de 15 reais por pacote de encomenda por compra feita fora do país.


. Sabe porque isto? Porque algum tempo atrás foi favorecido o mercado chinês pelos acordos firmados com nosso governo... Eles lá pagam o frete baratíssimo e o nosso correio por conta do acordo teria que entregar sem ganhar nada. Em troca os chineses compram carne, grãos e minério do Brasil... Um acordo bem equilibrado né? Equilibrado para o lado deles... Com esta política e somando as mutretas nas estatais acabaram quebrando a estatal dos Correios... Antigamente os correios brasileiros estava entre as empresas mais eficientes do mundo. De repente virou uma bosta, parou de contratar mais pessoal e se retraiu. Começaram atrasos e mais atrasos por conta dos milhares de contamines que chegam da China. Atrapalha a distribuição de produtos nacionais sem falar na concorrência porca dos produtos chineses. A saída que encontraram foi esta de criar uma taxa de entrega para tentar tapar o prejuízo.

----------


## chicao48

> . Sabe porque isto? Porque algum tempo atrás foi favorecido o mercado chinês pelos acordos firmados com nosso governo... Eles lá pagam o frete baratíssimo e o nosso correio por conta do acordo teria que entregar sem ganhar nada. Em troca os chineses compram carne, grãos e minério do Brasil... Um acordo bem equilibrado né? Equilibrado para o lado deles... Com esta política e somando as mutretas nas estatais acabaram quebrando a estatal dos Correios... Antigamente os correios brasileiros estava entre as empresas mais eficientes do mundo. De repente virou uma bosta, parou de contratar mais pessoal e se retraiu. Começaram atrasos e mais atrasos por conta dos milhares de contamines que chegam da China. Atrapalha a distribuição de produtos nacionais sem falar na concorrência porca dos produtos chineses. A saída que encontraram foi esta de criar uma taxa de entrega para tentar tapar o prejuízo.


Ehhh, o governo brasileiro fechou o cerco!. O Aliexpress, que antes era a válvula de escape para a gente escapar das tarifas abusivas dos correios pelo ML, agora nem isso mais.

----------


## 1929

> Ehhh, o governo brasileiro fechou o cerco!. O Aliexpress, que antes era a válvula de escape para a gente escapar das tarifas abusivas dos correios pelo ML, agora nem isso mais.


No Mercado Livre normalmente não dá para fazer o frete pelo que está publicado lá. Muitos anúncios o Mercado Livre acaba ganhando em cima do frete . Não é culpa dos Correios.

----------


## avatar52

Amigo @*sphreak*, lembro de uma vez você postando um link onde insere umas informações para obter a frequência de trabalho da operadora. Já pesquisei muito e não consegui achar, poderia pelo menos me mandar o link do tópico onde você explica isso?

Agradeço demais.

Edit: encontrei o referido tópico, obrigado.

----------


## sphreak

> Amigo @*sphreak*, lembro de uma vez você postando um link onde insere umas informações para obter a frequência de trabalho da operadora. Já pesquisei muito e não consegui achar, poderia pelo menos me mandar o link do tópico onde você explica isso?
> 
> Agradeço demais.


Boa noite!

Não tem erro amigo. Existem 2 métodos:

O 1º
Você vai precisar de um smartphone Samsung (celular com teclado físico não serve), com chip da operadora desejada e tem que estar em um local em que você consiga no mínimo efetuar uma ligação com esse celular. Se você não conseguir efetuar ligação ou aparecer: "Não registrado na rede" e ainda assim o smartphone Samsung apresentar sinal, ele estará exibindo o sinal de outra operadora que não a do chip. 
Samsung tem essa bizarrice de que, se não houver sinal da operadora do chip, ele apresenta o sinal mais forte de qualquer operadora no lugar. Simplesmente sinistro.

Mas vamos lá. Se você conseguiu ao menos efetuar uma ligação, significa que o telefone está conectado na ERB. Então: 

Disque no celular *#0011#

Irá aparecer uma tela de informações semelhante a essa



Pode ser preta ou branca dependendo da versão do Android. O que interessa nessa imagem são os dados de RX e TX ou UL e DL se o android for mais antigo. 

Lembre-se: Se você quiser a frequência de voz da operadora, você deve setar seu smartphone para 3G somente ou 2G somente nas configurações de rede, pois se ele conectar em 4G, a frequência apresentada no teste será a de dados e não de voz

Com o valor de RX ou DL em mãos acesse esse site: http://niviuk.free.fr/


Você verá logo acima 3 opções: LTE, UMTS, GSM

Conforme a conexão presente ao lado das barrinhas do seu celular, você escolherá uma das opções: Se aparecer 4G a opção é LTE, se aparecer 3G, H ou H+ a opção é UMTS e se não aparecer nada, 2G ou G a opção é GSM.



Vamos pegar exemplos práticos: 

Exemplo 1:



Ao lado das barras aparece H, então a rede é 3G. Opção no site: UMTS 

Pegue o valor de RX, neste caso 4358 e digite no site no campo UARFCN

O resultado será: 
Banda 5 - Faixa 850Mhz
Downlink (ERB>estação) - 871.6MHz
Uplink (Estação>ERB) - 826.6Mhz

Exemplo 2:



Não aparece nada ao lado das barras devido ao WIFI ligado, mas suponha ser H+, também 3G

Pegue o valor de RX, neste caso 10738 e repita o procedimento do exemplo 1

O resultado será:
Banda 1 - Faixa 2100Mhz
Downlink (ERB>estação) - 2147.6MHz
Uplink (Estação>ERB) - 1957.6Mhz

Exemplo 3 



Não aparece ao lado das barras, mas aparece LTE no print. Então vamos na opção LTE no site:

Perceba que aparece uma linha DL & UL
Pegue o primeiro valor, que é o DL: 1425
Insira ele no campo EARFCN do site

O resultado será:
Banda 3 - Faixa 1800Mhz 
Downlink (ERB>estação) - 1827.5MHz
Uplink (Estação>ERB) - 1732.5Mhz


MÉTODO 2>>> Válido somente para frequências de VOZ em 2G e 3G

Se você possuir ou souber quem tenha um telefone de mesa AQUÁRIO CA 40 3G (Não serve o CA 40 comum), vá até o local onde deseja testar o sinal, com um chip da operadora desejada inserida nele. Utilize a antena do próprio aparelho.
Desligue e ligue o telefone.
Aguarde aparecer o nome da operadora e ao menos uma barra de sinal. Teste se é possível efetuar uma ligação.
Entre no menu: Configurações>Rede>Banda e intensidade

Não irá aparecer a frequência exata, mas indicará qual a banda de frequência ele está conectado no local. 

Menos preciso, mas ainda assim útil.

Qualquer dúvida, só perguntar!

Abraço!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

spohreak, meus clientes pedem e como pedem para que eu instale repetidores de celular. Não faço isso.

De acordo com ministério das comunicações, órgãos internacionais os repetidores de sinal celular ou roteador wi-fi o sinal de RF deve ficar restrito a um terreno ou edificação; pode eventualmente atingir até alguns metros fora desta desde que não haja cobrança dos 2º IPs ou uso continuado de enlace.
Na propriedade rural o sinal pode ser transportado desde que seja dentro da mesma propriedade e não ultrapasse os 1000 metros, via rádio ou fio.Caso seja necessário que a instalação seja em propriedade vizinha, é conveniente que se tenha um contrato particular de seção do terreno, mesmo que não envolva capital( $$$$).
Já tem algum tempo(anos) que li isso na portaria, pode ter mudado alguma coisa.

Clientes é o que perdi demais, hoje alguns me agradecem, se não pegam hoje, será quando for efetuar uma transação imobiliária. Operadoras de telefonia fixa, celular, internet são obrigadas a informarem quando detectar alguma atividade suspeita. Mapa de cobertura da Claro informa até onde o sinal tem sua cobertura, inclusive alguns pontos cegos dentro do raio de alcance.
Pelo mapa, são 15 km para 2G e 4 km para 4G e por norma é isso mesmo; a Cobertura da Oi não chega a isso . Vivo e Tim que chegava a 25 km, hoje deve chegar a 18 km e olhe lá, até ser limitado a 15 km ou 10 km. Melhor ter menos raio de cobertura com melhor qualidade, do que maior cobertura com qualidade ruim.

Se não mudou no código civil, a empresa ou prestador de serviço é diretamente responsável pelo equipamento instalado entregue ao cliente. Nada a ver com venda direta ao consumidor e PROCON;
Nesse ramo, precisamos ficar atentos às todas as legislações possíveis; por que se o cliente quiser, pode nos infernizar para o resto da vida. No primeiro BO, policial jundo ser procedente deixará de ser primário; acordo para o processo mas o inquérito seguirá em aberto.

----------


## avatar52

> Boa noite!
> 
> Não tem erro amigo. Existem 2 métodos:
> 
> O 1º
> Você vai precisar de um smartphone Samsung (celular com teclado físico não serve), com chip da operadora desejada e tem que estar em um local em que você consiga no mínimo efetuar uma ligação com esse celular. Se você não conseguir efetuar ligação ou aparecer: "Não registrado na rede" e ainda assim o smartphone Samsung apresentar sinal, ele estará exibindo o sinal de outra operadora que não a do chip. 
> Samsung tem essa bizarrice de que, se não houver sinal da operadora do chip, ele apresenta o sinal mais forte de qualquer operadora no lugar. Simplesmente sinistro.
> 
> Mas vamos lá. Se você conseguiu ao menos efetuar uma ligação, significa que o telefone está conectado na ERB. Então: 
> ...


Obrigado pela imensa explicação amigo, será de grande valia para mim! 

Abraços!

----------


## FernandoB

Amigo, com certeza o problema está no seu TX, tente girar a antena repetidora sentido V/H para fazer um teste pode melhorar.

----------


## sergios

Amplimax funcionando a 20Km da ERB. Fiquei até empolgado pra comprar um.

----------


## rodddz

> Amplimax funcionando a 20Km da ERB. Fiquei até empolgado pra comprar um.


Eu coloquei um Elsys 3G (que é sem telefone) no lugar de um HUAWEI B681 e o desempenho dele foi muito bom. Quase o dobro de velocidade de internet e muito mais estável, na mesma antena que usava antes.

A grande questão é que eu vi que ele é meio chato com o cabo de rede. Comprei um cabo de 25 metros pra área externa e qualquer dobrada ele já apaga. Agora vou comprar um cabo blindado e de cobre pra ver se isso melhora.

----------


## sergios

> A grande questão é que eu vi que ele é meio chato com o cabo de rede. Comprei um cabo de 25 metros pra área externa e qualquer dobrada ele já apaga. Agora vou comprar um cabo blindado e de cobre pra ver se isso melhora.


Eu ia te sugerir um cabo blindado mesmo. Mas claro, tem que ser CAT5.
Outra coisa, a qual distância você está da ERB, e qual foi a frequência utilizada?

----------


## rodddz

> Eu ia te sugerir um cabo blindado mesmo. Mas claro, tem que ser CAT5.
> Outra coisa, a qual distância você está da ERB, e qual foi a frequência utilizada?


Em linha reta, estou a 8km. Porém, direcionando pra erb o sinal cai pra uns 14% no mostrador do elsys, daí fui ver no google earth e existe uma montanha gigantesca na frente. Ele pega sinal apontando pra outro lado, que vi que é uma abertura entre duas montanhas (mas nada a ver com a direção da ERB). Acho que vai depender muito se da geografia da região. 

Enfim, ele trabalha muito melhor que o ZTE e que o Huawei que já tive no mesmo lugar.

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, quem possuir o Amplimax 4G e/ou Algum amplificador/Repetidor da Aquário, gostaria de receber ajuda técnica.
Infelizmente, meu menino de 10 anos sabe/conhece mais de equipamentos do que os atendentes...

Como já disse há alguns posts atrás, tenho uma casa em área rural, na divida de Marechal Floriano com Domingos Martins,
região serrana do E.S.
Lá consigo no modem E8372 o sinal em 4G da Tim (e só da tim) em 700 MHz, banda 28. Com apenas UM tracinho,
mas ele transforma em Wifi e consigo navegar no telefone e no computador.
Meu Celular, um LG G5 SE acha a rede, mas não consegue se registrar. Sinal muito fraco.

Então, ficam duas opções:

1) Usar um amplificador/Repetidor para 700 MHz (banda 28) QUE ACEITE a tecnologia VoLTE
2) Usar o amplimax 4G com a tecnologia VoLTE.

Liguei para a Aquário. Ao mencionar o VoLTE, o cara não sabia se eu estava falando em russo, em grego ou se estava de sacanagem com a cara dele. E o pior: disse que, para o aparelho funcionar, só com sinal em -80 dBm.
Pombas, -80dBm é sinal fortíssimo, qualquer celular bunda funciona. O meu funciona com -100 (às vezes, com -110 dBm)

Liguei para a Elsys (fabricante do amplimax). Eles disseram que o aparelho funcionou muito bem no VoLTE, porém precisam
da homologação da TIM para liberarem a atualização do aparelho para todo mundo).

Minha pergunta: ALLguém já conseguiu VoLTE usando um destes dois aparelhos ?

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal, quem possuir o Amplimax 4G e/ou Algum amplificador/Repetidor da Aquário, gostaria de receber ajuda técnica.
> Infelizmente, meu menino de 10 anos sabe/conhece mais de equipamentos do que os atendentes...
> 
> Como já disse há alguns posts atrás, tenho uma casa em área rural, na divida de Marechal Floriano com Domingos Martins,
> região serrana do E.S.
> Lá consigo no modem E8372 o sinal em 4G da Tim (e só da tim) em 700 MHz, banda 28. Com apenas UM tracinho,
> mas ele transforma em Wifi e consigo navegar no telefone e no computador.
> Meu Celular, um LG G5 SE acha a rede, mas não consegue se registrar. Sinal muito fraco.
> 
> ...


Eu consultei a cobertura da TIM em VoLTE e você está captando esse 4G em 700Mhz de uma ERB em Domingos Martins.

Quanto a Aquario... Bom, os equipamentos deles são bons, principalmente a parte de antenas. Quanto aos "técnicos" de lá já posso adiantar que eles não sabem nem por onde a galinha mija.

Para utilizar o VoLTE, basta ter um celular que tenha essa opção disponível e que trabalhe com o 4G em 700Mhz, pois por padrão, a maioria dos celulares do mercado trabalham com 4G somente em 2600Mhz e 1800Mhz. 

Agora, você tem que ter certeza que esse E8372 está mesmo captando 4G em 700Mhz e não em 1800Mhz ou 2600Mhz.

Com isso em mente, o que você precisa é amplificar o sinal do 4G em 700Mhz simples assim. A banda 28 em LTE pode operar entre 703Mhz e 803Mhz. Então é necessário encontrar um repetidor que opere nessa faixa. E por incrível que pareça o RP-760 da Aquário funciona nessas especificações, mas nem eles mesmos que vendem sabem disso... Parece piada!

Você vai precisar dos seguintes itens:

1 repetidor RP-760 (É uma facada)
1 Antena yagi CF 720
1 Cabo repetidor RG213 15mts

Opcionais: 1 cabo interno RG58 + 1 antena interna cogumelo CF02 (aumenta a eficiência interna do repetidor)

Todos esses itens são importados pela Aquário

Vamos falar do sinal externo:

O sinal mínimo externo, para alguma qualidade é de -95dBm, abaixo disso ou menor que -100dBm fica instável. 
Infelizmente aí eu tenho que concordar com o atendente da Aquário. O ideal é algo como um sinal maior que esses -95dBm, por isso -80dBm é realmente o sinal ideal.
Mas entenda que esses -80dBm não é com o celular na mão dentro de casa. É em área externa, com antena de alto ganho (como a CF720 que tem 20dBi de ganho) e com posicionamento e apontamento corretos. 
Onde uma antena dessas dá -80dBm no medidor, um celular no ar fica com 1 traço de sinal. Na casa dos -105dBm.


Quanto ao Amplimax para VoLTE, ele ainda não opera. Para chamadas ele ainda tem que comutar para uma rede 3G.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, esses roteadores de mesa 3/4G tem uma etiqueta embaixo do aparelho especificando a frequência LTE; por exemplo: o roteador 3/4G da Claro que possuo tem LTE 2600Mhz. Como pode o modem 4G usb do amigo João BC está conectado na frequência 4G de 700Mhz, ou esses modens 4G usb captam todas as bandas de frequências 4G disponíveis?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, esses roteadores de mesa 3/4G tem uma etiqueta embaixo do aparelho especificando a frequência LTE; por exemplo: o roteador 3/4G da Claro que possuo tem LTE 2600Mhz. Como pode o modem 4G usb do amigo João BC está conectado na frequência 4G de 700Mhz, ou esses modens 4G usb captam todas as bandas de frequências 4G disponíveis?


Esse modem E8372 que o amigo @*JoaoBC* possui, tem um modelo específico dele que opera 4G em 700/1800/2300/2600 (modelos E8372h-510 e E8372h-511 se não me engano). 

A maioria dos equipamentos nacionais opera 4G somente em 2600Mhz ou 1800/2600. Alguns lançamentos estão vindo também em 700/1800/2600Mhz como é o caso do Elsys Amplimax

----------


## JoaoBC

Olá Sphreak e demais amigos do fórum, boa tarde. Obrigado pelas respostas.
O sinal captado não é de 2600 MHz pois, segundo a anatel, as torres/erbs dali funcionam o 4G em 1800 e 
em 700.
Porem, meu modem não possui 4G em 1800 (o meu é o E8372-510, 1800 só para 2G) o que usa 1800 em 
4G é o modelo E8372-608.

Eu creio que ele esteja "pegando" o sinal de uma torre que fica no chamado "Trevo de Parajú", às margens 
da BR-262 e da ES-470, por ser a mais próxima (cerca de 5,5 km em linha reta).

A casa fica mais ou menos em cima da quina esquerda-acima do balão onde mostra 2g-3g-4g,
quase na rodovia ES-470
No site abaixo, escolhendo "Marechal Floriano" e Tim,
https://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/stel/...NumServico=010

Mostra: 687461073 ESMAFL0002 ES Marechal Floriano ZONA RURAL RODOVIA BR 262 - nº S/N 20S245960 40W445960 

Tenho também um modem E3276 que funciona com 2600 e não capta nada...

Depois do natal, vou passar por lá, tentar ver se consigo descobrir o valor do sinal em dBm no telefone.
Creio que não consiga, pois sem ele se registrar na rede, só mostra que a rede existe.

----------


## chicao48

> Olá Sphreak e demais amigos do fórum, boa tarde. Obrigado pelas respostas.
> O sinal captado não é de 2600 MHz pois, segundo a anatel, as torres/erbs dali funcionam o 4G em 1800 e 
> em 700.
> Porem, meu modem não possui 4G em 1800 (o meu é o E8372-510, 1800 só para 2G) o que usa 1800 em 
> 4G é o modelo E8372-608.
> 
> Eu creio que ele esteja "pegando" o sinal de uma torre que fica no chamado "Trevo de Parajú", às margens 
> da BR-262 e da ES-470, por ser a mais próxima (cerca de 5,5 km em linha reta).
> 
> ...


Para seu modem usb está pegando sinal nessa distância, então ele está acoplado numa antena externa, é isso?

----------


## sphreak

> Olá Sphreak e demais amigos do fórum, boa tarde. Obrigado pelas respostas.
> O sinal captado não é de 2600 MHz pois, segundo a anatel, as torres/erbs dali funcionam o 4G em 1800 e 
> em 700.
> Porem, meu modem não possui 4G em 1800 (o meu é o E8372-510, 1800 só para 2G) o que usa 1800 em 
> 4G é o modelo E8372-608.
> 
> Eu creio que ele esteja "pegando" o sinal de uma torre que fica no chamado "Trevo de Parajú", às margens 
> da BR-262 e da ES-470, por ser a mais próxima (cerca de 5,5 km em linha reta).
> 
> ...


Eu acredito que seja 700Mhz mesmo, mas devido a distância e devido ao fato de a TIM trabalhar o 4G remoto somente em 1800Mhz e 700Mhz.Como seu modelo, para o Brasil é apto a 700/2600Mhz, então 700Mhz é a certeza! A faixa de 2600Mhz eles deixam para centros, eventos, shoppings, etc. 

Nunca confie nesse site da Anatel que ele é falho.

----------


## JoaoBC

Olá Chicão 48 e demais amigos!
O modem (E8372) está captando o sinal sem antena. Pega o 4G e espalha como WiFi.
Já o telefone detecta que há sinal, porém não consegue se registrar na rede. 
Daí fico com internet, lenta mas estável, porém 
sem voz. Pensei no Amplimax OU repetidor que aceitasse VoLTE justamente para ter voz também,
em 700 MHz. (Banda 28)

https://www.4gltemall.com/downloads/...escription.pdf

----------


## sphreak

> Olá Chicão 48 e demais amigos!
> O modem (E8372) está captando o sinal sem antena. Pega o 4G e espalha como WiFi.
> Já o telefone detecta que há sinal, porém não consegue se registrar na rede. 
> Daí fico com internet, lenta mas estável, porém 
> sem voz. Pensei no Amplimax OU repetidor que aceitasse VoLTE justamente para ter voz também,
> em 700 MHz. (Banda 28)
> 
> https://www.4gltemall.com/downloads/...escription.pdf


Amigo. Se você não estiver muito distante da torre, vá em um local próximo a sua casa, onde aumente um pouco o sinal e teste. 
Em 700Mhz você tem que habilitar o VoLTE no smartphone, senão ele fica somente com internet, sem voz. Verifique com a TIM se seu plano está habilitado o VoLTE.

Nessa frequência baixa é pra funcionar ligação em qualquer beco com pouco sinal.

----------


## chicao48

> Olá Chicão 48 e demais amigos!
> O modem (E8372) está captando o sinal sem antena. Pega o 4G e espalha como WiFi.
> Já o telefone detecta que há sinal, porém não consegue se registrar na rede. 
> Daí fico com internet, lenta mas estável, porém 
> sem voz. Pensei no Amplimax OU repetidor que aceitasse VoLTE justamente para ter voz também,
> em 700 MHz. (Banda 28)


Ahhhhh taaaaaaaaa, então, com certeza esse sinal recebido aí é em 700Mhz. Como seria bom se essa frequência emitisse simultaneamente dados e voz como as demais, haja vista que, o alcance é muito grande.

Acabei de ver no Aliexpress, o comentário de um internauta brasileiro que comprou um repetidor de sinal de celular da china, e a dona ANATEL através dos correios devolveu para a china, e o vendedor devolveu o dinheiro dele. Tá do caaaraaai, agora, kkkkkkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Ahhhhh taaaaaaaaa, então, com certeza esse sinal recebido aí é em 700Mhz. Como seria bom se essa frequência emitisse simultaneamente dados e voz como as demais, haja vista que, o alcance é muito grande.
> 
> Acabei de ver no Aliexpress, o comentário de um internauta brasileiro que comprou um repetidor de sinal de celular da china, e a dona ANATEL através dos correios devolveu para a china, e o vendedor devolveu o dinheiro dele. Tá do caaaraaai, agora, kkkkkkkkkk!


Tive 3 devolvidos mês passado. 
Produto telecom agora só homologado.

----------


## chicao48

Uma antena de celular instalada no topo de uma torre de 33 metros de altura, e que segundo o instalador está a uma distância de 90Km da cidade, e que foi testado o sinal com um celular de mesa da Aquário no topo da torre, e em frequência de 850Mhz dá nivel de sinal de -81dbm, e em 1800Mhz dá nivel de sinal de -91dbm. Ele fala que foi feito um giro minucioso na antena para ambos os lados, até encontrar o melhor nivel de sinal, e mesmo assim não consegue fazer ligação e nem receber, e às vezes somente emergência e mudo também. Em hipótese, qual seria o problema?

----------


## sphreak

> Uma antena de celular instalada no topo de uma torre de 33 metros de altura, e que segundo o instalador está a uma distância de 90Km da cidade, e que foi testado o sinal com um celular de mesa da Aquário no topo da torre, e em frequência de 850Mhz dá nivel de sinal de -81dbm, e em 1800Mhz dá nivel de sinal de -91dbm. Ele fala que foi feito um giro minucioso na antena para ambos os lados, até encontrar o melhor nivel de sinal, e mesmo assim não consegue fazer ligação e nem receber, e às vezes somente emergência e mudo também. Em hipótese, qual seria o problema?


Falta de potência no aparelho local. Não há potência para enviar o sinal em direção a ERB.

----------


## chicao48

> Falta de potência no aparelho local. Não há potência para enviar o sinal em direção a ERB.


Traduzindo: muita grana de$perdiçada com um projeto desse!

A Bits Eletronics respondeu a um cliente no ML, que esse Amplificador Linear Downlink 850Mhz consegue um ganho em torno de 30 a 35db. Agora, não sei se esse aparelho pode trabalhar em cascata com celular rural ou também com repetidores de outras marcas.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48; tenho batido na tecla afirmando que o sinal de celular é limitado a 15 km de sua ERB mais próxima, passou disso não adianta se arriscar. Onde tiver sinal da Claro, no mapa de cobertura( de acordo com CEP) nos mostra exatamente o raio de cobertura inclusive em pontos mais altos do raio de ação. Tim e Vivo alcançava 30 km, hoje em torno de 20 km mas logo será de 15 km.
Qualquer operadora descobre a localização do dispositivo, logo se estiver fora do campo de ação meio que bloqueia o sinal ainda que chegue com qualidade. Aqui em alguns pontos altos do município, chega o sinal do Espírito Santo ou Bahia e estou em Minas Gerais e falar que é bom nada.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48; tenho batido na tecla afirmando que o sinal de celular é limitado a 15 km de sua ERB mais próxima, passou disso não adianta se arriscar. Onde tiver sinal da Claro, no mapa de cobertura( de acordo com CEP) nos mostra exatamente o raio de cobertura inclusive em pontos mais altos do raio de ação. Tim e Vivo alcançava 30 km, hoje em torno de 20 km mas logo será de 15 km.
> Qualquer operadora descobre a localização do dispositivo, logo se estiver fora do campo de ação meio que bloqueia o sinal ainda que chegue com qualidade. Aqui em alguns pontos altos do município, chega o sinal do Espírito Santo ou Bahia e estou em Minas Gerais e falar que é bom nada.


Ehhh isso. A fria que os mais afoitos se metem, serve de aprendizagem para os mais precavidos. Antes eu achava que independente da distância da ERB, e com níveis de sinal aceitáveis para o funcionamento do celular, ele funcionaria perfeitamente; agora sei que a coisa não é assim, kkkkkkkk!

Eu já cometei aqui no fórum, de um local a 20km de distância em linha reta da única torre onde é transmitido sinal da Claro e Tim, que através de um LG A275 se consegue captar sinal da Tim sem auxilio de antena externa, enquanto isso, o sinal da Claro na mesma frequência de 1800Mhz não se consegue captar nem mesmo com auxilio de antena externa. Eu achava que era devido a posição do painel da Claro está posicionado em outra direção, mas fiz testes de outras direções, e obedecendo a mesma distância, e constatei que não é a posição do painel, mas sim, a potência de transmissão da Claro que é baixa em relação a da Tim.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, é isso mesmo.
Propriedades rurais de até 10 ou 15 km(terrestre), qualquer um entra no you tube e faz sua instalação. Mesmo que seja sem aterramento, material adequado entre outras. 
Acima de 15 km( via terrestre); a coisa complica por que normalmente fica refém de uma única operadora, algo que não faço de forma alguma. Vamos gastar mais que ao longo do tempo ficaremos satisfeitos( cliente e prestador de serviço); Neste ano normalmente uma das 4 operadoras em dias de chuva sai do ar, Tim e Vivo principalmente, Oi raramente sai mas seu alcance não passa de 3 km mas em zonas de sombra é superior às outras.
Infelizmente, nesta região em algumas cidades só Oi o que caracteriza isoladamente que não terá concorrência nos próximos meses pelo menos. Ainda é somente GSM e GPRS, enquanto isso a Claro e Vivo estão se preparando para 5G já fora das capitais com certeza Tim também; estas com certeza já devem estar pensando em desligar o sinal 2G.

De acordo com o manual de usuário da Motorola/Lenovo a potência de RF em 2G/GSM( 900 MHz) é de até 34 dBm( 3,4 W), enquanto nas outras faixas( 700, 850, 1800, 1900, 2100, 2500 e 2600) é de apenas 20 dBm( 100 mW) ou seja, a mesma potência presente em alguns roteadores modernos.
Por ser aparelho compatível em quase todos os países, provavelmente outras marcas seguirão o mesmo parâmetro de irradiação; seguem a uma legislação internacional e costuma ser no mínimo 10% a menos, jamais a mais.
Motorola, Asus e LG trazem como alerta que pessoas que utilizam o dispositivo por longos períodos e possuem ou usam próteses ou adornos metálicos podem sentir um certo incômodo( tipo queimadura ou choque), por conta da irradiação e uma atenção especial a quem usam marca-passo.
Raramente fico mais do que 5 minutos numa única ligação, quando passo de 10 minutos me sinto cansado ao término da ligação.
Acho que a Claro, meu filho que também migrou para esta, possui bloqueador de sinal em instituições financeiras, por que na área de caixa o sinal some, no caixa eletrônico diminui o sinal; interessante isso e nas outras operadoras isso não acontece. Com a Vivo nada muda.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, é isso mesmo.
> Propriedades rurais de até 10 ou 15 km(terrestre), qualquer um entra no you tube e faz sua instalação. Mesmo que seja sem aterramento, material adequado entre outras. 
> Acima de 15 km( via terrestre); a coisa complica por que normalmente fica refém de uma única operadora, algo que não faço de forma alguma. Vamos gastar mais que ao longo do tempo ficaremos satisfeitos( cliente e prestador de serviço); Neste ano normalmente uma das 4 operadoras em dias de chuva sai do ar, Tim e Vivo principalmente, Oi raramente sai mas seu alcance não passa de 3 km mas em zonas de sombra é superior às outras.
> Infelizmente, nesta região em algumas cidades só Oi o que caracteriza isoladamente que não terá concorrência nos próximos meses pelo menos. Ainda é somente GSM e GPRS, enquanto isso a Claro e Vivo estão se preparando para 5G já fora das capitais com certeza Tim também; estas com certeza já devem estar pensando em desligar o sinal 2G.
> 
> De acordo com o manual de usuário da Motorola/Lenovo a potência de RF em 2G/GSM( 900 MHz) é de até 34 dBm( 3,4 W), enquanto nas outras faixas( 700, 850, 1800, 1900, 2100, 2500 e 2600) é de apenas 20 dBm( 100 mW) ou seja, a mesma potência presente em alguns roteadores modernos.
> Por ser aparelho compatível em quase todos os países, provavelmente outras marcas seguirão o mesmo parâmetro de irradiação; seguem a uma legislação internacional e costuma ser no mínimo 10% a menos, jamais a mais.
> Motorola, Asus e LG trazem como alerta que pessoas que utilizam o dispositivo por longos períodos e possuem ou usam próteses ou adornos metálicos podem sentir um certo incômodo( tipo queimadura ou choque), por conta da irradiação e uma atenção especial a quem usam marca-passo.
> Raramente fico mais do que 5 minutos numa única ligação, quando passo de 10 minutos me sinto cansado ao término da ligação.
> Acho que a Claro, meu filho que também migrou para esta, possui bloqueador de sinal em instituições financeiras, por que na área de caixa o sinal some, no caixa eletrônico diminui o sinal; interessante isso e nas outras operadoras isso não acontece. Com a Vivo nada muda.


Essas interfaces de celular rural são péssimas de sinal, e essas da Intelbras são as piores do mercado, pois elas necessitam até mesmo de atualização de software. Viraram equipamentos inúteis nas casas dos moradores. Um amigo quebrou a dele com uma marreta, kkkk!. O lojista deixou de vendê-las por causa de uma enxurrada de reclamações de clientes, e passou a vender a Jfa. A Jfa é bastante simples não requer atualização de software nenhum. Na Jfa a gente digita um código e ela indica no visor do identificador de chamadas a frequência e o nível de sinal. Instalei uma com cabo RGC213 de 10 metros, na frequência de 1800Mhz e com nivel de sinal de -100dbm, só funcionou bem durante 3 meses, e depois disso a operadora baixou a potência, e pronto, não funcionou mais. Fui informado depois que, elas precisam ser instaladas numa caixa hermética a 1 metro embaixo da antena, isso em lugar de sinal muito ruim. Depois disso, o cliente desistiu de telefone rural, e assinou uma internet via rádio pra ele, aí acabou a dor de cabeça, kkkkkkkk!

----------


## JoaoBC

cara, esse negócio de de internet via rádio é outra fonte de problemas. Se eu fosse alguma autoridade, mandava um míssil teleguiado explodir um provedor lá em Domingos Martins. Meu vizinhos, cujas sedes (casas) do sítio deles ficam a 2Km e 2,5 km da minha casa e a 30 do provedor, possuem internet por rádio. Chamei os caras da empresa (EL). Depois de 2 anos brigando para eles aparecerem lá, disseram que não tinha como eu ter a internet também, pois não havia "visada" da minha casa para a torre. beleza. Eu me proponho a COMPRAR (e obviamente PAGAR) uma repetidora no meio do caminho. Nem assim quiseram. Deu vontade de mandar todo mundo tomar "naquele" lugar...

----------


## JoaoBC

Spreak e Chicão48, boa tarde!!
Minha linha TIM está habilitada o VoLTE em 700, o telefone idem. Aqui no Rio, RJ, eu uso o VoLTE, mas lá na roça NENHUM telefone se registra na rede de 700 MHz, só o modem, pois o sinal ainda assim é muito fraco. A casa fica no fundo de um vale. Já testei no Xperia XA, no LG G5 SE, no Xperia C5 Ultra, no Samsung J5 metal (2016). Todos tem Banda 28, mas baixa sensibilidade. Daí a ideia do Amplimax com VoLTE OU repetidor compatível com VoLTE.
Soube que a Claro ligou o 700 MHz por ali também, agora em agosto ou setembro. Mas só passo lá nas férias, em janeiro. Vou ver como está a coisa agora.
Minha raiva é que, além da palhaçada descrito acima, da Internet por rádio, ainda há o fato da aquário dizer que o repetidor precisa de sinal de pelo menos -90 dBM (que qualquer telefone bunda funciona nesta potência, sem repetidor) ainda há a pérola dita pela Elsys:
"Testamos o amplimax 4G com VoLTE, na tim, funcionou muito bem, só estamos esperando a liberação da tim (homologação) para uma atualização do amplimax".
Já existe até uma atualização no site, mas ainda não é esta.
Mudou de 1.0 para 1.1 a versão.
É "flórida"...

----------


## chicao48

> cara, esse negócio de de internet via rádio é outra fonte de problemas. Se eu fosse alguma autoridade, mandava um míssil teleguiado explodir um provedor lá em Domingos Martins. Meu vizinhos, cujas sedes (casas) do sítio deles ficam a 2Km e 2,5 km da minha casa e a 30 do provedor, possuem internet por rádio. Chamei os caras da empresa (EL). Depois de 2 anos brigando para eles aparecerem lá, disseram que não tinha como eu ter a internet também, pois não havia "visada" da minha casa para a torre. beleza. Eu me proponho a COMPRAR (e obviamente PAGAR) uma repetidora no meio do caminho. Nem assim quiseram. Deu vontade de mandar todo mundo tomar "naquele" lugar...


Lá na zona rural o dono do provedor montou uma repetidora de sinal via rádio em cima de um morro numa torre de 15 metros, recebendo o sinal da cidade a 15km de distância, para atender um pequeno povoado; foi a sorte daqueles moradores, pois o sinal da Vivo não chega lá, porque tem um morro muito alto dividindo o meio do trajeto, e a única opção é o sinal da Tim a 20km em linha reta, em direção sul daquela localidade, e mesmo para quem mora em cima do morro, o sinal da Tim chega muito ruim em 2G 900/1800Mhz; o sinal só chega à noite. Nesse período de chuva, a internet via rádio cai o sinal. Fui informado que os assinantes ficam sem sinal de internet durante o dia todo. Os moradores desistiram de celular rural devido a dificuldade de sinal, e optaram por internet via rádio.

----------


## chicao48

> Spreak e Chicão48, boa tarde!!
> Minha linha TIM está habilitada o VoLTE em 700, o telefone idem. Aqui no Rio, RJ, eu uso o VoLTE, mas lá na roça NENHUM telefone se registra na rede de 700 MHz, só o modem, pois o sinal ainda assim é muito fraco. A casa fica no fundo de um vale. Já testei no Xperia XA, no LG G5 SE, no Xperia C5 Ultra, no Samsung J5 metal (2016). Todos tem Banda 28, mas baixa sensibilidade. Daí a ideia do Amplimax com VoLTE OU repetidor compatível com VoLTE.
> Soube que a Claro ligou o 700 MHz por ali também, agora em agosto ou setembro. Mas só passo lá nas férias, em janeiro. Vou ver como está a coisa agora.
> Minha raiva é que, além da palhaçada descrito acima, da Internet por rádio, ainda há o fato da aquário dizer que o repetidor precisa de sinal de pelo menos -90 dBM (que qualquer telefone bunda funciona nesta potência, sem repetidor) ainda há a pérola dita pela Elsys:
> "Testamos o amplimax 4G com VoLTE, na tim, funcionou muito bem, só estamos esperando a liberação da tim (homologação) para uma atualização do amplimax".
> Já existe até uma atualização no site, mas ainda não é esta.
> Mudou de 1.0 para 1.1 a versão.
> É "flórida"...


Um sinal acima de -90dbm na entrada do repetidor, só vai enviar sinal a apenas 1 metro de distância da antena dele!

----------


## sphreak

> Um sinal acima de -90dbm na entrada do repetidor, só vai enviar sinal a apenas 1 metro de distância da antena dele!


Não necessariamente. Se você utilizar um repetidor de ganho 70dB com uma antena interna cogumelo, a cobertura pode se estender até 100m² (de 5 a 6 metros de raio). Isso com um entrada abaixo de -90dBm, entre -95dBm e -100dBm. 

Abaixo de -100dBm é inútil. Só dor de cabeça. E acima de -90dBm há de se analisar a real necessidade de repetidor. Só se for pra aumentar o uplink, que em repetidores de baixo ganho da Aquário é pífio.

Esse esquema de repetidores é uma questão de estudo de caso. Já vi pessoas instalando só porque o sinal estava entre 1 e 2 barras de sinal no celular e achou que com o equipamento iria melhorar. Acabaram projetando mal, realimentando todo o sistema e gastaram um monte de $$$ pra nada.

----------


## sphreak

> , ainda há o fato da aquário dizer que o repetidor precisa de sinal de pelo menos -90 dBM (que qualquer telefone bunda funciona nesta potência, sem repetidor) 
> .


Mas se atente a esse detalhe: Não é -90dBm no ar, com o telefone na mão! É -90dBm com utilização de antena de alto ganho. Com certeza -90dBm no ar qualquer aparelho fuleiro funciona. Mas não é essa a finalidade do repetidor, nem essa a interpretação.

Tenha em mente que as antenas internas dos celulares e smartphones tem ganho 0, enquanto uma antena externa de alto ganho tem pelo menos 20dBi.

Então pense da seguinte maneira: Uma instalação repetidor requer 1 antena externa de alto ganho 20dBi, 10mts de cabo RG213, repetidor 65dB ganho, cabo interno RG58, antena interna cogumelo 2dBi.

Se o sinal no ar for de -110dBm (limiar para detecção por smartphones, celular etc), captado por uma antena de 20dBi de ganho
Então -110dBm + 20dBi = -90dBm>>> Cabo RG213 (perda de 2dB em 10mts) = -92dBm

Então -92dBm é o sinal que irá chegar ao repetidor, dentro da margem técnica requerida pelo fabricante, mas lá fora no pé da antena um smartphone comum é capaz de não captar nada!

Amplifique esse sinal em 65dB no repetidor>>> -92dBm + 65dB= -27dBm>>> Cabo interno RG58 (perda de 5dB)>> -32dBm + 2dBi de ganho da antena cogumelo = -30dBm <<< Esse é o sinal jogado no ar pelo repetidor!

Vou dispensar a fórmula matemática longa e vou simplesmente dizer que a perda no ar de 700Mhz a 2 metros da antena é da ordem de 55dB, então: -30dBm (sinal EIRP do repetidor) - 55dB (perda do sinal no ar) = -85dBm

Então -85dBm é o sinal teórico que seu celular irá captar a 2mts do repetidor, tendo em mente que: O sinal no ar lá fora no pé da antena é de -110dBm (limítrofe para celulares), mas devido aos componentes de recepção, antenas e cabos, chegou ao repetidor com -92dBm e foi amplificado pelo sistema chegando ao seu telefone com -85dBm.

Esse é um dos motivos que eu mencionei no post anterior, que muitas pessoas instalam repetidores sem necessidade. Imagine se o sinal no ar lá na antena é de -90dBm como você imaginou que seria. Ele iria chegar ao repetidor com -72dBm e sairia do outro lado a 2mts com cerca de -65dBm (sinal excessivo). Se considerarmos a perda no ar em 10 metros (separação entre antena externa e o repetidor), o sinal do próprio repetidor chegará a antena externa com cerca de -99dBm, realimentando o sistema.

Mas a conta da necessidade dos -90dBm na entrada do equipamento não está errada. É meramente uma questão técnica que nem os caras da Aquário sabem explicar aos clientes.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, bom dia...
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk aconteceu 5 casos comigo, e a primeira há uns 3 anos atrás e naõ penso duas vezes em informar ao cliente. Celular tem hora que passamos uma raiva daquelas mesmo aqui na cidade e com 5 operadoras imagina onde só pega um ou dois.
Tim e Vivo baixaram a potência em meados de carnaval deste ano, agora no mês passado baixaram mais ainda, sobretudo em gsm, que tem praticamente o mesmo alcance em 3G e 4G da Tim o alcance é talvez menor do que a Claro e possui uma zona de silencio muito grande dentro do raio de cobertura( 1800 MHz).

O que todos precisam entender é que o serviço de celular é telefonia móvel e pessoal. Pessoas se deslocam, de suas casas, trabalhos, lazer etc e comunicam e conforme a intensidade de sinal troca de antena ou torre sem a necessidade de perder a comunicação.
Existe planos de celular específicos para isso e normalmente na modalidade pós-paga a partir de R$ 30,00. Não entendo por que a baixa adesão, sendo que o pessoal prefere pagar o dobro, triplo mesmo sem usar a internet. Deve ter planos com internet.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, bom dia...
> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk aconteceu 5 casos comigo, e a primeira há uns 3 anos atrás e naõ penso duas vezes em informar ao cliente. Celular tem hora que passamos uma raiva daquelas mesmo aqui na cidade e com 5 operadoras imagina onde só pega um ou dois.
> Tim e Vivo baixaram a potência em meados de carnaval deste ano, agora no mês passado baixaram mais ainda, sobretudo em gsm, que tem praticamente o mesmo alcance em 3G e 4G da Tim o alcance é talvez menor do que a Claro e possui uma zona de silencio muito grande dentro do raio de cobertura( 1800 MHz).
> 
> O que todos precisam entender é que o serviço de celular é telefonia móvel e pessoal. Pessoas se deslocam, de suas casas, trabalhos, lazer etc e comunicam e conforme a intensidade de sinal troca de antena ou torre sem a necessidade de perder a comunicação.
> Existe planos de celular específicos para isso e normalmente na modalidade pós-paga a partir de R$ 30,00. Não entendo por que a baixa adesão, sendo que o pessoal prefere pagar o dobro, triplo mesmo sem usar a internet. Deve ter planos com internet.


É isso mesmo. Mexer com instalação de celular rural em longa distância é só dor de cabeça, pois não temos poder soberano sobre as ondas eletromagnéticas de rádio, além apenas de desligar ou ligar um transmissor, kkkkkkkk! 
Uma vez coincidentemente acompanhei de perto uma situação inusitada de um instalador às 17:00h fazendo inspeção na antena de um cliente, na frequência de 1800Mhz, pois o cliente chamou ele para solucionar o problema de falta sinal no seu celular rural, e ele mexeu daqui, mexeu de lá, pá daqui e pá de lá, e nada de sinal. Quando começou a escurecer o milagre aconteceu; lá o bendito do sinal voltou. Moral da história: o sinal voltou, não por causa dos conhecimentos técnicos dele, mais sim, porque entrou a noite. Isso já é bastante manjado, essa de celular rural funcionar só durante a noite. E o instalador estava bastante chateado com esse tipo de situação, pois ele fazia essas manutenções de graça para os clientes dele, da qual ele tinha feito a instalação dos aparelhos; já estava até pensando em cobrar por essas visitas técnicas, kkkkkkkkkk!

----------


## JoaoBC

> Mas se atente a esse detalhe: Não é -90dBm no ar, com o telefone na mão! É -90dBm com utilização de antena de alto ganho. Com certeza -90dBm no ar qualquer aparelho fuleiro funciona. Mas não é essa a finalidade do repetidor, nem essa a interpretação.
> ....
> Mas a conta da necessidade dos -90dBm na entrada do equipamento não está errada. É meramente uma questão técnica que nem os caras da Aquário sabem explicar aos clientes.


A merda é isso...
Não haver como medir o sinal ali. Saber se uma antena daria o ganho suficiente sem saber qual o ganho necessário e qual é o sinal ali para calcular se há ou não a antena certa e se é viável...

Bom, alguém já conseguiu usar VoLTE tendo repetidor ?

----------


## sphreak

> A merda é isso...
> Não haver como medir o sinal ali. Saber se uma antena daria o ganho suficiente sem saber qual o ganho necessário e qual é o sinal ali para calcular se há ou não a antena certa e se é viável...
> 
> Bom, alguém já conseguiu usar VoLTE tendo repetidor ?


Com relação o VoLTE, se ele estiver disponível na frequência, qualquer repetidor daquela frequência vai funcionar. Isso porque o repetidor trabalha amplificando a banda e não a tecnologia.
Se você testar com um smartphone, em um local próximo que tenha um minimo de sinal e ele funcionar o VoLTE (a tecnologia está disponível na frequência) o repetidor vai repetir/amplificar tudo! Sem distinção do que está sendo transmitido na banda.

----------


## JoaoBC

Spreak, obrigado pela resposta, fiquei bem mais animado.
Umas coisas que reparei:
1) Os modens pendrive (ex: Huawei E8372, E3276) possuem DUAS entradas de antena externa.
2) As antenas "espinha de peixe", yagi, como por exemplo a da aquario, possui uma conexão 
http://www.aquario.com.br/produto/cf-714/
3) As antenas quadradinhas importadas, possuem também dois fios.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Unlo...31febb4e0c7-20
4) As toupeiras do SAC da Huawei não sabem nem soletrar o nome da empresa, quando mais falar se estas antenas yagi servem para o modem, se preciso de duas, se basta uma porém preciso de um cabo Y para ligar nos dois pontos, se basta ligar em um ponto só (e qual seria), etc.

----------


## sphreak

> Spreak, obrigado pela resposta, fiquei bem mais animado.
> Umas coisas que reparei:
> 1) Os modens pendrive (ex: Huawei E8372, E3276) possuem DUAS entradas de antena externa.
> 2) As antenas "espinha de peixe", yagi, como por exemplo a da aquario, possui uma conexão 
> http://www.aquario.com.br/produto/cf-714/
> 3) As antenas quadradinhas importadas, possuem também dois fios.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Unlo...31febb4e0c7-20
> 4) As toupeiras do SAC da Huawei não sabem nem soletrar o nome da empresa, quando mais falar se estas antenas yagi servem para o modem, se preciso de duas, se basta uma porém preciso de um cabo Y para ligar nos dois pontos, se basta ligar em um ponto só (e qual seria), etc.


Essa antena externa da Aquário possui um conector tipo N fêmea, então você precisará de um cabo com conector N macho para ligar ela. 
Se for comprar essa antena de 700Mhz, não compre essa pequena de 14dBi. Vá direto para o modelo CF 720 de 20 dBi.

O conector do modem é do tipo CRC-9, então para você ligar o cabo da antena externa ao modem você irá precisar de um adaptador.

O itens para você ligar seu modem ao sinal externo seria:

1 antena externa modelo CF 720
1 cabo RG58 ou 1 cabo RGC213
1 adaptador CF-400 ou CF-400

----------


## JoaoBC

Spreak, obrigado pela resposta, fiquei (ainda) bem mais animado.
O cabo para adaptar conector N de antena externa para CRC-9 eu já tenho. Menos um problema, graças a Deus...

----------


## sergios

Usando o aplicativo OpenSignal, ele mostra que em determinada localidade existe uma ERB.
Não tenho certeza se de fato existe essa ERB, ou se foi alguém que acessou usando uma antena externa. Pois é uma localidade bem distante da cidade mais próxima.
Ele mostra as informações CELL ID 17032 e LAC 1491.
Verificando no site da Teleco, essas informações (abaixo) são para localizar uma ERB.

Pergunto: Tem onde verificar a localização de uma ERB, com base no CELL ID e LAC?






> Cell Identification (CI)
> Toda célula GSM possui um código identificador que a torna única em todo o mundo. Ele é chamado de Cell Identification (CI) (ERICSSON, 2000), (NOKIA, 2007). Fazendo uma analogia com uma rede de computadores, este pode ser comparado ao IP que cada elemento possui para ser encontrado na rede, como por exemplo, 128.10.26.32 (Tanenbaum, 2007). Da mesma forma, cada célula é reconhecida numa rede de telefonia celular através dessa identificação, onde é realizada troca de sinalização entre a central para operações como handover, Por exemplo. Assim como no IPv4, onde o endereço é separado em quatro grupos o CI obedece ao mesmo critério. A seguir é mostrada a sua composição na prática..
> 
> O CI é parte integrante do CGI (Cell Global Identity) = LAI (Location Area Identity) + CI.
> 
> Mas o LAI é composto pelo:
> MCC (Mobile Country Code): Código do país;
> MNC (Mobile Network Code): Código da rede na operadora e
> LAC (Location Area Code): Código local da operadora
> ...

----------


## chicao48

https://www.tudocelular.com/mercado/...aixa-5ghz.html

----------


## sergios

Será que funciona conforme o vídeo?

----------


## sphreak

> Será que funciona conforme o vídeo?


Funciona. É o mesmo princípio das antenas de repetidor da Aquário. Só que o ganho não passa de 12dBi.



Uma antena interna de repetidor Aquário.

Mesmo princípio de painéis setoriais, só que com diretores extras para aumentar a direcionalidade e estreitar o feixe.

----------


## sergios

Achei impressionante os resultados obtidos!

----------


## JoaoBC

Meu celular rural, procr-4000 parou de aceitar chip da vivo. A vivo usa no 2G a banda 8. Estranho...

----------


## sphreak

> Meu celular rural, procr-4000 parou de aceitar chip da vivo. A vivo usa no 2G a banda 8. Estranho...


Tentou levar ele pra outro local? 
Consultou o Imei dele pra ver se não há bloqueio?

----------


## chicao48

> Meu celular rural, procr-4000 parou de aceitar chip da vivo. A vivo usa no 2G a banda 8. Estranho...


Pode ser chip danificado, sujeira no chip ou a operadora desligou a 2G!

----------


## sergios

> ... ou a operadora desligou a 2G!


Acho muito difícil ser esse o motivo. Pois ainda não existe homologação para o desligamento do 2G.
Até seria interessante, desta forma haveria mais frequência disponível, assim como foi alocada o 700Mhz da TV Analógica para o 4G em celulares.

----------


## sphreak

> Acho muito difícil ser esse o motivo. Pois ainda não existe homologação para o desligamento do 2G.
> Até seria interessante, desta forma haveria mais frequência disponível, assim como foi alocada o 700Mhz da TV Analógica para o 4G em celulares.


Operar ou não o 2G em derminada ERB é faculdade da operadora. 
O 2G é operado no Brasil 850Mhz, 900Mhz e 1800Mhz.

850Mhz já foi praticamente todo migrado do 2G (GSM) para o 3G (WCDMA), a faixa de 1800Mhz está sendo migrada do 2G (GSM) para o 4G (LTE), sobrando somente a faixa de 900Mhz que por enquanto está exclusiva ao 2G (GSM).

Então suponha que em determinada ERB a operação esteja sendo feita assim: 1800Mhz em 2G (GSM) e 2100Mhz em 3G (UMTS/CDMA) e a operadora decide implantar o 4G na ERB. O custo mais barato é simplesmente trocar os cartões de 1800Mhz 2G(GSM) por cartões novos 1800Mhz 4G(LTE), ao invés de investir em um conjunto rádio painéis completos em 1800Mhz (o que seria uma insanidade técnica) ou em 2600Mhz (que sofre interferência da banda alta do Wifi, principalmente de provedores ixpertinhos e tem baixa penetrabilidade). Deixando, neste caso, de existir o 2G nessa ERB.

Não só provável, como plausível e frequente!

----------


## sergios

Então, considere somente o meu segundo parágrafo.  :Smile:

----------


## chicao48

Em cidades com média de 150 mil habitantes, onde se faz necessária várias torres em locais diferentes, nem sempre todas elas estão transmitindo em 4G, e nem sempre todas estão transmitindo em 2G.
Em algumas pequenas cidades do interior de Pernambuco, onde só tem uma torre, a Vivo só transmite apenas em 3G 2100Mhz, e a Claro está desligando a 2G 850Mhz e transmitindo apenas em 3G 850Mhz, sendo obrigado apenas trocar aparelho rural 2G por um 3G, isso segundo um relato de um instalador de lá.

----------


## sphreak

> Em cidades com média de 150 mil habitantes, onde se faz necessária várias torres em locais diferentes, nem sempre todas elas estão transmitindo em 4G, e nem sempre todas estão transmitindo em 2G.
> Em algumas pequenas cidades do interior de Pernambuco, onde só tem uma torre, a Vivo só transmite apenas em 3G 2100Mhz, e a Claro está desligando a 2G 850Mhz e transmitindo apenas em 3G 850Mhz, sendo obrigado apenas trocar aparelho rural 2G por um 3G, isso segundo um relato de um instalador de lá.


Exato. Muitos locais e usuários remotos/rurais que tinham equipamentos somente 2G (Telefone de mesa CA40, interface ITC4000, interface Pináculo, etc) simplesmente pararam sem aviso prévio.

----------


## sergios

> ... pararam sem aviso prévio.


Esse que é o problema.

----------


## JoaoBC

Testei com outro simchip vivo. Também não funcionou. Botei o chip no smartphone, funcionou.
Banda 8. Tentei hoje (3/jan/2019) falar com a prolink, mas não consegui. Há algo de podre no reino da Dinamarca...

----------


## sphreak

> Testei com outro simchip vivo. Também não funcionou. Botei o chip no smartphone, funcionou.
> Banda 8. Tentei hoje (3/jan/2019) falar com a prolink, mas não consegui. Há algo de podre no reino da Dinamarca...


Teste 3 possibilidades:
1- Bloqueio do imei: Pegue o Imei do equipamento e consulte a situação em http://www.anatel.gov.br/celularlega...e-sua-situacao

2- Configurações do equipamento: Efetue um reset de fábrica nele

3- Leve o equipamento a outra ERB e teste em outras operadoras 

Se nada disso funcionar, verifique a antena dele se está Ok. Muitas vezes o conector TNC alarga e perde conectividade por manuseio excessivo na rosca da antena, neste caso sendo necessário a substituição do mesmo.

----------


## chicao48

> Testei com outro simchip vivo. Também não funcionou. Botei o chip no smartphone, funcionou.
> Banda 8. Tentei hoje (3/jan/2019) falar com a prolink, mas não consegui. Há algo de podre no reino da Dinamarca...


Se isso estiver acontecendo com chips de outras operadoras também, pode ser problema no slot do aparelho, onde coloca o chip ou problema na placa. Eu tinha um LG A275 lanterninha, ele começou a não ler mais um dos chips, hora lia e hora não. Levei na assistência e foi trocado o slot, e continuo a mesma coisa, e depois o técnico constatou que era problema na placa. Depois começou a dar problema no outro chip também, ficava somente emergência, e quando eu passava álcool no slot, voltava a funcionar, mas por pouco tempo. Comprei outro LG lanterninha no mercado livre!

----------


## avatar52

Pessoal, estou numa cidadezinha no interior da Bahia e aqui a Tim conecta através da rede da Vivo. Vejam a imagem anexada.

Porém, a mesma não efetua ligações. O que poderá ser?

Obrigado desde já.

----------


## sergios

> Porém, a mesma não efetua ligações. O que poderá ser?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.


Observe que no seu SIM2, o R está em vermelho. Isso quer dizer que o mesmo (TIM) está em Roaming. 
Você tem que verificar se seu plano lhe dá acesso pra efetuar ligações em Roaming.

Sei que algumas operadoras estão compartilhando as ERB em cidades de baixa população. Talvez seja o seu caso.

----------


## chicao48

> Pessoal, estou numa cidadezinha no interior da Bahia e aqui a Tim conecta através da rede da Vivo. Vejam a imagem anexada.
> 
> Porém, a mesma não efetua ligações. O que poderá ser?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.


Tem que habilitar o aparelho para ROAMING.

Se não tiver crédito não liga e nem recebe ou pode ser também problema na Vivo. Esse serviço é sempre falho, funciona hora sim e hora não. Só funciona mesmo o próprio sinal da Vivo. Já estive também numa cidade assim, que a Vivo transmite o sinal da Claro, TIM e OI, e passava vários dias sem completar ligação. E a tarifa é caríssima, e eu usava o celular apenas para receber ligação da Tim, através do sinal da Vivo.

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal, estou numa cidadezinha no interior da Bahia e aqui a Tim conecta através da rede da Vivo. Vejam a imagem anexada.
> 
> Porém, a mesma não efetua ligações. O que poderá ser?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.


Seu smartphone é Samsung?

----------


## avatar52

Como pode ver, está ativo o Roaming. E sim, é um Samsung.

Irei na cidade amanhã e irei realizar mais procedimentos que precisar. Estou numa vila agora e sinal de telefone aqui é 0%.

Obrigado.

----------


## avatar52

> Observe que no seu SIM2, o R está em vermelho. Isso quer dizer que o mesmo (TIM) está em Roaming. 
> Você tem que verificar se seu plano lhe dá acesso pra efetuar ligações em Roaming.
> 
> Sei que algumas operadoras estão compartilhando as ERB em cidades de baixa população. Talvez seja o seu caso.


Bom saber disso, créditos tem sim, mas não sei se o plano permite. Irei verificar junto a operadora. Obrigado.

----------


## chicao48

> Bom saber disso, créditos tem sim, mas não sei se o plano permite. Irei verificar junto a operadora. Obrigado.


Das vezes que utilizei esse tipo de serviço, os meus dois chips Claro e Tim pre, apenas possuíam crédito e faziam ligação normal pela rede da Vivo, apenas não sei porque por várias vezes não conseguia completar a ligação. Tarifa muito cara, 1 minuto de ligação saia por r$2,50, kkkkkkkk. Agora, quando a pessoa me ligava, a tarifa que essa pessoa pagava era tarifa normal.

----------


## sphreak

> Como pode ver, está ativo o Roaming. E sim, é um Samsung.
> 
> Irei na cidade amanhã e irei realizar mais procedimentos que precisar. Estou numa vila agora e sinal de telefone aqui é 0%.
> 
> Obrigado.


Celular Samsung capta e apresenta o sinal de qualquer operadora presente quando o sim chip não está autenticado na operadora do chip. Mostra sinal e não faz nada pois não está autenticado.

----------


## junin663

Algum amigo poderia recomendar um modem usb ou interface 4g ou até mesmo 3g ?

----------


## sergios

Veja esse vídeo aqui. A pessoa mostra os equipamentos que já usou.
Observe que ele mostra o Link 3G (entre outros), o qual já tem uma nova versão conhecido como Amplimax, que é bem melhor.

----------


## JoaoBC

Há um detalhe aí. Onde eu preciso usar só há o sinal da Tim, na banda 28
(=> 700MHz) que nenhum dos equipamentos acima trabalha.

----------


## sergios

> Há um detalhe aí. Onde eu preciso usar só há o sinal da Tim, na banda 28
> (=> 700MHz) que nenhum dos equipamentos acima trabalha.


O Amplimax trabalha com 700Mhz.
Alguns modem, desses da Vivo, Claro. Os modelos novos já tem suporte pra essa frequência. Tem que verificar nas configurações do modem. Não sei te dizer o modelo.

----------


## sphreak

> Há um detalhe aí. Onde eu preciso usar só há o sinal da Tim, na banda 28
> (=> 700MHz) que nenhum dos equipamentos acima trabalha.

----------


## JoaoBC

Meu modem aceita o 700. É um e8372h-510
Mas o sinal fica muito fraco.
Só com o amplimax mesmo...

----------


## sphreak

> Meu modem aceita o 700. É um e8372h-510
> Mas o sinal fica muito fraco.
> Só com o amplimax mesmo...


Coloca uma antena externa nele uai!

----------


## sergios

Finalmente hoje chegou meu Amplimax. Logo adianto que não fiquei tão feliz quanto queria.
Vou relatar os teste que fiz com o mesmo e os resultados. Espero com isso, que vocês possam me ajudar com informações e esclarecer minhas dúvidas.

O teste foi feito aqui em minha cidade (Belém), onde tenho um excelente sinal 4G de todas as operadoras. Utilizando somente o chip da Claro, é o único chip que tenho no momento.
Com as configurações de fábrica, fiz a busca cega (botão Instala Fácil) e todas as operadoras deram um nível em torno de 99% e 97%. Lembrando que o Amplimax exibe o nível de sinal em percentual e não em dBm. 
Fiz os teste de Download e Upload, tudo ocorrendo normalmente.
Comecei a perceber alguns problemas, quando tentei efetuar ligação com um telefone comum ligado ao Amplimax. A frequência que estava em 2600 MHz(4G), passava para 850MHz ou 2100 MHZ, e demorava bastante pra voltar para 2600 MHz. Essa demora é em torno de 5 minutos após terminada a ligação.
Na minha opinião, é um tempo muito longo para uma comutação muito comum e feita inúmeras vezes ao dia em um celular qualquer.
Outro teste que fiz, foi em relação a Banda 28. Configurei o Amplimax para trabalhar somente na frequência de 700 MHz. 
Nessa configuração, o Amplimax obteve uma taxa de Dow/Up muito abaixo do esperado e ligação de voz não funciona habilitando somente essa frequência.
De fato não entendi. Pois até aonde sei, usando a banda 28, voz e dados trafegam na mesma frequência, no caso, 700 Mhz.
Outro fato interessante, não aparece a frequência 700 Mhz no visor do Amplimax e nem nas configurações. A frequência mostrada é 0 no visor e 0.0 Mhz no setup.



Fiz outros teste para trabalhar somente com duas frequências ao mesmo tempo:
700 MHz e 2100 MHz.700 MHz e 850 MHz.2600 MHz e 2100 MHz.2600 MHz e 850 MHz.E finalmente, com a configuração padrão de fábrica, utilizando todas as frequências.
Em todos os testes, sempre há a demora da comutação de 5 minutos após a ligação de voz.

Outro fato interessante, é que em 2600 MHz, o nível de sinal era menor do que em 700MHz. Porém a taxa de Down/Up era muito melhor em 2600 Mhz.
Ou seja, nem sempre o melhor sinal encontrado, é o melhor para Dados.


E como último detalhe, toda vez que ligo o Amplimax, aparece o código abaixo, o qual não sei do que se trata, pois não existe no manual.


Fico no aguardo de vossas análises.

----------


## sphreak

> Finalmente hoje chegou meu Amplimax. Logo adianto que não fiquei tão feliz quanto queria.
> Vou relatar os teste que fiz com o mesmo e os resultados. Espero com isso, que vocês possam me ajudar com informações e esclarecer minhas dúvidas.
> 
> O teste foi feito aqui em minha cidade (Belém), onde tenho um excelente sinal 4G de todas as operadoras. Utilizando somente o chip da Claro, é o único chip que tenho no momento.
> Com as configurações de fábrica, fiz a busca cega (botão Instala Fácil) e todas as operadoras deram um nível em torno de 99% e 97%. Lembrando que o Amplimax exibe o nível de sinal em percentual e não em dBm. 
> Fiz os teste de Download e Upload, tudo ocorrendo normalmente.
> Comecei a perceber alguns problemas, quando tentei efetuar ligação com um telefone comum ligado ao Amplimax. A frequência que estava em 2600 MHz(4G), passava para 850MHz ou 2100 MHZ, e demorava bastante pra voltar para 2600 MHz. Essa demora é em torno de 5 minutos após terminada a ligação.
> Na minha opinião, é um tempo muito longo para uma comutação muito comum e feita inúmeras vezes ao dia em um celular qualquer.
> Outro teste que fiz, foi em relação a Banda 28. Configurei o Amplimax para trabalhar somente na frequência de 700 MHz. 
> ...


Não é um código. É a voltagem que chega ao equipamento. Como ele é projetado para funcionar com cabo Lan longo, a voltagem deve ser de no mínimo 9Volts. 24v é a voltagem atual.

Quanto a navegação, tem 2 detalhes: Em 2600Mhz o apontamento tem de ser direcional para a ERB e em 700Mhz o apontamento deve ser na direção de melhor sinal.
Segundo é que o equipamento (case + chapa posterior) é projetado pra ser uma antena direcional. Então mesmo em bancada, teste com a chapa inserida e com o equipamento na vertical, sempre procurando (ainda que de modo precário) algum apontamento direcional. O correto mesmo seria levar o equipamento para área externa.

Quanto a comutação da banda de voz para banda LTE e de volta, aguarde alguns minutos após ligar o equipamento, para que o visor fixe a informação -ON-

O fato de não funcionar ligações quando fixado somente em 700Mhz é porque ele não opera VoLTE. Necessitando portanto comutar para a banda 3G presente (850mhz ou 2100mhz)

Teste nessas condições.

----------


## JoaoBC

> Coloca uma antena externa nele uai!


Pensei nisso. Procurei as antenas aqui no ES, não achei.
Vou comprar aquelas anteninhas q encaixam direto no modem, ano q vem, quando estiver na área rural.

----------


## sphreak

> Pensei nisso. Procurei as antenas aqui no ES, não achei.
> Vou comprar aquelas anteninhas q encaixam direto no modem, ano q vem, quando estiver na área rural.


Coloca um adaptador, um cabo RG58 e uma antena de 17dBi

Fica show

----------


## JoaoBC

Não há por aqui Antena de 700 MHz, adaptador. Nesta quinta-feira, 24/jan volto para o Rio.(infelizmente). A antena que você diz é a tipo espinha de peixe ou a quadradinha de dois cabos ?

A Claro "ligou" o 4G em uma antena à 6 km em linha reta. Mas não encontrei o 4G dela, só o da Tim. Como ela (claro) está mais próxima, esperava chegar aqui e achar o 4G. Decepção...

----------


## chicao48

Não consigo entender porque essa implantação da frequência de 700Mhz só está em expansão na região sul e sudeste!

----------


## sphreak

> Não há por aqui Antena de 700 MHz, adaptador. Nesta quinta-feira, 24/jan volto para o Rio.(infelizmente). A antena que você diz é a tipo espinha de peixe ou a quadradinha de dois cabos ?
> 
> A Claro "ligou" o 4G em uma antena à 6 km em linha reta. Mas não encontrei o 4G dela, só o da Tim. Como ela (claro) está mais próxima, esperava chegar aqui e achar o 4G. Decepção...


Esses 3 intens: Antena externa Aquário 700Mhz 20dBi, adaptador para modens Huawei, Cabo de descida RG58

https://loja.aquario.com.br/antena-c...hz-20-dbi.html

https://loja.aquario.com.br/kit-adap...60-cf-400.html

https://loja.aquario.com.br/cabo-cel...0m-cf-210.html

----------


## sphreak

> Não consigo entender porque essa implantação da frequência de 700Mhz só está em expansão na região sul e sudeste!


Porque as operadoras só podem começar a utilizar a faixa 12 meses após o desligamento da TV analógica. 

As seguintes áreas regionais, áreas de DDD comum ou áreas metropolitanas serão liberadas em 01/01/2020:

Aracaju, Bauru, Belém,Blumenau, Boa Vista, Campina Grande, Campo Grande, Caruaru, Cuiabá, Dourados, Feira de Santana, Foz do Iguaçu, Governador Valadares, Imperatriz, Interior de SP, Interior do RJ, Jaraguá do Sul, João Pessoa, Joinville, Juiz de Fora, Macapá, Maceió, Manaus, Marabá, Medianeira, Mossoró, Natal,Parnaíba, Petrolina, Porto Velho, Presidente Prudente, Rio Branco, Rondonópolis, Santa Maria, São José do Rio Preto, São Luís, Sul do RS, Teresina, Uberaba, Uberlândia, Vitória da Conquista,

Se você estiver em uma dessas cidades, ou áreas pertencentes a essas cidades, somente em 2020 o 4G em 700Mhz.

O restante das áreas estarão liberados para implantação já em 31/01/2019.

----------


## chicao48

> Porque as operadoras só podem começar a utilizar a faixa 12 meses após o desligamento da TV analógica. 
> 
> As seguintes áreas regionais, áreas de DDD comum ou áreas metropolitanas serão liberadas em 01/01/2020:
> 
> Aracaju, Bauru, Belém,Blumenau, Boa Vista, Campina Grande, Campo Grande, Caruaru, Cuiabá, Dourados, Feira de Santana, Foz do Iguaçu, Governador Valadares, Imperatriz, Interior de SP, Interior do RJ, Jaraguá do Sul, João Pessoa, Joinville, Juiz de Fora, Macapá, Maceió, Manaus, Marabá, Medianeira, Mossoró, Natal,Parnaíba, Petrolina, Porto Velho, Presidente Prudente, Rio Branco, Rondonópolis, Santa Maria, São José do Rio Preto, São Luís, Sul do RS, Teresina, Uberaba, Uberlândia, Vitória da Conquista,
> 
> Se você estiver em uma dessas cidades, ou áreas pertencentes a essas cidades, somente em 2020 o 4G em 700Mhz.
> 
> O restante das áreas estarão liberados para implantação já em 31/01/2019.


Ahhhhh taaaaaaaaaaa, é isso mesmo, só quando acontecer os desligamento da tv analógica, kkkkk!

----------


## sergios

> Quanto a comutação da banda de voz para banda LTE e de volta, aguarde alguns minutos após ligar o equipamento, para que o visor fixe a informação -ON-
> Teste nessas condições.


Não consegui fazer aparecer essa mensagem aqui (ON). 
Esperei quase dez minutos, sem manusear o equipamento. O manual diz que é quando está em modo Descanso.


A única relação que encontrei com a demora da comutação, foi a opção Tempo de espera. Porém, não habilita a alteração do tempo, nem em modo Contínuo e nem em Manual.

----------


## sphreak

> Não consegui fazer aparecer essa mensagem aqui (ON). 
> Esperei quase dez minutos, sem manusear o equipamento. O manual diz que é quando está em modo Descanso.
> 
> 
> A única relação que encontrei com a demora da comutação, foi a opção Tempo de espera. Porém, não habilita a alteração do tempo, nem em modo Contínuo e nem em Manual.


A informação -ON- demora realmente a aparecer no visor.

Quanto a não habilitar a opção de alterar o tempo, é porque o equipamento está conectado/em atividade. Ele deve estar ligado, mas desconectado/fora de operação para abrir as opções. Para tanto você deve desconectar manualmente da rede, efetuar e salvar as alterações e reiniciar o equipamento.

----------


## avatar52

> Porque as operadoras só podem começar a utilizar a faixa 12 meses após o desligamento da TV analógica. 
> 
> As seguintes áreas regionais, áreas de DDD comum ou áreas metropolitanas serão liberadas em 01/01/2020:
> 
> Aracaju, Bauru, Belém,Blumenau, Boa Vista, Campina Grande, Campo Grande, Caruaru, Cuiabá, Dourados, Feira de Santana, Foz do Iguaçu, Governador Valadares, Imperatriz, Interior de SP, Interior do RJ, Jaraguá do Sul, João Pessoa, Joinville, Juiz de Fora, Macapá, Maceió, Manaus, Marabá, Medianeira, Mossoró, Natal,Parnaíba, Petrolina, Porto Velho, Presidente Prudente, Rio Branco, Rondonópolis, Santa Maria, São José do Rio Preto, São Luís, Sul do RS, Teresina, Uberaba, Uberlândia, Vitória da Conquista,
> 
> Se você estiver em uma dessas cidades, ou áreas pertencentes a essas cidades, somente em 2020 o 4G em 700Mhz.
> 
> O restante das áreas estarão liberados para implantação já em 31/01/2019.


Vixi, tem muito tempo pra chegar o 4G em 700MHz aqui...

----------


## sergios

Não sei se sou o único a ter alguns problemas com o Amplimax. 
Depois de algumas tentativas de melhorias na configuração, percebi que elas não surtiram efeitos.

O Amplimax veio com o Firmware na versão 1.0. Atualizei para a versão 1.1, que tem as seguintes correções:

_ATUALIZAÇÃO AMPLIMAX-1.1

1-) Melhoria da conexão à internet
2-) Código de reset de fábrica do produto pelo teclado do telefone alterado para #1111#
3-) Inclusão da largura de banda do LTE
4-) Corrigida exibição da banda de 700 MHz no display
5-) Melhorias gerais do funcionamento do telefone_

Os itens 1 e 5 são muito vagos e não percebi tais mudanças. 
Apesar de não constar como correção de bug ou inclusão de melhoria. Nessa versão já possui a configuração para VoLTE.

Quanto a comutação de retorno para 4G, após o término da ligação, continua a mesma coisa. Algumas vezes ele volta para 4G imediatamente, outras vezes, demora mais de 10 minutos, e em alguns momentos não volta para 4G.

O que também acontece algumas vezes durante a ligação, o Amplimax derruba a conexão.


O campo Tempo de Espera, no menu Configurações de Conexão, é imutável. O campo vem configurado com o valor 5 minutos e não há como alterar, independente das demais configurações (Manual ou Contínuo).

Quanto ao código ON, que segundo o manual indica Descanso. Ele aparece 20 minutos após ter ligado o equipamento, independente se o mesmo está em atividade ou não. E após aparecer ON, a mensagem no display não muda, mesmo fazendo alterações via Setup.
A mensagem irá alterar somente se você tocar em algum botão físico do equipamento, ou reinicializá-lo. Porém, isso não quer dizer que o mesmo está sem atividade.

Resumindo. O meu problema é essa comutação de retorno para 4G.

----------


## sphreak

> Não sei se sou o único a ter alguns problemas com o Amplimax. 
> Depois de algumas tentativas de melhorias na configuração, percebi que elas não surtiram efeitos.
> 
> O Amplimax veio com o Firmware na versão 1.0. Atualizei para a versão 1.1, que tem as seguintes correções:
> 
> _ATUALIZAÇÃO AMPLIMAX-1.1
> 
> 1-) Melhoria da conexão à internet
> 2-) Código de reset de fábrica do produto pelo teclado do telefone alterado para #1111#
> ...


Vamos lá: Quanto a informação ON é isso mesmo. Não é para ela mudar mais após se fixar no visor. Eu mencionei de aguardar, pois após o ON se fixar o Amplimax não comuta mais as redes.

Quanto a queda de conexão é a ligação que cai ou os dados? Se for os dados é normal! Todo modem com função telefonica (inclusive os smartphones) derrubam a rede de dados durante uma ligação. Observe seu smartphone: Se ele estiver em 4G e receber uma ligação em uma rede não VoLTE, ele vai rebaixar para 3G. E se a rede já for 3G e estiver aparecendo H+, este vai sumir e comutar para 3G. É padrão!

Quanto a impossibilidade de mudar os 5 minutos, você tem que desconectar manualmente ele da rede. Não basta simplesmente mudar a config de automático para manual, do contrário essa opção não irá estar disponível.

Quanto a demora para voltar para 4G, muitas vezes pode ser a operadora. Você nunca se deparou com seu telefone em 3G mesmo sabendo que no local existe 4G disponível? E você colocando em modo avião, comutando a rede ou reiniciando o telefone ele volta pra 4G? Então... É a operadora que te derruba. Principalmente se ela for a TIM e mais ainda se o sinal de retorno pra ERB for fraco ou sem direcionalidade.

----------


## sergios

> Quanto a queda de conexão é a ligação que cai ou os dados? Se for os dados é normal! Todo modem com função telefonica (inclusive os smartphones) derrubam a rede de dados durante uma ligação. Observe seu smartphone: Se ele estiver em 4G e receber uma ligação em uma rede não VoLTE, ele vai rebaixar para 3G. E se a rede já for 3G e estiver aparecendo H+, este vai sumir e comutar para 3G. É padrão!


Nem toda vez a conexão cai. Isso acontece mesmo que ele já esteja em 4G.




> Quanto a impossibilidade de mudar os 5 minutos, você tem que desconectar manualmente ele da rede. Não basta simplesmente mudar a config de automático para manual, do contrário essa opção não irá estar disponível.


Você poderia descrever em detalhes isso? Pois já desconectei manualmente, e até mesmo retirei o chip. Mas o campo não habilita para alteração.




> Quanto a demora para voltar para 4G, muitas vezes pode ser a operadora. Você nunca se deparou com seu telefone em 3G mesmo sabendo que no local existe 4G disponível? E você colocando em modo avião, comutando a rede ou reiniciando o telefone ele volta pra 4G? Então... É a operadora que te derruba. Principalmente se ela for a TIM e mais ainda se o sinal de retorno pra ERB for fraco ou sem direcionalidade.


Então, isso me intriga. Aqui o sinal de 4G é excelente

----------


## JoaoBC

> Esses 3 intens: Antena externa Aquário 700Mhz 20dBi, adaptador para modens Huawei, Cabo de descida RG58
> 
> https://loja.aquario.com.br/antena-c...hz-20-dbi.html
> 
> https://loja.aquario.com.br/kit-adap...60-cf-400.html
> 
> https://loja.aquario.com.br/cabo-cel...0m-cf-210.html


O modem tem 2 entradas. É para comprar e ligar tudo dobrado ? Ou conectar em qualquer uma das duas entradas ?

----------


## sphreak

> O modem tem 2 entradas. É para comprar e ligar tudo dobrado ? Ou conectar em qualquer uma das duas entradas ?


Uma entrada só.
Testa na entrada que ficar com melhor sinal

----------


## JoaoBC

Vou pedir aqui um favor pessoal.
Quem tiver comprado o amplimax, ligar para o fabricante (elsys) cobrando o VoLTE e o 4G na banda 5 (850 MHz) que já está em uso em alguns estados.

----------


## sergios

Já fiz algumas solicitações de alterações e melhorias para futuras versões do Amplimax, entre elas:
- Poder fazer alteração para Bridge 
- Fazer o acesso remoto funcionar.

Verifiquei que o Amplimax recebe um IP diferente da Operadora. Com isso, o acesso remoto não funciona.
Tive que fazer uma VPN para o Mikrotik que está atrás do Amplimax. somente assim, fiz o acesso remoto ao Amplimax.

Recebi como resposta da Elsys... muito obrigado pelo seu contato.

Outra coisa. Quando quiserem alguma informação técnica da Elsys, não ligue para os telefones que estão no site, ligue para (19) 21010528, e fale com o Klebson (Campinas-SP).
Não resolveu o meu problema. Mas o cara foi gente boa no atendimento e solicitou que eu enviasse todas as requisições de alteração do Amplimax para [email protected].

----------


## JoaoBC

Obrigado pela dica ! Farei isso amanhã mesmo.

----------


## Ricardw

Aqui no interior do Paraná captei 4g Tim em 850 MHz também.
Entre Pranchita e Pérola DOeste.




> Desculpa 
> discordar. Mas poderia postar um print desse LTE em 850Mhz?

----------


## JoaoBC

Boa notícia: acabei de falar com o Klebson, ele me disse q ainda este ano vão lançar o firmware 1.2 com esta faixa de operação: 4G em 850 MHz.
Disse também que realmente o VoLTE já está testado e operacional, basta somente a Tim "liberar" o uso pelo Amplimax para o firmware deste (amplimax) também liberar...

----------


## sphreak

> Boa notícia: acabei de falar com o Klebson, ele me disse q ainda este ano vão lançar o firmware 1.2 com esta faixa de operação: 4G em 850 MHz.
> Disse também que realmente o VoLTE já está testado e operacional, basta somente a Tim "liberar" o uso pelo Amplimax para o firmware deste (amplimax) também liberar...


Se depender da TIM dá pra esperar sentado... Se eles tem dificuldade em localizar uma ERB no próprio sistema de cobertura deles, imagina se preocupar em "homologar" aparelho específico... Rural ainda!

É torcer sentado!

----------


## sergios

> ... Se eles tem dificuldade em localizar uma ERB


Falando nisso.

Alguém da operadora, pode dar essa informação? 
Pois, certa vez, em off com um técnico da Oi, ele disse que não podem divulgar as localizações das ERB.
E de fato, pelo menos na Claro, ninguém passa essa informação.

----------


## JoaoBC

Sérgios, é mentira. A questão é que eles mesmos (os atendentes do SAC) NÂO sabem a resposta.
No sites da anatel há a relação de ERBs por operadora...

Tão logo consiga, postarei aqui os links.

----------


## JoaoBC

Vêm coisa por aí...
http://www.telesintese.com.br/anatel...ia-de-450-mhz/

----------


## JoaoBC

Como disse, é mentira deles.

Tudo sobre o 5G:


https://pt.commscope.com/5g/
https://pt.commscope.com/5g/virtualization/
https://pt.commscope.com/5g/densification/

Sistema de direcionamento por fases:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phased_array
Frequências usadas em cada cidade:
https://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/stel/...rtura/tela.asp
http://www.teleco.com.br/areasc.asp
Distribuição dad frequências:
http://www.teleco.com.br/areasc.asp
Preço Internet p/ Computador da Tim:
http://www.tim.com.br/es/paravoce/in...go/liberty-web 
Links de Firmware para o LG G5 SE (H840)
https://lg-firmwares.com/lg-h840-firmwares/firmwares 
https://lg-kdz-firmware.com/lg-g5-se-firmware/464.htm l
Localização/Relação das ERBs por Cidade:
https://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/stel/...NumServico=010 (Forneça Operadora e local)
https://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/se/pu...enciamento.php (Listagem completa)
http://www.telebrasil.org.br/panoram...e-erbs-antenas (Mapa por Estado, Todas as Operadoras)
http://gatewaysiec.anatel.gov.br/mobileanatel/ (Mapa da Cidade)
http://www.coberturacelular.com.br/ (Mapa da Cidade)
Frequências/Banda por Operadora e Estado:
http://www.teleco.com.br/areasc.asp 

Mapa localização ERB da Claro:
http://www.claro.com.br/internet/con...pansao-de-rede 
Mapa localização ERB da Vivo:
http://www.vivo.com.br/portalweb/app...73.1517140663# 
Mapa localização ERB da Tim:
http://www.tim.com.br/es/para-voce/c...a-de-cobertura 
Ou
https://tim-geoportal.geoportal3d.co...tal/index.html
Mapa localização ERB da Oi:
http://www.oi.com.br/oi/oi-pra-voce/...cos/cobertura/ (mapa)
https://www.oi.com.br/4g/ (diga a cidade)
Mapa Intensidade de Sinal todas as operadoras:
http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/se/public/cmap.php?_ga 
Proporção Área/Assinantes/Chips por Operadora:
https://goo.gl/Z8hFqM (Relação)
http://www.teleco.com.br/cel_adl.asp (Market Share Brasil)
http://www.teleco.com.br/cel_ddd.asp (Market Share por Estado)
Idem, Fim de 2017
https://www.minhaoperadora.com.br/20...do-brasil.html 
https://www.minhaoperadora.com.br/20...eu-estado.html 
Reclamar na vivo:
https://legado.vivo.com.br/click2cal...l?cp=GVTCAM608
Reclamar na Tim:
https://www.tim.com.br/sp/sobre-a-tim/fale-conosco
Ou
https://meutim.tim.com.br/ChatWEB/Ab...Chat.do?site=6

----------


## sergios

> Vêm coisa por aí...
> http://www.telesintese.com.br/anatel...ia-de-450-mhz/


Já tinha lida uma reportagem sobre a frequência 450Mhz.
Se de fato funcionar conforme o conceitual, vai ser muito bom pra Internet das coisas e Internet Rural.

----------


## sphreak

> Já tinha lida uma reportagem sobre a frequência 450Mhz.
> Se de fato funcionar conforme o conceitual, vai ser muito bom pra Internet das coisas e Internet Rural.





> Vêm coisa por aí...
> http://www.telesintese.com.br/anatel...ia-de-450-mhz/


Depende o que vai ser feito com essa frequência de 450Mhz, tendo em vista que não existem equipamentos para 4G a venda nessa faixa no Brasil e a demanda chamada "rural" que era obrigatório as operadoras suprir, foi enfiado goela a baixo da população um 3G porco em 850Mhz e para atender os Colégios Rurais e escolas do campo, as operadoras conseguiram liminar na justiça para operar via satélite, desobrigando por tanto de construírem ERBs.

----------


## sphreak

> Como disse, é mentira deles.
> 
> 
> Frequências usadas em cada cidade:
> https://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/stel/...rtura/tela.asp


Esse site da Anatel que deveria ser completo é muito... mas muito falho! Principalmente na TIM. Dou um exemplo em um município do Paraná. A TIM já opera 4 ERBs desde 2014, opera 2G em 900Mhz, 3G em 850Mhz e 2100Mhz e 4G em 1800Mhz e 700Mhz. 

Mas a informação no site da Anatel é de 2 ERBs e frequências somente em 1800Mhz e 900Mhz.



Esse esquema de torres, frequências em operação é muito no teste de campo. Eu por exemplo sei cada frequência e cada torre de cada operadora na região que trabalho. Mas a TIM, OI e Claro são capazes de se perderem dentro do cercado da torre.

Em um municípo vizinho, por exemplo, tem 2 ERBs da TIM, 1 da Claro e 1 da Nextel. Mas se for consultar nesse site da Anatel, só tem uma torre da SERCOMTEL... Vá entender!

----------


## sergios

A faixa de 450Mhz, está tendo um apelo muito forte por parte das indústrias de Agronegócios. São empresas com grandes valores comerciais e bastante influências na economia.
Creio que o apelo por parte delas, vai agilizar e facilitar a entrada dessa frequência.
Segue os links das matérias que li. Percebam que todas os investimentos são voltados para Agricultura e Agronegócios.

COBERTURA DA FREQUÊNCIA DE 450 MHZ CHEGA A 38 KM EM CAMPO

Vivo, Ericsson e Raízen escolhem seis startups para criar IoT no campo em 450 MHz

----------


## chicao48

> Esse site da Anatel que deveria ser completo é muito... mas muito falho! Principalmente na TIM. Dou um exemplo em um município do Paraná. A TIM já opera 4 ERBs desde 2014, opera 2G em 900Mhz, 3G em 850Mhz e 2100Mhz e 4G em 1800Mhz e 700Mhz. 
> 
> Mas a informação no site da Anatel é de 2 ERBs e frequências somente em 1800Mhz e 900Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Esse esquema de torres, frequências em operação é muito no teste de campo. Eu por exemplo sei cada frequência e cada torre de cada operadora na região que trabalho. Mas a TIM, OI e Claro são capazes de se perderem dentro do cercado da torre.
> 
> Em um municípo vizinho, por exemplo, tem 2 ERBs da TIM, 1 da Claro e 1 da Nextel. Mas se for consultar nesse site da Anatel, só tem uma torre da SERCOMTEL... Vá entender!


É verdade. Este site http://gatewaysiec.anatel.gov.br/mobileanatel/ passou uns 2 meses sem funcionar, e ele era desatualizado e ainda continua, só voltou de cara nova. Enviei uma pergunta pelo site de reclamações da Anatel, perguntado quando voltaria a funcionar novamente, e fui informado que estava passando por algumas modificações, mas em breve estaria de volta. Voltou, mas só mudou de cara, pois tem uma torre que ele não indica, e só através deste outro site http://www.telebrasil.org.br/panoram...e-erbs-antenas, que fiquei sabendo que aquela torre naquela localidade pertence a Vivo.

----------


## JoaoBC

Uma coisa me deixa fulo da vida.
Qualquer smartphone bunda, destes de R$ 10 a dúzia, quando a gente pede para procurar as redes, eles mostram, por exemplo,
Oi-2G
Oi-3G
CLARO-3G
CLARO-4G
etc.
Mas NÃO mostram a banda, frequência, intensidafe do sinal. Daí você precisa por um chip de cada operadora, travar na tecnologia (2G/3G/4G) e rodar algum programa para ver banda e intensidade...
Não poderia mostrar logo tudo de uma vez ?
Ex:
Claro 2G 900 -98 dBm
Claro 3G 850 -95 dBm
Claro 3G 2100 -90 dBm
Vivo 2G 850 -78 dBm
Vivo 2G 1800 -99 dBm
Etc...
OU
Claro 2G B8 -100 dBm
Claro 2G B3 -99 dBm
Oi 3G B1 -98 dBm
Etc...

----------


## sergios

Olá amigos,
Neste último final de semana, fiz meu primeiro "teste de fogo" com o Amplimax.
Logo, adianto que sou Analista de Sistemas. Não sou instalador de antenas, não tenho experiência em instalações de antenas, principalmente em zona rural. 
Aprendi muita coisa aqui com vocês. Peço desculpas aos profissionais aqui, caso venha falar algum termo errado.

Vamos aos fatos:
Vinha estudando uma forma de levar internet a um povoado que fica à 18 Km (em linha reta) em relação a cidade de Vigia-PA.
Não moro neste povoado (de nome Bom-Fim), dificilmente vou lá. Desta forma, não tinha informação de qual frequência ou operadora (em 4G) era com melhor sinal para a localidade. Assim como não sabia se iria pegar sinal de 4G por lá.
Tinha conhecimento apenas de que em Vigia-PA (na zona metropolitana), as melhores operadoras eram a Vivo e Claro. Assim como é aqui na minha cidade, Belém.
Diante dessas poucas informações, procurei uma antena de 2600 Mhz, para pegar sinal de 4G da Claro.
Observem que para o bom funcionamento do meu projeto, tinha que ser sinal 4G. Pois um sinal ruim de 4G, é melhor do que um bom sinal de 3G.
Infelizmente, não encontrei aqui na minha cidade, uma antena de 2600 Mhz de 20DBI. Na verdade, nem tem aqui antena de 2600 Mhz.
Em Belém, são poucas as ERB (da Claro) que estão operando em 700 Mhz. Mesmo sabendo que essa era a melhor frequência para essa ocasião, não procurei antena de 700 Mhz por suspeitar que em Vigia-PA, ainda não estaria operando em 700 Mhz.

Chegando no local, tentei fazer a busca das operadoras utilizando somente o Amplimax, sem antena externa. Não encontrava nada.
Lá, já existia uma antena externa, que é usada para um celular rural de mesa. Neste telefone, só pega a Oi e Vivo, logicamente 2G, para voz.
Como não tinha mais alternativa, resolvi testar o Amplimax com essa antena externa. Pra minha surpresa, pegou a TIM 4G em 700 Mhz, e a Claro em 3G. Mas com o chip da claro aparecia a mensagem nrE, que quer dizer sem registro, provavelmente por ser um sinal muito fraco.
Interessante é que no Amplimax, não aparecia a Oi e a Vivo, que pega no celular de mesa.
No vídeo eu falo que não sabia que na região Norte já operava em 700 Mhz. Na verdade, quis dizer que não sabia que a TIM operava em 700 Mhz.
Outra coisa que me surpreendeu, foi a antena da aquário que está abaixo das árvores, mas pegando um bom sinal, à 18 Km.
Me digam qual o modelo desta antena que aparece no vídeo? Pois ela pega 700 Mhz, e pega a frequência da Oi, acho que é 850 Mhz, que é a mesma 3G da Claro. Meu tio só soube dizer que é da Aquário.
De fato, a frequência de 700 Mhz, pelas caraterísticas da sua forma de onda, faz toda a diferença para a zona rural. Imagina quando chegar a 450 Mhz.
Agora, vou procurar melhorar o sinal. Estou pensando em comprar a antena da Aquário 4G LTE 700MHz 20 DBI (CF-720), ou a antena cúbica da Foxtell.
*Obrigado a todos pelos conhecimentos adquirido aqui com vocês, foi primordial para que tudo desse certo. Todos na localidade ficaram muito felizes. Pois foi a primeira vez que alguém levou internet para eles.*
Aguardo comentários.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigos,
> Neste último final de semana, fiz meu primeiro "teste de fogo" com o Amplimax.
> Logo, adianto que sou Analista de Sistemas. Não sou instalador de antenas, não tenho experiência em instalações de antenas, principalmente em zona rural. 
> Aprendi muita coisa aqui com vocês. Peço desculpas aos profissionais aqui, caso venha falar algum termo errado.
> 
> Vamos aos fatos:
> Vinha estudando uma forma de levar internet a um povoado que fica à 18 Km (em linha reta) em relação a cidade de Vigia-PA.
> Não moro neste povoado (de nome Bom-Fim), dificilmente vou lá. Desta forma, não tinha informação de qual frequência ou operadora (em 4G) era com melhor sinal para a localidade. Assim como não sabia se iria pegar sinal de 4G por lá.
> Tinha conhecimento apenas de que em Vigia-PA (na zona metropolitana), as melhores operadoras eram a Vivo e Claro. Assim como é aqui na minha cidade, Belém.
> ...


Estou em campo. Dentro de 1 hr posso te fazer uma análise completa

----------


## sphreak

> ...


Boa tarde. Não há como definir exatamente qual a antena do vídeo, pois o foco ficou distante. Mas explico pra você um pouco como diferenciar essas antenas, especialmente os modelos da Aquário.

O primeiro diferencial das antenas é o tamanho do dipolo (elemento oval onde conecta o cabo). O tamanho do dipolo é inversamente proporcional a frequência. Ou seja, quanto mais alta a frequência, menor o dipolo e quanto menor a frequência maior o dipolo. 

Então uma antena de 900Mhz terá um dipolo menor que uma de 850Mhz, que será menor que uma de 700Mhz (que terá o dipolo maior de todos)

As antenas da Aquário tipo Yagi tem diferencial em sua montagem. As de 20dBi ( 900Mhz - CF920; 850Mhz - CF820; 700Mhz - CF720) Além de serem bem compridas (cerca de 2,30mts de comprimento, o dobro de uma de 17dBi) tem o tamanho do seus dipolos diferentes e tem os diretores montados de maneira diferente.
Explico: 

Antena de 900Mhz - CF920: Tem seu primeiro diretor afastado do dipolo e teu seus diretores soldados sobre o tubo




Antena de 850Mhz - CF820: Tem seu primeiro diretor bem próximo ao dipolo e os diretores atravessam o centro do tubo.



Antena de 700Mhz - Tem seus diretores em posição e soldagem iguais a de 900Mhz, entretanto são maiores em tamanho se comparados ao modelo de 900Mhz.



Tendo dito sobre as diferenças de antenas, vou dar uma dica sobre o 4G em 2600Mhz e 1800Mhz

Não espere captar 4G nestas duas frequências muito mais distante que 5~7Km da torre sem obstáculos. Digo isso por 2 motivos: Primeiro as operadoras trabalham nessas faixas em uma potência menor. Outro motivo ´que por serem frequências maiores são de baixa propagação.

Em 1800Mhz você pode utilizar a antena Aquario CF 1817 (antena pirulito)



Já em 2600Mhz tem o pulo do gato... Você pode utilizar qualquer antena de WIFI do tipo grelha em polarização vertical, com saída pra cabo RG58 (as USB não servem).





Quanto a modelos de antenas. Vá de Aquário sem medo. Eu particularmente não gosto destas antenas multibanda (como a da Foxtell)

----------


## sergios

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!

A antena que está lá, é de 12 elementos, contando com o dipolo.
A Foxtell tem um modelo específico para 700 Mhz. ANTENA 700 Mhz CONECTOR N - CABO 15mt / 24 dBi.
Mas acho que vou mesmo de Aquário. Além de ser mais barato, tá comprovado o seu bom funcionamento.

Mapa do direcionamento e distância.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Para que se tenha una comunicação segura, a antena precisa estar livre de obstáculos em direção à ERBs( torre da operadora). Atualmente ficamos como esses radio-amadores malucos que operam e ainda operam em 120, 90, 60, 49, 31, 22,, 19, 11( PX), 2( PY) metros; Para cada uma dessas faixas, os dipolos possuem um tamanho de seus irradiantes. Na faixa de celular 0,3, 0,2, 0,1 mt que para alguns consideram como micro-ondas( nossos mico-ondas funciona em 1,2 GHz) não é diferente, Cabos coaxiais mais adequados são cellflex ou guias de onda( impossível) mas levar o aparelhos mais próximo da antena é a solução mais plausível.
Antenas tipo log-peródicas( 700 MHz a 2600 MHz) são as ideais, mas perde muito em seu rendimento real. Um sinal com uma antena exata no Fo a -90 dBm, deve chegar a -98 ou -100 mas tem a vantagem de não precisar ficar tocando a antena caso troque de operadora ou a ERB queime numa tempestade. Nesta cidade a Vivo funciona com 850 em 3G e na ligação por voz muda para 2G em 900, a Claro 2600 em 4G e 1800 em 3G ou GSM. Oi fica na mesma faixa de 1800 e Tim e mesma da Vivo. Pontos de cobertura em 3G da Claro é menor do que 4G e para completar desligando o serviço de dados fica uma sensação que o aparelho perde o desempenho qualquer que seja a operadora.

ANATEL quer que todo município com população inferior a 30 mil habitantes, tenha pelo menos as 4 maiores operadoras. Possui um decreto presidencial feito pelo Temer e sem veto do Bolsonaro, nas comunidades que não tenham sinal de celular as operadoras precisam instalar antenas em 4G talvez até mesmo 3G em substituição ao orelhões que mais estão quebrados do que funcionando. Acredito que o seguro sobre os fretes tenderão a cair.
Nesta região o monopólio é da Oi para voz em cidades da região, mas Vivo no caso de celulares e possuem um péssimo atendimento ao cliente, mas outras não ficam tão atrás se precisar de trocar o chip, validando o mesmo número; no meu caso 500 km entre ida e volta só para trocar por uma versão nova do chip, ou talvez até a capital( BH) que seria 1200 km affffff.
São cerca de 1600 cidades que possuem apenas uma operadora, muitas só com GSM que no fim pode ser quase 5000 cidades se levar em conta povoados, distritos e comunidades indígenas, quirombolas, assentamentos e afins( imigrantes, religiosas etc).

----------


## chicao48

> Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!
> 
> A antena que está lá, é de 12 elementos, contando com o dipolo.
> A Foxtell tem um modelo específico para 700 Mhz. ANTENA 700 Mhz CONECTOR N - CABO 15mt / 24 dBi.
> Mas acho que vou mesmo de Aquário. Além de ser mais barato, tá comprovado o seu bom funcionamento.
> 
> Mapa do direcionamento e distância.


As antenas yagis da Aquário tem como característica também que, as de 850Mhz tem o tubinho plástico do dipolo curvado, de cor preta, a 900Mhz de cor laranja, e a 700Mhz foi lançada de cor azul.

----------


## JoaoBC

Experimente, quando tiver oportunidade, colocar o próprio amplimax no mastro onde está a antena e, pelo computador, fazer a busca cega.

----------


## sergios

> Experimente, quando tiver oportunidade, colocar o próprio amplimax no mastro onde está a antena e, pelo computador, fazer a busca cega.


Eu fiz isso, só pegou 3G da Claro em 850 Mhz. Mas não registrava por seu um sinal muito fraco.
Foi por isso que fiquei em dúvida e relação a antena. Pois ela pega 700 (TIM) e 850 Mhz (Claro). Isso, ela ligada no Amplimax.
Quando ligada no celular de mesa, pega Oi e Vivo, que provavelmente são 1800 e 1900 MHZ.
Até onde sei, a Aquário não tem antena que pega 700 Mhz, junto com outras frequências. Mas essa que está lá, pega, ainda bem!

----------


## sphreak

> Eu fiz isso, só pegou 3G da Claro em 850 Mhz. Mas não registrava por seu um sinal muito fraco.
> Foi por isso que fiquei em dúvida e relação a antena. Pois ela pega 700 (TIM) e 850 Mhz (Claro). Isso, ela ligada no Amplimax.
> Quando ligada no celular de mesa, pega Oi e Vivo, que provavelmente são 1800 e 1900 MHZ.
> Até onde sei, a Aquário não tem antena que pega 700 Mhz, junto com outras frequências. Mas essa que está lá, pega, ainda bem!


Vamos lá. Vou explicar minha experiência de instalador sobre o assunto.

Como você contou que é uma antena de 12 elementos, pode-se descartar a possibilidade do telefone interno estar captando sinais em 1800/1900Mhz. As antenas para essa faixa são de grade ou do tipo pirulito. Outro item que corrobora com o descarte dessas frequências é o fato de frequências altas não se propagarem muito mais do que 10Km da ERB. 1800Mhz poderia até captar acima, mas com parabólica de ganhos superiores a 30dBi e com visada livre. Não é o caso do seu cenário.

Faço uma dedução que o celular de mesa instalado aí, deve ser modelo Aquário 2G antigo ou Intelbras (isso é uma dedução/exercício de vidência). Tendo em vista essa dedução, afirmo também dedutivamente que os sinais captados por esse equipamento são OI em 900Mhz e Vivo em 850Mhz. Tudo em 2G

Se o Amplimax está captando Claro é porque é 3G em 850Mhz (enquanto a Vivo opera o 850Mhz para 2G). Deveria estar captando também a OI e a Vivo, entretanto deve ser alguma configuração interna do Amplimax que só está captando 3G/4G.

Pergunta: Você tentou efetuar uma chamada com o Amplimax em 700Mhz? Verificou para qual frequência ele rebaixa durante a chamada? (Provavelmente 3G em 850Mhz da Tim também)




> Até onde sei, a Aquário não tem antena que pega 700 Mhz,junto com outras frequências.


Não tem realmente. E tenha isso em mente e leve para a vida: Nenhuma antena multibanda (2 ou mais bandas) será tão boa ou funcional quanto uma antena banda única.




> Mas essa que está lá, pega, ainda bem!


As antenas são projetadas para captar e transmitir em uma larga faixa do espectro, acima e abaixo da frequência central. Isso se deve por dois motivos essenciais.
O primeiro é porque as operadoras, apesar de trabalharem na mesma banda, não operam na mesma frequência. Exemplo: A claro aó opera o 3G em 850Mhz e a Vivo opera o 2G em 850Mhz, entretanto em frequências diferentes dentro do mesmo espectro, Com saltos de 10Mhz a 50Mhz da faixa central.

O segundo motivo é porque o downlink (sinal Torre>>Celular) e o uplink (sinal Celular>>Torre), são feitos em frequências diferentes dentro da mesma faixa. Digamos que a Claro opere o 3G de 850Mhz com downlink exato em 885Mhz (ainda dentro do espectro 3G 850Mhz) o uplink será obrigatoriamente feito na frequência de 840Mhz. 
Perceba a diferença entre as frequências de downlink e uplink para operação da torre. 

Por isso as antenas de 900Mhz, 850Mhz, 700Mhz tem um espectro amplo. Captam sinais emitidos pelas outras bandas/faixa de frequência, entretanto (frise bem o ENTRETANTO) o ganho direcional da antena não será o mesmo que uma antena projetada para a faixa. 
Ai no seu caso que você captou 4G em 700Mhz, provavelmente foi por uma antena de frequência maior. Ela capta o 700Mhz devido ao espectro superior dessa faixa, estar dentro do espetro inferior da antena, mas com ganho direcional menor. Poderia chutar que essa antena de 12 elementos tem um ganho direcional de 14dBi. Ela captaria portanto o 700Mhz com perda a uns 10dBi no downlink e devolveria na faixa baixa do 700Mhz somente uns 5~6dBi.
Já uma antena de 700Mhz (CF 720 de 20dBi) faria essa captação e sinal de uplink com o mesmo ganho de 20dBi nas duas extremidades da faixa.

Falando ainda sobre o Amplimax, com sua antena interna e colocado direto no mastro, tenha em mente que essa antena interna é multibanda e modelo setorial (de larga abertura), então ela até capta os sinais a grande distância, mas devido a sua larga abertura direcional, ela não consegue concentrar o feixe do sinal de retorno para ERB. Por isso a dificuldade de conexão.

----------


## sergios

> Vamos lá. Vou explicar minha experiência de instalador sobre o assunto.


Muito obrigado pelas explicações. Dá pra ter uma boa noção do que provavelmente acontece lá.




> Faço uma dedução que o celular de mesa...


Pelo que aparece no vídeo, também chuto que seja o CA-802 da Aquário.




> Pergunta: Você tentou efetuar uma chamada com o Amplimax em 700Mhz?


Então, queria mesmo fazer esse teste. Mas esqueci de levar um telefone comum.




> Perceba a diferença entre as frequências de downlink e uplink para operação da torre.


É justamente isso, olha aqui as taxas de Down/Up desse cenário.

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, saiu uma atualização do amplimax, agora é a 1.2

Não sei o que mudou. Será o famigerado VoLTE?

----------


## sergios

> Pessoal, saiu uma atualização do amplimax, agora é a 1.2
> 
> Não sei o que mudou. Será o famigerado VoLTE?


O VoLTE já veio na versão 1.1.
Nesta atualização, ele fala somente da coleta de dados. Mas isso já tem desde a versão 1.0.

----------


## JoaoBC

E na versão 1.1 o VoLTE já funcionava efetivamente, ou estava apenas como "passível de habilitação" (o aparelho mostra no menu mas não funciona)?

----------


## sergios

> E na versão 1.1 o VoLTE já funcionava efetivamente, ou estava apenas como "passível de habilitação" (o aparelho mostra no menu mas não funciona)?


Tem algumas opções de VoLTE, não lembro agora quais são.
Não tenho como testar, o VoLTE ainda não está operacional aqui pra região Norte.

----------


## ribeiromcjr

> Tem algumas opções de VoLTE, não lembro agora quais são.
> Não tenho como testar, o VoLTE ainda não está operacional aqui pra região Norte.


Amigo, também sou de Belém e por conta de uma mudança de endereço, tive que migrar da NET para o 4G da Claro.

Já fiz testes em vários modelos de modem (ZTE, Huawei, D-link, etc) e em todos eles tive uma média de 15MB de download e 6 de Up (com uma média de sinal em -71/-77dBm).

Após isso, estou namorando o Amplimax e procurando o máximo de informações que consigo sobre ele antes de comprar (pra não gastar em vão)
Vou utiliza-lo internamente mesmo, em apartamento.

Nos testes que você fez, quais taxas médias de Down e Up no 4G da Claro utilizando o Amplimax aqui em Belém?
A sua instalação é interna ou externa?

Na sua experiência utilizando ele, acha que vale mais a pena mesmo que esses outros convencionais, ou o ganho não foi muito (pra utilização em ambiente urbano)?

Desde já, valeu pelas informações!

----------


## sergios

> Após isso, estou namorando o Amplimax e procurando o máximo de informações que consigo sobre ele antes de comprar (pra não gastar em vão)


Olá, seja bem vindo.
Pode namorar e casar (comprar) com o Amplimax. Ele é muito superior a todos esses que você testou.




> Vou utiliza-lo internamente mesmo, em apartamento.


Todos os testes que fiz, foi dentro do meu quarto, com excelentes resultados. Desde que apontado corretamente para a ERB da sua operadora.
Mas isso é fácil de fazer, pois ele tem aviso sonoro e visual de quando o sinal está forte.




> Nos testes que você fez, quais taxas médias de Down e Up no 4G da Claro utilizando o Amplimax aqui em Belém?


Não tenho print das taxas de Down/Up, quando estava testando, mas foram muito boas. O problema de usar 4G não é velocidade, mas sim a baixa franquia que as operadoras oferecem.
Usar Netflix e Youtube, vai rapidinho sua franquia de dados.




> A sua instalação é interna ou externa?


Os teste foram todos dentro de casa. Mas atualmente ele está em uso em uma localidade a 18 Km de Vigia.




> Na sua experiência utilizando ele, acha que vale mais a pena mesmo que esses outros convencionais, ou o ganho não foi muito (pra utilização em ambiente urbano)?


Não sei te dizer se na zona metropolitana o Amplimax faz tanta diferença, nunca utilizei os demais. Mas pelos teste que vi outras pessoas fazendo, o Amplimax é muito melhor.

Qualquer dúvida, estamos aqui!

----------


## ribeiromcjr

> Olá, seja bem vindo.
> Pode namorar e casar (comprar) com o Amplimax. Ele é muito superior a todos esses que você testou.
> 
> 
> Todos os testes que fiz, foi dentro do meu quarto, com excelentes resultados. Desde que apontado corretamente para a ERB da sua operadora.
> Mas isso é fácil de fazer, pois ele tem aviso sonoro e visual de quando o sinal está forte.
> 
> 
> Não tenho print das taxas de Down/Up, quando estava testando, mas foram muito boas. O problema de usar 4G não é velocidade, mas sim a baixa franquia que as operadoras oferecem.
> ...


Valeu pelos esclarecimentos!!!

Vou partir pra compra dele mesmo!

Quanto ao pacote da franquia de dados de operadoras móveis, infelizmente é muito baixo mesmo. Preciso calcular o que vou assistir na Netflix durante o mês kkkk
Contratei uma franquia de 120GB + 120GB (das 23h até 07h) = 240 GB

----------


## sergios

> Contratei uma franquia de 120GB + 120GB (das 23h até 07h) = 240 GB


Certa vez, conversando com uma atendente da Claro, ela disse que esses pacotes xGB + yGB, pode ser aglutinado.
Ou seja, você liga, diz que quer o pacote, mas não quer divisão, quer tudo junto. No seu caso, 240GB.
Ela disse que eles forçam a vender separados, pois estão ganhando pra isso. Mas que qualquer pessoa pode pedir pra unificar. 
Assim você usa toda a franquia como quiser, e não do modo deles.

----------


## ribeiromcjr

> Certa vez, conversando com uma atendente da Claro, ela disse que esses pacotes xGB + yGB, pode ser aglutinado.
> Ou seja, você liga, diz que quer o pacote, mas não quer divisão, quer tudo junto. No seu caso, 240GB.
> Ela disse que eles forçam a vender separados, pois estão ganhando pra isso. Mas que qualquer pessoa pode pedir pra unificar. 
> Assim você usa toda a franquia como quiser, e não do modo deles.


hum... Interessante!

Vou tentar fazer esse contato pra agrupar essa franquia nos 240GB! Não custa tentar!!!

Valeu pela dica!!!

----------


## JoaoBC

Diga se conseguiu...

----------


## sergios

> Já fiz testes em vários modelos de modem (ZTE, Huawei, D-link, etc) e em todos eles tive uma média de 15MB de download e 6 de Up (com uma média de sinal em -71/-77dBm).


Você ainda tem algum desses modem?

----------


## ribeiromcjr

> Você ainda tem algum desses modem?


Hoje estou usando um ZTE MF253M (Ele tem apenas a frequencia 2600 no 4G)

Final do mês vou meter a cara e comprar o Amplimax

----------


## chicao48

> Hoje estou usando um ZTE MF253M (Ele tem apenas a frequencia 2600 no 4G)
> Final do mês vou meter a cara e comprar o Amplimax


Nunca possui esse!
LTE: 700/1800/2600Mhz
UMTS: 850/2100Mhz

----------


## sergios

> Nunca possui esse!
> LTE: 700/1800/2600Mhz
> UMTS: 850/2100Mhz
> 
> Anexo 69425


Era justamente isso que iria perguntar.
Se existe alguma com Banda 28.

----------


## sergios

Comprei a antena Aquário CF-720 e estou pensando em comprar Modem ZTE MF 253V. 
O objetivo é usar no mesmo cenário onde deu certo com o Amplimax (18Km da ERB de Vigia-PA).
Pergunto...
Será que vinga com o ZTE? Ou só com a Amplimax?

----------


## chicao48

https://federalsistemas.com.br/mmn/novosite/?user=bom

----------


## sphreak

> Comprei a antena Aquário CF-720 e estou pensando em comprar Modem ZTE MF 253V. 
> O objetivo é usar no mesmo cenário onde deu certo com o Amplimax (18Km da ERB de Vigia-PA).
> Pergunto...
> Será que vinga com o ZTE? Ou só com a Amplimax?


O ZTE tem um adaptador CF-395 da Aquário que é obrigatório a utilização pra conexão na antena que o Amplimax não necessita.
O ZTE tem Wifi integrado que o Amplimax não tem
O ZTE tem que ficar obrigatoriamente dentro de casa, enquanto o Amplimax pode ser externo

E por último a potência de uplink e sensibilidade do ZTE são menores.

Leve isso em consideração

----------


## sergios

> O ZTE tem Wifi integrado que o Amplimax não tem


O Amplimax tem Wifi, mas vem desabilitado. Se não estou enganado, é somente pra gerencia do aparelho.




> O ZTE tem que ficar obrigatoriamente dentro de casa, enquanto o Amplimax pode ser externo


Mas posso colocar uma antena externa no ZTE, certo?




> E por último a potência de uplink e sensibilidade do ZTE são menores.


Então, só testando pra saber o resultado.  :Frown:

----------


## sphreak

> O Amplimax tem Wifi, mas vem desabilitado. Se não estou enganado, é somente pra gerencia do aparelho.


Eu digo pra conexão (smartphones, notebooks, etc). O Amplimax tem que obrigatoriamente colocar um roteador Wifi. Já o ZTE não precisa.




> Mas posso colocar uma antena externa no ZTE, certo?



Pode. Mas é necessário utilizar um adaptador CF-395 da Aquário. Esse adaptador é obrigatório para conectar o ZTE na antena externa.

Por ele ficar dentro de casa, o tamanho do cabo entre antena e o ZTE é grande. Isso aumenta a perda de sinal. Se utilizar um cabo RGC213 a perda é pequena. Ja se for um cabo RG58 é cerca de 20% de perda.

Já Amplimax vai o conector TNC direto nele e ele é preparado para fixar no mastro. Então pode-se utilizar um cabo curto. De 1mt. A perda é mínima.




> Então, só testando pra saber o resultado.


Geralmente sim.

Tem que se avaliar. Eu por exemplo prefiro gastar mais em um roteador e ganhar em qualidade de sinal pelo Amplimax ter menos adaptação e conexões entre ele e a antena.

----------


## chicao48

> Comprei a antena Aquário CF-720 e estou pensando em comprar Modem ZTE MF 253V. 
> O objetivo é usar no mesmo cenário onde deu certo com o Amplimax (18Km da ERB de Vigia-PA).
> Pergunto...
> Será que vinga com o ZTE? Ou só com a Amplimax?


Amigo, já que você fez teste com o Amplimax e já conhece o seu desempenho, seria mais aconselhável você compra-lo, pois, pelo que já pesquisei a respeito, ele é mais sensível de sinal. Comprar um ZTE seria como andar em terras desconhecidas, é mais em conta, é, mas o barato pode sair caro!.

https://www.cissamagazine.com.br/rot...mplimax-eprl12

----------


## sergios

> Amigo, já que você fez teste com o Amplimax e já conhece o seu desempenho, seria mais aconselhável você compra-lo, pois, pelo que já pesquisei a respeito, ele é mais sensível de sinal. Comprar um ZTE seria como andar em terras desconhecidas, é mais em conta, é, mas o barato pode sair caro!.
> 
> https://www.cissamagazine.com.br/rot...mplimax-eprl12


Estava justamente olhando esse link da Cissa Magazine  :Smile:

----------


## chicao48

> Estava justamente olhando esse link da Cissa Magazine


Pelo ML você pode parcelar em 12 vezes:

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...BwE&quantity=1

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, um instalador de antenas relata que em algumas regiões do Brasil, para acessar sites através do Link3/Amplimax, só é possível depois de contratar um plano pós da operadora, pois os que ele já instalou com plano pré, só funcionava o zap e messenger. Juro que tô com a uma imensa dificuldade pra acreditar nisso!

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, um instalador de antenas relata que em algumas regiões do Brasil, para acessar sites através do Link3/Amplimax, só é possível depois de contratar um plano pós da operadora, pois os que ele já instalou com plano pré, só funcionava o zap e messenger. Juro que tô com a uma imensa dificuldade pra acreditar nisso!


Também tenho muita dificuldade em acreditar.

----------


## JoaoBC

Este instalador não soube se explicitar.
Em planos pré-pagos, a franquia é tão pequena (100kbytes/dia) qud mal dá para baixar uma homepage...

----------


## sergios

> Amigos, um instalador de antenas relata que em algumas regiões do Brasil, para acessar sites através do Link3/Amplimax, só é possível depois de contratar um plano pós da operadora, pois os que ele já instalou com plano pré, só funcionava o zap e messenger. Juro que tô com a uma imensa dificuldade pra acreditar nisso!


Sem fundamento isso.
Neste final de semana, o Amplimax que instalei funcionou o tempo todo com um chip pré-pago da TIM.
Usaram até Netflix.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Senti isso com Vivo e Tim, e como na maioria dos clientes é somente para redes sociais mesmo eles acham que está bom. Mas recebendo melhor que -90 dBm vai bem para navegar livremente.
Meu filho usa Claro controle, eu Claro pós e existe algumas variantes de navegabilidade sim e CPF em nome de menor raramente funciona em 4G.

O certo é que o plano pré são caríssimos, operadoras recebem adiantados e nenhuma vantagem comercial. Para população rural, ou aqueles que necessitam mais para receber chamadas e até mesmo segunda opção( eu para Vivo) aí sim..

Pelo IMEI e/ou código de homologação as operadoras reconhecem o tipo de aparelho. Sabem se é possível para modalidade fixo ou móvel, modem inclusive marcas e modelos. Como fixo normalmente é no sistema pós-pago, restrito àquela cidade e/ou DDD seguindo a mesma regra da telefonia fixa que está mais do que na hora de mudar. 
Eu evito em consertar os aparelhos, caso o chip não esteja inserido no dispositivo. Já aconteceu de colocar uma determinada operadora para devido reparo, no cliente não funcionar de imediato demorando até 24 horas, mas normalmente é 30 minutos; Operadoras estão limitando o número de chips para aqueles CPFs.

----------


## chicao48

> Sem fundamento isso.
> Neste final de semana, o Amplimax que instalei funcionou o tempo todo com um chip pré-pago da TIM.
> Usaram até Netflix.


Um internauta está queimando os neurônios sem entender porque com o chip da Vivo, ele navega muito bem em 3G através do Link3G, enquanto isso, com o chip da Claro não consegue abrir nada, nem mesmo na cidade, sendo que a internet funciona normalmente com o chip conectado no smartphone. Então, um internauta instalador informou a ele que seria preciso o mesmo contratar um plano pós, pois os Link3G que ele já instalou foi necessário fazer isso.

----------


## chicao48

> Pelo IMEI e/ou código de homologação as operadoras reconhecem o tipo de aparelho. Sabem se é possível para modalidade fixo ou móvel, modem inclusive marcas e modelos. Como fixo normalmente é no sistema pós-pago, restrito àquela cidade e/ou DDD seguindo a mesma regra da telefonia fixa que está mais do que na hora de mudar. 
> Eu evito em consertar os aparelhos, caso o chip não esteja inserido no dispositivo. Já aconteceu de colocar uma determinada operadora para devido reparo, no cliente não funcionar de imediato demorando até 24 horas, mas normalmente é 30 minutos; Operadoras estão limitando o número de chips para aqueles CPFs.


Já aconteceram 2 situações bastantes incompreensíveis para mim:
1ª situação: Há tempos atrás instalei uma interface JFA com o chip da Tim, e de 2 pessoas conhecidas que moram em Goiânia, apenas uma conseguia completar a ligação para esse número dessa interface, e o celular da outra pessoa quando ligava escutava apenas uma voz do além dizendo que: "ESSE NÚMERO DE TELEFONE NÃO EXISTE!", inclusive ligações de cidades que ficam apenas 50Km de distância. As ligações feitas pela interface funcionavam perfeitamente para qualquer localidade, inclusive para esses números que não conseguiam se comunicar. Liguei para a central da Tim querendo uma explicação para esse fato, e obtive como resposta por uma atendente bastante despreparada que era porque o aparelho estava longe torre, e questionei com ela que se fosse assim, a interface não conseguiria completar ligações originadas por ela, e ficamos teimando um com o outro, e então falei a ela, que a mesma não entendia nada de telefonia, e ela desligou o telefone na minha cara.

2ª situação: Uma internauta tinha um ZTE 253l 3/4G, disse que não conseguia conexão com a internet com o chip da Tim, e só depois de ter ligado na central da Tim e informado o problema, foi que passou a ter conexão, enquanto isso, o meu roteador é do mesmo, e funciona internet normalmente com qualquer chip.

----------


## sphreak

> Um internauta está queimando os neurônios sem entender porque com o chip da Vivo, ele navega muito bem em 3G através do Link3G, enquanto isso, com o chip da Claro não consegue abrir nada, nem mesmo na cidade, sendo que a internet funciona normalmente com o chip conectado no smartphone. Então, um internauta instalador informou a ele que seria preciso o mesmo contratar um plano pós, pois os Link3G que ele já instalou foi necessário fazer isso.


Só se a Claro faz distinção. Mas acho absurdo.

O que já aconteceu comigo, com Link3G, é ter que resetá-lo ao trocar de chip. Mas é só!

----------


## sphreak

> Já aconteceram 2 situações bastantes incompreensíveis para mim:
> 1ª situação: Há tempos atrás instalei uma interface JFA com o chip da Tim, e de 2 pessoas conhecidas que moram em Goiânia, apenas uma conseguia completar a ligação para esse número dessa interface, e o celular da outra pessoa quando ligava escutava apenas uma voz do além dizendo que: "ESSE NÚMERO DE TELEFONE NÃO EXISTE!", inclusive ligações de cidades que ficam apenas 50Km de distância. As ligações feitas pela interface funcionavam perfeitamente para qualquer localidade, inclusive para esses números que não conseguiam se comunicar. Liguei para a central da Tim querendo uma explicação para esse fato, e obtive como resposta por uma atendente bastante despreparada que era porque o aparelho estava longe torre, e questionei com ela que se fosse assim, a interface não conseguiria completar ligações originadas por ela, e ficamos teimando um com o outro, e então falei a ela, que a mesma não entendia nada de telefonia, e ela desligou o telefone na minha cara.
> 
> 2ª situação: Uma internauta tinha um ZTE 253l 3/4G, disse que não conseguia conexão com a internet com o chip da Tim, e só depois de ter ligado na central da Tim e informado o problema, foi que passou a ter conexão, enquanto isso, o meu roteador é do mesmo, e funciona internet normalmente com qualquer chip.


Um reset na interfaçe JFA resolveria. Pode ser o tempo de envio do n° para a operadora que está curto.
Ou ainda o aparelho telefônico conectado a essa interface.

Quanto ao ZTE, acho provável se tratar de chip antigo ou plano sem internet.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, estou sabendo que o Link3G, algumas vezes e em algumas localidades está detectando uma tal de rede UTRAN. O que seria isso?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, estou sabendo que o Link3G, algumas vezes e em algumas localidades está detectando uma tal de rede UTRAN. O que seria isso?


UTRAN que eu conheço são os enlaces de trânsito das redes celular. Mas desconheço que elas são abertas ou rastreáveis por equipamentos cliente.

Tem que ver se não é uma dessas operadoras com ERB alugada como os Correios que alugam a rede da TIM

----------


## sphreak

> Olha aí o print:


Em roaming>>> Usuário em trânsito

Pode ser inúmeros problemas. Conhecendo o Link3G ele é meio sentimental. Se o sinal for baixo ele registra em outra rede/ERB em busca do melhor sinal. 
A cada troca de chip tem que resetar ele pra ele refazer o registro do chip na rede.

Pricipalmente se for a última versão do firmware da Elsys que tem mais funcionalidades mas é meio burro. Prefiro o firmware stock ou o intermediário.

----------


## chicao48

> Em roaming>>> Usuário em trânsito
> 
> Pode ser inúmeros problemas. Conhecendo o Link3G ele é meio sentimental. Se o sinal for baixo ele registra em outra rede/ERB em busca do melhor sinal. 
> A cada troca de chip tem que resetar ele pra ele refazer o registro do chip na rede.
> 
> Pricipalmente se for a última versão do firmware da Elsys que tem mais funcionalidades mas é meio burro. Prefiro o firmware stock ou o intermediário.


Tá ok! :Congrats:

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Em área rural esquece a Claro infelizmente.
- Tenho clientes que com smartphone Claro funciona normalmente seja em 3G ou mesmo em 4G porém a 30 ou 40 metros longe da casa.
Na casa se usa antena externa 1800( 3G) ou 2600( 4G), sinal chega a -95 dBm e ao receber a chamada cai a internet mas não consegue falar ao telefone.
Acontece que a Claro ao usar uma chamada de voz, muda o status da rede de 3 G para GSM ou 4G para 3G e aí as antenas tradicionais não funcionam por que possui um determinado corte. Uma log-periódica 800 a 2500 foi a melhor solução embora tenha caído o sinal para -100 dBm.
Quem usa, uns e outros me relataram que 1 GB consumida no sistema pre-pago é diferente das outras operadoras que normalmente é um pouco mais, acho que até faz sentido por que consumi 300 MB de dados da Vivo em menos de 2 horas sem ao menos ter navegado.

----------


## sphreak

> Em área rural esquece a Claro infelizmente.
> - Tenho clientes que com smartphone Claro funciona normalmente seja em 3G ou mesmo em 4G porém a 30 ou 40 metros longe da casa.
> Na casa se usa antena externa 1800( 3G) ou 2600( 4G), sinal chega a -95 dBm e ao receber a chamada cai a internet mas não consegue falar ao telefone.
> Acontece que a Claro ao usar uma chamada de voz, muda o status da rede de 3 G para GSM ou 4G para 3G e aí as antenas tradicionais não funcionam por que possui um determinado corte. Uma log-periódica 800 a 2500 foi a melhor solução embora tenha caído o sinal para -100 dBm.
> Quem usa, uns e outros me relataram que 1 GB consumida no sistema pre-pago é diferente das outras operadoras que normalmente é um pouco mais, acho que até faz sentido por que consumi 300 MB de dados da Vivo em menos de 2 horas sem ao menos ter navegado.


O que ocorre exatamente é: Quando em 4G (2600Mhz ou 1800Mhz) para voz a rede comuta para 3G em 2100Mhz ou 850Mhz.

Se a rede WCDMA for em 2100Mhz e o sinal 4G estiver superior a -90dBm a chamada é passível de ser completada. 
Se o sinal for inferior ou em 850Mhz a ligação cai.

Um instalador (montador e anteneiro não conta), ciente do funcionamento da rede, determinaria a frequência dos 4G e 3G presentes e acrescentaria uma antena ao sistema para 3G em 850Mhz ou utilizaria uma grelha de 25dBi que abrange desde o 4G em 1800Mhz, passando pelo 3G em 2100Mhz até o 4G em 2600Mhz.

Mas instalar 4G rural em 1800/2600Mhz acima de 5~8km sem uma antena de alto ganho e de exata frequência é pedir pra passar raiva.

Eu nem instalo.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, a fonte de alimentação do Amplimax é de tensão 24v, então, se fosse necessário fazer um AP usando uma CPE para enviar o sinal, a LAN do Amplimax não poderia ser interligado direto na LAN da CPE. É isso, ou eu tô errado?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, a fonte de alimentação do Amplimax é de tensão 24v, então, se fosse necessário fazer um AP usando uma CPE para enviar o sinal, a LAN do Amplimax não poderia ser interligado direto na LAN da CPE. É isso, ou eu tô errado?


A LAN do Amplimax (do equipamento) deve ser ligada no próprio POE Splitter, por 3 motivos: A LAN do equipamento é porta LAN + POE + linha telefônica. 
Você pode (e seria o natural) conectar a CPE no Splitter/Injetor do Amplimax e nunca diretamente no equipamento propriamente.

Liga a LAN do injetor POE do Amplimax na LAN do POE da CPE. LAN to LAN.
Aí a tensão do Amplimax e da CPE são irrelevantes.

----------


## chicao48

> A LAN do Amplimax (do equipamento) deve ser ligada no próprio POE Splitter, por 3 motivos: A LAN do equipamento é porta LAN + POE + linha telefônica. 
> Você pode (e seria o natural) conectar a CPE no Splitter/Injetor do Amplimax e nunca diretamente no equipamento propriamente.
> 
> Liga a LAN do injetor POE do Amplimax na LAN do POE da CPE. LAN to LAN.
> Aí a tensão do Amplimax e da CPE são irrelevantes.


Tá ok, thank you very much!

----------


## sphreak

> Boa notícia: acabei de falar com o Klebson, ele me disse q ainda este ano vão lançar o firmware 1.2 com esta faixa de operação: 4G em 850 MHz.
> Disse também que realmente o VoLTE já está testado e operacional, basta somente a Tim "liberar" o uso pelo Amplimax para o firmware deste (amplimax) também liberar...


Hoje estava "fuçando" um Amplimax e me deparei com uma configuração de "ims". É o servidor de VoLTE da operadora. 
Nos aparelhos android, a configuração é automática. No Amplimax tem que fornecer o servidor.
Liguei no *144 da TIM, como sempre os atendentes não sabem nem por onde a galinha mija!

Se souberem qual é esse servidor, mandem aí pra gente!

----------


## sergios

Não tenho como confirmar. Pois aqui na região Norte ainda não temos o VoLTE em funcionamento.
Mas pelo que vi em outros forum, é só isso mesmo que está aí.
Veja esses links aqui.
https://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/...07361/page-364
https://www.showmetech.com.br/tutori...ne-ou-celular/

----------


## sergios

Chegou minha antena da Aquário (Antena Celular Yagi 4g Lte 700 Mhz 20 Dbi).
Comprei de um vendedor do Mercado Livre que se denomina Aquário. Bem honesto, veio pela transportadora Mercúrio e com nota fiscal.

Considerações:
A antena é bem grande, ela é dividia em duas parte. Dois elementos vieram um pouco tortos. Achei um tanto "meia boca" a emenda das duas partes da antena. Não sei pra que serve esse silicone furado a frente do conector.
Acho que apenas um ponto de fixação dessa antena no mastro, não é o suficiente para deixá-la bem firme em relação a ventos fortes e chuva.

Acho que vou fazer a instalação no próximo domingo e coloco os resultados aqui.

Uma pergunta boba... Posso colocar somente uma parte da antena e testar? Ou obrigatoriamente tenho que instalar completa? 

link do ML:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/..._JM?quantity=1

----------


## sphreak

> Chegou minha antena da Aquário (Antena Celular Yagi 4g Lte 700 Mhz 20 Dbi).
> Comprei de um vendedor do Mercado Livre que se denomina Aquário. Bem honesto, veio pela transportadora Mercúrio e com nota fiscal.
> 
> Considerações:
> A antena é bem grande, ela é dividia em duas parte. Dois elementos vieram um pouco tortos. Achei um tanto "meia boca" a emenda das duas partes da antena. Não sei pra que serve esse silicone furado a frente do conector.
> Acho que apenas um ponto de fixação dessa antena no mastro, não é o suficiente para deixá-la bem firme em relação a ventos fortes e chuva.
> 
> Acho que vou fazer a instalação no próximo domingo e coloco os resultados aqui.
> 
> ...


Você comprou direto do fabricante. Ótima qualidade essa antena.
O silicone com um "furo" é só o enchimento para vedar o local da solda entre o conector e o dipolo. É pra não entrar água. Não mexa!

Os diretores tortos podem ser reposicionados com leve pressão da mão. Cuidado pra não fazer efeito "vai e volta" para não quebrar os diretores de alumínio. Esse modelo com diretores soldados sobre a antena podem se arrancar caso forçados em excesso. Eu pessoalmente, apesar do aspecto, deixaria como estão. Seria mais pejudicial a ausência de um diretor arrancado do que torto!

Quanto a emenda é pra ela atingir os 20dBi. Se você utilizar a metade ela vai ficar só com 15dBi. Se for fazer testes e manusear a antena, pode ser só a metade. Utilize ela completa na instalação definitiva.

Quanto a fixação da emenda, aperte os parafusos philips até ficar firme. Não exagere senão espana!

A fixação da antena no mastro é pela chapa retangular.
Você vai perceber que tem dois lados com vários furos e dois lados com dois furos. 
O lado com dois furos vai em um mastro de 1' 1/4. Vocé irá perceber que os grampos U que vão nestes furos são levemente maiores que o encaixe. Pressione o grampo U com a mão com força, mas também com cuidado para ele não fechar mais que 2mm.
Os grampos U que fixam a antena na chapa devem ser colocados pelo lado oposto dos grampos do mastro.
Eu utilizo eles, o posterior na posição central e o anterior na posição superior. Insira a antena pelos dois grampos de modo que ela fique levemente elevada e que o conector fique na face externa da chapa. Aperte tudo até ficar firme, tomando cuidado pra não amassar a antena e o cano (ou deformar a chapa) por excesso de aperto.

Voltando a falar da emenda central da antena, após unida as duas partes e apertados os 4 parafusos, procure não bater a ponta no chão ou balançar em excesso. Isso afrouxa a emenda e dá um aspecto "dobrado" a antena, sendo necessário reaperto.

Se devidamente apertada, ela suporta ventos de até 80km/h. Geralmente danos são causados por galhos ou pássaros que pousam.

Uma última dica: Após conectar definitivamente o cabo, passe fita isolante de autofusão 3M. Isso impede a entrada de água no conector e sua oxidação.

Boa sorte! Ótima antena

----------


## JoaoBC

Nos telefones, além de citar o nome do apn (tim ims),
o apn propriamente dito (ims), é necessário citar o tipo de apn (ims) ou (ims,xcap) -> repare que NÃO há espaço entre as palavras "ims","xcap", e a vírgula.
É também necessário informar q usa ipv4 e ipv6

----------


## sergios

> Você comprou direto do fabricante. Ótima qualidade essa antena.


Comprei no Mercado Livre, acho que é a própria Aquário. Pois o preço é o mesmo do site, mas o frete pelo ML era mais em conta.



> Voltando a falar da emenda central da antena, após unida as duas partes e apertados os 4 parafusos, procure não bater a ponta no chão ou balançar em excesso. Isso afrouxa a emenda e dá um aspecto "dobrado" a antena, sendo necessário reaperto.


Ela já veio levemente desalinhada, quando as duas partes estão unidas.



> Boa sorte! Ótima antena


Obrigado, vou precisar.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, fiz um teste com o chip da OI no meu ZTE 253l 3/4G a 1 Km em linha da torre, dentro da residência, na qual pega sinal local em qualquer celular; fiz uma configuração manual de cada frequência em especifico, e em GSM funcionou 900 e 1800Mhz, e em 3G funcionou apenas em 2100Mhz. Depois peguei emprestado um Samgung galaxy Duos, e configurei para apenas 3G, e apliquei o código *#0011#, indicou band 1, que se refere a frequência de 2100Mhz; só que houve divergência quanto as frequências GSM, pois configurei para apenas GSM, e o Samsung só indicou GSM 1800Mhz e não em 900Mhz também.

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, saiu (finalmente) novo documento sobre sensibilidade de celulares.
Envio para vocês, e reenvio o de 2016 para comparação.

----------


## chicao48

> Amigos, fiz um teste com o chip da OI no meu ZTE 253l 3/4G a 1 Km em linha da torre, dentro da residência, na qual pega sinal local em qualquer celular; fiz uma configuração manual de cada frequência em especifico, e em GSM funcionou 900 e 1800Mhz, e em 3G funcionou apenas em 2100Mhz. Depois peguei emprestado um Samgung galaxy Duos, e configurei para apenas 3G, e apliquei o código *#0011#, indicou band 1, que se refere a frequência de 2100Mhz; só que houve divergência quanto as frequências GSM, pois configurei para apenas GSM, e o Samsung só indicou GSM 1800Mhz e não em 900Mhz também.


Desvendei o mistério. É porque, quando a rede é transmitida em duas bandas de frequência, o Samsung indica uma frequência no slot do chip 1 e a outra frequência no slot do chip 2. No slot do chip 1, indica 900Mhz e no slot do chip 2 indica 1800Mhz.

----------


## sphreak

> Desvendei o mistério. É porque, quando a rede é transmitida em duas bandas de frequência, o Samsung indica uma frequência no slot do chip 1 e a outra frequência no slot do chip 2. No slot do chip 1, indica 900Mhz e no slot do chip 2 indica 1800Mhz.


É como eu expliquei em posts anteriores. Os equipamentos Samsung apresentam qualquer sinal forte quando o chip não está registrado e fazendo ligações.

Se o slot 1 estava com Chip da OI, ele apresenta a frequência na qual está registrado. Se o slot 2 está sem chip, ou com chip de outra operadora (e não está registrado na operadora de origem) o sinal apresentado é o mais forte disponível e não registrado no slot 1.

Tem também o fato de os smartphones dual chip, não registrarem os slots simultaneamente em 3G/4G. Se um slot está em 3G ou 4G, o outro slot obrigatoriamente será 2G (GSM). Se não houver 3G/4G presente na área, ambos slots serão 2G, ou se, por exemplo, um dos slots estiverem configurados para 3G/4G, o outro slot ficará confinado a 2G, mesmo que a operadora do chip desse slot seja 3G/4G na área!

----------


## chicao48

> É como eu expliquei em posts anteriores. Os equipamentos Samsung apresentam qualquer sinal forte quando o chip não está registrado e fazendo ligações.
> 
> Se o slot 1 estava com Chip da OI, ele apresenta a frequência na qual está registrado. Se o slot 2 está sem chip, ou com chip de outra operadora (e não está registrado na operadora de origem) o sinal apresentado é o mais forte disponível e não registrado no slot 1.
> 
> Tem também o fato de os smartphones dual chip, não registrarem os slots simultaneamente em 3G/4G. Se um slot está em 3G ou 4G, o outro slot obrigatoriamente será 2G (GSM). Se não houver 3G/4G presente na área, ambos slots serão 2G, ou se, por exemplo, um dos slots estiverem configurados para 3G/4G, o outro slot ficará confinado a 2G, mesmo que a operadora do chip desse slot seja 3G/4G na área!


Tá ok! :Congrats:

----------


## sergios

Olá amigos. Mais uma vez venho aqui agradecer a toda colaboração de vocês.
Segue abaixo algumas fotos e vídeos da minha segunda instalação do Amplimax, da Elsys. 
Mais uma vez informo que não sou instalador de antenas. Sou Analista de TI e Bacharelando em Engenharia Elétrica.
Caso percebam algum erro, favor informar.
O intuito dessa instalação, é para prover uma comunicação mínima a quem não tinha comunicação. E que agora tem.
Mais uma vez, muito obrigado a todos vocês. Tirar as dúvidas aqui, foi fundamental para o sucesso e funcionamento do sistema.

*Amplimax: 18Km de Vigia-PA.*
Amplimax recebendo sinal 4G da TIM, funcionando à 18Km (em linha reta) de Vigia-PA.
Hotspot com internet grátis para a população local, configurado para funcionar apenas Facebook e Whatsapp.
Equipamentos utilizados:
- Antena Aquário CF720 - 20Dbi, 700Mhz.
- Amplimax - Elsys.
- Mikrotik RB750 GR3
- TP-Link, TL WA 5210G 2.4 Ghz
- Antena Omni Aquário 15 Dbi, 2.4Ghz

----------


## sphreak

> l



Muito bom!

Só daria a dica, se é comunitário e está rodando um plano da TIM (se for o novo TIM Pré TOP), considere liberar navegação para sites .GOV.BR

Parabéns!

----------


## sergios

> Muito bom!
> 
> Só daria a dica, se é comunitário e está rodando um plano da TIM (se for o novo TIM Pré TOP), considere liberar navegação para sites .GOV.BR
> 
> Parabéns!


Sim, é o TIM Pré TOP.
Como ainda é a primeira semana de funcionamento, vou deixar como está e verificar o consumo da franquia.
Já estou verificando a liberação de alguns outros sites. Pois vou disponibilizar essa mesma conexão para ser usada na Escola.
*Consumo: Crédito de R$15,00 em 02/03/19, válido por 10 dias.
Total de 1,4GB. Consumo de 101MB ( 7,05%), dias 03, 04 e 05 de Março.*

----------


## sergios

O que falta agora, é a Elsys fazer funcionar o acesso remoto do Amplimax. Assim como não tem a função de alterar para o modo Bridge.
Pois simplesmente não funciona o DDNS, Redirecionamento de portas e DMZ. Nada que se relacione a acesso remoto, funciona no Amplimax.
Por conta disso, não consigo acessar o Mikrotik que está atrás do Amplimax.
Já enviei e-mail ao suporte relatando esses sinistros.

----------


## JoaoBC

Gente se alguém puder postar aqui uma "foto" (printscreen) da tela de um computador lugado ao amplimax, mostrando qualquer cousa sobre o VoLTE (ex: botão para ligar/desligar o VoLTE) ou sobre o apn "ims" eu agradeço.

----------


## sergios

Senhores, estou com um problema de estabilidade física com a antena da Aquário.
Conforme coloquei anteriormente as fotos aqui, ela tem quase 3 metros de comprimento.
Desta forma, com um único ponto de ancoragem, ela facilmente se move horizontalmente com ventos fortes, mesmo tendo apertando muito bem os parafusos de sua sustentação.
Pergunto-lhes. É possível fazer dois pontos de ancoragem, conforme desenho anexo?
Possível eu sei que é. Mas a minha dúvida é se isso não vai de alguma forma degradar o sinal recebido.

----------


## chicao48

> Senhores, estou com um problema de estabilidade física com a antena da Aquário.
> Conforme coloquei anteriormente as fotos aqui, ela tem quase 3 metros de comprimento.
> Desta forma, com um único ponto de ancoragem, ela facilmente se move horizontalmente com ventos fortes, mesmo tendo apertando muito bem os parafusos de sua sustentação.
> Pergunto-lhes. É possível fazer dois pontos de ancoragem, conforme desenho anexo?
> Possível eu sei que é. Mas a minha dúvida é se isso não vai de alguma forma degradar o sinal recebido.


Já tive problemas também com uma antena da Aquário de 900Mhz desse mesmo tamanho. A solução foi comprar tubos acima de 1 polegada para fazer o mastro, e mandar o serralheiro fazer também duas "estrelinjas" usando arruelas e parafuso com porcas, para fazer amarração no meio do mastro e abaixo da antena no topo do mastro, e deixei a antena com a ponta um pouco apontada para cima, para compensar a queda na inclinação na ponta da antena, e funcionou perfeitamente.

----------


## sphreak

> Senhores, estou com um problema de estabilidade física com a antena da Aquário.
> Conforme coloquei anteriormente as fotos aqui, ela tem quase 3 metros de comprimento.
> Desta forma, com um único ponto de ancoragem, ela facilmente se move horizontalmente com ventos fortes, mesmo tendo apertando muito bem os parafusos de sua sustentação.
> Pergunto-lhes. É possível fazer dois pontos de ancoragem, conforme desenho anexo?
> Possível eu sei que é. Mas a minha dúvida é se isso não vai de alguma forma degradar o sinal recebido.


Na verdade não é a antena em si que balança horizontalmente. É o mastro que torce, ou a chapa que desliza por falta de diâmetro do mastro.

Muito comum quando a instalação é executada erroneamente em mastros de 3/4'. 
O correto é utilizar mastros anodizados de alma grossa. Diâmetro 1.1/4 polegada

----------


## sergios

> Muito comum quando a instalação é executada erroneamente em mastros de 3/4'. 
> O correto é utilizar mastros anodizados de alma grossa. Diâmetro 1.1/4 polegada


Estou usando de 1". Acho também que é a chapa deslizando.

----------


## sphreak

> Estou usando de 1". Acho também que é a chapa deslizando.


Aperte mais os parafusos. Aperte por igual pra não deixar o grampo mais "puxado" de um lado.
Se o mastro for de alma grossa (2mm ou mais) a chapa deformará. Se for fina, o tubo vai achatar. Nestes pontos de aperto a chapa para de deslizar.

----------


## sergios

> ... a chapa deformará. Se for fina, o tubo vai achatar..


A chapa deforma quando aperta.
Histórico...
Eu pedi para que comprassem tubo galvanizado de 1". Quando cheguei no local, tinham comprado tubo de poço artesiano.
O tubo era de 1" alma grossa e com rosca nas pontas. Até serviu, mas eram varas de 3m e não de 6m, e balançavam muito.
Pra compensar isso, amarrei dois tubos utilizando arame galvanizado. Essa amarração fiz a cada meio metro.
Fiz o mesmo com mais dois tubos, enroscando-os nos tubos da base, perfazendo um total de 6m de altura (quatro tubos de 3m).
O problema foi fixar a Antena Aquário na ponta, pois com os dois tubos juntos, não dava pra apertar os grampos. Tive que cortar em 10cm um dos tubos e assim fixar a antena.
Certamente que tubo de poço artesiano não é o ideal para essa função. Mas era o que eu tinha disponível.

----------


## sphreak

> A chapa deforma quando aperta.
> Histórico...
> Eu pedi para que comprassem tubo galvanizado de 1". Quando cheguei no local, tinham comprado tubo de poço artesiano.
> O tubo era de 1" alma grossa e com rosca nas pontas. Até serviu, mas eram varas de 3m e não de 6m, e balançavam muito.
> Pra compensar isso, amarrei dois tubos utilizando arame galvanizado. Essa amarração fiz a cada meio metro.
> Fiz o mesmo com mais dois tubos, enroscando-os nos tubos da base, perfazendo um total de 6m de altura (quatro tubos de 3m).
> O problema foi fixar a Antena Aquário na ponta, pois com os dois tubos juntos, não dava pra apertar os grampos. Tive que cortar em 10cm um dos tubos e assim fixar a antena.
> Certamente que tubo de poço artesiano não é o ideal para essa função. Mas era o que eu tinha disponível.


Utilize esse tipo de tubo pra fixar antenas



Em casas de antenas tem. Procure sempre de alma grossa.
Se precisar estaiar, não use aquela porcaria de estrelinha. Ela escorrega e afrouxa. Faça 3 furos no cano com uma broca fina e passe o arame do estaio por dentro.
Não ultrapasse 3 metros senão fica balançando.

Se precisar de 6mts ou mais, use uma torre telescopica

----------


## sergios

> Utilize esse tipo de tubo pra fixar antenas
> 
> 
> 
> Em casas de antenas tem. Procure sempre de alma grossa.
> Se precisar estaiar, não use aquela porcaria de estrelinha. Ela escorrega e afrouxa. Faça 3 furos no cano com uma broca fina e passe o arame do estaio por dentro.
> Não ultrapasse 3 metros senão fica balançando.
> 
> Se precisar de 6mts ou mais, use uma torre telescopica


Obrigado sphreak,
Acho que vou pedir pelo Mercado Livre uma telescópica. Pois aqui em Belém creio que ninguém vende isso.
Só espero que essas telescópicas sejam de qualidade.

----------


## sphreak

> Obrigado sphreak,
> Acho que vou pedir pelo Mercado Livre uma telescópica. Pois aqui em Belém creio que ninguém vende isso.
> Só espero que essas telescópicas sejam de qualidade.


Se não tiver em casas de antenas, com frete e tudo pode sair mais caro que você pedir pra um serralheiro fazer.

----------


## sergios

Estou verificando sobre a proteção elétrica dos equipamentos. Logicamente que a melhor forma seria fazer um Para-Raios, mas no momento não tenho como fazer.
Vou começar pelo mais básico, No-break, filtro de linha, aterramento, etc.
O que não encontrei foi um supressor de surto específico para o cabeamento RGC213 (conectores N macho e TNC macho), padrão de telefonia rual.
Alguma sugestão?

----------


## sphreak

> Estou verificando sobre a proteção elétrica dos equipamentos. Logicamente que a melhor forma seria fazer um Para-Raios, mas no momento não tenho como fazer.
> Vou começar pelo mais básico, No-break, filtro de linha, aterramento, etc.
> O que não encontrei foi um supressor de surto específico para o cabeamento RGC213 (conectores N macho e TNC macho), padrão de telefonia rual.
> Alguma sugestão?


As queimas por descargas elétricas que tive até hoje, nenhuma foi por descarga direta no mastro ou nos equipamentos. Foi pela estática induzida nos cabos suspensos entre o cliente e o local de instalação. 
Quanto maior o comprimento dos cabos, maior a chance de queima.

O que eu faço são procedimentos simples, como utilizar barra de aterramento no mastro da antena e utilizar Clamper aterrado na base do telefone (aterra a linha e a energia).

No caso do Amplimax tem um dificultante nesse aterramento. Não dá pra utilizar protetor no cabo entre o injetor e o Amplimax. O que dá pra fazer é usar cabo utp blindado + conector blindado.

----------


## chicao48

> Estou verificando sobre a proteção elétrica dos equipamentos. Logicamente que a melhor forma seria fazer um Para-Raios, mas no momento não tenho como fazer.
> Vou começar pelo mais básico, No-break, filtro de linha, aterramento, etc.
> O que não encontrei foi um supressor de surto específico para o cabeamento RGC213 (conectores N macho e TNC macho), padrão de telefonia rual.
> Alguma sugestão?


Tem que lembrar também, que essas redes de energia em zona rural são muito vulneráveis a pico de tensão na rede. Conheço uma região que os aparelhos de tv's, mesmo fora do período de chuvas, vivem dando entrada em assistência técnica, devido oscilação de tensão na rede elétrica.

----------


## sergios

> O que eu faço são procedimentos simples, como utilizar barra de aterramento no mastro da antena e utilizar Clamper aterrado na base do telefone (aterra a linha e a energia).


Utilizar o mesmo aterramento para ambos, certo?




> No caso do Amplimax tem um dificultante nesse aterramento. Não dá pra utilizar protetor no cabo entre o injetor e o Amplimax. O que dá pra fazer é usar cabo utp blindado + conector blindado.


No meu caso, o Amplimax está junto com o Mikrotik na caixa hermética. Então não há necessidade de usar cabo blindado. Estou usando blindado que leva do Mikrotik até a CPE+Omni.
Vi este supressor em uma loja de eletrônica. Segundo o vendedor, a TIM utiliza em suas ERBs.
Não comprei devido a frequência que ele opera, até 700Mhz. Tenho receio dele cortar a frequência da TIM que chega no Amplimax, que deve ser quase 800Mhz. Creio que 790Mhz.

----------


## sergios

> Tem que lembrar também, que essas redes de energia em zona rural são muito vulneráveis a pico de tensão na rede. Conheço uma região que os aparelhos de tv's, mesmo fora do período de chuvas, vivem dando entrada em assistência técnica, devido oscilação de tensão na rede elétrica.


Então, ontem e hoje aconteceu direto isso. Não tenho como me deslocar até lá (são 100Km).
No final do mês estarei indo lá e levarei o que puder em relação a proteção dos equipamentos.

----------


## chicao48

> Então, ontem e hoje aconteceu direto isso. Não tenho como me deslocar até lá (são 100Km).
> No final do mês estarei indo lá e levarei o que puder em relação a proteção dos equipamentos.


O risco de queima do aparelho pelo cabo coaxial é quase nula. O risco maior mesmo, é pela rede elétrica!

 


https://www.americanas.com.br/produt...d798f86ff51c7a

----------


## sergios

> O risco de queima do aparelho pelo cabo coaxial é quase nula. O risco maior mesmo, é pela rede elétrica!
> 
>  
> 
> 
> https://www.americanas.com.br/produt...d798f86ff51c7a


Não sei se é melhor comprar outro Amplimax (caso queime) ou um Clamper desses, é o mesmo preço  :Smile: 
De qualquer forma, obrigado pela informação.

----------


## sphreak

> Não sei se é melhor comprar outro Amplimax (caso queime) ou um Clamper desses, é o mesmo preço 
> De qualquer forma, obrigado pela informação.


O Amplimax muitas vezes nem utiliza cabo coaxial externo. E se utiliza o tamanho é mínimo. 

Reitero por experiência em anos de campo com telefonia rural: A queima se dá por indução eletrostática em cabos longos da instalação externa. 
Fio de telefone externo, fio de energia externo. Mesmo desligados da rede, um raio pode induzir eletricidade e queimar o equipamento distante do cliente.
O cabo UTP entre o injetor POE e o Amplimax não tem muita opção de aterramento/proteção. 

Vou testar esses dias um protetor Ubiquiti próximo ao Amplimax e verificar se não há alterações de rede/voz/energia.

Eu utilizo muito esse tipo de Clamper:



Com pino central devidamente aterrado.

Ele protege a entrada inicial do sistema, ou seja, a entrada da concessionária de energia. Entretanto não protege o cabo UTP externo (entre o injetor e o Amplimax), que em caso de descarga atmosférica local, pode levar a queima do equipamento.

----------


## chicao48

> Não sei se é melhor comprar outro Amplimax (caso queime) ou um Clamper desses, é o mesmo preço 
> De qualquer forma, obrigado pela informação.


Eu usaria esse Clamper indicado pelo amigo sphreak, haja vista que, já vi um depoimento de um consumidor num site de vendas que não lembro mais qual, informar que deu um surto elétrico na casa dele, e o único eletrodoméstico dele que não queimou foi exatamente o que estava protegido por um desses modelos de proteção Clamper!

----------


## sergios

No hotspot que fiz, usando o 4G da TIM, estou percebendo que provavelmente a TIM está bloqueando minha conexão, sem derrubar a conexão.
No Amplimax está tudo ok, tudo indicando o sinal de 4G. Mas ninguém consegue navegar.
Não tenho como afirmar. Pois não estou na localidade onde isso ocorre. Mas presumo que seja isso.

Alguém já passou por algo parecido?

----------


## chicao48

> No hotspot que fiz, usando o 4G da TIM, estou percebendo que provavelmente a TIM está bloqueando minha conexão, sem derrubar a conexão.
> No Amplimax está tudo ok, tudo indicando o sinal de 4G. Mas ninguém consegue navegar.
> Não tenho como afirmar. Pois não estou na localidade onde isso ocorre. Mas presumo que seja isso.
> 
> Alguém já passou por algo parecido?


Já estou percebendo alguns relatos na internet a respeito disso; inclusive semanas atrás comentei neste tópico a respeito de um internauta que nem na cidade consegue navegar na internet com o chip da Claro, só apenas com o da Vivo. Esse roteador ZTE 3/4G também, vejo pessoas relatando que não conseguem navegar na internet através de determinada operadora nem mesmo na cidade, e nem mesmo fazendo configuração APN específica para aquela determinada operadora.

----------


## sergios

> Já estou percebendo alguns relatos na internet a respeito disso; inclusive semanas atrás comentei neste tópico a respeito de um internauta que nem na cidade consegue navegar na internet com o chip da Claro, só apenas com o da Vivo. Esse roteador ZTE 3/4G também, vejo pessoas relatando que não conseguem navegar na internet através de determinada operadora nem mesmo na cidade, e nem mesmo fazendo configuração APN específica para aquela determinada operadora.


Mas a minha dedução é outra.
Creio que eles estão verificando que há muitas conexões em um único IP e bloqueiam.
Na verdade, não quero crer que seja isso. Pois a própria operadora incentiva o uso desta forma, através dos seus modem.

----------


## sphreak

> Mas a minha dedução é outra.
> Creio que eles estão verificando que há muitas conexões em um único IP e bloqueiam.
> Na verdade, não quero crer que seja isso. Pois a própria operadora incentiva o uso desta forma, através dos seus modem.


Eu tive uma experiência desse tipo.
Verifique se não foi consumida toda a franquia e não houve adiantamento de franquia ou empréstimo de créditos.
Tem o detalhe que ao fim da franquia, todos os equipamentos conectados começam a receber mensagem da TIM: " Conecte a rede TIM"
Essa mensagem tem 2 problemas: o primeiro é que gera um cookie vinculado ao numero TIM de celulares TIM conectados nesse hotspot. Quem tiver saldo e conectar vai ficar dependente desse cookie e do próprio saldo ou quem não tiver saldo vai ficar bloqueado até que o cookie expire (mesmo que volte a franquia do chip que está no Amplimax)

A solução é fazer um reset no Amplimax e limpar os cookies de todos os equipamentos e navegadores envolvidos. Um trampo monstro!

O ideal é orientar a todos os usuários a não clicar em nenhuma mensagem da TIM que possa aparecer nos aparelhos conectados

----------


## sergios

> Eu tive uma experiência desse tipo.
> Verifique se não foi consumida toda a franquia e não houve adiantamento de franquia ou empréstimo de créditos.


Essa sema coloquei crédito para o mês inteiro e verifiquei junto a TIM confirmando o crédito.
Desconheço essa opção de Empréstimo de crédito.




> Tem o detalhe que ao fim da franquia, todos os equipamentos conectados começam a receber mensagem da TIM: " Conecte a rede TIM"
> Essa mensagem tem 2 problemas: o primeiro é que gera um cookie vinculado ao numero TIM de celulares TIM conectados nesse hotspot. Quem tiver saldo e conectar vai ficar dependente desse cookie e do próprio saldo ou quem não tiver saldo vai ficar bloqueado até que o cookie expire (mesmo que volte a franquia do chip que está no Amplimax)


Acho pouco provável essa opção. Pois ...
- A antena externa do Amplimax é 700Mhz. Nela, só chega 4G (dados). Não tem como receber chamada de voz e nem SMS, que por sua vez operam em outra frequência. Já testei, se ligar dá fora de área. Se mandar SMS não chega no Amplimax.
- Quanto aos celulares conectados ao Hotspot receberem cookies da TIM. Permita-me discordar de você, mas não vejo fundamento.
Toda conexão LTE é feita no Amplimax e somente até ele. Depois, é frequência de WIFI (2.4Ghz). Isso é abstrato para a TIM+Amplimax. 
Pois pode ter um ou vários dispositivos no Hotspot. É totalmente transparente para a rede LTE. O Celular pode até estar sem chip que vai funcionar.
O Hotspot (Mikrotik) é totalmente independente. Mesmo Amplimax desligado, a rede Hotspot funciona, claro, não navega.




> A solução é fazer um reset no Amplimax e limpar os cookies de todos os equipamentos e navegadores envolvidos. Um trampo monstro!


Acho que fazer um reset no Amplimax rotineiramente é até salutar e recomendável. Isso não vai implicar no seu funcionamento. A não ser que você tenha feito regras e direcionamento de portas, DMZ, etc. Tem que refazer todo o trabalho ou restaurar o backup.
Quanto a limpar o cookies de todos os dispositivos. Acho que também não resolveria.
Tinha um celular que não encontrava rede wifi, cheguei a apagar todas as redes wifi salvas no celular e nada. Dei um reset na Antena CPE (TPLink), pronto, funcionou.
Acho que o MAC do celular tava "travado" na CPE.




> O ideal é orientar a todos os usuários a não clicar em nenhuma mensagem da TIM que possa aparecer nos aparelhos conectados


Isso sim é um trabalho monstro.

Hoje, falando com a pessoa que deixei lá como suporte (mesmo ela não tendo conhecimento). A mesma disse que o filtro de linha com DPS que deixei lá, fica desligando os equipamentos toda hora.
Claro, o DPS do filtro de linha está lá justamente pra isso, proteger os equipamentos
Isso reforça minha tese de que a energia lá é muito instável (como em muitos outros interiores). Aterramento, lá ninguém sabe o que é isso.
Já estou comprando material pra fazer aterramento, assim como comprei hoje no site da Clamper, dois CLAMPER Energia + Ethernet PoE.

----------


## sphreak

Experiência própria. 

Quando acaba a franquia de dados, a TIM redireciona toda a navegação para https://wcad.tim.com.br
ou
https://auth1.tim.com.br



Inclusive a abertura do navegador, no caso dos smartphones, é muitas vezes involuntária por parte do usuário. Por se tratar de um roteador, o redirecionamento da TIM não faz distinção de onde vem a requisição de pacote (pra todos os fins a requisição veio do Amplimax), enviando portanto o redirecionamento pra qualquer equipamento conectado. O cookie portanto vai para o navegador que fez a requisição, ficando ativo até que expire ou seja excluído. Como há requisição de pacotes na rede, feitas por múltiplos usuários, o cookie se implanta em todos os navegadores enquanto durar o bloqueio de dados da TIM.

Nessa página apresentada acima, que reitero: É recebida em todos os equipamentos que tentam navegar durante o bloqueio de dados. O usuário pode logar com seu próprio numero TIM, passando a consumir sua própria franquia de dados. Pode solicitar adiantamento da franquia de dados seguinte (que será aplicada ao número vinculado ao Amplimax) ou fazer empréstimo de créditos (no número vinculado ao Amplimax).
Isso pode ocorrer inclusive em notebooks ou PCs conectados, pois como disse acima, a TIM acha que é o Amplimax requisitando.

Parece uma incoerência. Mas é isso que ocorre no seu telefone quando acaba a franquia de dados. Quando ocorre em um caso assim, onde existem múltiplos usuários o problema se agrava, pois cada um pode tomar uma atitude diferente quando é redirecionado para a página da TIM.

Você mencionou voz, frequências, etc. Não vou entrar no mérito pois esse fenômeno ocorre somente relacionado a franquia de dados móveis.

Estou explicando aqui o que eu já presenciei na prática. No meu dia a dia. 
Isso ocorreu em alguns clientes meus. Eles adiantavam franquia, emprestavam credito (mesmo tendo crédito) até que se esgotavam as possibilidades de continuar navegando e a TIM bloqueava até o início do próximo ciclo. Virava essa zona monumental.

Como você tem um MK depois do Amplimax, sugiro bloquear esses domínios da TIM, impedindo assim que essas páginas de redirecionamento sejam exibidas e veja se o problema persiste.

----------


## sergios

> Estou explicando aqui o que eu já presenciei na prática. No meu dia a dia. 
> Isso ocorreu em alguns clientes meus. Eles adiantavam franquia, emprestavam credito (mesmo tendo crédito) até que se esgotavam as possibilidades de continuar navegando e a TIM bloqueava até o início do próximo ciclo. Virava essa zona monumental.


Cara, que viagem é essa. Tive que ler duas vezes pra entender.
Mas é aí. Como você solucionou isso?





> Como você tem um MK depois do Amplimax, sugiro bloquear esses domínios da TIM, impedindo assim que essas páginas de redirecionamento sejam exibidas e veja se o problema persiste.


Sim, está tudo bloqueado.
Só tá liberado o range de IPs do Facebook e Whatsapp. Que são praticamente os mesmos IPs.

----------


## sphreak

> Cara, que viagem é essa. Tive que ler duas vezes pra entender.
> Mas é aí. Como você solucionou isso?
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, está tudo bloqueado.
> Só tá liberado o range de IPs do Facebook e Whatsapp. Que são praticamente os mesmos IPs.


Parece uma viagem realmente. 

No meu caso como era roteador cliente, não tinha um MK vinculado, era orientar o cliente que, caso aparecer algum site da TIM a não clicar ou fazer opções excessivas.
Alguns clientes, pelo excesso de ocorrências de bloqueio de navegação optaram por migrar para os Correios. Ao fim da franquia não há bloqueio, somente a redução da velocidade.
Ou ainda migrar para um plano exclusivo de dados da TIM.

Apesar do bloqueio e permissão exclusiva de Facebook e Whatsapp, eu fariam uma nova regra exclusiva para tim.com.br

Amanhã vou tentar verificar os domínios e Ips envolvidos com esse redirecionento específico da TIM

----------


## sphreak

> Cara, que viagem é essa. Tive que ler duas vezes pra entender.
> Mas é aí. Como você solucionou isso?
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, está tudo bloqueado.
> Só tá liberado o range de IPs do Facebook e Whatsapp. Que são praticamente os mesmos IPs.


Quer testar o fenômeno bizarro na prática?

Pegue 2 smartphones com chip TIM. 1 com crédito e com franquia de dados ativa e outro sem crédito e com franquia de dados zerada (pobre, sem nada)
Ative o roteador do smartphone que tá sem nada e conecte o smartphone que está normal no wifi do outro.

Tente acessar qualquer página e me conte o que aconteceu.

----------


## sergios

Estou procurando Nobreak que trabalhe em modo Online, mas só estou encontrando de 1200VA, queria um de 600VA.
Segundo minhas pesquisas, os Online são melhores. Haja visto que na localidade a variação de energia é intensa. 
Também, acho que colocar um supressor de surto (tipo o Clamper Pocket) antes do Nobreak ajudaria na estabilização da energia e aumentaria a vida do nobreak. Claro, tudo devidamente aterrado.
Gostaria da opinião dos colegas.

----------


## chicao48

> Estou procurando Nobreak que trabalhe em modo Online, mas só estou encontrando de 1200VA, queria um de 600VA.
> Segundo minhas pesquisas, os Online são melhores. Haja visto que na localidade a variação de energia é intensa. 
> Também, acho que colocar um supressor de surto (tipo o Clamper Pocket) antes do Nobreak ajudaria na estabilização da energia e aumentaria a vida do nobreak. Claro, tudo devidamente aterrado.
> Gostaria da opinião dos colegas.


https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/438...ust600bi-27395

----------


## chicao48

> No hotspot que fiz, usando o 4G da TIM, estou percebendo que provavelmente a TIM está bloqueando minha conexão, sem derrubar a conexão.
> No Amplimax está tudo ok, tudo indicando o sinal de 4G. Mas ninguém consegue navegar.
> Não tenho como afirmar. Pois não estou na localidade onde isso ocorre. Mas presumo que seja isso.
> 
> Alguém já passou por algo parecido?


Amigo, será que não existe a possibilidade de ter limite de quantidade de aparelhos conectados, não?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigo, será que não existe a possibilidade de ter limite de quantidade de aparelhos conectados, não?


De aparelhos conectados quem determina é o MK. Agora de conexões TCP/UDP simultâneas é a TIM. Pode ter estourado esse limite. Mesmo porque tem usuário que vai abrindo abas e apps nos equipamentos e deixa tudo aberto rodando.

----------


## chicao48

> De aparelhos conectados quem determina é o MK. Agora de conexões TCP/UDP simultâneas é a TIM. Pode ter estourado esse limite. Mesmo porque tem usuário que vai abrindo abas e apps nos equipamentos e deixa tudo aberto rodando.


Será que a intenção dessa pessoa desse comentário era comercializar sinal de internet 3/4G, kkkkkkk!. Se não ficou legível eu vou traduzir: Ele fala que não consegue rotear o sinal para 50 clientes, e que a partir de 10 clientes a internet pára de funcionar!

----------


## sphreak

> Será que a intenção dessa pessoa desse comentário era comercializar internet 3/4G, kkkkkkkkk!


Pode ter certeza.

----------


## chicao48

> Pode ter certeza.


Agora me bateu uma dúvida a respeito de um repetidor de sinal de celular de 10W, se instalado num pequeno povoado, e dependendo da quantidade de habitantes, se teria limitações de quantidade de aparelhos conectados nele simultaneamente!

----------


## sphreak

> Agora me bateu uma dúvida a respeito de um repetidor de sinal de celular de 10W, se instalado num pequeno povoado, e dependendo da quantidade de habitantes, se teria limitações de quantidade de aparelhos conectados nele simultaneamente!


Como o sistema de repetição de celular, nada mais é do que um túnel de amplificação de sinal, ele não distingue o que está sendo transmitido por ele. A limitação seria o pico de interferência entre os equipamentos. Uns 30~50 sem tráfego simultâneo excessivo.

Agora com 10W em campo aberto o problema é a tia Ana. Como não existe possibilidade de licenciamento pra esse tipo de operação, lacre e o confisco dos equipamentos é quase certo.

----------


## chicao48

> Como o sistema de repetição de celular, nada mais é do que um túnel de amplificação de sinal, ele não distingue o que está sendo transmitido por ele. A limitação seria o pico de interferência entre os equipamentos. Uns 30~50 sem tráfego simultâneo excessivo.
> 
> Agora com 10W em campo aberto o problema é a tia Ana. Como não existe possibilidade de licenciamento pra esse tipo de operação, lacre e o confisco dos equipamentos é quase certo.


O ano passado eu me deparei com uma reportagem de um blogueiro na internet, a respeito de uma comunidade de uma região do Brasil, que não lembro mais de onde, que a população de um povoado, devido a Vivo não atender ao pedido deles e nem de autoridades municipais, de montar uma repetidora de sinal, lá; eles estavam fazendo uma vaquinha para montar uma repetidora de sinal por conta própria, e eu alertei que seria um investimento de risco, pois a Vivo iria amarrar essa história na barra da saia, e iria fofocar pra dona ANATEL, e a mesma iria apreender os equipamentos. Também mandei uma pergunta através do site de reclamações da ANATEL, se instalar um repetidor de 5W homologado por ela para irradiar o sinal ao ar livre seria permitido; tive como resposta que não, pois apenas as operadoras de celular são detentoras do direito de explorar as faixas de frequências.

----------


## chicao48

> O ano passado eu me deparei com uma reportagem de um blogueiro na internet, a respeito de uma comunidade de uma região do Brasil, que não lembro mais de onde, que a população de um povoado, devido a Vivo não atender ao pedido deles e nem de autoridades municipais, de montar uma repetidora de sinal, lá; eles estavam fazendo uma vaquinha para montar uma repetidora de sinal por conta própria, e eu alertei que seria um investimento de risco, pois a Vivo iria amarrar essa história na barra da saia, e iria fofocar pra dona ANATEL, e a mesma iria apreender os equipamentos. Também mandei uma pergunta através do site de reclamações da ANATEL, se instalar um repetidor de 5W homologado por ela para irradiar o sinal ao ar livre seria permitido; tive como resposta que não, pois apenas as operadoras de celular são detentoras do direito de explorar as faixas de frequências.


Nunca irei entender como um repetidor de sinal de celular é de uso restrito das operadoras, e o mesmo é homologado por dona ANATEL, pode ser comercializado e não ter nem mesmo meios de legalizar o seu funcionamento!

----------


## sergios

> No hotspot que fiz, usando o 4G da TIM, estou percebendo que provavelmente a TIM está bloqueando minha conexão, sem derrubar a conexão.
> No Amplimax está tudo ok, tudo indicando o sinal de 4G. Mas ninguém consegue navegar.
> Não tenho como afirmar. Pois não estou na localidade onde isso ocorre. Mas presumo que seja isso.
> Alguém já passou por algo parecido?


Olá amigos,
Somente para informar qual era o problema e o que foi feito.

Este fim de semana, fui na localidade e me deparei com:
- Uma fonte PoE queimada.
Provavelmente pelas constantes variações de energia.
- O cabo do Amplimax estava no Mikrotik.
Meu "ajudante" trocou e não soube colocar no local correto.
- O cabo do Mikrotik estava no Amplimax.
Meu "ajudante" trocou e não soube colocar no local correto. II
- Mikrotik desconfigurado.
Provavelmente pelas constantes variações de energia.

Procedimentos:
Fiz o aterramento, troquei toda a fiação elétrica, comprei um nobreak APC 400VA.
Depois de um dia de trabalho, reset de fábrica Amplimax e Mikrotik. Configurei tudo novamente.
Pronto, tudo normal e operante sem interrupções até o momento.

Detalhes:
O APC400 VA é muito bom. No domingo, por várias vezes ele entrou em ação, não por falta de energia, e sim pelas constantes variações de energia. Foi o R$400,00 mais bem gasto  :Smile: 
No plug do nobreak, estou usando um Clamper Pocket.
Como levei somente uma vara de 3m para o aterramento, o mesmo não ficou 100%. Na verdade, longe disso.
Fazendo medições no Multímetro, Fase/Neutro = 117V, Fase/Terra = 140V, Terra/Neutro = 22V.
Nunca vi um aterramento tão fora dos padrões. No final do mês estarei levando mais três varas de aterramento.

Ainda bem que não era a TIM barrando as conexões.
Muito obrigado a todos pelas colaborações e ajuda.

----------


## sphreak

> Nunca irei entender como um repetidor de sinal de celular é de uso restrito das operadoras, e o mesmo é homologado por dona ANATEL, pode ser comercializado e não ter nem mesmo meios de legalizar o seu funcionamento!


Na verdade eles são homologados para que as operadoras possam importar.

Tem regras pra repetidores de uso doméstico, uma é que o sinal repetido não exceda os limites da edificação, seu ganho em downlink só pode ser de no máximo 70dB e a potência irradiada não pode ser superior a 500mW.

Qualquer um pode importar e homologar repetidores de diversos ganhos e potência. 
O que muda é quem pode usar e onde podd usar.

----------


## chicao48

> - Mikrotik desconfigurado.
> Provavelmente pelas constantes variações de energia.


Com certeza! Eu tinha uma internet da OI, e não conseguia acessar página de internet nenhuma, ficava dando erro de servidor. O técnico da OI falou que o modem estava parcialmente desconfigurado, devido oscilação de tensão na rede elétrica.

----------


## chicao48

> Detalhes:
> O APC400 VA é muito bom. No domingo, por várias vezes ele entrou em ação, não por falta de energia, e sim pelas constantes variações de energia. Foi o R$400,00 mais bem gasto .


Existe também no-break's com entrada para bateria externa, ele vem com um cabo adaptador!

----------


## sergios

Um detalhe que fiquei intrigado.
De todas as fontes, Amplimax, Mikrotik, CPE TPLink. Em nenhuma delas tem o pino do aterramento.
Espero que somente o Nobreak aterrado faça o trabalho das fontes que não tem aterramento.

----------


## sphreak

> Um detalhe que fiquei intrigado.
> De todas as fontes, Amplimax, Mikrotik, CPE TPLink. Em nenhuma delas tem o pino do aterramento.
> Espero que somente o Nobreak aterrado faça o trabalho das fontes que não tem aterramento.


As fontes Ubiquiti e das CPE210 e CPE510 da TPLink tem, mas o projeto da fonte não permite um aterramento tão bom. É mais para descargas da carcaça interna da fonte do que proteção contra raios.

Se você quer um aterramento bom, além desse Clamper Pocket (de 3 pinos suponho), re-aterre o neutro da rede próximo a instalação e utilize um Clamper de linha de fase.

Desse modelo, caso use em quadro de disjutor:



Ou desse modelo externo que prensa cabos flexíveis:

----------


## sergios

> Clamper Pocket (de 3 pinos suponho)


 Sim, esse mesmo.




> ... re-aterre o neutro da rede próximo a instalação e utilize um Clamper de linha de fase.


 Aqui na Região Norte, o aterramento tem que ser do tipo TT. Ou seja, o neutro aterrando antes do quado de energia, e outro aterramento separado para a residência, após o quadro.
O DPS é comumente utilizado entre Fase e Terra (da residência).

Isso é aqui na capital. No interior, essas coisas não existem  :Smile:

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, um instalador instalou uma interface de celular em cima de uma montanha, e instalou um pára-raios acima da antena e no mesmo mastro, e uma pessoa reprovou aquele pára-raios no mesmo mastro da antena, alegando que não adiantaria, pois se caísse um raio ali, queimaria os equipamentos do mesmo jeito, e que o pára-raios tinha que ser instalado a 10 metros de distância do local de instalação em um mastro independente. Eu perguntei a essa pessoa já que não é correto, então porque nas torres de rádios e telefonia, o pará-raios fica preso na própria torre, e não obtive resposta. O que vocês acham?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, um instalador instalou uma interface de celular em cima de uma montanha, e instalou um pára-raios acima da antena e no mesmo mastro, e uma pessoa reprovou aquele pára-raios no mesmo mastro da antena, alegando que não adiantaria, pois se caísse um raio ali, queimaria os equipamentos do mesmo jeito, e que o pára-raios tinha que ser instalado a 10 metros de distância do local de instalação em um mastro independente. Eu perguntei a essa pessoa já que não é correto, então porque nas torres de rádios e telefonia, o pará-raios fica preso na própria torre, e não obtive resposta. O que vocês acham?


Acho que o cara é louco. 
O que tem de ter é um isolamento e separação vertical entre o sistema pára raios e os equipamentos (antena, etc). Deve ter um bom sistema de descarga (fio de cobre condutor, barras de aterramento seriadas). 

Quando se fala em aterramento contra descargas atmosféricas aqui no fórum, eu sempre digo que o raio é preguiçoso! Ele vai procurar o caminho mais fácil de descarregar. Se não tiver aterramento ele vai buscar tudo que é metálico.

Colocar o pára raios a 10mts, pode acontecer várias coisas. As mais comuns são: A descarga se dividir em 2. A descarga gerar estática e passar pela instalação.

----------


## sergios

O raio pode cair até à 5Km de distância, e mesmo assim pode causar danos aos equipamentos.
Pode ficar no mesmo mastro, mas o cabo tem que ser separado com isoladores.

----------


## chicao48

> Acho que o cara é louco. 
> O que tem de ter é um isolamento e separação vertical entre o sistema pára raios e os equipamentos (antena, etc). Deve ter um bom sistema de descarga (fio de cobre condutor, barras de aterramento seriadas). 
> 
> Quando se fala em aterramento contra descargas atmosféricas aqui no fórum, eu sempre digo que o raio é preguiçoso! Ele vai procurar o caminho mais fácil de descarregar. Se não tiver aterramento ele vai buscar tudo que é metálico.
> 
> Colocar o pára raios a 10mts, pode acontecer várias coisas. As mais comuns são: A descarga se dividir em 2. A descarga gerar estática e passar pela instalação.





> O raio pode cair até à 5Km de distância, e mesmo assim pode causar danos aos equipamentos.
> Pode ficar no mesmo mastro, mas o cabo tem que ser separado com isoladores.


Ok!

----------


## chicao48

http://www.telesintese.com.br/tim-te...-em-goianesia/

----------


## sergios

> http://www.telesintese.com.br/tim-te...-em-goianesia/


Interessante. Espero que façam conforme anunciado.
A TIM lançou um comunicado, onde anunciava todas as cidades que já estavam operando o VoLTE. Entre elas, algumas cidades aqui do interior do Pará.
Achei estranho, pois o VoLTE vai entrar em funcionamento na Região Norte somente em 2020. E de fato, passei em uma das cidades citadas, e nada de VoLTE em funcionamento.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48; o ex presidente Temer sancionou a lei e mantido pelo Bolsonaro que nas comunidades rurais, povoados e assentamento que tenham telefone público e sem sinal de celular sejam instalados antenas de celular 3G ou 4G em substituição aos velhos orelhões que mais não funciona do que funciona. Quando funciona não se acha cartão para comprar, de nada adianta... acho vergonhoso atualmente precisar fazer ligação a cobrar.

ANATEL já alertou para a possibilidade que todos os municípios do país tenham ao menos 4 operadoras( Vivo, Tim, Claro, Oi) podendo no meio dela entrar Correios e Nextel. Em cidades que não tenham as 4 operadoras, terá roaming entre redes( acho uma boa); acredito que isso pode baratear o custo dos seguros de carga contemplando cerca de 1500 municípios pelo menos.
Em casos de desastres como Mariana e Brumadinho, as operadoras permitiram para que se façam roaming entre as redes, isso pode facilitar a localização de desaparecidos. Um processo que poucos países permitem esse sistema possa ser ativado sem interferência judicial.

Numa comunidade com 100 casas, mais ou menos 200 ou 300 pessoas, em dias esporádicos pode chegar a 1000 pessoas por conta de festas religiosas ou juninas e apenas um orelhão, com celular na localidade pode dobrar ou triplicar no ano seguinte.
Um provedor se arriscou para colocar wi-fi numa comunidade para evento de São João, normalmente 200 a 400 pessoas, com isso aumentou para cerca de 600 no primeiro ano; acho que mantém essa média por que celular só pega por meio de antena externa e específica, tendo redes de celulares pode dobrar. Isso também seria turismo rural, movimenta economia local ainda que sanzonal e se cada um gastar 5 Reais de média, 1 Real é imposto por ser comércio informal e sendo formal é um pouco menos por serem MEs ou MEI.

Desde o seu lançamento repetidores de sinal de celular, até mesmo de wi-fi, ou as famosas sky-gato sempre fui contra( wi-fi é devido a poluição de RF). No fundo ninguém ganha, investir em equipamentos de qualidade é muito melhor. Trina anos atrás ia em fazendas que tinham torres de 40, 50, até 120 metros de altura para ter uma ou duas linha fixas. Hoje para montar uma torre de 10 metros, reclama meio mundo e no meio rural precisa de pelo menos 30 metros não tem jeito.
De acordo com meu filho, deveria ter dois wi-fi uma delas repetindo o sinal. Disse a ele, temos apenas 3 pontos cegos para o Motorola e Samsung seriam 6 que mesmo assim raramente ficamos muito tempo; serviço de dados da operadora cobre perfeitamente nesses locais e acredito que uma antena de qualidade de 5 dBi até menos dá para cobrir tudo com folga. Antenas para HF, VHF e UHF eu era bom apenas o suficiente para o gasto, superava muitos dos colegas; Antena não é simplesmente o cálculo do comprimento, tem a espessura, material, isolante e toda uma mecânica ou arquitetura em sua construção e montagem. Potência máxima irradiada permitida era de 50 watts em HF e 25 watts em VHF e UHF, hoje talvez metade ou menos conforme a aplicação ou finalidade e altura de 25 ou 30 metros em relação ao solo; Lembrando que é potência irradiada de RF, é onde orgãos reguladores de qualquer país pegam pesado.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48; o ex presidente Temer sancionou a lei e mantido pelo Bolsonaro que nas comunidades rurais, povoados e assentamento que tenham telefone público e sem sinal de celular sejam instalados antenas de celular 3G ou 4G em substituição aos velhos orelhões que mais não funciona do que funciona. Quando funciona não se acha cartão para comprar, de nada adianta... acho vergonhoso atualmente precisar fazer ligação a cobrar.


Tem reportagem na internet, que a Claro comprou a Nextel!

----------


## sergios

Somente informando a minha luta em acessar remotamente o Mikrotik que está atrás do Amplimax.
Descobri que as operadoras estão praticando CGNAT, que nada mais é do que distribuir o mesmo IP público para vários clientes. Eles roteiam o IP público e distribuem aos clientes um range de IP que geralmente começa com 100.x.x.x. Esse é o meu caso.
Com CGNAT, é impossível (até o momento) fazer direcionamento de portas, DMZ, etc. Pois não temos acesso ao roteador da Operadora que distribui os IPS CGNAT.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sim também li e aguardando a manifestação da ANATEL e o CAD por que não pode ou não poderia ter o domínio superior a 50 % do mercado, não é o caso.
Esta gigante mexicana ( America movil) controladora da Claro já é maior das américas com quase 300 milhões de clientes e dentre as maiores do mundo em números de clientes; acho que daí surgiu os planos américa, europa e agora o mundi este com R$ 360,00 por ano ou menos de 100 USD, nada mau se morar nos EUA ou Canadá em estiver usando o chip desta lá e precisar de vir ao Brasil pode falar tranquilamente. Antes da implantação do 5G acredito que todas as outras operadoras se unirão para acabar com roaming de estados e logo entre as redes, por que é chato se viaja a trabalho e lá não existe sua operadora sendo obrigados a comprar outra só para poder se comunicar, ou comprar outro chip para não pagar roaming.

Nos últimos dois anos, pelo menos por aqui com a Claro e Tim instalando a rede 4G, Vivo com 3G( afff) e a Oi que faz muito tempo que tem 3G nunca conseguiu empacar. Assinantes de internet fixa aumentou, não diminuiu como muitos achavam mas poucos assistem a TV exceto para streaming de vídeo ou zona rural. Minha TV se pifar, acho que outra em casa não terei e olha que trabalho com isso kkkkk por que na média são 30 minutos ligados por dia, ontem não ficou 10 minutos, ou seja consumiu mais energia ao ligar( partida) do que ela ligada por esse período.

Quando tinha somente 3G, consumia cerca de 800 MB de dados com uma franquia de 2 GB; no extrato do mês passado foi 60 MB com franquia de 15 GB e outros tantos para streaming mais os bônus na rede 4 G da Claro; consumi 90 MB em 4 horas na rede 3G da Vivo mas acho que tem a ver com o tipo de plano rsrs. 
Especulações com a Claro não falta; Sky, globo, vivo e agora a nextel( esta provavelmente é real) mas TV Record que o diga enquanto ela briga por fiéis a outra por comunicações kkkkkk

----------


## chicao48

> Sim também li e aguardando a manifestação da ANATEL e o CAD por que não pode ou não poderia ter o domínio superior a 50 % do mercado, não é o caso.


Não conheço ninguém que use os serviços da NEXTEL, e até mesmo no site dona ANATEL, não consta a maioria das cidades que tem sinal dela!

----------


## sphreak

> Não conheço ninguém que use os serviços da NEXTEL, e até mesmo no site dona ANATEL, não consta a maioria das cidades que tem sinal dela!


Não confie no site da Anatel. 80% da base de dados sobre sinal de celular informa 2G onde nem é utilizado mais.

----------


## chicao48

> Não confie no site da Anatel. 80% da base de dados sobre sinal de celular informa 2G onde nem é utilizado mais.


É verdade! Uma pessoa comprou uma antena de celular rural baseado em uma das frequências informadas no site da dona ANATEL, e não funcionou; só depois de fazer uma consulta através de um celular rural, descobriu que aquela frequência estava desligada, e somente as outras estavam em funcionamento.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, meu cunhado usa Nextel e nas maiores cidades e capitais do país com aproximadamente 6 milhões de clientes segundo a empresa.
Até por volta de 2014 ou 2015, meia década atrás era muito vantajoso pois podiam se comunicar através de um sistema próprio( tipo transceptor/radiocomunicador) em qualquer país sem custo adicional; praticamente Motorola dominava neste segmento dos aparelhos, aplicativos de voz e mensagens caiu por terra, em áreas com deficiência de cobertura estava usando a rede da Vivo. Alguns produtores rurais me reportaram que ao ligar o aparelho nos dias chuvosos aparece " Claro" mas seus chips são da Vivo ou Oi e depois de um certo tempo normaliza, não ouvi ainda relatos com usuários da Tim mas acho que estão testando compatibilidade entre as redes.

Aqui são pouquíssimos os usuários da Claro, exceto para aqueles que priorizam maior velocidade ou custo de ligações para outros estados mais baratos; hoje Vivo e Claro ofertam esse tipo de plano a partir de R$ 50,00 na média e desconto em espécia na fatura se for em modo digital na Claro, outras operadoras dão bônus em internet.

Nextel assim como a Oi, se concentrou demais em chamadas por voz, Vivo e Tim em cobertura enquanto a Claro em serviços de dados mesmo para 2G e conseguia atingir 300 KB até pouco mais de 500 KB, hoje isso é para Upload em muitos provedores via rádio kkkkkkk.
Órgãos reguladores de diversos países, operadoras e principalmente fabricantes nas áreas de telefonia e telecom devem estar com as cabeças "fritando", uma falha na legislação, projeto de rede ou dispositivo assim como software amargarão num enorme prejuízo.

Estranhamente, aparelhos com suporte a antena externa 3G ou 4G com a bandeira "Claro" são melhores do que "Vivo" da mesma marca e modelo se colocados com chip de outra operadora; sem bandeira é outra coisa mas é mais difícil de encontrar no mercado e até mais caro.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, ontem li em uma reportagem que sobras de frequências em gsm e 2G serão aproveitadas para implementação de rede 5G, Faixas de 600 e 800 MHz também estão sendo estudados para sua aplicação. Governos estudam a viabilidade de se utilizarem frequências de satélites domésticos para 6G ou 7G, no caso poderemos chegar numa largura de banda de 1 GHz, Um roteador doméstico, podemos usar 20 ou 40 MHz, prefiro 20 em 2,4 GHz, em 5 GHz até 70 ou 100 MHz.

Não tenho certeza, mas acho que no leilão as operadoras compra um lote válido no país inteiro, em não como uma região, Claro usa faixa de 2600, Vivo 2500, Tim 1800/1900 em rede 4G( dados), LTE normalmente em 700, 1900 ou 2100 mas sem serviço de dados, não faz ligação na maioria das propriedades rurais que chega 3G ou 4G. Podemos dizer adeus aos aparelhos 2G num piscar de olhos.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, meu cunhado usa Nextel e nas maiores cidades e capitais do país com aproximadamente 6 milhões de clientes segundo a empresa.


Eu lembro que, quando a NEXTEL foi implantada no Brasil, ela era de uso apenas para pessoas que tratavam de assuntos comercias, pessoas jurídicas, etc. Depois de várias décadas, ela entrou para o mesmo seguimento das demais operadoras, oferecendo serviço para pessoas comuns do dia-dia, mas, após isso já morei em grande cidade onde tem sinal dela, e não cheguei a conhecer ninguém que usasse o seu serviço. Hoje a NEXTEL tem sinal em várias pequenas cidades do Brasil. Tem condomínios residencias hoje, que a comunicação interna entre os funcionários tais como: segurança, limpeza, fiscais, etc, são através dos mini rádios dela.

----------


## sphreak

> sphreak, ontem li em uma reportagem que sobras de frequências em gsm e 2G serão aproveitadas para implementação de rede 5G, Faixas de 600 e 800 MHz também estão sendo estudados para sua aplicação. Governos estudam a viabilidade de se utilizarem frequências de satélites domésticos para 6G ou 7G, no caso poderemos chegar numa largura de banda de 1 GHz, Um roteador doméstico, podemos usar 20 ou 40 MHz, prefiro 20 em 2,4 GHz, em 5 GHz até 70 ou 100 MHz.
> 
> Não tenho certeza, mas acho que no leilão as operadoras compra um lote válido no país inteiro, em não como uma região, Claro usa faixa de 2600, Vivo 2500, Tim 1800/1900 em rede 4G( dados), LTE normalmente em 700, 1900 ou 2100 mas sem serviço de dados, não faz ligação na maioria das propriedades rurais que chega 3G ou 4G. Podemos dizer adeus aos aparelhos 2G num piscar de olhos.


A TIM está na vanguarda desse reaproveitamento das sobras do 2G.
Está mantendo a rede GSM somente em 900Mhz e as faixas de 850Mhz e 1800Mhz já estão em uso para o 4G em muitas regiões.

Quanto as distribuições de frequência, a Anatel disponibiliza por setores regionais.

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, que me dizem deste repetidor ?
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/6jZeK5K

----------


## sergios

Olá amigos, mais uma vez venho aqui pedir vosso auxílio.

Preciso aumentar o tamanho da haste da minha antena, que atualmente está com 6m. Penso em colocar mais 3m ou 6m, claro que para isso preciso fazer a devida ancoragem.
É aí que entra a minha falta de experiência. Já pesquisei e não encontrei vídeos ou documentação de como fazer, não sei qual o material adequado para comprar.
O meu cenário é esse da foto, um telhado de madeira e telhas de barro.
Tem um vídeo do "Marcos Antena" usando algumas ferragens. Mas ele não é muito explicito no material usado.
Caso tenham fotos ou descrição dos procedimentos e material a ser usado.
Antecipadamente agradeço.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigos, mais uma vez venho aqui pedir vosso auxílio.
> 
> Preciso aumentar o tamanho da haste da minha antena, que atualmente está com 6m. Penso em colocar mais 3m ou 6m, claro que para isso preciso fazer a devida ancoragem.
> É aí que entra a minha falta de experiência. Já pesquisei e não encontrei vídeos ou documentação de como fazer, não sei qual o material adequado para comprar.
> O meu cenário é esse da foto, um telhado de madeira e telhas de barro.
> Tem um vídeo do "Marcos Antena" usando algumas ferragens. Mas ele não é muito explicito no material usado.
> Caso tenham fotos ou descrição dos procedimentos e material a ser usado.
> Antecipadamente agradeço.


Qual a sua disponibilidade de verba?

----------


## sergios

> Qual a sua disponibilidade de verba?


No momento, pouca, bem pouca mesmo. Pois já gastei muito em equipamentos.

Gasta-se muito com ancoragem?

----------


## chicao48

> Olá amigos, mais uma vez venho aqui pedir vosso auxílio.
> 
> Preciso aumentar o tamanho da haste da minha antena, que atualmente está com 6m. Penso em colocar mais 3m ou 6m, claro que para isso preciso fazer a devida ancoragem.


"Haste" que você se refere é o mastro que tá presa a antena? Se for, por que tá havendo a necessidade de mais altura?

----------


## sergios

> "Haste" que você se refere é o mastro que tá presa a antena?


Isso mesmo.




> Se for, por que tá havendo a necessidade de mais altura?


O Amplimax está com 60% de sinal, variando pra 57%. O objetivo é melhorar esse sinal.
De fato, não sei se com mais 3m ou 6m vai fazer tanta diferença.

----------


## chicao48

> Isso mesmo.
> 
> 
> O Amplimax está com 60% de sinal, variando pra 57%. O objetivo é melhorar esse sinal.
> De fato, não sei se com mais 3m ou 6m vai fazer tanta diferença.


Talvez, se você fizesse um refletor de zinco e adaptasse no último elemento, resolveria o problema!

----------


## sergios

> Talvez, se você fizesse um refletor de zinco e adaptasse no último elemento, resolveria o problema!


Igual como as cúbicas da Foxtell?

----------


## chicao48

> Igual como as cúbicas da Foxtell?


Pode ser também, só se sabe testando, kkkk!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sergios, não sou a favor de se utilizarem mas superiores a 10 metros do solo, vez que os postes das concessionárias de energia estão cerca de 10 ou 12 metros. No caso como parece ser um barracão de madeira aumenta o risco de incêndio.
Tentaria levar para um ponto mais alto do terreno, mas isso pode acarretar na substituição do aparelho em questão. Caso o sinal chegue cerca de -100 dBm em 3G sugiro não inventar, por que o melhor que pode conseguir é ganho de 5 dBm( -95 dBm), ms pode ser que chegue uma outra operadora, o que já é uma vantagem.
Só aprovo viabilidade técnica se chegar sinais de duas operadoras ou mais, todos que me responsabilizei raramente tiveram problemas ou queima dos aparelhos por conta de descarga elétrica. Vendedores do ramo me xingam um bocado, mas como o cliente ou o interessado é o dono do dinheiro, decisão final não compete a mim.

----------


## chicao48

> sergios, não sou a favor de se utilizarem mas superiores a 10 metros do solo, vez que os postes das concessionárias de energia estão cerca de 10 ou 12 metros. No caso como parece ser um barracão de madeira aumenta o risco de incêndio.
> Tentaria levar para um ponto mais alto do terreno, mas isso pode acarretar na substituição do aparelho em questão. Caso o sinal chegue cerca de -100 dBm em 3G sugiro não inventar, por que o melhor que pode conseguir é ganho de 5 dBm( -95 dBm), ms pode ser que chegue uma outra operadora, o que já é uma vantagem.
> Só aprovo viabilidade técnica se chegar sinais de duas operadoras ou mais, todos que me responsabilizei raramente tiveram problemas ou queima dos aparelhos por conta de descarga elétrica. Vendedores do ramo me xingam um bocado, mas como o cliente ou o interessado é o dono do dinheiro, decisão final não compete a mim.


Se o sinal tá chegando a apenas 6 metros de altura, se fosse eu teria comprado um tubo de 3 polegadas chapa 14 e uma antena parabólica telada de 1,70m, e faria uma bengala projetada para adaptar o Amplimax com a frente virada para a parabólica, ao invés de ter comprado uma yagi de 700Mhz.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 penso o seguinte:
Antena parabólica dessas convencionais de satélite doméstico no caso 1,50, 1,70 ou 2,20 metros de diâmetro instaladas a 10 km longe da ERB.

1- pode ter um ganho de recepção e transmissão considerável
2- conforme o software a ERB pode reduzir o Tx e Rx, prejudicando o sinal para esta região.
3- Antenas instaladas atrás destas parábolas diminuirão o sinal, interpretando como se tivesse uma nova construção ou uma árvore que cresceu em linha de visada óptica.
Relação frente-costas numa antena yagi normalmente é de 20 dB, numa parábola dessas pode chegar a 40 dB, acho que para 4,2 GHz em torno de 60 dB ma em prática pode estar longe disso por que é mais mecânica e óptica do que imaginamos.
4- Vento, tudo bem que são antenas normalmente teladas mas ação do vento causa uma vibração em seu centro como se fosse o eixo de um motor de dois tempos em baixa rotação. Uma pessoa se aventurou, ventos nessa região raramente chega 60 km/h, pois caiu sobre uma rede elétrica; quando o alertei riu da minha cara.
5- Ministério das comunicações seria idiotice por parte dela se homologasse, ganharia um indivíduo mas prejudicaria outros que estivesse nas costas. Estrada( fluvial ou terrestre e aéreo), água, energia e comunicação é um direito sagrado da população que não deve ser obstruido de forma alguma; Brasil é um dos primeiros países a ter uma legislação clara e eficaz, alguns desde a constituição de 1824.

Me falam que sou um cara chato com relação a isso, até sou, mas felizmente aqueles que fizeram pagaram pelos seus atos de ganância. Ter uma comunicação eficiente, não fica barato portanto ser for para pensar em custos o melhor é nem começar. Instalei apenas 5, mas reparo da rede de telefonia ou internet perdi as contas.
Vendedor promete, instala e queima uma duas, três vezes num ano, vê uma rede bem feita ficando por uns dois u três anos sem dar problema percebe que alguma coisa está errada. Precisamos entender que não é só comprar e instalar.

----------


## rodddz

Alguém sabe um site confiável que liste essas cidades?

https://www.tecmundo.com.br/internet...utm_source=rss

----------


## sergios

> Alguém sabe um site confiável que liste essas cidades?
> 
> https://www.tecmundo.com.br/internet...utm_source=rss


Relação da TIM. Só não sei te dizer se é 100% verdade.
https://www.tim.com.br/Portal_Conteu...-elegiveis.pdf

----------


## rodddz

> Relação da TIM. Só não sei te dizer se é 100% verdade.
> https://www.tim.com.br/Portal_Conteu...-elegiveis.pdf


Valeu! A cidade que eu queria saber está na lista: SP 13 MIRACATU. Mas o ideal seria saber qual é a frequência usada

----------


## sergios

> Valeu! A cidade que eu queria saber está na lista: SP 13 MIRACATU. Mas o ideal seria saber qual é a frequência usada


A cidade de Vigia-PA, também está na lista. Mas o VoLTE ainda não tá funcionando lá.
A frequência é 700Mhz.

Até onde sei, o VoLTE vai ser exclusivamente em 700Mhz, por ser uma excelente frequência para a área rural. Mas quando chegar a frequência 450Mhz, vai ser melhor ainda.

----------


## JoaoBC

Sergio, depende do local.
Por exemplo, aqui no Rio, RJ, a tim tem VoLTE em todas as bandas 4G

A claro está com UMA antena com VoLTE ligado em Ipanema, que é o 2°, 3° ou 4° bairro mais caro da cidade.
Mas só um conhecido "achou" o sinal
(Pois é pós-pago e comprou esse S10 na Claro)

Está lá no (forum) adrenaline.

https://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/...07361/page-478

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, na verdade a população de pequenas cidades do interior do Brasil, onde não existe transmissão de tv analógica e somente recepção de tv por parabólica estão de parabéns, pois a 4G em 700Mhz já chegou por lá, enquanto isso, cidades de porte médio da região norte-nordeste que possuem sinal de tv terrestres irão ter que esperar o cronograma de desligamento do sinal analógico para poder receber o sinal 4G em 700Mhz. Quando isso acontecer, a 5G já foi implantada no Brasil!

----------


## sergios

> Quando isso acontecer, a 5G já foi implantada no Brasil!


Ou não.  :Smile:

----------


## sphreak

> Sergio, depende do local.
> Por exemplo, aqui no Rio, RJ, a tim tem VoLTE em todas as bandas 4G
> 
> A claro está com UMA antena com VoLTE ligado em Ipanema, que é o 2°, 3° ou 4° bairro mais caro da cidade.
> Mas só um conhecido "achou" o sinal
> (Pois é pós-pago e comprou esse S10 na Claro)
> 
> Está lá no (forum) adrenaline.
> 
> https://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/...07361/page-478


Exato. Depende muito da região e da loucura da operadora. 
Faço serviços em uma cidade no Paraná que possui 3 torres da TIM. Todas operam 4G com VoLTE. 
A urbana em 1800Mhz e as duas rurais, uma o 4G opera em 850Mhz junto com o 3G e outra a 17km opera em 700Mhz.

O correto é sempre fazer teste de campo.

----------


## chicao48

> Ou não.


Sem falar ainda que, em muitas cidades terão que se contentar com 4G em apenas 2600Mhz, alcançando míseros 5 km!

----------


## JoaoBC

https://tecnoblog.net/283833/claro-c...guns-usuarios/

----------


## chicao48

Criou-se tanta expectativa a respeito de frequência de 700Mhz, devido a alta capacidade de penetração de sinal em longas distâncias, mas não adiantou muita coisa, não, pois a operadora diminui a potência de transmissão, ao ponto da frequência de 850Mhz em 3G predominar sobre a 4G em 700Mhz.

----------


## JoaoBC

Em algumas localidades temos 4G em 850.
E parece que o Amplimax vai ter também.

----------


## sphreak

> Em algumas localidades temos 4G em 850.
> E parece que o Amplimax vai ter também.


Já testei. Após a última atualização o Amplimax funciona o 4G em 850Mhz que é uma beleza!!!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, Claro aqui é 2600 MHz e a Tim em 1800/1900 na torre da Oi. Por incrível que pareça a Tim mal chega a 2 km enquanto a Claro consegui 5 a 8 km de visada no celular. Mas dentro do perímetro urbano Claro tem muitos pontos cegos e o sinal não chega dentro de nenhuma agência bancária, correios e agência lotérica.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, Claro aqui é 2600 MHz e a Tim em 1800/1900 na torre da Oi. Por incrível que pareça a Tim mal chega a 2 km enquanto a Claro consegui 5 a 8 km de visada no celular. Mas dentro do perímetro urbano Claro tem muitos pontos cegos e o sinal não chega dentro de nenhuma agência bancária, correios e agência lotérica.


Um usuário de um Amplimax diz que está a 22km em linha reta da torre da operadora com sinal 3G em 850Mhz e 4G em 700Mhz, e por incrível que pareça, a 4G em 700Mhz não segura o sinal, funcionando horas sim e horas não, e apenas a 3G funciona permanentemente. Se configurar o aparelho para apenas 4G fica sem sinal. A 4G só funciona bem quando o céu tá nublado.

----------


## rodddz

> Um usuário de um Amplimax diz que está a 22km em linha reta da torre da operadora com sinal 3G em 850Mhz e 4G em 700Mhz, e por incrível que pareça, a 4G em 700Mhz não segura o sinal, funcionando horas sim e horas não, e apenas a 3G funciona permanentemente. Se configurar o aparelho para apenas 4G fica sem sinal. A 4G só funciona bem quando o céu tá nublado.




Alguém sabe dizer se galhos e árvores grandes atrapalham o desempenho de uma antena? Lembro que atrapalhavam bastante o funcionamento da parabólica, precisando cortar de tempos em tempos, mas fiquei na dúvida agora pois meu elsys 3g está ligado bem do lado de uma árvore imensa.

----------


## sergios

> Alguém sabe dizer se galhos e árvores grandes atrapalham o desempenho de uma antena? Lembro que atrapalhavam bastante o funcionamento da parabólica, precisando cortar de tempos em tempos, mas fiquei na dúvida agora pois meu elsys 3g está ligado bem do lado de uma árvore imensa.


Qualquer obstáculo, principalmente edificações, atrapalha a relação do sinal. Mesmo que não esteja na linha de visada, atrapalha.
Procure saber sobre Zona de Fresnel.
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zona_de_Fresnel

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, como trabalhei com penetração no ambiente em RF vamos lá, meio técnico mas posso estar errado.

700 MHz vai exigir uma antena relativamente grande, largura de banda estreita( 10 MHz) até menos na real, potência maior e menos usuários alocados nesta faixa ou canal. o mesmo até na faixa de 950 MHz..

1700, 1800, 1900 Mhz, largura de banda maior( 20 MHz), digamos que pode permitir o dobro de usuários na mesma faixa/canal.

2100, 2400, 2500, 2600 MHz, largura de banda maior ainda( 40 MHz), acho que dá para ir até pouco mais de 100 MHz; mas permite conexão de 100 Mbps.

3500 MHz: prevista para 5 G, provavelmente largura de banda 500 MHz ou mais e conexão de 1Tbps; é o que dizem. Existem estudos para que seja utilizado a faixa de 4 a 6 GHz mas ainda utilizados nos satélites domésticos.

No meu entender, 700 MHz deveria ser usado somente para chamadas de voz que ocupa apenas 20 ou 25 KHz de banda em sistema analógico. Só que nossos dispositivos, se não detectar sinal 3 G ( 850 a 2100) ou 4G( 1800 a 2600) acho que 700 MHz fica inativo.
Na tela do meu celular, em repouso fica sempre 4G inclusive navegando na internet; mas na chamada de voz cai para 3G ou H; dois pontos da cidade pega somente 3G e na chamada de voz cai para G no caso 2G ou gsm. Claro funciona com 1800 em 2G e 3G e 2600 em 4G, a Tim 1800 em 2G e 850/1800 em 3G, em 4G é 1900 mas cobertura ruim. Oi em 1800 2G/3G e Vivo em 900 para 2G e 850 para 3G.
Tudo leva a indicar que teremos que usar largura de banda nas antenas cada vez maiores ou poderemos usar diversas antenas com combinadores e pigtail para cada faixa específica, vai exigir muito cálculo matemático, dados do fabricante entre outros.
Em 1994 fiz uma vez, funcionou razoavelmente mas no segundo sistema pelo fato do cabo coaxial ser de um outro fabricante optei por abandonar e olha que era apenas Tx em 250 MHz. Nessa época muitos fabricantes de antenas usavam largura de banda de 5 MHz, pedi para 50 MHz, resolvido o problema.
Na antenas Yagi para celulares, costumam ser de 50 MHz e raramente chega a 100 MHz, mas acima de 2 GHz é comum encontrar antenas com largura de banda de 200 ou 300 MHz ou até mesmo 500 MHz. Algumas log-periódicas chegam a 4 vezes entre a Fo mais baixa e a mais alta( 700 a 2800) mas normalmente é de 800 a 2400 MHz.

----------


## chicao48

> 3500 MHz: prevista para 5 G, provavelmente largura de banda 500 MHz ou mais e conexão de 1Tbps; é o que dizem. Existem estudos para que seja utilizado a faixa de 4 a 6 GHz mas ainda utilizados nos satélites doméstico.


Ehhh, se a frequência de 700Mhz em longas distâncias já tá deixando a desejar, então, essa 5G em 3.5Ghz a 10 Km de distância com antena, nem sonhando mesmo!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Será algo em torno de 3 a 5 km no máximo. Na realidade a Oi aqui só alcança 2 km dependendo do celular em 1800 MHz, enquanto a Tim chega ao dobro na mesma faixa, na mesma torre e 15 metros mais baixo.
Alcance estimado do celular para a ERB é 3 km, no muito 5 km em 900 MHz no meio urbano; por isso a cada 7 a 10 km uma torre, em rodovias pode chegar a 30 km dependendo da altura e densidade demográfica.

----------


## chicao48

> Pessoal, que me dizem deste repetidor ?
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/6jZeK5K


Eu sempre digo, do que seria a vida do dia-dia das demais nações mundiais se não fosse os chineses e suas inovações tecnológicas no campo da elétrica, informática, eletrônica, etc!

----------


## mozer

Oi pessoal tenho acompanhado esse tópico já a algum tempo, pois tenho um amplimax e uso a Oi 3g aqui na minha cidade em 2100 a 5km da torre com 60% de sinal. Anteriormente usava um ZTE com antena externa e a potência do sinal era menor. O amplimax tem uma sensibilidade ótima, inclusive consigo pegar sinal refletido de um morro próximo da minha casa do lado oposto a cidade vizinha a 20 km. Chega 3g da claro 850 30% e navega normal. 3g da Oi, Tim, Vivo e da Nextel entre 15% e 25% e não navega. O 4g da Tim e Vivo chega em torno de 40 a 60%. Fiz o teste com a Tim, onde percebi uma velocidade horrível e só conecta se deixar habilitado apenas o 1800 mhz. Não testei a Vivo! Estou aguardando a entrada do 700 mhz, o sinal de Tv analógico foi desligado aqui na região noroeste fluminense no final do ano passado.

----------


## chicao48

> Oi pessoal tenho acompanhado esse tópico já a algum tempo, pois tenho um amplimax e uso a Oi 3g aqui na minha cidade em 2100 a 5km da torre com 60% de sinal. Anteriormente usava um ZTE com antena externa e a potência do sinal era menor. O amplimax tem uma sensibilidade ótima, inclusive consigo pegar sinal refletido de um morro próximo da minha casa do lado oposto a cidade vizinha a 20 km. Chega 3g da claro 850 30% e navega normal. 3g da Oi, Tim, Vivo e da Nextel entre 15% e 25% e não navega. O 4g da Tim e Vivo chega em torno de 40 a 60%. Fiz o teste com a Tim, onde percebi uma velocidade horrível e só conecta se deixar habilitado apenas o 1800 mhz. Não testei a Vivo! Estou aguardando a entrada do 700 mhz, o sinal de Tv analógico foi desligado aqui na região noroeste fluminense no final do ano passado.


Ehhh, com certeza a Elsys deixou os concorrentes comendo poeira nesse seguimento! :Ciao:

----------


## mozer

> Será algo em torno de 3 a 5 km no máximo. Na realidade a Oi aqui só alcança 2 km dependendo do celular em 1800 MHz, enquanto a Tim chega ao dobro na mesma faixa, na mesma torre e 15 metros mais baixo.
> Alcance estimado do celular para a ERB é 3 km, no muito 5 km em 900 MHz no meio urbano; por isso a cada 7 a 10 km uma torre, em rodovias pode chegar a 30 km dependendo da altura e densidade demográfica.


A frequência de voz em 900 Mhz tem um alcance muito maior que a 2100 Mhz, por exemplo. A Tim chega com 90% de sinal em 2g e navega do EDGE em 900, enquanto o 3g não pega, raramente o sinal entra e logo em seguida some, na prática não funciona. O sinal vem da mesma antena, vejo apenas a parte superior da torre onde estão as antenas setoriais, e um deles está apontado direto pra mim a 5 km de distância sem obstáculos.

O que me intriga em relação ao 3g é que a Oi com a torre mais baixa uns 30m, eu não vejo a torre de onde moro, o sinal 3g na faixa de 2100 chega em alguns pontos no lado externo, como na varada, permite navegar no smartphone mesmo tendo alguma oscilação, enquanto o 3g da Tim não pega. O setor da Oi também está apontado na minha direção. A única diferença pode ser potência das antenas setoriais ou o fato da Oi operar com a tecnologia UMTS e a Tim HSPA!!! Existe diferença de alcance em relação a essas tecnologias?

Já em relação ao sinal 2g GSM da Oi em 1800 Mhz, chega com a mesma intensidade da Tim no lado externo, a Tim ganha dentro de casa com seu sinal de 900 Mhz, enquanto o GSM da Oi em 1800 Mhz chega não pegar nada em alguns cômodos!

Em relação ao 4g o sinal em 1800 Mhz da Tim não chega na minha casa no smartphone. Acredito, não tenho certeza, que eles compartilham rede com a Vivo que possui a torre mais baixa de todas e seu sinal também não chega aqui. A Vivo pega apenas o 2g que usa a faixa de 900 Mhz. O sinal 4g de ambas abrange apenas metade da cidade cede do município que tem apenas 7.000 habitantes, sendo metade na área rural. Em apenas metade da cidade que tem cerca de 3.500 habitantes pega sinal 4g. A única explicação para isso é que o sinal 4g está sendo transmitido apenas de uma antena setorial que está apontada na direção oposta de onde moro. Parece inacreditável , mas é verdade. Se fosse usado uma antena omini cobriria a cidade inteira que tem pouco mais de 1 Km!!!

----------


## chicao48

https://olhardigital.com.br/noticia/...-rede-5g/84400

----------


## Zehguleba

Pessoal 
Instalei um amplimax (eprl12) e o sinal 4g (lte) da tim em 700mhz funciona perfeitamente.
Contudo o sinal de telefone (para chamadas de voz) não funciona, quando eu tiro o fone do gancho parece q o sinal do link cai e as ligações não são completadas. 

Andei pesquisando e vi que na localidade onde não tem 3g , realmente a ligação de voz via 4g não funcionaria.

Contudo o amplimax tem a função voLTE , o que no meu entender deveria fazer funcionar a ligação de voz sobre a rede 4g da tim.

Será que pode ser algum problema na tim? Ou seria alguma config no amplimax ? A cidade é Santa Luzia PB

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal 
> Instalei um amplimax (eprl12) e o sinal 4g (lte) da tim em 700mhz funciona perfeitamente.
> Contudo o sinal de telefone (para chamadas de voz) não funciona, quando eu tiro o fone do gancho parece q o sinal do link cai e as ligações não são completadas. 
> 
> Andei pesquisando e vi que na localidade onde não tem 3g , realmente a ligação de voz via 4g não funcionaria.
> 
> Contudo o amplimax tem a função voLTE , o que no meu entender deveria fazer funcionar a ligação de voz sobre a rede 4g da tim.
> 
> Será que pode ser algum problema na Tim? Ou seria alguma config no amplimax ? A cidade é Santa Luzia PB



Amigo. Dê uma pesquisada melhor. Não é possível que na localidade tenha 4G e não tenha 3G, pois muitos equipamentos não possuem capacidade VoLTE. Então é obrigatório a presenta de 3G juntamente com o 4G.

Dê um reset no seu Amplimax e se ele está ligado a uma antena externa, tenha certeza de que a luz da antena externa esteja ativa.
Se você possuir uma antena externa, ela é específica pra 700Mhz? É genérica ou multibanda?

Fixe ele em somente 3G para testar, pois ele estando em 4G, quando estiver em chamada ele vai obrigatoriamente rebaixar para 3G, que provavelmente estará em 850Mhz.

Verifique o alinhamento da antena externa. O alinhamento em 700/850/900Mhz nem sempre é direcionado pra torre (principalmente em regiões montanhosas/com morros), sendo necessário orientar a antena para a posição de melhor sinal e não diretamente pra ERB. 

Verifique se o sinal do seu Amplimax não está abaixo de -95dBm. Sinal menor (tipo -100dBm) podem gerar problemas nas ligações.




> Pessoal 
> 
> Contudo o amplimax tem a função voLTE , o que no meu entender deveria fazer funcionar a ligação de voz sobre a rede 4g da tim.


O Amplimax tem essa função mas ela não está ativa. Então no momento das ligações ele vai rebaixar a rede para 3G obrigatoriamente.

----------


## chicao48

> Verifique o alinhamento da antena externa. O alinhamento em 700/850/900Mhz nem sempre é direcionado pra torre (principalmente em regiões montanhosas/com morros), sendo necessário orientar a antena para a posição de melhor sinal e não diretamente pra ERB.


Vi também num vídeo, que essas antenas yagis que possui um refletor, não obrigatoriamente tem que ficar apontada com os seus elementos na posição vertical, e dependendo do local ela pode ficar ajustada com os seus elementos um pouco na posição perpendicular direita ou esquerda para obter melhor sinal, e isso vale também quando se corta a maioria dos seus elementos e se adapta numa parabólica.

----------


## Zehguleba

É uma yagi de 900 mhz 14 dbi

Na verdade eu tinha comprado ela anteriormente para usar com um celular rural

Agora que compramos um amplimax pensei em utilizar ela pra funcionar com internet também.

Na região só tem claro 3g, porém o sinal no local não é muito bom, o que faz que mesmo com a antena externa fique um pouco instável.

Porém ao realizar a busca fácil identifiquei que tinha Tim lte 700 mhz. Instalei um chip da tim e pega o 4g muito bem, mas só que dava problema da ligação de voz.

Hoje fiz um teste coloquei o amplimax num local sem a antena de 700 mhz, apenas com a antena do próprio aparelho. Quando procurou o sinal da tim apareceu o 3g em 2100 mhz , então possivelmente a antena externa de 700 não estava conseguindo receber o sinal de 2100.

Fiz um teste e funcionou a ligação (vi que o aparelho mudou a frequência de 700 para 2100). Contudo ainda está instavel, pois tentei ligar de novo e não consegui .

Como hoje não tinha mais muito tempo, Daqui uns dias volto no sítio e tento fazer um novo teste.

----------


## sphreak

> É uma yagi de 900 mhz 14 dbi
> 
> Na verdade eu tinha comprado ela anteriormente para usar com um celular rural
> 
> Agora que compramos um amplimax pensei em utilizar ela pra funcionar com internet também.
> 
> Na região só tem claro 3g, porém o sinal no local não é muito bom, o que faz que mesmo com a antena externa fique um pouco instável.
> 
> Porém ao realizar a busca fácil identifiquei que tinha Tim lte 700 mhz. Instalei um chip da tim e pega o 4g muito bem, mas só que dava problema da ligação de voz.
> ...


Vixxxx
Se você está utilizando antena de 900Mhz para captar 4G em 700Mhz e o 3G é 2100Mhz tá virado numa salada!

Você não pode dizer que essa antena de 900Mhz é de 700 nem de longe (apesar de ela pegar alguma coisa) 

O correto é adquirir uma antena de 700Mhz Aquario CF720.

Reitero para travar o Amplimax em 3G no local onde ele está e verificar se há registro na rede e se houver verificar a frequencia.

Se só houver 3G em 2100Mhz será necessario fazer um acoplamento de 2 antenas ao sistema para ele, possivelmente, funcionar.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Onde moro, o município sede deve ter uns 11 mil num total de 8 mil.
Claro e Tim possuem rede 2G, 3G e 4 G mas cobertura da Claro em 4G é maior e velocidade maior e por sua vez a cobertura em 3 G é menor.
Tim e Vivo por enquanto alcançam 20 km, mas logo logo cairá para 15 km ou menos; Claro uns 12 km enquanto a Oi mal chega a 3 km com antena externa.

----------


## sergios

A sua situação é um pouco parecida com a minha. No meu caso, só pego 4G da TIM em 700Mhz.
Logo, é somente Dados. Não recebe SMS e nem faz ligações de voz. Pois aqui o VoLTE ainda não está ativo.
Certamente aí, o VoLTE também ainda não está em funcionamento.

----------


## chicao48

https://www.minhaoperadora.com.br/20...-da-gilat.html

----------


## sergios

Note de Repúdio contra a TIM.

Até o dia 06/04/2019, usava o plano pré pago TIM PRÉ TOP. Como é tudo bloqueado no firewall do Mikrotik e liberado somente Facebook e Whatsapp, que por sua vez não consomem da franquia do plano. Meu consumo de Internet dava em média 6% da franquia durante o mês todo.
Fato este que já era esperado, já que só usava as redes sociais liberadas pela TIM.
No dia 06/04/2019, pensando em melhorar e sistema de internet, ativei o plano pós pago Controle Smart. O qual dá direito a várias redes sociais sem consumir da franquia (Instagram, Telegram, facebook, Whatsapp, etc.).
Hoje, 14/04/2019, exatos sete (07) dias após a ativação do plano, já foram consumidos 25% da franquia. Detalhe, nesses sete dias, não alterei em nada o Mikrotik. Ou seja, ainda continua tudo bloqueado, estão usando somente Facebook e Whatsapp, igualmente como era antes no plano pré pago.
E claro, em contato com a TIM , a mesma não sabe dizer o motivo do consumo e tão pouco o que está sendo consumido.
Desculpem meu desabafo, mas não é a primeira vez que tenho o mesmo problema com a TIM. Certamente estarei cancelando o plano Controle e voltando para o pré pago.

----------


## JoaoBC

Sérgio, eu tenho as 4 (Claro, Oi, Tim, Vivo). Todas dão problemas. Mas nenhuma me deu tanto problema quanto a vivo. Reclame no www.consumidor.gov.br

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sergios; no ano passado meu filho passou perrengue com a Tim começando com um valor e vai aumentando, aumentando( plano controle) reclamou na operadora e pronto, resolveram o caso. Número bloqueado mas fatura continuou chegando.
Reclamou, reclamou até que liberaram( Oi costuma fazer o mesmo), fez a portabilidade com a Claro, logo ofereceram um plano melhor e mais barato mas recusou. Por ora segundo ele não tem o que reclamar a respeito da Claro.

Semana passada( 4ª) coloquei R$ 10,00 em créditos com a vivo, domingo precisei de fazer a ligação; sumiram com meus créditos ( 10) por conta da internet mesmo que não usei e o restante do mês passado; Meu pós da Claro é barato mesmo com R$ 135,00 de média, por que não passo raiva, gasto menos dados do que a Vivo mesmo usando. Internet fixa estava com problemas, e por uns dois dias usei integralmente rede de dados da Claro.

Tive planos da Oi, Claro, Vivo, Tim tipos desses modelos que precisam adicionar créditos em período específicos. na média tenho como conclusão: 
a partir do celular
Oi: prioriza ligações locais e fixos, seu atendimento é muito ruim. velocidade de internet é a pior de todas.
Claro: ligações DDD possui um custo bem próximo do fixo, velocidade de internet é boa.
Vivo: possui larga cobertura, mas seu custos são altos, se bobear se o aparelho se comunicar com a ERB diferente é taxado, outro DDD nem pensar.
Tim: possui boa cobertura, seus custos são razoáveis, DDD diferente outros estados e outra operadora prepare o bolso.
Isso é pelo pré-pago ou controle na casa dos R$ 30,00.
Plano controle a partir dos R$ 50,00 ou pós-pago qualquer operadora já nos dão um serviço diferenciado conforme a modalidade ou escala de valores. Na Claro achei interessante o passaporte Américas, Europa ou Mundi este com mais de 70 países caso esteja em viagem no exterior ou costume viajar, acho que é como se fosse um chip internacional.

Particularmente, o serviço de atendimento da Claro é melhor, posso reclamar pelo facebook, telefone, chat on-line etc. pelo menos no meu plano consigo ligar e requisitar serviços de outras operadoras, mas faço somente para meus clientes e parentes e amigos que esses não tem jeito.
Minha ex tem plano controle da Tim, oferece apena 25 minutos para outras operadoras e mesmo DDD, melhor ter os 121 que pode cair para 91 ou 99 e ligações ilimitadas; a Claro já oferece com 49,99 com descontos no plano controle, no débito automático possui um outro desconto em espécie, outras operadoras dão em franquia de dados.

A pior desgraça no meio disso tudo, é que a quantidade de dados de uma operadora nunca é a mesma de uma segunda ou terceira operadora; mas o que sei que se a internet for boa ou confiável a quantidade de dados é bem proxima da real.

----------


## sergios

> sergios; ...Por ora segundo ele não tem o que reclamar a respeito da Claro.


Uso a Claro em meu número pessoal. Também não tenho do que reclamar.
Uso a TIM para um caso específico, e uma localidade onde só pega a TIM.
Na minha concepção em relação a TIM, é bem melhor pagar um pré-pago de R$60,00 do que um controle de R$50,00. 
Pois em um pré-pago você pode sair a qualquer momento e a TIM com "receio" disso, não te sacaneia. No Controle, a TIM sempre te sacaneia.
Por todo o período que tive a TIM como pré-pago, tudo funcionou muito bem. Em sete dias como Controle, é só dor de cabeça.

----------


## JoaoBC

Algumas novidades:

Vivo mostra soluções de IoT que usam rede de 450 MHz
http://www.telesintese.com.br/vivo-m...de-de-450-mhz/


Oi testa uso do espectro de 450 MHz em fazenda no MT
http://www.telesintese.com.br/oi-tes...fazenda-no-mt/

----------


## sergios

*Apenas informando a situação atual do meu Amplimax.*

Nesse final de semana prolongado, viajei até a localidade onde tenho um Hotspot, pra fazer algumas melhorias no Mikrotik e Amplimax.
Percebi que a internet estava muito lenta. Download dava no máximo 3MB no Amplimax. 
Não satisfeito, fui até a cidade (18km) onde está a ERB. Adivinhem, lá a TIM estava pior no meu celular do que no Amplimax.
Achei esse fato interessante. O Amplimax ter melhor relação, distante 18km, do que o celular na cidade.
Conforme podem ver na imagem, o ping é muito alto. Mas isso é esperado, pois a alta latência em rede de dados 4G é normal.
O que me incomoda é a perda de pacotes.

Ao lado disso, consegui o acesso remoto via Mikrotik.
No Mikrotik de casa, criei um servidor VPN, e no Mikrotik onde está o Amplimax, fiz o cliente VPN.
Pronto, agora de casa acesso a rede do Hotspot.



OBS.: O VoLTE de fato ainda não funciona aqui na Região Norte. Mas no site da TIM informa que já está em funcionamento.

----------


## JoaoBC

A questão não é a região norte. É a cidade propriamente dita. Em que cidade está o hotspot ?

----------


## sergios

> A questão não é a região norte. É a cidade propriamente dita. Em que cidade está o hotspot ?


É a cidade de Vigia - PA, ela está relacionada como as que já possuem VoLTE.

----------


## JoaoBC

Reclame então a anatel e no consmidor.gov.br
É possível que na ERB em questão ainda não esteja funcionando, somente na ERB no centro da cidade.
Ou o amplimax não consiga usar o VoLTE, uma vez que não foi (ainda) homologado.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Cobertura da rede 4G Tim aqui é mais que horrível, enquanto a Claro 4G é melhor do que 3G no perímetro urbano. Oi ontem( primeira vez que testo) em 3G não funcionou de forma alguma. Fico só imaginando quando começarem a desligar a rede 2,5G ou GSM por que em muitas cidades a Oi tem somente GSM enquanto a Vivo, Tim e Claro estão se preparando para 4G e até mesmo 5G. América Movil( Claro) fez contratos até para futuras gerações superiores.
Oi está virando uma massa falida que ninguém quer; como por lei nenhuma das três podem assumir a companhia( metade mais 1 de domínio de mercado).

Em meu celular se estiver perto da torre até 50 metros é uma porcaria, afastando até 500 ou 1000 metros fica excelente( -80 a -90 dBm) e 700 MHz da Tim poucos funcionam e nestes dias toda a rede de internet está ruim.

----------


## sergios

Olá amigos, estou pesquisando as possibilidades de melhorias (em um futuro não muito distante) do sinal do Amplimax, e encontrei (até o momento) duas alternativas:
Lembrando que atualmente tenho uma antena de 20dBi da Aquário de 700Mhz, e o sinal da TIM 4G está entre 54% - 60% no Amplimax.

1 - Antena da Foxtell
R$ 299,00 
KIT ANTENA CÚBICA 700 Mhz CONECTOR N - CABO 15mt / 24 dBi
https://www.foxtell.com.br/kit-anten...5mt-24-dbi-kit
Essa é a alternativa mais em conta financeiramente. Porém, não sei se vai ter uma melhoria significativa do sinal. Pois a diferença de dBi entre a minha antena e essa da Foxtell é bem pouca.

2 - Antena parabólica da RC Loja
R$ 890,00 
ANTENA CELULAR E INTERNET ALTO GANHO 698MHZ A 2700MHZ
https://www.rcloja.com.br/antena-cel...internet-60dbi




Estou mais propenso a aderir a esta alternativa. Pois percebo que terá melhor aumento do sinal. Porém, com algumas ressalvas:
Tenho receio em colocar uma antena parabólica em uma mastro de 1 ou 2 polegadas, a 9m de altura (como já está minha antena atualmente). Refiro-me ao tamanho da parábola, seu peso e resistividade a ventos fortes.Não penso em comprar a antena da RC Loja, e sim, usar a ideia e montar conforme minhas necessidades. Mas até o momento não encontrei parábola de 1m ou 1,5m que seja leve e resistente.Não tenho conhecimento prático dos painéis setoriais que ficam na parabólica. Se são de confiança, se realmente atuam na frequência desejada.
Aguardo vossos questionamentos e principalmente de quem já tem experiência em um dos cenários acima.

----------


## chicao48

> Olá amigos, estou pesquisando as possibilidades de melhorias (em um futuro não muito distante) do sinal do Amplimax, e encontrei (até o momento) duas alternativas:
> Lembrando que atualmente tenho uma antena de 20dBi da Aquário de 700Mhz, e o sinal da TIM 4G está entre 54% - 60% no Amplimax.
> 
> 1 - Antena da Foxtell
> R$ 299,00 
> KIT ANTENA CÚBICA 700 Mhz CONECTOR N - CABO 15mt / 24 dBi
> https://www.foxtell.com.br/kit-anten...5mt-24-dbi-kit
> Essa é a alternativa mais em conta financeiramente. Porém, não sei se vai ter uma melhoria significativa do sinal. Pois a diferença de dBi entre a minha antena e essa da Foxtell é bem pouca.
> 
> ...


Tempos atrás eu comprei um tubo de 6 metros, 3 polegadas, chapa 14, por 90 reais na própria serralheria, e mandei o serralheiro soldar os degraus para subir no mastro. Esse tubo eu comprei para prender uma torre telescópica de 21 metros; eu deixei o tubo com 1 metro para dentro do chão. Chapa 14 é bastante resistente.

Quanto essa antena parabólica da RC loja, que não é nada mais, nada menos do que um painel setorial adaptado numa parabólica; um internauta conseguiu sinal em 1800Mhz no topo de uma torre de 33 metros, e a 80 Km em linha reta da torre; só não funcionou o celular devido a grande distância, o aparelho fica mudo ou somente em emergência.

----------


## JoaoBC

http://www.antenas3g.com.br/repetido...-celulares.php

----------


## chicao48

> http://www.antenas3g.com.br/repetido...-celulares.php


Os produtos da antenas3g, depois de pronta e instalada, é quase o gasto de uma torre de celular homologada pela dona ANATEL, com licença de funcionamento e alguns bichos mais, kkkkkkk!

----------


## sergios

> Tempos atrás eu comprei um tubo de 6 metros, 3 polegadas, chapa 14, por 90 reais na própria serralheria, e mandei o serralheiro soldar os degraus para subir no mastro. Esse tubo eu comprei para prender uma torre telescópica de 21 metros; eu deixei o tubo com 1 metro para dentro do chão. Chapa 14 é bastante resistente.


Você tem fotos desse projeto?




> Quanto essa antena parabólica da RC loja, que não é nada mais, nada menos do que um painel setorial adaptado numa parabólica; um internauta conseguiu sinal em 1800Mhz no topo de uma torre de 33 metros, e a 80 Km em linha reta da torre; só não funcionou o celular devido a grande distância, o aparelho fica mudo ou somente em emergência.


Então, é essa adaptação que quero fazer.

----------


## sergios

> Os produtos da antenas3g, depois de pronta e instalada, é quase o gasto de uma torre de celular homologada pela dona ANATEL, com licença de funcionamento e alguns bichos mais, kkkkkkk!


Já ia comentar a respeito.
Certa vez, entrei (ao menos tentei) em contato com essa empresa. 
Até hoje não responderam o e-mail e não atendem telefonema. Além de ser muito caro.

----------


## chicao48

> Você tem fotos desse projeto?.


Não tenho, e não terei mais, pois a pessoa para quem eu fiz esse serviço, depois que colocaram sinal de internet via rádio na região, ele desmontou todo o sistema, pois o sinal de celular é muito ruim, e não compensa mais.

----------


## chicao48

> [*]Tenho receio em colocar uma antena parabólica em uma mastro de 1 ou 2 polegadas, a 9m de altura (como já está minha antena atualmente). Refiro-me ao tamanho da parábola, seu peso e resistividade a ventos fortes.[*]Não penso em comprar a antena da RC Loja, e sim, usar a ideia e montar conforme minhas necessidades. Mas até o momento não encontrei parábola de 1m ou 1,5m que seja leve e resistente.


A antena parabólica da minha mãe é dessa mesma do vídeo, de 1,5m e chapa perfurada; eu a comprei pela internet e mesmo montei. Ela é razoavelmente pesada para mastro acima de 6 metros e tubo menor do que 3 polegadas. Portanto, o risco de você encontrar uma antena parabólica de chapa mais leve do que essa, é o mesmo risco de você ser atacado por um leão africano na praça da sua cidade.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 alerto a meus colegas, ,,,
Distância superior a 15 km de visada pode ficar com um pé atrás...
Distância superior a 20 km, pense se valerá o risco ,,,
Distância superior a 30 km melhor nem pensar em tirar do papel,,,

Como atualmente queremos web e aparelhos em 3G, 4G são rastreáveis mesmo com GPS desativado, suas comunicações são desconectadas ainda que chegue o sinal. As ERBs estão calculadas para uma comunicação de 15 km mas pode alcançar até uns 20 km; consegui até 22 km com -100 dBm em 850 MHz e 3G da Vivo com antena de 900 MHz do próprio cliente, GSM nem chega mais nem pelo rastreio. Esses setoriais vão queimando, nenhuma operadora que substituir a menos que seja por 3G ou 4G ou mesmo LTE em 700 MHz.

Li agora pouco na matéria, que Vivo, Claro e Tim estão impedidas em adquirir o uso da faixa para 700 MHz em 5G, apenas a Oi que se recusou no uso dessa faixa. Com certeza por que os sistemas devem ser muito mais caros, como é o caso de 450 MHz para 4G que podemos dizer que não saiu do papel e são faixas que não vejo vantagem. Certo seria tirar os fios de telefonia fixa e instalar ERBs de 450 ou 700 para tal, uma boa solução alternativa que é praticamente para voz em cidades pequenas ou até mesmo médias.

----------


## sergios

Essa é o meu objetivo com o Amplimax.

----------


## sphreak

> Essa é o meu objetivo com o Amplimax.


Procure alimentador de parábola JFA. Fazem 100% o serviço de adaptação de parabólica telada em antena de celular.

Se for comprar compre direto no site da JFA ou na ShopDragon. Os poucos vendedores desse equipamento no mercado livre são picaretas.

----------


## sergios

> Procure alimentador de parábola JFA. Fazem 100% o serviço de adaptação de parabólica telada em antena de celular.
> 
> Se for comprar compre direto no site da JFA ou na ShopDragon. Os poucos vendedores desse equipamento no mercado livre são picaretas.


Obrigado sphreak pelas orientações.

Essa outra ideia aqui também parece ser muito boa.

----------


## sphreak

> Obrigado sphreak pelas orientações.
> 
> Essa outra ideia aqui também parece ser muito boa.


A ideia do alimentador da JFA é esse mesmo! Com antenas Aquário de 700/850/900 Mhz é facil adaptar. Já em 1800/2100/2600 Mhz complica pelas antenas serem pirulito (talvez com as pequenas de 14dBi).

Eu acrescentaria uma chapa de aluminio retangular por trás do refletor do dipolo pra melhorar. Fica show!

----------


## sergios

Quero iniciar meu projeto da construção da parabólica 4G. Mas preciso decidir se vou usar um painel setorial ou um iluminador de 700Mhz.
Gostaria da orientação de vocês (prós e contras).

----------


## sergios

*Para conhecimento.*
Liguei pra loja JFA, procurando saber sobre Alimentador de parábola, de 700Mhz. O suporte me passou o contato do Sr. Bolivar, o qual seria o fornecedor desses produtos.
Em conversa com o Sr. Bolivar, o mesmo informou que esse tipo de recurso está em desuso, que ele tem mais de 100 peças encostadas e não consegue vender.
Segundo ele, um dos motivos é que no máximo se consegue 29dbi com uma parabólica de 2,40m.
Comentei sobre a frequência de 700Mhz. Ele disse que em Minas Gerais ainda há pouco uso dessa frequência, os equipamentos com essa frequência estão com pouca saída.
Em outras palavras, ele me desencorajou a fazer esse procedimento com a parabólica. Até mesmo chegou a indicar a compra de antenas da Foxtell.

----------


## sphreak

> *Para conhecimento.*
> Liguei pra loja JFA, procurando saber sobre Alimentador de parábola, de 700Mhz. O suporte me passou o contato do Sr. Bolivar, o qual seria o fornecedor desses produtos.
> Em conversa com o Sr. Bolivar, o mesmo informou que esse tipo de recurso está em desuso, que ele tem mais de 100 peças encostadas e não consegue vender.
> Segundo ele, um dos motivos é que no máximo se consegue 29dbi com uma parabólica de 2,40m.
> Comentei sobre a frequência de 700Mhz. Ele disse que em Minas Gerais ainda há pouco uso dessa frequência, os equipamentos com essa frequência estão com pouca saída.
> Em outras palavras, ele me desencorajou a fazer esse procedimento com a parabólica. Até mesmo chegou a indicar a compra de antenas da Foxtell.


Ja falei com esse cara aí. Parece que o que ele não quer é trabalhar. 
Daí eu comecei a fazer meus proprios projetos, adaptando parabólicas com tubo de alumínio no lugar da bengala, antena de 14dBi na ponteira e chapa de alumino cortado no diretor refletor do dipolo. Manda ressoldar o pé da parabólica em meia esquadria (corta em 45° inverte e solda em 90°).

Faz o mesmo efeito e o custo é 50% menor.

Esse Bolivar é representante comercial. Não manja de RF. Ele quer é vender coisas. Só isso

----------


## sergios

> Esse Bolivar é representante comercial. Não manja de RF. Ele quer é vender coisas. Só isso


Acho que nem isso :P




> Faz o mesmo efeito e o custo é 50% menor.


Creio ser melhor usar o painel setorial na parabólica. Ao menos tenho a possibilidade de pegar outras frequências, e não somente 700Mhz.
A não ser que se colocar um Alimentador/Iluminador específico de 700Mhz, o desempenho seja bem melhor.

Quero ter coragem pra colocar uma parabólica nessa altura.

----------


## sphreak

> Acho que nem isso :P
> 
> 
> Creio ser melhor usar o painel setorial na parabólica. Ao menos tenho a possibilidade de pegar outras frequências, e não somente 700Mhz.
> A não ser que se colocar um Alimentador/Iluminador específico de 700Mhz, o desempenho seja bem melhor.
> 
> Quero ter coragem pra colocar uma parabólica nessa altura.


Você colocar um iluminador específico de 700mhz o desempenho sem dúvida vai ser melhor. Esses painéis que vedem aí ele tem uma faixa muito larga. Vai de 2400Mhz até 700Mhz. Daí o ganho dele é na casa dos 2~3dBi, que somados a parabólica dá aí em torno de 24~27dBi. Com uma antena específica na frequência, uma de 14dBi Aquario, deixado seu 3 primeiros diretores e adaptado uma chapa refletora no diretor refletor, o ganho pode chegar na casa de 34dBi em uma parábola de 2,5mts

----------


## mozer

> Acho que nem isso :P
> 
> 
> Creio ser melhor usar o painel setorial na parabólica. Ao menos tenho a possibilidade de pegar outras frequências, e não somente 700Mhz.
> A não ser que se colocar um Alimentador/Iluminador específico de 700Mhz, o desempenho seja bem melhor.
> 
> Quero ter coragem pra colocar uma parabólica nessa altura.



Acho muito perigoso uma antena parabólica nessa altura devido a raios. A área de alumínio grande e nesse caso um local plano, em caso de tempestade o raio tende a atingir o ponto mais alto. No vídeo em questão parece ser no sertão do nordeste onde chove pouco, mas mesmo assim eu acho perigoso. O ideal seria ter um para-raios acima da antena.

----------


## chicao48

https://tecnoblog.net/288801/tim-ati...ado-sao-paulo/

----------


## mozer

> https://tecnoblog.net/288801/tim-ati...ado-sao-paulo/


No meu pequeno município no norte do Rio funciona o VoLTE em 1800 mhz, única frequência em uso por enquanto. Mas o 4g só funciona em parte da pequena cidade, parece que estão usando um único setor e o sinal é direcionado em uma única direção. Uma outra torre na zona rural funciona nos 3 setores (tem duas torres da Tim no município) sendo que a Tim instalou a antena em uma área cheia de morros ao redor e o sinal não atende a quase ninguém. A Tim é motivo de piada na zona rural, com tanto lugar bom para instalar a antena e muita gente precisando de acesso e sem sinal nenhum, essa empresa me faz uma burrada dessa. Parece inacreditável que uma grande empresa faz um investimento alto para não ser útil a população, mas foi exatamente isso que aconteceu aqui!!!

----------


## chicao48

> No meu pequeno município no norte do Rio funciona o VoLTE em 1800 mhz, única frequência em uso por enquanto. Mas o 4g só funciona em parte da pequena cidade, parece que estão usando um único setor e o sinal é direcionado em uma única direção. Uma outra torre na zona rural funciona nos 3 setores (tem duas torres da Tim no município) sendo que a Tim instalou a antena em uma área cheia de morros ao redor e o sinal não atende a quase ninguém. A Tim é motivo de piada na zona rural, com tanto lugar bom para instalar a antena e muita gente precisando de acesso e sem sinal nenhum, essa empresa me faz uma burrada dessa. Parece inacreditável que uma grande empresa faz um investimento alto para não ser útil a população, mas foi exatamente isso que aconteceu aqui!!!


Eu li num blog de notícias em 2015, onde a Claro em virtude de descumprimento com normas exigida por dona ANATEL, e que a gerou multas pesadas, teve por obrigação a expandir sua rede em alguns estados, e instalar torres até mesmo em pequenos distritos rurais. Pois bem, enquanto o seu pequeno município já entrou na era do VoLTE; conheço uma pequena cidade que até 2 meses atrás só tinha sinal da Vivo e que passou a transmitir em 4G também, e que transmite também o sinal das outras operadora em roaming. E desde setembro de 2015 a Claro montou uma torre num pequeno distrito a apenas 5 km em linha reta da cidade, pois a cidade fica dentro de uma especie de buraco, cercada de morros. A Vivo, ao invés de ter instalado a torre em cima de um morro a apenas 1 km do centro da cidade, onde tem uma torre da OI fixo; montaram bem no centro da cidade. Com isso o sinal da Vivo não alcança esse pequeno distrito, onde a Claro instalou uma torre. Pasme; de repente a Claro ligou o seu sinal na mesma torre da Vivo, no centro da cidade, e já transmitindo em apenas 3G. Enquanto isso, nessa torre montada desde 2015 pela Claro nesse pequeno distrito, e que em setembro irá completar 4 anos, as pessoas sonham com esse sinal da Claro; e sem previsão.

----------


## JoaoBC

Gente, falar "na cidade" sem falar qual, "no distrito" sem falar qual, é o mesmo que nada.
ES, RJ, SC, PR quem tem a obrigação de prover internet rural é a Tim, cada estado tem a "sua" operadora.
SP, MG, AL, CE, PB, PE, PI, RN e SE é a Vivo.
AC, AM, AP, BA, MA, PA, RN, RO, SP, TO é a Claro.
Demais estados é a oi (RS, DF...)

----------


## luti1901

Boas pessoal. Sumiu o sinal onde eu tinha uma interface JFA. Aí testei onde tenho uma torre alguns km mais perto da torre e pegou. Essa torre tem enlaces que chega até minha casa. Minha dúvida é: teria algum equipamento pra mim jogar as chamadas na rede e levar até em casa? Ou somente aqueles rádios mono canal mesmo. Att

----------


## sphreak

> Boas pessoal. Sumiu o sinal onde eu tinha uma interface JFA. Aí testei onde tenho uma torre alguns km mais perto da torre e pegou. Essa torre tem enlaces que chega até minha casa. Minha dúvida é: teria algum equipamento pra mim jogar as chamadas na rede e levar até em casa? Ou somente aqueles rádios mono canal mesmo. Att


Você pode tentar fazer um enlace interno VoIP com 2 interfaces 1 FXO e 1 FXS.

----------


## luti1901

Vc sabe dizer quanto eu vou gastar aproximadamente? Hj me ofereceram um par de rádio por 700 conto. E os rádios eu tenho conhecimento. Fica mais fácil pra mim.

----------


## chicao48

> Boas pessoal. Sumiu o sinal onde eu tinha uma interface JFA. Aí testei onde tenho uma torre alguns km mais perto da torre e pegou. Essa torre tem enlaces que chega até minha casa. Minha dúvida é: teria algum equipamento pra mim jogar as chamadas na rede e levar até em casa? Ou somente aqueles rádios mono canal mesmo. Att


Essas interfaces são péssimas de sinal. Em locais muito ruins de sinal, onde elas funcionam no limite tolerável de sinal, só basta a operadora diminuir a potência, e o sinal delas vão juntos também. Em 2016 instalei uma interface GSM JFA, e ficou com nível de sinal de -100dbm, e só bastou a Tim diminuir a potência de sinal, para não funcionar mais.

----------


## sphreak

> Vc sabe dizer quanto eu vou gastar aproximadamente? Hj me ofereceram um par de rádio por 700 conto. E os rádios eu tenho conhecimento. Fica mais fácil pra mim.


Uns R$500 se você já tiver o enlace wifi pronto. A configuração é meio chata, mas tem tutorial na net.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, nesta região Claro tem sido bloqueada por outras operadoras.
Oi onde tem montado suas torres de telefonia fixa, "bloqueia" para que as concorrentes não adentren nessa área de atuação; fica com serviço de péssima ou pior qualidade, não instalam ERBs de celulares nem nada.
Vivo tem instalado torres, mas após a inauguração da torre até o início de serviços dura quase 2 anos.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48, nesta região Claro tem sido bloqueada por outras operadoras.


Tá acontecendo um fato estranho com o chip da Claro no Amplimax em específico. Meses atrás mencionei neste tópico, a respeito de um internauta que não conseguia registrar sinal de rede com o chip da Claro nem mesmo na cidade. A saga continua também para outros usuários em diferentes regiões; essas pessoas não estão conseguindo se conectar na rede da Claro nem fazendo reset do aparelho e nem tão pouco atualizando o firmware. E quanto ao firmware; vi no campo de perguntas e respostas na página da Elsys; pessoas reclamando que quando atualizam para versões mais recentes, o desempenho do aparelho só piora. Já estão querendo voltar para a primeira versão.

----------


## sphreak

> Tá acontecendo um fato estranho com o chip da Claro no Amplimax em específico. Meses atrás mencionei neste tópico, a respeito de um internauta que não conseguia registrar sinal de rede com o chip da Claro nem mesmo na cidade. A saga continua também para outros usuários em diferentes regiões; essas pessoas não estão conseguindo se conectar na rede da Claro nem fazendo reset do aparelho e nem tão pouco atualizando o firmware. E quanto ao firmware; vi no campo de perguntas e respostas na página da Elsys; pessoas reclamando que quando atualizam para versões mais recentes, o desempenho do aparelho só piora. Já estão querendo voltar para a primeira versão.


Eu percebi isso também com a Claro no Amplimax e tambem com telefone rural de mesa Aquario. 
A 1 quadra da torre da Claro: Chip no Smartfone>>> OK
Chip no Amplimax ou CA40 3G Aquario>>> Sem sinal/não registrado

Tenho impressão que a Claro está bloqueando esses equipamentos para impedir o compartilhamento de internet, já que as velocidades da Claro são bem altas e bem atrativas

----------


## luti1901

Por via de dúvidas também testei com uma pináculo que são ótimas de sinal. Mesma coisa. Onde antes tinha sinal -87 agora não tem sinal. Todas vizinhos também ta o mesmo problema.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, em meu celular Motorola quando estou navegando ou mesmo em descanso/repouso o aparelho fica em 4G por cerca de alguns minutos depois fica como off line. Detectando um movimento aí ele se comunica com a rede, seja somente em dados ou wi-fi.
Navegando somente em 4G( muito bom por sinal), mas ao receber a ligação muda para 3G ou 2G(raro) e por incrível que pareça a área de cobertura é menor do que 3G mas no mapa diz ao contrário. 
Em meu celular, em tela por aplicativo aparece assim; Claro, 4G LTE band 3 e Vivo UMTS band 5 e em ambos os casos mudam de banda para outra numa ligação por voz. Com a Claro pelo era assim, ERB transmitia em 1,7 GHz e recebia em 900 MHz; se for isso em 4 G complicou por que o equipamento precisa responder bem rápido a isso em seu software e a antena precisa de uma boa largura de faixa. Aqui pelo menos a qualidade de áudio é excelente, inclusive no whattsapp sem cortes ou delay algo horrível com a Vivo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, aconteceu comigo no ano passado e meu cliente precisou de trocar o aparelho por um da ZTE. Para zona rural com um plano de mais ou menos 50 Reais( controle), polar falar ilimitado para qualquer operadora e qualquer DDD em qualquer estado, enquanto que nas outras era restrito ao mesmo DDD; atualmente é com todas as operadoras com igual valor ou pouco mais, mas a Claro dá um desconto em espécie se for por débito em conta e fatura digital integral.
Pelo menos costumo rotear a internet por meu celular, e nunca tive problemas. Claro sem sinal de internet ou o aparelho é incompatível não registra de forma alguma, sem contar a faixa de frequência que não podemos contar com uma faixa específica.

----------


## JoaoBC

Gente, este aparelho da ZTE que a claro vende, MF920V, alguém já testou ?
https://lojaonline.claro.com.br/zte/...-internet-20gb
Eu tenho o Huawei E8372h, que "péga" o sinal B28 (700MHz) da tim na região serrana do ES(Marechal Floriano). Testei com vários telefones (LG G5, Sony Xperia XA, Samsung J5 2006(J5 metal), todos eles acham a rede mas não se registram nesta rede, não navegam nenhum byte,enquanto o modem E8372 navega com certa facilidade.Mas o E8372 não possui 4G na banda 3 1800MHz, e este da ZTE sim.Mas não sei se é bom de sinal.

----------


## chicao48

> Gente, este aparelho da ZTE que a claro vende, MF920V, alguém já testou ?
> https://lojaonline.claro.com.br/zte/...-internet-20gb
> Eu tenho o Huawei E8372h, que "péga" o sinal B28 (700MHz) da tim na região serrana do ES(Marechal Floriano). Testei com vários telefones (LG G5, Sony Xperia XA, Samsung J5 2006(J5 metal), todos eles acham a rede mas não se registram nesta rede, não navegam nenhum byte,enquanto o modem E8372 navega com certa facilidade.Mas o E8372 não possui 4G na banda 3 1800MHz, e este da ZTE sim.Mas não sei se é bom de sinal.


Hoje, com essa migração da 4G para várias frequências, acho que não há smartphone no Brasil com suporte para todas essas frequências em 4G no mesmo aparelho. "acho né!".

Na ficha técnica do meu LG consta apenas 2600Mhz. Portanto, captar sinal 4G em região que a frequência não seja essa; nem sonhando, mesmo!

----------


## JoaoBC

Este ZTE (o modelo MF920V) funciona em 700 (B28), 1800 (B3), e 2600 (B7).
Existe também o 4G em 850 (B5) mas somente para relógios da apple/iPhone,
e somente na claro. As outras 3 frequências 4G, 700/1800/2600 este ZTE tem. 
Já o E8372 não tem 4G em 1800 (mas tem em 700 e em 2600).
Há uma variante, o E8372-608 que não está à venda no Brasil, que tem 1800.

----------


## mozer

> Tá acontecendo um fato estranho com o chip da Claro no Amplimax em específico. Meses atrás mencionei neste tópico, a respeito de um internauta que não conseguia registrar sinal de rede com o chip da Claro nem mesmo na cidade. A saga continua também para outros usuários em diferentes regiões; essas pessoas não estão conseguindo se conectar na rede da Claro nem fazendo reset do aparelho e nem tão pouco atualizando o firmware. E quanto ao firmware; vi no campo de perguntas e respostas na página da Elsys; pessoas reclamando que quando atualizam para versões mais recentes, o desempenho do aparelho só piora. Já estão querendo voltar para a primeira versão.


No final do ano passado eu usei por alguns meses a claro no 3g em 850 mhz. Mesmo distante 20 km da cidade vizinha de Itaperuna no norte do Rio de onde recebia o sinal funcionava com velocidade máxima de 2mbps, ao anoitecer até a meia noite caia muito a velocidade entre 0,3mbps e 0,5 mbps. O 4g da claro não chega na minha casa. Enfim, conseguia navegar com o amplimax na claro, não sei agora como está, teria que fazer um teste, vou tentar reativar o chip, pois uso a Oi atualmente.

----------


## chicao48

http://www.telesintese.com.br/anatel...gacao-do-pgmu/

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, postei no outro forum (o de ruído em celular rural) uma novidade: o amplimax agora tem 8 (oito) bandas em 4G. Tão logo as operadoras liberem o VoLTE para este aparelho, vai "matar" muito celular rural de mesa.
Para quem não lembra, citei que na roça onde passo férias, na divisa das Cidades de Marechal Floriano com Domingos Martins, tenho 4G da Tim na banda 28 (700 MHz) mas só no modem E8372
E tenho voz (sem nada de internet) da Vivo, em 850 MHz e só no celular rural.
Ou seja, sou obrigado a usar 2 operadoras e dois equipamentos.
Bastaria o VoLTE da Tim no amplimax para resolver meu caso...

----------


## sergios

> Bastaria o VoLTE da Tim no amplimax para resolver meu caso...


Verdade. Só estou esperando ativarem o VoLTE aqui na Região Norte.

----------


## sergios

Estava lendo esse documento e achei interessante postar aqui.
Apesar de ser trivial para muitos. Mas o lado conceitual foi bem abordado.
Isso faz com que possamos ter um olhar muito mais crítico e técnico quando for lidar com esse assunto.

Melhores Práticas para Instalação de Estações Rádio-Base:
http://www.sinditelebrasil.org.br/po...zembro-de-2013

FONTE: www.sinditelebrasil.org.br

----------


## chicao48

https://www.tudocelular.com/mercado/...cancelado.html

----------


## rodddz

> http://www.telesintese.com.br/anatel...gacao-do-pgmu/



Que maravilha! Tem uma antena 4g para ser instalada a pouquíssimos km do sítio onde me mato para conseguir 3g da Claro. Pena que não falaram os prazos pra isso acontecer

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Ontem para piorar mas acontecia ocasionalmente desde março. A operadora vivo passou a não reconhecer alguns celulares em 2G, mesmo os homologados pela ANATEL em marcas como LG, Samsung e marcas como Motorola e Sony há muito não vejo com sistema somente em 2G, longe de qualquer comentário positivo ou negativo.
Alguns celulares, mesmo buscando a rede não conseguia detectar a Vivo mesmo com dados móveis ativos( 3G e banda 5), os antigos nem pensar. Porém em meu celular Moto G5S, indicava presença de sinal, recebia ligações e serviço de dados inativo além de estar no chip 2. No Moto G 7 play da minha ex, sinal ficava instável conseguia fazer ligação mas na outra ponta atendia e não completava o elo.

Acredito que operadoras estão testando roaming entre as redes inicialmente Claro/Vivo e Tim/Oi e logo entre elas proposto ou em estudo na ANATEL. Na eventual catástrofe essa técnica já é aplicada como aconteceu no caso de Brumadinho, só que sem pedido judicial e as operadoras se uniram para localizar as vítimas segundo uma certa reportagem. Segundo certas fonte, no futuro pode cair investimento em ampliação de redes ou torres esperando que apenas uma operadora invista e outra ganhe "carona" sem gastar quase nada. Muitas cidades desta região a Oi só conta com GSM, Tim e Vivo conforme a população com 3G e a Claro com 4G que conta com uma plano internacional no sistema pós-pago.
Sou a favor, e já deveria ter compatibilidade entre operadoras de celular mesmo que signifique pagar mais caro numa ligação. Afinal sairá mais barato do que comprar um chip por alguns dias e ficar esquecido na gaveta, mas whattsapp ajuda muito bastando ter uma rede wifi aberta.

----------


## JoaoBC

Nilton, em janeiro deste ano, peguei uma porrada de gente brigando por causa do não-funcionamento da vivo na região serrana do ES.
NO meu celular rural (um prolink) o sinal da vivo aparecia, sumia, aparecia de novo. O povo reclamando que os aparelhos todos estavam com defeito, mas era a rede. E lá o mercado é 100% da vivo. Eu era o único com chip das outras na cidade (Marechal Floriano).

----------


## chicao48

> E lá o mercado é 100% da vivo.


Ao meu ver, operadoras de celular são como marca de cerveja; a marca A é consumida em determinada região do Brasil, e não em outra região; a marca B não é consumida da região da marca A, e vise-versa. Quando vejo na internet reportagem dizendo que a Vivo tem o maior número de usuários do Brasil, quase dou até um infarto pela dificuldade de acreditar nisso. A Vivo só tem 100% de mercado nas cidades onde só tem o sinal dela, a partir do momento que entra outra concorrente, ela continua apenas com meia dúzia de seus clientes. A Vivo tem um ótimo sinal, mas os seus planos nunca foram muito atrativos. Acho que todos esses usuários da Vivo vivem em marte.

----------


## JoaoBC

Você acha ? Eu tenho certeza.

----------


## chicao48

https://www.minhaoperadora.com.br/20...-satelite.html

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, só a título de curiosidade: o Amplimax tem limite de transmissão em rede cabeada de até 100 metros. Alguém sabe informar se essa rede poderia ser expandida a 200 metros usando um switch?

----------


## sergios

> Amigos, só a título de curiosidade: o Amplimax tem limite de transmissão em rede cabeada de até 100 metros. Alguém sabe informar se essa rede poderia ser expandida a 200 metros usando um switch?


Até poderia com auxílio de um switch, mas não te aconselho a fazer isso.
Vou trocar o local da minha antena, e o Amplimax ficará a 110m de onde está hoje. 
Fiz as contas, financeiras e técnicas, e achei melhor fazer um PTP via fibra, do meu Amplimax até o Mikrotik.
Acredite, é muito melhor e mais barato comprar Conversor de mídia e Fibra óptica, do que comprar rádio pra fazer o PTP.
Ao menos no meu caso foi mais em conta e melhor, quase 0% de perda entre a antena e o Mikrotik.

----------


## chicao48

> Até poderia com auxílio de um switch, mas não te aconselho a fazer isso.


Então, a 100 metros de distância via cabo do POE do Amplimax, seria colocado um switch, que por sua vez seria conectado outro cabo de rede de 100 metros na sua saída, completando 200 metros, é isso?

E esse switch teria que ser de 24v, que é a mesma tensão do POE do Amplimax?

----------


## sergios

> Então, a 100 metros de distância via cabo do POE do Amplimax, seria colocado um switch, que por sua vez seria conectado outro cabo de rede de 100 metros na sua saída, completando 200 metros, é isso?


Sim, é isso, Mas você terá muita perda de sinal, pois estará no limite (conceitual) da distância do cabeamento.
Nessa distância, te aconselho a fazer um PTP (Ponto a Ponto), via rádio ou via fibra.




> E esse switch teria que ser de 24v, que é a mesma tensão do POE do Amplimax?


Não necessariamente. Neste caso, o Switch será apenas uma Bridge entra os pontos. Ele não irá reforçar o sinal, Switch não tem essa função.
Lembre que do Amplimax até o POE, no cabo UTP passa Dados e Energia, no caso 24V DC da fonte do Amplimax.
Da saída LAN do POE até o Switch, não tem energia, somente Dados. Neste caso você poderá usar qualquer Switch de 4 ou 8 portas, alimentado via 110/220 AC diretamente, ou através de uma fonte 12V DC.

----------


## chicao48

> Sim, é isso, Mas você terá muita perda de sinal, pois estará no limite (conceitual) da distância do cabeamento.
> Nessa distância, te aconselho a fazer um PTP (Ponto a Ponto), via rádio ou via fibra.
> 
> 
> Não necessariamente. Neste caso, o Switch será apenas uma Bridge entra os pontos. Ele não irá reforçar o sinal, Switch não tem essa função.
> Lembre que do Amplimax até o POE, no cabo UTP passa Dados e Energia, no caso 24V DC da fonte do Amplimax.
> Da saída LAN do POE até o Switch, não tem energia, somente Dados. Neste caso você poderá usar qualquer Switch de 4 ou 8 portas, alimentado via 110/220 AC diretamente, ou através de uma fonte 12V DC.


Ok, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, só a título de curiosidade: o Amplimax tem limite de transmissão em rede cabeada de até 100 metros. Alguém sabe informar se essa rede poderia ser expandida a 200 metros usando um switch?


Dá pra fazer uma loucura:

Colocar o POE do Amplimax no meio do caminho.

Eu ja fiz assim:

Um cabo FE80 telefonico com 110V injetados nele (é pra usar como fio de luz mesmo e não na porta telefonica) e um cabo de rede de 75 metros entre a casa e uma caixa hermetica. Nesta caixa instala o POE com a fonte ligada no 110V do cabo FE80 e o cabo de rede na porta Lan do POE do Amplimax.
A partir dessa caixa sai mais 75mts de cabo de rede ligado na porta POE do injetor que está na caixa hermética e indo até o local do Amplimax.

Teoricamente dá pra chegar em uns 180mts (90mts de cabo de rede pra cada lado do injetor).

----------


## sergios

> Dá pra fazer uma loucura:
> 
> Colocar o POE do Amplimax no meio do caminho.


Exatamente isso. O POE tem que ficar no meio do caminho.
Como falei anteriormente. 100 metros é a distância conceitual, mas sei que na prática algumas pessoas já alcançaram 150m.
Nesse vídeo tem mais ou menos isso que você mencionou.

----------


## chicao48

> A partir dessa caixa sai mais 75mts de cabo de rede ligado na porta POE do injetor que está na caixa hermética e indo até o local do Amplimax.


Um injetor POE seria como um switch de uma porta de saída, ou o injetor POE seria a mesma coisa que uma fonte POE? rsrs!

----------


## luti1901

> Dá pra fazer uma loucura:
> 
> Colocar o POE do Amplimax no meio do caminho.
> 
> Eu ja fiz assim:
> 
> Um cabo FE80 telefonico com 110V injetados nele (é pra usar como fio de luz mesmo e não na porta telefonica) e um cabo de rede de 75 metros entre a casa e uma caixa hermetica. Nesta caixa instala o POE com a fonte ligada no 110V do cabo FE80 e o cabo de rede na porta Lan do POE do Amplimax.
> A partir dessa caixa sai mais 75mts de cabo de rede ligado na porta POE do injetor que está na caixa hermética e indo até o local do Amplimax.
> 
> Teoricamente dá pra chegar em uns 180mts (90mts de cabo de rede pra cada lado do injetor).


Acho que não dobraria o comprimento do cabo por que a fonte poe na verdade só faz a emenda do cabo de rede, poe apenas manda pra um lado dados e o outro dados/energia, no meu intender seria mais ou menos assim.

----------


## chicao48

> Acho que não dobraria o comprimento do cabo por que a fonte poe na verdade só faz a emenda do cabo de rede, poe apenas manda pra um lado dados e o outro dados/energia, no meu intender seria mais ou menos assim.


Dei uma pesquisada aqui: no cabo de rede, percorre tensão e corrente continua injetada pela fonte POE, e que consequentemente quando o cabo excede o limite de comprimento tolerável, a tensão e corrente irá se perdendo durante o percurso, chegando abaixo da capacidade para o funcionamento do dispositivo.

----------


## sphreak

> Dei uma pesquisada aqui: no cabo de rede, percorre tensão e corrente continua injetada pela fonte POE, e que consequentemente quando o cabo excede o limite de comprimento tolerável, a tensão e corrente irá se perdendo durante o percurso, chegando abaixo da capacidade para o funcionamento do dispositivo.


Não esqueça que o Amplimax funciona com 24V e trabalha com voltagem entre 9V e 24V. 
Pra perder esses 2quepra menos de 9V o cabo tem que ser muito fuleiro.

Quanto a minha idéia acima, você utilizar uns 80mts antes o injetor POE e 80mts depois. Não excederia em nenhum dos dois lances.

O injetor POE que eu digo é o próprio injetor do Amplimax.



Você coloca ele na metade do caminho.

Eu esto em campo e após o meio dia eu coloco um esquema dessa montagem aqui.
100% amigo!

----------


## chicao48

> Pra perder esses 2quepra menos de 9V o cabo tem que ser muito fuleiro.


 Essa foi boa, rsrs!

----------


## sphreak

> Essa foi boa, rsrs!


Digitei no teclado do celular... nem vi  :Pcguru:   :Pcguru:   :Pcguru:   :Pcguru:   :Pcguru:

----------


## sergios

Nas poucas instalações que fiz em ambiente externos, sempre utilizei cabo blindado, logicamente com conector blindados. Mas nem sempre isso é necessário. 
Já vi instalações com cabo UTP com proteção UV (não blindado), com 100m. E estão funcionando até hoje, pegando Sol e Chuva todos os dias.

----------


## sphreak

> Acho que não dobraria o comprimento do cabo por que a fonte poe na verdade só faz a emenda do cabo de rede, poe apenas manda pra um lado dados e o outro dados/energia, no meu intender seria mais ou menos assim.





> Dei uma pesquisada aqui: no cabo de rede, percorre tensão e corrente continua injetada pela fonte POE, e que consequentemente quando o cabo excede o limite de comprimento tolerável, a tensão e corrente irá se perdendo durante o percurso, chegando abaixo da capacidade para o funcionamento do dispositivo.


Segue dois esquemas que eu já fiz com sucesso no Amplimax.

Esquema 1> Telefone + Internet a mais de 100mts com o injetor no meio do caminho




Esquema 2> Somente internet a mais de 100mts, com injetor no pé do Amplimax + PTP com CPE



Pra quem não lembra o que é cabo FE80, é o utilizado para instalações telefônicas externas. Ele tem núcleo de aço e é revestido de cobre. Suporta tração que o cabo de rede não suporta.

E quanto a ele levar 110/220V. Ele só não vai aguentar ligar nada mais forte que 5 Amperes na ponta, mas para utilizar conversores DC de 24V vai beeeemmm de boa!



P.S. Só não esqueçam de fazer um aterramento. De preferencia com Clamper como da figura abaixo. Senão queima mesmo! 

Protege Telefone + Rede elétrica

----------


## chicao48

> Segue dois esquemas que eu já fiz com sucesso no Amplimax.


Muito bom!. Para eu ter uma demonstração técnica dessa, nesses moldes no meu computador; tenho que rabiscar num papel, e levar na moça da Lan-house. rsrs!

----------


## luti1901

> Segue dois esquemas que eu já fiz com sucesso no Amplimax.
> 
> Esquema 1> Telefone + Internet a mais de 100mts com o injetor no meio do caminho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esquema 2> Somente internet a mais de 100mts, com injetor no pé do Amplimax + PTP com CPE
> 
> ...


Muito bom saber que pode dividir o caminho com o poe no meio, poderia ter evitado varios ptp como na segunda imegem, eu abri uma fonte poe e segui as trilhas e a lan nao tem nem um componente, pelo menos a que eu abri.

----------


## sergios

Um exemplo com cabo de 105m.

----------


## chicao48

https://www.oficinadanet.com.br/band...nda-larga-fixa

----------


## chicao48

https://www.tecmundo.com.br/internet...coreia-sul.htm

----------


## chicao48

Lançamento da Aquário:

----------


## JoaoBC

Legal. Vou ver agora o preço.
R$ 900,00 é um pouco pesado, mas é mais prático que o Amplimax. E é dualchip. Obviamente sinal menor, antena de apenas 3 dBm. Porém dual chip é tentador...

----------


## sphreak

> Lançamento da Aquário:


R$900 é uma facada! E na prática o 4G dele só serve onde o sinal já tem um pouco de força pra chegar ao local.
Se for investir em + cabo e antena externa a brincadeira pula pra uns R$1200,00.

O equipamento é interessante, mas em meu ponto de vista, um tiro no pé que a Aquário deu.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Acho um tanto salgado por que a vida útil dessas baterias são uma lástima, fontes de péssima qualidade e recursos a desejar. Facilita a idosos que na proporção nem tanto assim.
Aparelhos para uso em meio rural teria de ser montado em caixa metálica, com sistemas de proteção a descargas de até 2 KV e vida útil prevista para pelo menos o dobro de celulares comuns; autonomia da bateria em 24 horas e não em 20 minutos de conversação que só em telemarketing ou atendimento a clientes já acabou a bateria.
Quando usava esses roteadores montados em caixas plásticas são 6 meses de bom uso, depois parece que "buga" obrigando-nos a fazer o reset e configurar novamente a cada 2 ou 3 meses. Agora com 3Com, montado em caixa metálica, pintura epoxi por fora e bi-cromatizado por dento esqueci o que é fazer reset faz uns 4 anos. É mais caro, para mim valeu a pena.

Uma outra questão, sinal da Claro é B3 com -100 dBm chega em meu celular a 20 M, e a Vivo B5 mal chega a 2M apesar de ser 3G com -65 dBm. Wi-fi chega a -88 dBm e cerca de 3M; baseado em aplicativo de celular por que na barra de sinal estão cheios, não és confiável.
Como uso Motorola, se estiver em movimento numa região urbana de zona morta em movimento continuo falando se estiver em uma ligação; sinal some na tela mas continuo falando. Outro dia, estive num distrito atendido por 3G da vivo, e sinal apareceu na tela mesmo em chip 2 e com dados ativos no chip 1 e sem sinal da Claro; se acontece com outras marcas não sei informar e taxistas, mototaxistas usam Motorola ou LG em sua grande maioria pelo menos aqui.

----------


## chicao48

> R$900 é uma facada! E na prática o 4G dele só serve onde o sinal já tem um pouco de força pra chegar ao local.
> Se for investir em + cabo e antena externa a brincadeira pula pra uns R$1200,00.
> 
> O equipamento é interessante, mas em meu ponto de vista, um tiro no pé que a Aquário deu.


Ehhh, não sei aonde a Aquário quis chegar com um produto desse. Esses modelos de aparelho nunca cairão na graça dos consumidores. Hoje os caipiras de raiz da zona rural estão aprendendo aos poucos, a lidar com novas tecnologias e novos formatos, e estão abandonando o uso desses aparelhos. Tenho um conhecido que já é aposentado por idade, e antes me pedia ajuda para mexer no celular de teclado dele; hoje ele já migrou para smartphone, e a gente já se comunica via Whatsapp.

Li alguns comentários de compradores desse aparelho no ML; vi até um comentário de alguém que não consegue sinal de internet via wifi por esse aparelho!

----------


## chicao48

> Ehhh, não sei aonde a Aquário quis chegar com um produto desse. Esses modelos de aparelho nunca cairão na graça dos consumidores. Hoje os caipiras de raiz da zona rural estão aprendendo aos poucos, a lidar com novas tecnologias e novos formatos, e estão abandonando o uso desses aparelhos. Tenho um conhecido que já é aposentado por idade, e antes me pedia ajuda para mexer no celular de teclado dele; hoje ele já migrou para smartphone, e a gente já se comunica via Whatsapp.
> 
> Li alguns comentários de compradores desse aparelho no ML; vi até um comentário de alguém que não consegue sinal de internet via wifi por esse aparelho!


Esse modelo de aparelho, assim como outros já lançados por outros fabricantes, que era apenas 2/3G, tem suas limitações quanto ao local de sua instalação, pois nem sempre se obtém sinal ao lado da residência, e tendo que fazer a instalação longe da mesma, por isso, esse aparelho torna totalmente inviável o seu uso.

----------


## sphreak

> Esse modelo de aparelho, assim como outros já lançados por outros fabricantes, que era apenas 2/3G, tem suas limitações quanto ao local de sua instalação, pois nem sempre se obtém sinal ao lado da residência, e tendo que fazer a instalação longe da mesma, por isso, esse aparelho torna totalmente inviável o seu uso.


Por esse e outros motivos o Amplimax é o equipamento do momento!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 sempre costumo dizer. Web ou popularmente internet nos conquistou ( 3 anos a mais de 100 anos) não pelas pesquisas ou transações on-line e sim pelas "fofocas" nas redes sociais. Bom de 3 a 10 anos não tem a mínima noção ou pouca sobre o assunto.
Uma semana atrás, uma senhora usava um smartfone do esposo com ajuda da neta; O esposo resolveu comprar, instalei facebook, whatsapp, conta do google e you tube em sua tela inicial. Segundo ele já está dominando, coisa que ele custou 3 meses para isso.
Esse casal, no dia que não tiver internet e a operadora estiver fora do ar com certeza se sentirão como se estivessem nus em plena praça pública como já acontece com a maioria de nós.

Esse modelo da Aquário se for igual a Multilaser, será uma dor-de-cabeça ao revendedor técnico ou comprador final onde é mais fácil usar um celular velho e habilitar o roteador se for para uso exclusivo em internet; além disso internet via satélite tem conseguido ganhar um bom espaço embora o plano inicial custe o dobro na média que o pós-pago na versão mais básica.

Hoje qualquer lançamento de eletrônicos vestiveis( celular, smartTV, googleTV, AppleTV) e até mesmo roteadores, modens ou impressoras pode ser um tiro no pé. Lembra do GPS para carros? comprei 2 e nem sei mais se funciona por que da última vez pifou a bateria sem usar e meu celular segundo a Motorola estando num veículo ele pode acionar o viva-voz automaticamente ou não tocar.
Aparelho desse, é para o público tradicional que ainda quer o teclado físico e logo os teclados de PCs poderão perder isso; tudo é questão de conceito de inovação e aceitação do público.
Pensar que menos de 30 anos atrás, presidente da Motorola ligou para presidente da AT&T contando do feito o CELULAR e a internet nem existia( www). Devemos tudo isso a um brasileiro o padre Landell que fez a primeira transmissão de voz sem fio em 1894 em São Paulo mas créditos da patente são de Marconi em 1896.

----------


## sergios

> ... no dia que não tiver internet e a operadora estiver fora do ar com certeza se sentirão como se estivessem nus em plena praça pública como já acontece com a maioria de nós.


No sistema de internet que instalei em uma zona rual, isso já acontece.
Minha tia que nem sabia atender uma ligação em telefone público. Hoje, se a internet ficar meia hora fora, ela já fica desesperada.




> ... além disso internet via satélite tem conseguido ganhar um bom espaço embora o plano inicial custe o dobro na média que o pós-pago na versão mais básica.


Ainda sou "pé atrás" com internet via satélite. Além de ser caro, a franquia é muito baixa, latência altíssima (normal por ser satélite) e quase 100% dos comentários de pessoas que já usam, é sempre comentários ruins.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Atualmente em termos de internet; discada, ADSL, DSL, celular, satélite etc ficamos atrás da tela do celular ou computador esperando demais.
Menos de 20 anos atrás, ficava ansioso esperando a ligação via recado da namorada ou mesmo aquela carta perfumada e quando batia a saudade tinha de aguardar uns dias para enviar a carta ou ligar pois custava caro. Hoje se faz com aplicativo de celular.
Para o meio rural, devido a grande extensão territorial nossa o melhor seria usarmos a rede elétrica mas temos um problema seríssimo quanto à qualidade da rede do assinante ou dar incentivos as redes locais de provedores "por lei até que o governo flexibilizou bastante, falta a população abraçar a causa"

Internet via satélite no meio rural deve ser visto como redundante, ou seja na falta da internet fixa usamos via satélite. Assim funciona os nossos celulares modernos( alguns desde 2011), que na oscilação ou instabilidade da internet fixa usa rede de dados do celular e desligar rede de dados no celular pode só piorar a situação. Minha ex tem reclamado que caso os dados móveis esteja desligado, internet fixa cair ou desligar o roteador, o próprio dispositivo liga a rede de dados no moto G 7 play.
Meu celular( moto g 5 S), se ficar 15 minutos parado ou não detectar nenhum movimento físico ou o roteador não trocar dados, não recebo nenhuma notificação exceto chamada telefônica mas no moto g 1 era apenas dados no roteador; alguns clientes tem me reclamado por não responder as mensagens no aplicativo. Quando está carregando fica tudo em espera também, com certeza é para garantir a integridade do usuário e muitos não gostam disso.

----------


## chicao48

Será que a Claro está com o intuito de fazer com que, apenas dispositivos móveis se conectem na sua rede? pois outro internauta está meio com o pé atrás em comprar um Amplimax, porque segundo ele a Claro não se conecta à internet no modem/roteador dele! :Boxing:

----------


## sergios

> Será que a Claro está com o intuito de fazer com que, apenas dispositivos móveis se conectem na sua rede? pois outro internauta está meio com o pé atrás em comprar um Amplimax, porque segundo ele a Claro não se conecta à internet no modem/roteador dele!


Nunca tive problemas com a Claro, usando o Amplimax.

----------


## JoaoBC

Eu tenho opinião que amplimax e este CA42S-4G são para propósitos diferentes. 
O amplimax é para locais em que o sinal é muito, muito ruim. Já o CA é para aqueles locais em que o sinal não é tão ruim assim.
O amplimax é para funcionar fixo, ou seja, instala, usa e não muda/modifica nada. O CA é para usar numa casa de campo ou praia, que você passa as férias ou um feriadão, mas nos dias "normais" fica na cidade.
Este é meu caso.
Moro no Rio de Janeiro, Flamengo, e passo as férias na Roça, na região serrana do ES. 335 dias no Rio, 30 no ES.
Lá tenho voz (rede 2G) da vivo, com celular rural. Smartphone capta o sinal mas não funciona.
Também tenho lá sinal 4G (internet) da tim, na banda 28, 700 MHz). Funciona num modem Huawei E8372. Funciona.
O celular acha o sinal, mas não se registra na rede, não navega. 
Outra coisa, não é viável por chip no amplimax quando tiver em casa, e no celular normal quando for à cidade.
Nem instalar o aparelho quando estiver lá, e desinstalar quando voltar.
Outro uso, seria móvel. Ter sinal na estrada.
No site americanas.com está a R$ 650,00

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 bom dia.
De acordo com a norma, ao compramos um SIMCARD ou melhor chip, qualquer que seja a operadora inclusive tipo virtual como os Correios, Porto Seguro etc são para uso em dispositivos móveis portanto celulares de mão e uso pessoal. Basta ler as condições descritas no manual do chip.
Para uso em estação fixa, ou coordenadas fixas é necessário que se faça um plano tipo residencial e pode acontecer do chip só funcionar naquele IMEI, se trocar para um outro aparelho não funcionará. Como somos preguiçosos, habilitamos com móvel e deixamos correr à solta.
Tecnicamente como estamos pagando pelo uso, governo e operadoras não estão nem aí. Mas numa propriedade rural de produção não pode ser contabilizada como despesa pagando IRPF a mais conforme a renda bruta anual.
Como sou cliente da Claro há mais de 10 anos( acho), desde GSM desconfiava que obtinha minha localização ao efetuar ou receber chamadas; com smartphone tenho certeza o mesmo acontece com Vivo e Tim.
Clientes da Claro é o único que não precisa trocar de chip para uso em rede 4G, pelo menos o meu é antigo e funciona perfeitamente atingindo a taxas de 85 Mbps com -90 dBm e -100 dBm em torno de 20 Mbps pelo menos no meu caso. Segundo a operadora, para uso em 4,5G precisaria trocar de chip e saberei nos próximos dias como prova.

----------


## chicao48

> Para uso em estação fixa, ou coordenadas fixas é necessário que se faça um plano tipo residencial e pode acontecer do chip só funcionar naquele IMEI, se trocar para um outro aparelho não funcionará. Como somos preguiçosos, habilitamos com móvel e deixamos correr à solta.


Acho que a Claro está adotando gradualmente uma medida que, para se conectar à rede dela por dispositivos fixos, terá que fazer um cadastro junto a sua central de atendimento, pois isso já está muito rotineiro, esse problema de conexão em específico apenas com a sua rede, em várias localidades do país. Outra explicação técnica para esse problema, acho que não há, não!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

JaoBC, onde moro, Oi e Vivo GSM e 3G; Tim e Claro com GSM, 3G e 4G LTE. Oi e Claro possui uma péssima cobertura em 3G apesar que a Claro é bem melhor.
Tim em 4G mal consegue chegar a 12 Mbps e cobertura é de mal a pior; mas a Claro tem uma excelente cobertura mesmo na banda 3.

Nunca gostei de ficar trocando os chips nos aparelhos, nem para teste mesmo para cliente. Perdi 3 chips e dois celulares nessa de tirar o meu chip e testar no aparelho do cliente, nenhum deles me ressarciram e ainda acharam ruim de mim. Meu celular é nano chip, mais um motivo ainda para jamais retirar do aparelho.
Cliente trazendo o dispositivo sem chip dele não dou garantia mas para tal mantenho plano pós-pago da Claro para que ninguém reclame da sua franquia de minutos que fora consumido sem a devida autorização; que traga o chip no dia da retirada do dispositivo pelo menos.

Oriento os produtores rurais para que cada agregado tenha o seu chip, a antena ou com interface seja da propriedade de modo a garantir que cada família seja responsável por essa despesa pessoal. Na maioria dos casos os resultados são promissores, tanto o funcionário ou empregador perdem o "direito" de usar número de outrem para contatos pessoais. Hoje é vergonhoso pedir um telefone emprestado, fazer ligações a cobrar ou mesmo usar o fixo da empresa para assuntos pessoais.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Conheço uma pessoa que fez isso e resolveu o problema, no caso bastou ligar para 1052.

----------


## chicao48

> Acho que a Claro está adotando gradualmente uma medida que, para se conectar à rede dela por dispositivos fixos, terá que fazer um cadastro junto a sua central de atendimento, pois isso já está muito rotineiro, esse problema de conexão em específico apenas com a sua rede, em várias localidades do país. Outra explicação técnica para esse problema, acho que não há, não!


As pessoas que estão enfrentando esse tipo de problema de conexão com a rede de dados da Claro, se limitam apenas a buscar soluções técnicas na internet. Mas, com certeza se elas ligassem na central da Claro para reclamar; teriam uma grande surpresa na resposta!

----------


## JoaoBC

> Nunca gostei de ficar trocando os chips nos aparelhos, nem para teste mesmo para cliente.


Clássico caso de se usar o Amplimax fixo num poste / torre.

Já para quem está "de passagem" num local de sinal ruim, e quer manter seu celular com sinal, resta usar este CA, OU instalar um repetidor por algum tempo.
Se estiver num hotel-fazenda, por exemplo, o cel rural é mais viável.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 te falo por experiência própria referente à Claro.
Meu primeiro smartfone foi um delfi mini da Motorola; navegar com ele era ruim mesmo no wi-fi, liguei para a Claro que ainda era pré-pago, RG, CPF, Nome completo, CEP, Filiação e acho que me pediram de duas horas a 24 horas para que seja normalizado. Assim que terminou a ligação o celular reiniciou voltando a funcionar normalmente mesmo com 2G.
No segundo, Moto G single ao efetuar o aplicativo motocare, reiniciou o celular e o roteador e chegou um alerta por e-mail pedindo confirmação da troca de dispositivo, vias SMS da Claro inclusive e já no plano controle.
No terceiro, moto G dual apenas a confirmação do google que ao entrar em funcionamento da rede 3G e 4G precisei de ligar para a operadora mas constantemente não detectava o sinal da Claro, Vivo sim. Comecei a ter experiências com pós-pago, não tenho do que reclamar.
No quarto com moto G5 S, ao inserir o CPF, veio uma boa parte dos aplicativos sem precisar de instalar. Precisei de confirmar para a Claro e Vivo a atualização do dispositivo já no próprio google mesmo. Acesso a conta no Yahoo agora é por torpedo, onde assim que confirmar é apagado no registro na tela do celular.
Como percebo rapidamente certas ações, cada vez que ligo ou recebo ligação das operadoras sinto que o comportamento do celular muda e isso não é de hoje. Com a Claro com dados é cada vez menos menor o consumo( 1 GB para os atuais 240 MB) e ligações são ilimitadas, mas com a Vivo os créditos não dá tempo nem de desaparecer e são os 12 Reais mais caros que conheço.

Usar serviço de dados da Claro pode ser complicado, por que numa ligação por voz os dados continua ativo e se o aparelho não tiver resposta de funcionar 3G e 2G ou 4G e 3G/2G jamais conseguirá ter algo satisfatório, sem contar nos cuidados com a antena que pode necessitar de uma logperiódica( 700 MHz a 2,6 Hz) ou pelo menos dual band( 900/1800), mas os ganhos reais são bem menores.
Todos os chips da Claro que habilitei no ano passado, pede o detalhamento de cadastro; sendo de menor existe filtro de acordo com a idade e não consegue nem mesmo receber algumas transferências de arquivos via bluethooph, tenho ouvido relatos da Tim e Vivo nesse quesito.
Reclamo para qualquer operadora usando a Claro para meus clientes e até não clientes, me falam que não conseguem solução nenhuma me pedem ajuda e soluciono o problema. Não cobro, alguns me recompensam $$$, outros um obrigado mas existe aqueles do tipo que não fez mais do que uma obrigação kkkkk. Tenho casos que lojas da Tim, Vivo ou Oi não conseguiram resolver, mas resolvi tudo pelo telefone ligando para essas operadoras via Claro logicamente e às vez me é cobrado na próxima fatura( R$ 0,65 a R$ 1,15) seja por minutos ou ligação.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, eu estava vendo um tutorial, na qual, os técnicos de redes crimpam o cabo de rede, de forma que é transmitido dados e energia para alimentar os aparelhos. Só que nos comentários, as opiniões se dividem, quanto à segurança dessa instalação!

----------


## sergios

> Amigos, eu estava vendo um tutorial, na qual, os técnicos de redes crimpam o cabo de rede, de forma que é transmitido dados e energia para alimentar os aparelhos. Só que nos comentários, as opiniões se dividem, quanto à segurança dessa instalação!


Isso é um procedimento normal, desde que obedecida as normas técnicas. O cabo (fonte) POE é assim, transmite dados e energia DC ao mesmo tempo.
Infelizmente, algumas pessoas querem divergir do padrão. Desta forma, o cabo se torna um indutor de ruídos e acaba degradando o sinal.
Já vi no youtube um cara ensinando passar voltagem 220AC, num cabo de rede, como se fosse um POE.
Sim funciona, mas é totalmente fora das normas. O cabo UTP não foi feito pra recebe grandes voltagem, principalmente AC.

----------


## chicao48



----------


## sergios

Parabéns Chicão, muito bom o seu trabalho.
Tem como você enviar detalhes de como fez a parabólica?

Outra coisa. A enorme diferença de sinal entre as antenas, não seria pelo fato de que a parabólica está com um repetidor de sinal, o qual tem integrado um booster?

----------


## chicao48

> Parabéns Chicão, muito bom o seu trabalho.
> Tem como você enviar detalhes de como fez a parabólica?
> 
> Outra coisa. A enorme diferença de sinal entre as antenas, não seria pelo fato de que a parabólica está com um repetidor de sinal, o qual tem integrado um booster?


Não é montagem minha, não; é de um canal do youtube, rsrs!

----------


## sphreak

> Parabéns Chicão, muito bom o seu trabalho.
> Tem como você enviar detalhes de como fez a parabólica?
> 
> Outra coisa. A enorme diferença de sinal entre as antenas, não seria pelo fato de que a parabólica está com um repetidor de sinal, o qual tem integrado um booster?


Eu também fiquei a me perguntar se essa enorme diferença de -105dBm pra -58dBm não seria pelo repetidor (de 3Watts esse trem aí... Se a Anatel pega é 10 mil + um processinho)

Outra coisa: A diferença de montagem. 
Uma antena é Yagi (17~20dBi ???), pelo modelo com chapa deve ser Elsys ou JFA (lixos!) com cabo RGC58 (perda de 50% em 10mts ou mais de cabo) 
A segunda montagem é uma parábola (20~26dBi???) com cabo RGC213 curto (perda inferior a 10%).

Vou chutar uma perda de 30% no cabo RGC58 com Yagi de ganho máximo que o modelo permite que é 20dBi.

Com perda de 30% no RGC58, com sinal captado no telefone de mesa em -105dBm calculo que o sinal de saída na Yagi é da ordem de -80dBm +ou-. Com ganho de 20dBi o sinal no ar é de -100dBm.

Vou considerar perda de 10% no cabo RGC213 e ganho máximo que o modelo parábola permite de 26dBi.

-100dBm (sinal no ar) + 26dBi (ganho da antena) = -74dBm +10% (perda do cabo) = +ou- 84dBm no modelo parábola.

Vejam que eu utilizei valores mínimos de perdas nos cabos e máximos de ganhos das antena e não chegou nem perto dos -58dBm do vídeo. O que me leva a crer que esse ganho é pós repetidor e não pós parábola.


Em testes de campo, em 850Mhz só consegui valores de sinal assim com antena direcional e visada limpa a menos de 5km da ERB.

----------


## chicao48

> Vou considerar perda de 10% no cabo RGC213 e ganho máximo que o modelo parábola permite de 26dBi.
> -100dBm (sinal no ar) + 26dBi (ganho da antena) = -74dBm +10% (perda do cabo) = +ou- 84dBm no modelo parábola.


A média seria isso, mesmo; +ou-84dbm. Já vi em outros canais, e essa diferença é sempre essa média de -84~-90dbm. Em outro canal o instalador adapta uma antena da intelbrás de 850Mhz em uma parabólica e instala apenas no beiral do telhado, onde o sinal em 2100Mhz era de -113dbm com uma antena pirulito da Aquário, e o sinal ficou em -89dbm em 850Mhz.

----------


## sphreak

> A média seria isso, mesmo; +ou-84dbm. Já vi em outros canais, e essa diferença é sempre essa média de -84~-90dbm. Em outro canal o instalador adapta uma antena da intelbrás de 850Mhz em uma parabólica e instala apenas no beiral do telhado, onde o sinal em 2100Mhz era de -113dbm com uma antena pirulito da Aquário, e o sinal ficou em -89dbm em 850Mhz.


Mas veja a diferença novamente: 2100Mhz -113dBm. Uma faixa de propagação baixa, alta perda no ar livre e alta perda nos cabos.
850Mhz -89dBm. Faixa de propagação alta, baixa perda no ar livre e baixa perda nos cabos.

Imagine uma torre a 10km operando na banda de 2100Mhz e transmitindo com cartão de 5 Watts (37dBm).

A perda no ar seria da ordem de 119dB, chegando no ar na antena -82dBm. Com ganho médio de 17dBi da antena tipo pirulito, o sinal na entrada do cabo é de -65dBm. Com perda de 10dB no cabo RGC58 de 10 metros (padrão vendido em kits telefone ou pré montados em antena), o sinal medido seria da ordem de -75dBm.

Já em 850Mhz a coisa seria absurda!

A perda no ar seria de 110dB. Então o sinal no ar na antena seria de -73dBm. Com ganho médio de 17dBi o sinal no cabo iria para ordem de -56dBm. A perda do cabo RGC58~10mts para 850Mhz é de apenas 5dB. O sinal medido então é na casa dos -61dBm.

20% de diferença em média. Se vocé pegar 20% dos -89dBm em 850Mhz chega a -107dBm, 6dBm a menos que os -113dBm medidos na pirulito de 2100Mhz

Um outro fator a se considerar é que antena pirulito da Aquário é lixo (já as Yagi de 700/850/900 mhz são top de mercado). Usar ela e nada é redundância. Uma antena grelha dessas de wifi 2.4 esculacha e deixa no chinelo essa pirulito de 2100

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, nunca usei um repetidor.
Nas fotos que vejo, há uma antena externa, um cabo ligando esta antena ao repetidor, e, no próprio repetidor, uma antena pequena direto, sem cabo.
Pode-se fazer o oposto, ou seja, a antena externa, um cabo bem curto até o repetidor, e do repetidor à antena interna um cabo maior (cerca de 10m, por exemplo ?)

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal, nunca usei um repetidor.
> Nas fotos que vejo, há uma antena externa, um cabo ligando esta antena ao repetidor, e, no próprio repetidor, uma antena pequena direto, sem cabo.
> Pode-se fazer o oposto, ou seja, a antena externa, um cabo bem curto até o repetidor, e do repetidor à antena interna um cabo maior (cerca de 10m, por exemplo ?)


Não. 

Por três motivos:

O primeiro é que todo repetidor sofre de um efeito chamado realimentação. Seria como a microfonia: Quando você está com o microfone muito próximo a caixa de som, começa a assobiar zuando a parada toda!

Não que seja um defeito. É um efeito dele amplificar de modo linear.

Então todo instalador de repetidores já sabe: Tem que utilizar um cabo de alto ganho (RGC213) entre a antena externa e o repetidor para que se possa separar o equipamento da antena externa no mínimo 10 metros de diferença em altura/vertical (horizontalmente não adianta quase nada) e 15 metros entre a antena interna e antena externa.

O segundo motivo é a perda do sinal nos cabos.

Cabos de 50ohms perdem capacidade de sinal quanto mais compridos forem. Tendo em vista que um celular não transmite mais do que 75mW, o sinal que é recebido deste pela antena interna (celular > repetidor) é baixo. Se houver perda por cabos, o sinal recebido pelo repetidor, vindo do celular, pode ser insuficiente para ser amplificado.

O terceiro motivo é resultante diretamente do segundo motivo. Explico:

Todo repetidor de celular tem menor ganho de amplificação da fase de uplink (repetidor > ERB). Portanto se o sinal a ser amplificado no uplink for muito fraco (celular distante da antena interna, alta perda nos cabos internos), pode ser que o sinal emitido pelo repetidor em direção a ERB seja muito fraco para ser recebido por ela.


Então é possível colocar a antena mais distante do repetidor, utilizando um cabo interno ao imóvel?

A resposta é sim, mas com técnica específica!

É necessário utilizar um cabo de alto ganho como o RGC213 de cobre rígido no núcleo (já vi comprarem o RG213 de malha trançada. É mais barato mas só serve pra PX). E utilizar uma antena tipo cogumelo de 4dBi modelo CF-02 da Aquário >>> http://www.aquario.com.br/produto/cf-02/.

E lembrar: Se não houver separação vertical entre a antena externa, repetidor e antena interna, ocorre o efeito de realimentação e nada vai funcionar!

----------


## chicao48

> É necessário utilizar um cabo de alto ganho como o RGC213 de cobre rígido no núcleo (já vi comprarem o RG213 de malha trançada. É mais barato mas só serve pra PX). E utilizar uma antena tipo cogumelo de 4dBi modelo CF-02 da Aquário >>> http://www.aquario.com.br/produto/cf-02/.


Essas antenas cogumelo facilitam a isolação entre a antena externa, e elas têm o mesmo alcance de sinal dentro do ambiente, assim como a antena palito que vem no repetidor?

----------


## emilidani

se colocar um para-raio , ai sim vai atrair eles!!!

----------


## emilidani

Sim, é o correto . Quando mais perto, o repetidor, ficar da antena receptora, mais qualidade terá na retransmissão.

----------


## JoaoBC

spreak, obrigado pela resposta.

----------


## sphreak

> Essas antenas cogumelo facilitam a isolação entre a antena externa, e elas têm o mesmo alcance de sinal dentro do ambiente, assim como a antena palito que vem no repetidor?


Ela é omnidirecional. Mas instalada no teto ela tem a tendência de emitir o sinal para baixo. Por isso a necessidade de um distanciamento vertical de 10 metros em altura. 

Já a antena camada "palito" é como a antena de roteadores wifi. Ela é omni mas emite sinal pra tudo que é lado.

Além de a atnena cogumelo ter um ganho de 4~5dBi. Já a palito é 1dBi e olha lá!

----------


## sphreak

> Sim, é o correto . Quando mais perto, o repetidor, ficar da antena receptora, mais qualidade terá na retransmissão.


Na verdade é incorreto. Quanto mais perto o repetidor ficar da antena coletora (externa) pior será o efeito de realimentação. Por isso é necessário um distanciamento de 10 metros verticais (em altura) e 15 metros lineares (no mínimo) entre antena coletora e antena emissora

Já quanto a antena emissora (interna) quanto melhor o ganho do cabo interno e quanto mais curto for, melhor será a emissão do sinal repetido, bem como será melhor o alcance dos aparelhos celulares.

----------


## chicao48

> Ela é omnidirecional. Mas instalada no teto ela tem a tendência de emitir o sinal para baixo. Por isso a necessidade de um distanciamento vertical de 10 metros em altura. 
> 
> Já a antena camada "palito" é como a antena de roteadores wifi. Ela é omni mas emite sinal pra tudo que é lado.
> 
> Além de a atnena cogumelo ter um ganho de 4~5dBi. Já a palito é 1dBi e olha lá!


Eu já comentei nesse post que, anos atrás eu instalei uma interface Jfa Gsm, e naquela época eu comprei 500 metros de fio FE 80 por apenas 108 reais com frete grátis. Quando o rolo de fio chegou, na sua embalagem original de fábrica, e com selo de especificação constando a metragem, e fiz um teste na cidade com o meu roteador 3/4G Zte, e funcionou o telefone fixo com esses 500 metros de cabo. Só a título de curiosidade: você sabe me informar se esses roteadores transmitem sinal de telefone até 1km?

----------


## sphreak

> Eu já comentei nesse post que, anos atrás eu instalei uma interface Jfa Gsm, e naquela época eu comprei 500 metros de fio FE 80 por apenas 108 reais com frete grátis. Quando o rolo de fio chegou, na sua embalagem original de fábrica, e com selo de especificação constando a metragem, e fiz um teste na cidade com o meu roteador 3/4G Zte, e funcionou o telefone fixo com esses 500 metros de cabo. Só a título de curiosidade: você sabe me informar se esses roteadores transmitem sinal de telefone até 1km?


Esses roteadores comuns (ZTE MF253L, Dlink DWR922, etc) não tem potência na saída FXS para alcançar tanta distância assim. Elas foram projetadas para tiro curto. Isso porque essas saídas geralmente tem que alimentar o aparelho telefônico da ponta da linha. 
Agora interfaces como a JFA eu chuto que dá pra arriscar tentar uma distância dessas.

----------


## luti1901

Já instalei interface JFA com 1200m de fio. E esta a 2 anos lá. Claro que com todo esse comprimento e tempo já foi trocado vários protetor de linha. Uso proteção nas 2 pontas.

----------


## chicao48

> Já instalei interface JFA com 1200m de fio. E esta a 2 anos lá. Claro que com todo esse comprimento e tempo já foi trocado vários protetor de linha. Uso proteção nas 2 pontas.


Eh, a JFA é ótima mesmo; algo que eu não posso dizer daqueles lixos da Intelbrás que só vivem "bugando" o tempo todo. Graças a um abençoado que me informou que teve que comprar uma JFA, pois as da Intelbrás não funcionavam direito; nem a dele e nem a de quem ele conhecia; eu escapei de comprar essa bomba da Intelbrás. Enquanto os lixos da Intelbrás estavam sem comunicação, e até mesmo sem reconhecer mais o SIM card, a JFA estava funcionando a todo vapor. O problema dessas interfaces e desses roteadores 3/4G que têm entrada para antena externa, é porque tem baixa sensibilidade de sinal. Para eles funcionar de maneira segura tem que ter um nível de sinal entre pelo menos -90~95-dBm de sinal, senão, quando a operadora diminui a potência de transmissão, aí já era; não funciona mais. Instalei uma JFA Gsm com nível de sinal de -100dBm, e só funcionou 3 meses, e depois a operadora baixou a potência, e o sinal do telefone fixo ficava só pipocando. Fiz testes com outro aparelho de telefone fixo, e até resetei a interface, e ficou a mesma coisa. Enquanto isso, fiz o teste na antena com o meu LG A275 lanterninha, e indicando 1 pontinho de sinal, dava pra fazer ligação, e com o celular de mesa da Aquário indicando 0 ponto de sinal, também dava pra fazer ligação.

----------


## JoaoBC

Gente, quando vocês instalam antena externa, vocês usam a "busca cega" do telefone para acharem a direção do apontamento, ou usam algum medidor ?

----------


## sphreak

> Gente, quando vocês instalam antena externa, vocês usam a "busca cega" do telefone para acharem a direção do apontamento, ou usam algum medidor ?


Geralmente já se tem uma idéia de qual operadora vai-se utilizar. São pouquíssimos equipamentos que tem medição de sinal na busca cega.
O Amplimax da Elsys, por exemplo, tem busca cega mas só exibe o sinal com um chip inserido. 

Já os telefones de mesa 3G só tem medidor de sinal em dBm os da Aquário - CA42S 3G ( os CA40S e 42S que não são 3G são lixo!). Também só medem o sinal da operadora com o chip inserido e registrado na rede. 

Até hoje não encontrei um medidor de sinal comercial que funcione por conta (como aqueles medidores que a gente usa pra apontar antena de TV paga)

----------


## sergios

> ...O Amplimax da Elsys, por exemplo, tem busca cega mas só exibe o sinal com um chip inserido. 
> antena de TV paga)


Permita-me retificar sua informação.

O Amplimax mostra o nível de sinal com ou sem o chip.
O Amplimax quando faz a busca cega (sem chip), ele mostra todas as operadoras que está captando o sinal, assim como a intensidade do sinal, ou seja, o nível de sinal. Também mostra se a frequência é 2G, 3G ou 4G.
Aí, cabe a você escolher qual chip usar.
Só lembrando que nem sempre o sinal mais forte é o melhor a ser usando.

OBS.: A busca cega no Amplimax, pode ser feita com ou sem o chip.

----------


## sphreak

> Permita-me retificar sua informação.
> 
> O Amplimax mostra o nível de sinal com ou sem o chip.
> O Amplimax quando faz a busca cega (sem chip), ele mostra todas as operadoras que está captando o sinal, assim como a intensidade do sinal, ou seja, o nível de sinal. Também mostra se a frequência é 2G, 3G ou 4G.
> Aí, cabe a você escolher qual chip usar.
> Só lembrando que nem sempre o sinal mais forte é o melhor a ser usando.
> 
> OBS.: A busca cega no Amplimax, pode ser feita com ou sem o chip.


Exato, obrigado pela correção. Entretanto para alinhamento a busca cega do Amplimax é basicamente inútil. 
Pra alinhar só com chip mesmo.

----------


## chicao48

> Amigos, na verdade a população de pequenas cidades do interior do Brasil, onde não existe transmissão de tv analógica e somente recepção de tv por parabólica estão de parabéns, pois a 4G em 700Mhz já chegou por lá, enquanto isso, cidades de porte médio da região norte-nordeste que possuem sinal de tv terrestres irão ter que esperar o cronograma de desligamento do sinal analógico para poder receber o sinal 4G em 700Mhz. Quando isso acontecer, a 5G já foi implantada no Brasil!


A minha profecia está a caminho!
https://noticias.uol.com.br/tecnolog...m-do-obvio.htm :Stupido:

----------


## sphreak

> A minha profecia está a caminho!
> https://noticias.uol.com.br/tecnolog...m-do-obvio.htm


Se a TIM liderar o mercado 5G no Brasil vai ser o supra-sumo da porcaria.

Porque tá aí uma operadorinha que nasceu pra ser ruim! 

Lixo de TIM!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Onde moro antena de TV terrestre nem existe mais na prática; a Torre caiu por falta de manutenção e pronto. Tinha os canais 2, 4, 6, 7. 9, 11, 40 e 58 analógicos; pior que desde 3 anos atrás quando a torre caiu acho dispendioso a prefeitura gastar com isso.
Tinha 3G da Oi que era mais ruim do que GSM das concorrentes nos horários de pico, Tim ligou com 3 G, Claro com 3G e 4G logo em seguida Tim com 4G, por último a Vivo com 3 G e isso fez com que pequenos provedores crescessem muito mais do que a inflação inclusive nos distritos e zonas rurais.

Com a crise econômica, quem tem internet fixa está assim:
1- TV ligada, mas cada um com a tela fixa em seus dispositivos móveis; muitas vezes na globo e assistindo globo play kkkkkk
2- TV desligada ou pifada, nesse frio cada um em seu aconchego assistindo programação desejada.
3- Quer falar com filho(a), esposo(a) usa aplicativos de mensagens. No futuro banho e refeições serão por ela rsrsrs. Essa falta de interação tive um relato de pedido de pizza(3) a uma única família. 
4- Caiu a internet, discussão em família onde acabam se interagindo mais( cara a cara)

Tim e Vivo compartilharão a rede 4G, nem vejo o por quê por terem seus raios de cobertura bem próximos; acho que na atual situação deveria ser proibido. O fim de roaming entre as redes, esse sim seria o mais interessante e a Lei brasileira permite esse recurso em caso de catástrofe; no caso de Brumadinho as operadoras de celular liberaram antes mesmo do juiz expedir.
Tecnologia 5 G, assim como seus antecessores inclusive desde os primeiros receptores de rádio são alvos de críticas, Doenças ligadas a exposição de radiação, diminuição de fertilidade, exposição ao público de políticos, religiosos, empresários estão na lista. Quando essa mesma tecnologia salva vidas, um bem estar melhor eles fogem do assunto.

Descobri sem querer, ao entrar em seu firmiware do Air Grid que em alguns países são permitidos potências de até 23 dBm ou 26 dBm, no Brasil é 20 dBm em 5GHz; limitei em 17 dBm e acho que até com 15 dBm ou menos pode ir bem. Em 2,4 GHz até com 10 dBm é mais do que suficiente para cobrir a casa toda( 115 m²). Celulares da Motorola é 20 dBm, mas é mais do que alguns roteadores que afirmam ter 1000 mw; fiz teste em campo aberto kkkkk.

Nesta região, uma mesma empresa efetua manutenções corretivas ou periódicas a Tim, Vivo e Claro embora as equipes de apoios sejam diferentes. Mas uma dessas com certeza está planejando para algo de 10, 20 anos ou mais pela frente, enquanto uma delas pelo momento do mercado; quem vai sobressair só o tempo dirá.
Oi infelizmente pensou em abafar o mercado, até que conseguiu no início deste século; mas ano após anos vem perdendo terreno. Como temos de pagar todo mês atualmente, todas são ruins ou péssimas. Uma ou outra tem conseguido ser menos ruim, não quer dizer que seja boa só isso. Estou satisfeito, embora seja cara com operadora preferencial( Claro) e seu raio de cobertura é ruim, mas onde ela cobre possui melhor taxa do que as outras( -100 dBm) como referência.

----------


## sergios

> ...Lixo de TIM!


Não diga isso. Na zona rural, onde instalei o Hotspot, o melhor sinal no Amplimax é da TIM.  :Smile:

----------


## JoaoBC

Na roça onde passo férias, divisa de Marechal Floriano com Domingos Martins, tenho 4G da tim, sem voz, no modem e8372 e tenho 2G da vivo, sem internet, no cel rural.
O celular "normal", ou seja, sem ser o rural, acha as redes, mas não se registra em nenhuma.

----------


## JoaoBC

https://www.opensignal.com/reports/2...ork-experience

O translate.google.com fez uma tradução bem razoável.

No artigo, a CLARO ganha em velocidade, e a TIM em disponibilidade, e em latência.

----------


## JoaoBC

Gente, "onde moro", "onde instalei", "onde fui"
Sem dizer o nome da cidade e o estado, é o mesmo que nada, quem lê fica sem referência.

----------


## sergios

> Gente, "onde moro", "onde instalei", "onde fui"
> Sem dizer o nome da cidade e o estado, é o mesmo que nada, quem lê fica sem referência.


É que já falei tantas vezes. Não quero me tornar repetitivo.

Foi em uma comunidade Rural, a 17Km em linha reta da cidade de Vigia-PA,

----------


## JoaoBC

Sérgio, é melhor ficar repetitivo que voltar 90 páginas para procurar onde é o local. Ninguém poderá reclamar.
Brasil é uma salada de frequências. Tem local com 4G em 850, em outros, o 850 é 2G, em outros é 3G, (ou ambos), tem local com 2G em 900 outros em 1800... Por isso a necessidade de referência de local e de operadora.

Mudando um pouco de assunto, alguém já conseguiu o VoLTE no amplimax ?

----------


## chicao48

http://www.telesintese.com.br/vivo-l...e-380-cidades/

----------


## JoaoBC

Vivo: 380 cidades.
Tim: 3.015 cidades.
Claro: 02 cidades, e ainda assim, em testes
Oi: sem VoLTE.
Por isso o elsys está "negociando" só com a Tim a homologação do VoLTE.

----------


## sergios

> ...Mudando um pouco de assunto, alguém já conseguiu o VoLTE no amplimax ?


Acho que pra funcionar o VoLTE no Amplimax, tem que habilitar o IPV6.
Posso estar enganado. Ao menos, é isso que percebo nas configurações do Amplimax.
Quando tiver acesso (in loco) ao Amplimax, vou testar.

----------


## sergios

Alguém conhece?
Embratel
IPSat - Internet banda larga por satélite
https://www.embratel.com.br/oferta-ipsat

Se for nos mesmos moldes da hughesnet, não presta!

----------


## JoaoBC

Por que não presta ? É lenta, é cara, é instável ?

----------


## sphreak

> Por que não presta ? É lenta, é cara, é instável ?


É cara!
A noite não funciona o whatsapp.
Acabou a franquia vira uma carroça.
Só funciona direito de madrugada.
Pra quem tem o hábito de ver vídeos (Youtube, Netflix, Filmes, etc) esqueça! Acaba a franquia em 2 dias e depois nada mais funciona direito.
Serve pra uma navegação básica e com uma paciência de Jó!

Internet via satélite é pra onde nem macuco pia! É pra fim de mundo mesmo onde não tem outra solução!

----------


## JoaoBC

Caramba, que [email protected]
Eu lá com meu 4G tim no modem consigo navegar... Lento, mas consigo...

----------


## chicao48

Quando foi lançada a internet via satélite, eu achava que era pra solucionar o problema de sinal de internet, assim como uma parabólica e um receptor digital de tv via satélite resolveu o problema de recepção de tv, mas, me enganei! :Banghead:

----------


## JoaoBC

Bom dia, meus amigos ! Acabei de falar com o Clebson, da Elsys, e ainda sem previsão do VoLTE. Sigo aguardando...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Segunda feira( 29/07.2019) peguei um celular Samsung J 4 para cadastrar o chip da Claro. Em sua tela apareceu VoLTE, mas nos da minha família os Motorola G 5;ç G 6; G 7 e X 4 nilllll, mas todos tem suporte instantâneo a 3 G ou 4 G no chip 2 mesmo com os dados ativos no Chip 1. Os modelos da Samsung no chip 2 somente 2 G, acontece o mesmo com alguns modelos da LG.
Aqui nos distritos só funciona 3 G, em alguns celulares o serviço de dados precisa estar ativo no caso Vivo e Tim; Operadoras tem diminuído o raio de alcance para 2 G, fazendo com que os mais tradicionais abandonem os telefones de teclado físico por assim dizer:

Para quem trabalha no ramo, como eu e mais alguns milhares inclusive internet entra no meio é difícil de fazermos previsões seja boa ou ruim. Vou expor do meu ponto de vista:
1- cidades pequenas terão de desativar sinais de TV analógicas; mas ninguém tem condições de gastar $$$$ por cada canal
2- Decrescente número de assinantes em telefonia fixa, causa na diminuição do repasse de ICMS. Celulares pré-pagos não entra conforme a operadora no cálculo de repasse uma vez que só exige o CPF; Mas a Claro já exige o CEP e acredito que no caso em particular haja o repasse; Sendo menor pede inclusive a filiação ou tutores legais
3- Internet fixa embora haja um forte crescimento inclusive em zonas rurais. è um investimento barato R$ 6.000,00 quando duas décadas atrás gastava R$ 25.000,00 nos valores atuais mas acham caro isso. Achamos que gastar R$ 100,00 num simples roteador todo ano é caro, enquanto um celular de R$ 4,000,00 é roubado vai na loja e compra outro.
4- Os televisores atuais, pelo menos para essa região estão a desejar devido a qualidade da instalação elétrica dessas casas
5- Canais de satélite abertos analógicos estão com seus dias contados, mas os digitais/HD pegam certo canais, mas perderam outros por que trocaram de satélite. Logo não precisaremos mais de telhado, as bacias(antenas) farão esse papel kkkkkk. Essa semana já recebi reclamação por conta disso.

E agora como informar melhor nossos clientes, como nos adaptar por que isso depende da cultura de cada região principalmente no meio rural por que a rotatividade desses funcionários é alta e inclusive mão-de-obra temporária. Aqui pelo menos o transporte é em segundo plano, tendo internet e celular estão satisfeitos.
Oi pode se dizer que gastará muito pouco com 700 MHz em 5 G devendo focar em 900/1900/3500 como as outras operadoras e estão pensando ainda em 4,5 GHz para 6 G ou 7 G assim que sinais de satélites domésticos migrem para outra faixa, será um esforço mundial inclusive. Não demorará muito para que espectro de frequência até 10 ou 20 GHz fique congestionado; 900; 1200; 1800; 2400; 5000 já estão e infelizmente tem uns "babacas" que dobram, triplicam ou colocam 2,3, 4 antenas no mesmo roteador e mesma banda onde como um todo só faz piorar. Eu com 17 dBm e 5 GHz consegui cobrir a minha casa com 120 m², acho que poderei diminuir ainda mais e descobri que porta aberta ou porta fechada dos quartos fazem muita diferença mas irá para meu filho.

----------


## chicao48

http://www.telesintese.com.br/5g-vai...rio-da-anatel/

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, saiu o firmware 1.3 do amplimax.
Ainda não consta como VoLTE liberado.

----------


## sergios

> Pessoal, saiu o firmware 1.3 do amplimax.
> Ainda não consta como VoLTE liberado.


Funcioalidades da versão 1.3
- Inclusão de funcionalidade para importar e exportar configuraçãoes
- Inclusão de medida de consumo de dados
- Configuração de ping e acesso remoto

----------


## chicao48

https://www.tecmundo.com.br/mercado/...resa-caixa.htm

----------


## gustavoaguiar5

Olá pessoal, então, estou com um problema com meu modem que vem me tirando o sono. Às vezes, vocês me dão uma luz:

Moro em uma cidade pequena, Bonfim/MG, onde só tem uma uma ERB da Claro e, recentemente, instalaram o 4G. A internet da Claro no 4G é muito boa, haja vista que têm poucos usuários (a maioria da população usa vivo, que chegou aqui antes). Assim, considerando que no local onde moro a internet comum não chega, adquiri um plano dela de 4G e comprei um modem 4G Huawei e3272s-506.

Percebi que nesse modem o 4G não funcionava, apenas o 3G. Instalei em meu celular, um moto z2 play, o aplicativo Aquário Analyzer, coloquei nesse celular o chip de dados, e descobri que a Claro usa aqui na cidade a frequência de 1800 mhz para o 4G, a qual o modem Huawei e3272s-506 que eu tinha não suportava. 

Então, após algumas pesquisas, descobri que a variante "153", desse mesmo modem, suportava o 4G na banda de 1800 Mhz. Fui ao Aliexpress e o comprei. Após uns 30 dias, chegou para mim este modem, coloquei o chip da claro nele e funcionou perfeitamente o LTE.

Estava eu muito feliz com o huawei e3272s-153 funcionando perfeitamente instalado junto ao meu roteador TP-Link MR3220, no 4G, dando, em média, 40 MBPS de Download e 20 MBPS de Upload. Até que, certo dia, acordei e, ao tentar utilizar a internet, vi que ela já não estava funcionando. Reinicializei o modem e ele voltou a funcionar, contudo, apenas no 3G. Fiz diversas buscas manuais e ele não reconhecia mais o 4G da Claro, apenas da Vivo e da TIM.

Pensei que poderia ser algum problema no Chip ou no 4G da operadora. Então, coloquei o chip no meu celular e, estranhamente, o 4G funcionou perfeitamente.

Bom, imaginei que, de alguma forma, meu modem havia queimado, sabe-se lá como, determinado circuito que fazia ele funcionar o 4G na banda de 1800Mhz, já que no celular o 4G estava normal. Daí, entrei novamente no Aliexpress e comprei outro modem. Dessa vez, um Huawei E3372h-607, pois ele era compatível com meu roteador e, além de suportar o 4G nas bandas 1800 mhz e 2600 mhz, funcionava na banda de 700 mhz.

Quando este modem novo chegou, coloquei o chip da claro e ... para minha infeliz surpresa, continuou não funcionando o 4G. Fiz testes com o 4G da Vivo e funcionou nas bandas de 2600 e 700 mhz. Logo pensei, devem ter me enviado um modem com defeito. Abri uma reclamação no Aliexpress, enviei os vídeos mostrando que o modem não reconhecia o sinal 4G em 1800 mhz, mas o celular sim e, então, me devolveram o pagamento (metade na verdade).

Mais uma vez, acreditando que o problema se encontrava nos modens, comprei outro Huawei e3272s-153 no Aliexpress (mesmo modelo que eu tive inicialmente e funcionou perfeitamente no 4G). Quando ele chegou, me decepcionei novamente, nada do 4G funcionar.

O estranho é que, quando coloco o chip no celular, o 4G da danada da Claro funciona perfeitamente. Instalei vários aplicativos no celular para verificar se, às vezes, a operadora tinha mudado a frequência de operação, mas, nada. Continuam apontando os aplicativos que o 4G da Claro está na banda 3 (1800 Mhz).

Fiz algumas buscas manuais de redes até mesmo com o chip da vivo no modem e nada de achar o 4G da Claro. Os IMEI's dos modens não estão bloqueados, já consultei no site da Anatel, inclusive, os e3272s-153 possuem homologação.

Não sei mais o que fazer para esse bendito 4G funcionar. Não acredito que seja defeito nos modens, haja vista que dois novos foram comprados e não funcionaram. Imagino que não tenha como ser o Chip, pois funciona no celular. Não há troca de frequência de operação pela Claro. Liguei na Claro e eles alegam não haver qualquer alerta de anormalidade na rede.

Enfim, alguém poderia dar uma luz a esse mistério?

----------


## sergios

> Enfim, alguém poderia dar uma luz a esse mistério?


Olá Gustavo,
Apesar do seu relato detalhado, fica difícil definir o real causador do problema. Mas segundo suas palavras, provavelmente é o Modem que está com alguma não conformidade.
Caso ainda queira testar este Modem, faça testes com outro chip (Claro e Vivo), testando no celular e no modem..
Ao lado disso, acho que talvez não conheça o Amplimax da Elsys. É um produto nacional de excelente qualidade.
Falo com propriedade, pois já uso a quase um ano e nunca tive problemas.
O valor do mesmo é um pouco elevado. Mas certamente vai resolver seus problemas.

----------


## gustavoaguiar5

Então Sérgio. Também imagino que seja alguma não conformidade dos modens da Huawei com o 4G da Claro. O mistério todo é que há dois meses funcionava perfeitamente. Do dia para a noite parou. Encomendei um ZTE MF823L para fins de teste, haja vista que o peguei em um preço bem atrativo. Caso não resolva, a solução vai ser encarar o amplimax mesmo. Obrigado!

----------


## JoaoBC

Gustavo, existe uma HIPÓTESE neste caso.
A operadora identifica de qual aparelho o simm (chip) está se conectando. E bloqueie acesso para modem, pois se caracteriza uso de internet para computador.
Faça o teste, coloque o simm no telefone, ligue para a operadora (no caso da claro, 1052) e pergunte se o/a atendente identificou o modelo do aparelho.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

gustavoaguiar5 bom dia.

Com a Claro tenho que uma boa experiência algumas ruins mas a maioria são boas.
1- Tente não suar modens importados, o mesmo acontece com celular que no caso posteriormente bloqueia tanto para Vivo ou Tim.
2- Existem modens da Huawei, ZTE e D-Link homologados pela ANATEL inclusive com a bandeira Claro mas desbloqueados para qualquer operadora; estes possuem porta RJ 45( LAN), RJ 11( telefone), alguns até porta ether 00( WAN) e por fim wi-fi( BGN). No celular consegui a taxas de até 93 Mbps e 40 Mbps para UP e mesmo em 3G é possível atingir 8 Mbps onde com a Oi é em 4G.
3- Não sei como foi habilitado seu chip, mas a Claro pede além do CPF válido o CEP para uso em celular, e no uso pleno nome completo, endereço, filiação, data de nascimento e estado civil( acho) mesmo na modalidade pré-pago. Caso seja CPF de menor, apenas 3G e velocidade limitada a 1 Mbps no período das aulas. CEP é para fins de repasse do ICMS em sua cidade, não ficando restrito ao estado tipo só as capitais ganham com outras operadoras.
4- Vá a uma loja da Claro ou atualize seus dados pela internet, dará direito a assistir filmes, séries, documentários, músicas tipo Deezer( TIM) e logo um portal de games tudo isso via streaming que pode ser acessado de qualquer computador com internet fixa. Descontos em cinemas, teatros, shows e além de passaporte Américas, Europa ou Mundi na modalidade pós-pago( roaming internacional sem custo adicional).

Posso afirmar que "bloqueio" tem a ver com registro na receita federal, bastando pagar uma taxa para tal, isso aconteceu com celular LG adquirido na Europa quando meu filho esteve lá por um ano. No meu caso, taxa não seria problema mas o deslocamento de 450 km entre ida e volta e a provável demora para tal por que terá IPI, ICMS, PIS/CONFINS ficando mais caro do que um Moto G na época. Se for em cidades que tenha aeroporto internacional, capitais ou cidades com posto alfandegário é fácil.
Um dispositivo móvel( celular, notebooks, console de jogos etc) homologados no Brasil para comercialização funciona em quase todos os países, o mesmo pode não acontecer ao contrário, tem surgido casos de contrabando reverso; turista traz um I-Phone e volta com um Android dual chip. Moto G 5, 6 e 7 era único celular dual chip homologados nos EUA e Europa; atualmente deve ter outros modelos e marcas.

Muitas operadoras não tem feito muita questão a respeito de modens via USB, vez que pode ser feito por celular via cabo de dados ou rotear o celular que no meu caso ainda posso usar internet e efetuar ou receber chamadas telefônicas. Comércio com wi-fi e wi-fi abertas desestimulam o uso desses modens.

----------


## chicao48

> Caso não resolva, a solução vai ser encarar o amplimax mesmo. Obrigado!


Em se tratando da Claro, não crie muita expectativa de sucesso não, amigo; nem mesmo com o Amplimax, pois você é pelo menos a 4ª pessoa que vejo em comentários na internet a respeito de problema com essa operadora, e o questionamento é basicamente o mesmo; que, quando coloca o chip no celular, funciona perfeitamente e quando coloca no modem roteador, Amplimax, etc, não consegue navegar ou não consegue sinal. Logo, logo, você irá ter uma quantidade de modens roteadores 3/4G encostado, o suficiente para botar uma lojinha na esquina da sua rua!

----------


## gustavoaguiar5

> Em se tratando da Claro, não crie muita expectativa de sucesso não, amigo; nem mesmo com o Amplimax, pois você é pelo menos a 4ª pessoa que vejo em comentários na internet a respeito de problema com essa operadora, e o questionamento é basicamente o mesmo; que, quando coloca o chip no celular, funciona perfeitamente e quando coloca no modem roteador, Amplimax, etc, não consegue navegar ou não consegue sinal. Logo, logo, você irá ter uma quantidade de modens roteadores 3/4G encostado, o suficiente para botar uma lojinha na esquina da sua rua!


Sim kkk, é meu quarto modem 4G que estou testando. Comprei recentemente um ZTE para ver se funciona. Mas, se não funcionar com esse nem como Amplimax, vou desistir e continuar no 3G. 3G dela é bom, dá 20MPS, contudo, o Upload dá só 3MBPS e a latência é meio alta, acima de 70ms.

----------


## JoaoBC

Leve o chip e os modens na loja própria da claro.
Se não resolverem, www.consumidor.gov.br e www.anatel.gov.br

----------


## chicao48

https://azbrasilbr.com.br/blog/clien...-self-e-docum/

----------


## sphreak

> https://azbrasilbr.com.br/blog/clien...-self-e-docum/


E se o cidadão é um idoso que não usa smartphone? Ou um cliente rural que tem um celular de mesa? 

As vezes eu me espanto com as idéias de determinados setores e pessoas. 

Se desse pra voltar no tempo tinha é que afundar a caravela do Cabral...

----------


## sergios

> E se o cidadão é um idoso que não usa smartphone? Ou um cliente rural que tem um celular de mesa? 
> 
> As vezes eu me espanto com as idéias de determinados setores e pessoas. 
> 
> Se desse pra voltar no tempo tinha é que afundar a caravela do Cabral...


Eu já acho um absurdo as lojas da TIM não venderem chip. Imagina ter que fazer toda essa burocracia aí.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Vivo e Claro ao habilitar o chip pergunta as opções do pré-pago.
Com a Vivo demorei, mas habilitei através do interface D-Link DWR 922 e fiz opção de comparecer a loja para terminar de efetuar o cadastro por que será vinculado ao modo corporativo/família.
]As operadoras identificam logo qual dispositivo está sendo usado para sua habilitação. Desconfio que quando reclamo para Oi, Vivo e Tim para resolver problema do meu cliente eles saibam a modalidade do meu plano e qual a minha atividade econômica por que já aconteceu de resolver o que a própria loja da Vivo ou Oi não resolveram.

----------


## chicao48

https://moneytimes.com.br/a-oi-esta-...arceira-ideal/

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Pessoal aqui a coisa tá feia a quem depende de sinal de celular nas zona rural. Constatado no dia 11/09/2019, mas dois meses antes já
ouvi reclamações.
- Vivo banda 3, sinal de -105 dBm liga e recebe ligações mas internet que chegava a 1,5 Mps mas chega a 500 kbps mesmo na cidade
- Tim banda 3 sinal -103 dBm mas não liga e nem recebe ligações, internet piorou; aliás em alguns casos acontece com até 5 km de distância

- Claro banda 5, limitado a 4 km de distância em 4 G e 10 km em 3G; mas para uso pleno precisa atualizar o cadastro completo pelo site ou pelo telefone 1052, caiu muito a taxa de dados ultimamente
- Oi banda 5 este mal chega a 2 km, atualmente muito instável o uso de dados

Provedores de internet fixa, todos são pequenos e locais e/ou regionais. Bandas contratadas acima de 5 Mbps apresentam problemas.
Esta região não possui linha de fibra óptica interligada a outros municípios ou BR 101 e BR 116, tudo bem que talvez beneficiasse no máximo 100 mil habitantes só nesse quadrante.
Fato é que todas as empresas de telecom, utilizam um único ponto para PTP e RPT, numa eventual falha como já aconteceu meio milhão de habitantes ficam sem comunicação; somente lotérica e bradesco permanece on; desculpa foi que Trafo da Cemig não estava suportando, trocaram pouco resolveu, instalaram um outro melhorou, mas a oferta é pouca e as linhas são insuficientes devido a mecanização nas fazendas. Cemig tem trocado os cabos, acredito que linha de fibra óptica diminuiria e muito esse consumo, mas acho que tudo era falta de manutenção das linhas de distribuição e não o Trafo trifásico como é o caso.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 vamos lá;
1) Há anos, para reclamações da Oi e Tim é *144, nunca conseguir nada nestes números
2) Faz uns 2 anos *100 e cx. da Claro e Vivo são os mesmos números. 
Me leva a crer que mercado de telefonia e dados tem duas empresas apenas ou dois grupos, no caso tipo eleições majoritárias ou mesmo minoritárias( oposição e situação).

Se não mudarem certas regras, a Tim vai quebrar de vez por que o mercado de telefonia fixa é cara e ineficiente para cidadão comum no perfil de usuário como indivíduo e o mesmo pode acontecer com a Vivo em São Paulo, muitos países estão com o mesmo problema e tenho 12 ramais instalados e praticamente não uso nenhum além dos cabos de TV seguirem quase o mesmo caminho. Por que será que estão oferecendo pacotes COMBO.

----------


## chicao48

> Se não mudarem certas regras, a Tim vai quebrar de vez por que o mercado de telefonia fixa é cara e ineficiente para cidadão comum no perfil de usuário como indivíduo e o mesmo pode acontecer com a Vivo em São Paulo, muitos países estão com o mesmo problema e tenho 12 ramais instalados e praticamente não uso nenhum além dos cabos de TV seguirem quase o mesmo caminho. Por que será que estão oferecendo pacotes COMBO.


A telefonia fixa "jaaaaaaaa eraaaaaaaaaaa". Quando em sites especialistas em matéria de telefonia, postam matéria a respeito de que a OI irá deixar várias pequenas cidades sem comunicação; isto não irá causar impacto negativo em ninguém dessas cidades, pois essas pessoas sempre tiveram incomunicável a depender de serviço da OI fixo. Todas essas pequenas cidades já contam com pelo menos 1 operadora de celular, e dando opção de contratar um plano pós pago com direito a franquia de internet e também chamadas para qualquer outra operadora.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Um povoado deste município anos atrás mandei um requerimento para que seja instalado telefone público, foi indeferido sob alegação que pelos dados da empresa só tinha 80 moradores fixos, quando na realidade tinha 230 pelo IBGE e 3 seções eleitorais. Anos mais tarde instalaram um via satélite mas mais off do que on, hoje com uma antena externa o celular funciona, logo outras operadoras funcionarão( espero).
Hoje idosos de 70, 80 e até 90 anos procuro ensinar a usar you tube, whattsapp e facebook e aplicativo por comando de voz. è um público que mais tem me agradecido por que tem encontrado amigos de infância, filmes de sua juventude inclusive músicas; invertendo os papéis por são os eles que mais estão conectados agora.
Teles de 25 estados mais DF ao serem privatizados, acharam que estariam com a faca e o queijo na mão, o tiro saiu pela culatra amargando num prejuízo crescente; serviço de celular corre o risco de entrar em colapso por falta de recurso em novos investimentos.

----------


## chicao48

Post Apagado pois não atende o tema do tópico

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, não trabalho na área, mas sou entusiasta.
Aprendi aqui que a antena da B3 (1800 MHz ou 1,8 GHz) é bem mais direcional que a de 700 MHz (B28).
Minha pergunta:
Para apontar a antena B3 é no ensaio, verificando no telefone a posição de maior sinal, ou é usado um medidor mais rápido e eficiente, igual fazem com antenas da Sky, oi tv, claro, etc ?

----------


## sergios

> Pessoal, não trabalho na área, mas sou entusiasta.
> Aprendi aqui que a antena da B3 (1800 MHz ou 1,8 GHz) é bem mais direcional que a de 700 MHz (B28).
> Minha pergunta:
> Para apontar a antena B3 é no ensaio, verificando no telefone a posição de maior sinal, ou é usado um medidor mais rápido e eficiente, igual fazem com antenas da Sky, oi tv, claro, etc ?


Se eu entendi bem o seu questionamento.
Acho que você está confundindo os conceitos, Direcional e Faixa de Operação, de uma antena.

----------


## JoaoBC

Minha pergunta seria então: como se faz para se posicionar ou apontar uma antena ?

----------


## sergios

> Minha pergunta seria então: como se faz para se posicionar ou apontar uma antena ?


O alinhamento de um enlace ponto a ponto (PTP), requer alguns estudos preliminares. Principalmente você tem que saber um pouco sobre Zona de Fresnel.
Ao lado disso, outro detalhe importante é a "Visada". Que a grosso modo, seria você poder enxergar sem obstáculos o ponto B, se posicionando no ponto A. Claro que isso dependeria da distância do enlace.
Existem algumas ferramentas online, onde você pode simular o seu enlace. O Airlink da Ubiquiti é um dos mais usados. 
Mesmo que você não vá usar antenas da Ubiquiti, você pode simular o seu enlace, principalmente para verificar a topografia do terreno. Isso irá agilizar bastante o estudo da viabilidade do enlace.
Abaixo, deixo alguns links, onde você poderá aprender mais sobre enlaces.
Qualquer dúvida, estamos aí. 

Zona de Fresnel









Motorola



Airlink
https://link.ui.com

----------


## JoaoBC

Obrigado!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Hoje 04/11/2019 temos 3 operadoras, talvez 4 em operação nesta cidade com rede 4 G.
1- Claro com banda 1 em 3 G e banda 3 em 4 G.
2- Tim com banda 5 em 3 G e talvez banda 3 ou 28 em 4 G. Correios deve estar na mesma banda.
3- Vivo com banda 5 em 3 G e banda 28 em 4 G.
4- Oi com banda 3 em 3 G e sem previsão para 4 G.


Em termos de alcance na banda 28 me decepcionou, apenas 3 km nos primeiros testes e acima disso somente 3 G mesmo que o sinal chegue bem. Vivo está com péssima cobertura e Tim pior ainda mesmo dentro do raio de ação com 1,5 km, a Claro leva uma vantagem considerável mas possui péssima cobertura com celulares sem suporte a 4 G LTE ou mesmo em 3 G. 
Teste realizado com Motorola G 5 S, conforme o dispositivo pode sofrer variação. Ainda não efetuei testes com celular tipo rural e suporte a 4 G, mas acredito que em relação a 4 G não mudará muita coisa.
Vivo pelo menos aqui está utilizando "carrier" da Claro seja em 3 G ou 4 G.

----------


## chicao48

> Em termos de alcance na banda 28 me decepcionou, apenas 3 km nos primeiros testes e acima disso somente 3 G mesmo que o sinal chegue bem. Vivo está com péssima cobertura e Tim pior ainda mesmo dentro do raio de ação com 1,5 km, a Claro leva uma vantagem considerável mas possui péssima cobertura com celulares sem suporte a 4 G LTE ou mesmo em 3 G. 
> Teste realizado com Motorola G 5 S, conforme o dispositivo pode sofrer variação. Ainda não efetuei testes com celular tipo rural e suporte a 4 G, mas acredito que em relação a 4 G não mudará muita coisa.
> Vivo pelo menos aqui está utilizando "carrier" da Claro seja em 3 G ou 4 G.


E ainda tem um detalhe. Vi dois comentários na internet; em um, o internauta diz que entre as duas frequências 4G 700/2600Mhz de uma operada que ele usa, ele preferiu a de 2600Mhz, pois a 700Mhz é muito instável. No segundo comentário, outro internauta diz que a operadora dele em 4G 700/1800Mhz, ele preferiu a de 1800Mhz, pois, na 700Mhz, a velocidade só alcança 4 mega!

----------


## JoaoBC

Liguei hoje para a Elsys. Por enquanto, nada de VoLTE para o Amplimax...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 bom dia;;;
Com a vivo banda 28 LTE em aplicativo no celular alcançou 11 Mbps com sinal de -79 dBm e 9 dBsinad, era um horário de pouquíssimo tráfego horas mais tarde mal chegou a 4 Mbps mas com 11 dBsinad.
Com a Claro, banda 5 LTE, alcançou 53 Mbps com sinal de -97 dBm e 10 dBsinad e mais tarde com 23 Mbps e 11 dBsinad.

Banda 28 por ser de baixa frequência( anos atrás era mais do que alta), embora tenha maior penetração em obstáculos é mais suscetível a interferências. Por exemplo canais 9, 10 e 11 seja analógico ou digital podem interferir na 4ª harmônica da banda 28 ou na 17ª harmônica do canal de FI se não estiverem de acordo com as conformidades da LEI.
Padrão de cores ( PAL-M) na TV analógica era levado em conta a possível interferência até 28ª harmônica dentro do receptor de TV,
Por convenção, as operadoras utilizam uma distância de 500 metros entre as torres, primeiro por que as marcas dos equipamentos são diferentes e fabricantes de diversos países( até GSM), hoje segue o mesmo critério mais devido a exposição eletromagnética aos moradores.

----------


## chicao48

> Liguei hoje para a Elsys. Por enquanto, nada de VoLTE para o Amplimax...


Acho que a Elsys, só irá mexer com isso, depois da expansão da liberação do VoLTE por parte das operadoras, e isso por enquanto tá muito lento!

----------


## JoaoBC

A tim liberou geral...

----------


## mozer

Essa questão de velocidade creio que tem a ver com a largura de banda utilizada. A Tim aqui em minha cidade está usando 15 mhz na banda de 1800 Ghz. A velocidade é boa, mas tem um porém, eles estão usando somente um setor para o 4G e o sinal é direcionado apenas em uma direção cobrindo 120 graus e quem mora em direção diferente do direcionamento da antena setorial simplesmente não pegar nada. Em várias cidades pequenas aqui no norte do Rio eu percebi essa estratégia de cobertura da Tim. Eles não usam os 3 setores tradicionais para cobertura em 360 graus no 4G, provavelmente para economizar em equipamento e utilizam toda a banda em uma única antena, e fazem falsa propaganda de ter a maior cobertura 4G. Em número de cidades sim, mas a cobertura é mal feita e nunca abrange toda a população, principalmente as que estão mais afastadas, pois a medida que se afasta da torre apenas quem está dentro do raio de 120 graus da antena até uns 3 km pega, nas outras direções não existe sinal a poucos metros de distância dependendo, claro, da topografia. A Tv analógica vai completar 1 ano de desligamento agora no fim do mês e até agora nada de uso na banda de 700 mhz, só quero ver o que vão aprontar quando utilizarem o 700, se é que algum dia irão utilizar por aqui!!!!

----------


## JoaoBC

Pessoal, a aquário disponibilizou firmware (atualização) para o celular rural de mesa CA-42S 4G.

----------


## chicao48

Já se falam em 5G no Brasil, enquanto isso, consta no site telesíntese, que até setembro passado tinha 52 cidades sem sinal 3 e 4G, e somente em 2G.

----------


## JoaoBC

É muito caro instalar e manter uma torre (ERB) para poucos usuários, ainda mais pré-pago

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Acho que é muito mais por que a maioria das pequenas cidades a Oi não possui velox, 2 G para lá de ruim fazendo a festa par Vivo já com 3 G e caso o compartilhamento de torres seja concluída Claro e Tim entrarão nestas cidades afundando ainda mais a Oi.
Claro com plano pré-pago de R$ 20,00 e rede 4 G, pode usar 1,5 GB de internet mais 500 minutos de ligações para todo o território brasileiro e ilimitado em sua própria rede; eu pago R$ 140,00 ( snif, sniff) mas tem suas vantagens ...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> É muito caro instalar e manter uma torre (ERB) para poucos usuários, ainda mais pré-pago


Não acredito, por que praticamente somos obrigados a por os créditos a cada 59 dias, do contrário os chips podem ser invalidados; Ou que se faça como a Vivo com R$ 300,00 ou mais válidos por um ano. Acabou a franquia de internet, mais $$$$$$ uma excelente "armadilha".

----------


## chicao48

> É muito caro instalar e manter uma torre (ERB) para poucos usuários, ainda mais pré-pago


Décadas atrás as operadoras sustentavam essa tese; inclusive virou até matéria de telejornal. Hoje, por livre espontânea pressão do governo federal, vários distritos rurais com meia dúzia de habitantes tem que ter pelo menos o sinal de uma operadora!

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, só a título de curiosidade. Sabem me informar, se usar duas antenas de frequências diferentes ligadas num divisor de sinal, daria melhor resultado do que uma antena quadriband?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, só a título de curiosidade. Sabem me informar, se usar duas antenas de frequências diferentes ligadas num divisor de sinal, daria melhor resultado do que uma antena quadriband?


A antena cortada na frequência certa sempre.é melhor que uma quadriband.

Agora em 850/700mhz, montar um esquema assim é igual ou pior que utilizar uma única antena, a não ser que:
Você monte os cabos bem curtos até a junção, menor ou igual a 50cm cada um, a perda de sinal no cabo vai ser mínima e com certeza o resultado vai ser muito bom. Principalmente porque antenas quadriband tem ganho médio de 14dBi, enquanto antenas pra cada banda chegam a 20dBi. 
Eu testaria com uma única antena antes de montar esse esquema. Provavelmente a de 700mhz. Provavelmente irá funcionar o 3G em 850mhz só com uma antena, mas com sinal menor. Como iria servir basicamente pra voz e não dados, daria conta.

Prefira modelos da Aquário. Proeletronic é frágil e ruim de ganho nessas bandas baixas. Qualquer outra marca é lixo

----------


## chicao48

> A antena cortada na frequência certa sempre.é melhor que uma quadriband.
> 
> Agora em 850/700mhz, montar um esquema assim é igual ou pior que utilizar uma única antena, a não ser que:
> Você monte os cabos bem curtos até a junção, menor ou igual a 50cm cada um, a perda de sinal no cabo vai ser mínima e com certeza o resultado vai ser muito bom. Principalmente porque antenas quadriband tem ganho médio de 14dBi, enquanto antenas pra cada banda chegam a 20dBi. 
> Eu testaria com uma única antena antes de montar esse esquema. Provavelmente a de 700mhz. Provavelmente irá funcionar o 3G em 850mhz só com uma antena, mas com sinal menor. Como iria servir basicamente pra voz e não dados, daria conta.
> 
> Prefira modelos da Aquário. Proeletronic é frágil e ruim de ganho nessas bandas baixas. Qualquer outra marca é lixo


E se fosse 3G em 2100Mhz e 4G em 700Mhz, usando esse mesmo esquema?

----------


## sphreak

> E se fosse 3G em 2100Mhz e 4G em 700Mhz, usando esse mesmo esquema?


Aí sim haveria muita vantagem em uma montagem assim, tendo em vista a grande diferença de frequências.

Eu só recomendaria não utilizar uma antena de celular para 2100mhz, aquelas tipo pirulito. Eu recomendaria uma antena grande tipo grelha pra wifi 2.4ghz. Elas trabalham muito melhor que as tipo pirulito (yagi)

----------


## chicao48

> Eu recomendaria uma antena grande tipo grelha pra wifi 2.4ghz. Elas trabalham muito melhor que as tipo pirulito (yagi)


É verdade. Antenas de grade são as mais indicadas para frequências altas; excluindo as antenas de bacia da Foxtell. Eu já tive uma ótima experiência com a antena de grade triband da proeletronic, na frequência de 1800Mhz, na distância de 20 km em linha reta da torre; num local que pega sinal de celular só quase por milagre, kkkkk!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Amigos, só a título de curiosidade. Sabem me informar, se usar duas antenas de frequências diferentes ligadas num divisor de sinal, daria melhor resultado do que uma antena quadriband?


Radio-frequência é rádio-frequência tem seus comprimentos de ondas diferentes; como trabalho ou lido com isso desde 1980 com os famosos PXs que popularizou muito entre os taxistas além do radio-amadorismo, estudantes de eletrônica e hobistas, hoje nada mais do que internet e vamos lá pelo conceito que aprendi e vivenciei::::::::
Em 1893 o padre Landell apresentou em São Paulo telefonia sem fio; em suas patentes previu a comunicação por satélite e raio laser.
1- todo cabo coaxial seja de 75 ohms ou 52 ohms possui uma velocidade angular( tipo permissividade elétrica no vácuo) fornecido pelo fabricante.
2- cada frequência ou uma banda para facilitar ou reduzir custos tem um comprimento de onda. Nos celulares estamos falando de 0,5; 0,4 e provavelmente 0,1 mt. em 3 GHz e aproximando para 0,01 mt. enquanto uma FM comercial é 3 metros até 6 metros conforme o país.
3- existe filtros de cavidade mecânico que se constitui em passa alta e passa baixa( 0,24 GHz e 0,26 GHz) mas o emprego de frequências acima de 800 MHz pode ser feito em sistemas irradiantes( antena log-periódica). Infelizmente como tudo se é copiado, antenas homologadas são poucas no mercado e custam caro.

Muitos aqui fazem isso, como se faz no chute a queima no estágio de RF é alto sem contar que pode gerar várias harmônicas interferindo no aparelho auditivo, marca-passo caso alguém esteja próximo deste. Ahhhhh mas é no meio do mato, "num tem pobema" será ??????????????

----------


## sphreak

> Radio-frequência é rádio-frequência tem seus comprimentos de ondas diferentes; como trabalho ou lido com isso desde 1980 com os famosos PXs que popularizou muito entre os taxistas além do radio-amadorismo, estudantes de eletrônica e hobistas, hoje nada mais do que internet e vamos lá pelo conceito que aprendi e vivenciei::::::::
> Em 1893 o padre Landell apresentou em São Paulo telefonia sem fio; em suas patentes previu a comunicação por satélite e raio laser.
> 1- todo cabo coaxial seja de 75 ohms ou 52 ohms possui uma velocidade angular( tipo permissividade elétrica no vácuo) fornecido pelo fabricante.
> 2- cada frequência ou uma banda para facilitar ou reduzir custos tem um comprimento de onda. Nos celulares estamos falando de 0,5; 0,4 e provavelmente 0,1 mt. em 3 GHz e aproximando para 0,01 mt. enquanto uma FM comercial é 3 metros até 6 metros conforme o país.
> 3- existe filtros de cavidade mecânico que se constitui em passa alta e passa baixa( 0,24 GHz e 0,26 GHz) mas o emprego de frequências acima de 800 MHz pode ser feito em sistemas irradiantes( antena log-periódica). Infelizmente como tudo se é copiado, antenas homologadas são poucas no mercado e custam caro.
> 
> Muitos aqui fazem isso, como se faz no chute a queima no estágio de RF é alto sem contar que pode gerar várias harmônicas interferindo no aparelho auditivo, marca-passo caso alguém esteja próximo deste. Ahhhhh mas é no meio do mato, "num tem pobema" será ??????????????


Desculpe a sinceridade Nilton. Mas é muito texto nada a ver e pouca prática. 

Na prática a teoria é diferente!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Desculpe a sinceridade Nilton. Mas é muito texto nada a ver e pouca prática. 
> 
> Na prática a teoria é diferente!


Aí é o que você se engana, trabalhei/brincando com eletrônica desde 1976 então com 12 anos e quatro anos mais tarde ingressei no curso técnico formal( 4 anos a nível médio) e em 1984 em uma empresa de raio-comunicação como estagiário.
Após a efetivação, na primeira reunião técnica provei que prática e teoria andam lado a lado, até mesmo a engenheiros que passaram pela Siemens, Telefunkem entre outras; tive conflitos inclusive com engenheiros da DENTEL que passou a ser MINFRA e hoje ANATEL em questão de homologação de estação fixa ou repetição.

Meu filho é engenheiro, ufaaa e lembro que um determinado professor comentou que teoria e prática são diferentes, disse a ele que não o conflitasse que em suas férias iria explicar com mais detalhes, foi o que fiz.

Sou um cara chato com áudio, tenho dois receivers que queimaram a lâmpada piloto, substituí por LEDs e ligados em corrente alternada de 3 volts ou contínua mesmo. Nota-se o aúdio distorcido, em um deles voltei para lâmpada incandescente, vua-a-lá ficou como original; no outro são 12 tipo pingo d'agua de 6 volts. Engraçado que em um tem bargraph( VU), função tudo por LED, e outro um Philips apena no FM stereo. Tenho uma explicação teórica para isso, mas sem ensaio laboratorial é complicado; diria que é como trafegar com chuva e farol de LED( somente) aceso durante a noite principalmente se for adaptado.

----------


## sergios

Enquanto o Brasil tem um dos piores 4G do Mundo, a China...

Internet 6G deve ser até 8 mil vezes mais rápida que 5G

----------


## sphreak

> Enquanto o Brasil tem um dos piores 4G do Mundo, a China...
> 
> Internet 6G deve ser até 8 mil vezes mais rápida que 5G


Na China daqui uns dias os caras tão transmitindo no subespaço. Tipo Star Trek. Enquanto aqui a gente manda sinal de fumaça

----------


## sergios

> Na China daqui uns dias os caras tão transmitindo no subespaço. Tipo Star Trek. Enquanto aqui a gente manda sinal de fumaça


Um país que consegue construir e entregar funcionando um mega hospital (não foi um consultório) em 10 dias.
Eu não duvido mais de nada.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Ontem em viagem a Teófilo Otoni, MG o sinal da Claro chegou com 49 Mbps de down, 19 Mbps de Up e 69 ms às 12 horas com indicativo de 2 a 3 barras de sinal.
Celular intermediário, se for um top com certeza seria um resultado muito melhor. meu chip ainda é aquele que estava começando o 3G no Brasil( 2007 ou 2008) kkkkkkk. Segundo a Claro, teria de trocar o chip.

----------


## sergios

Senhores, gostaria da ajuda de vocês, sobre posicionamento de duas antenas no mesmo mastro.

Em uma Zona Rural, atualmente tenho uma antena de celular 4G, de operação em 700 MHz, em um mastro a quase 9 metros de altura. Esta antena está em funcionamento normal e neste fim de semana vou apenas melhorar o alinhamento da mesma.
Estou pensando em colocar neste mesmo mastro, uma antena de TV para canais digitais da cidade que está há 18km em linha reta.

*1 - Posso colocar as duas antenas no mesmo mastro, sem que uma interfira na outra?. Já que são em frequências distintas?
2 - Qual antena para Canais digitais posso utilizar, para capitar sinal nesta distância?
3 - Somente a antena de TV resolve o problema, ou é preciso comprar algum booster?*

OBS. Estou pensando em colocar mais um mastro de 3m ou 6m, e assim separar mais as antenas.
As antenas vão apontar para a mesma direção. Mesma cidade.

Antecipadamente, agradeço qualquer ajuda.

----------


## chicao48

> Senhores, gostaria da ajuda de vocês, sobre posicionamento de duas antenas no mesmo mastro.
> 
> Em uma Zona Rural, atualmente tenho uma antena de celular 4G, de operação em 700 MHz, em um mastro a quase 9 metros de altura. Esta antena está em funcionamento normal e neste fim de semana vou apenas melhorar o alinhamento da mesma.
> Estou pensando em colocar neste mesmo mastro, uma antena de TV para canais digitais da cidade que está há 18km em linha reta.


Primeiro que, se for mais de uma emissora de tv, e elas estiverem transmitindo sinal de torre em endereços diferentes, acho difícil captar todas elas, pois sinal UHF é muito unidirecional.

----------


## chicao48

> pois sinal UHF é muito unidirecional.


Digo, antena para recepção UHF é muito unidirecional!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sergios, bom dia ...

Canais de televisão são em VHF ou UHF até próximo ao SHF como no caso banda 28 das redes de celulares.
VHF :frequência que compreede de 30 MHz até 300 MHz sendo canais 2 a 6 ( 54 a 88 MHz), FM ( 88 a 108 MHz), 7 a 13 ( 174 a 216 MHz).
UHF : 301 a 699 MHz
SHF : 700 a 1100 MHz
microondas : 1,2 GHz a 30 Ghz

Pode haver certas discrepâncias por que em algumas faixas as opiniões podem mudar como microondas celular 1,8 ; 1,8; 2,1; 2,5 e 3,5 GHz) que hoje manuseamos ou trabalhamos com tanta naturalidade que é como se fosse um simples radinho de pilha, impossível até o início dos anos de 1990.

As antenas de TV são utilizadas em polarização horizontal, segundo alguns o alcance é mais curto o que não concordo. Embora a potência dos dos transmissores de TV mesmo digitais cheguem a alguns KW nas grandes cidades, em cidades pequenas costuma ser de até 100 W. Normalmente fazem cálculos para até 4 a 10 km de raio até mais conforme a densidade populacional e certifique se qual o tipo de antena que está utilizando na antena ( LOG periódica, circular, painel, yagi etc.), muito cuidado por que antenas direcionais possuem relação frente-costas de pelo menos 15 dB, se antena da TV estiver de costas com a propriedade rural raramente vai chegar a menos que aquele canal use mais de duas antenas.

Difícil uma antena interferir em outra, mas o circuito eletrônico pode sofrer interferência. Nenhum equipamento elétrico ou eletrônico pode interferir em outro, mas pode sofrer interferência de outro.

Trabalhei com transmissões de 1,8 MHz até 2500 MHz mesmo em 300 KHz é tudo a mesma coisa, muda o comportamento e fator de propagação conforme o meio. Teoricamente percorrem a velocidade da luz 300 km/s e se bobear a boca ou alto falante é um transmissor.
Alguns não concordam, mas tudo que sofre vibração em função do tempo é radio-frequência; 1 Hz a luz, janela acende, abre a cada segundo; o resto é só fator multiplicativo nada mais.

----------


## chicao48

> sergios, bom dia ...
> 
> Canais de televisão são em VHF ou UHF até próximo ao SHF como no caso banda 28 das redes de celulares.
> VHF :frequência que compreede de 30 MHz até 300 MHz sendo canais 2 a 6 ( 54 a 88 MHz), FM ( 88 a 108 MHz), 7 a 13 ( 174 a 216 MHz).
> UHF : 301 a 699 MHz
> SHF : 700 a 1100 MHz
> microondas : 1,2 GHz a 30 Ghz.


Antes da implantação da tv digital terrestre, se criou tanta expectativa quanto a abrangência de sinal de tv que, quase se falou que o sinal digital de tv do Brasil alcançaria na china; tudo blá,blá, blá. Depois que foi implantado o sinal digital; hoje em região metropolitana com 2 milhões de habitantes, houve a necessidade das emissoras montarem antenas repetidoras em pontos estratégicos da região, para poder atender toda aquela população!

----------


## sphreak

> Senhores, gostaria da ajuda de vocês, sobre posicionamento de duas antenas no mesmo mastro.
> 
> Em uma Zona Rural, atualmente tenho uma antena de celular 4G, de operação em 700 MHz, em um mastro a quase 9 metros de altura. Esta antena está em funcionamento normal e neste fim de semana vou apenas melhorar o alinhamento da mesma.
> Estou pensando em colocar neste mesmo mastro, uma antena de TV para canais digitais da cidade que está há 18km em linha reta.
> 
> *1 - Posso colocar as duas antenas no mesmo mastro, sem que uma interfira na outra?. Já que são em frequências distintas?
> 2 - Qual antena para Canais digitais posso utilizar, para capitar sinal nesta distância?
> 3 - Somente a antena de TV resolve o problema, ou é preciso comprar algum booster?*
> 
> ...


Pode colocar tudo no mesmo mastro, tendo em vista que a antena de UHF é só receptora e não transceptora. Quanto ao 4G em 700mhz fique tranquilo. Qualquer interferência que poderia acontecer, em uma hipótese remota, viria da emissora de TV e, repetindo, em uma hipótese remota de haver interferência, esta iria acontecer com ou sem antena de UHF no local. 

Eu separaria cerca de 1mt uma e outra.

Se precisar de um booster pra TV digital use um desses:

*Mini Booster Amplificador 40db Uhf Pqbt-4000a Tv Digital Hd*https://proeletronic.com.br/produto/booster-uhf-40db/

Custa 60 pila em qualquer loja de antenas. Prefira Proeletronic ou Aquario.

----------


## chicao48

> Pode colocar tudo no mesmo mastro, tendo em vista que a antena de UHF é só receptora e não transceptora. Quanto ao 4G em 700mhz fique tranquilo. Qualquer interferência que poderia acontecer, em uma hipótese remota, viria da emissora de TV e, repetindo, em uma hipótese remota de haver interferência, esta iria acontecer com ou sem antena de UHF no local. 
> 
> Eu separaria cerca de 1mt uma e outra.
> 
> Se precisar de um booster pra TV digital use um desses:
> 
> *Mini Booster Amplificador 40db Uhf Pqbt-4000a Tv Digital Hd*https://proeletronic.com.br/produto/booster-uhf-40db/
> 
> Custa 60 pila em qualquer loja de antenas. Prefira Proeletronic ou Aquario.


Devido a distância, eu optaria por esse modelo de antena.
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...BwE&quantity=1

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Antes da implantação da tv digital terrestre, se criou tanta expectativa quanto a abrangência de sinal de tv que, quase se falou que o sinal digital de tv do Brasil alcançaria na china; tudo blá,blá, blá. Depois que foi implantado o sinal digital; hoje em região metropolitana com 2 milhões de habitantes, houve a necessidade das emissoras montarem antenas repetidoras em pontos estratégicos da região, para poder atender toda aquela população!


Quando foi implantado o serviço de celular no Brasil que funcionava em 850 MHz e 1800/1900 MHz tudo analógico e 3 watts nos aparelhos e conforme a topografia atingia 30 km com antena yagi 50 km.
Vieram os sinais digitais( CDMA e TDMA) que eram compatíveis com sistema analógico e potência de 800 mW mas logo substituídos por GSM e chip e na média potência de 200 mW já com alcance de 30 km.
Atualmente 3 G tem alcance limitado a 15 km e 4 G em torno de 3 a 4 km e potência de 100 mW, o mesmo que alguns roteadores. Potência irradiada pode chegar a 4 vezes até 20 vezes.

Sinal de TV digital precisa chegar no receptor pelo menos -95dBm( acho); particularmente acho um investimento perdido se poderíamos com uma simples legislação usar a redes de celulares ou internet fixa de banda larga, prática que adota neste interior do país que nem sinal analógico terrestre tem, que dirá digital terrestre.
No mundo todo, TV digital está fadado a morte, assim como CD, DVD com a popularização dos cartões de memória que chegou a ser apelidado de K-7 digital.
Instalar repetidoras de TV, só piora no caso do eixo sudeste e parte do sul e centro-oeste por que seus transmissores são algumas dezenas de quilowatts sem contar que possui uma quantidade limitada de canais no espectro. Tipo nossos roteadores que em 2.4 GHz temos 11 ou 13 canais e em 5 GHz teremos 169 canais mas nos celulares cerca de 20 canais como AP; televisão digital não é muito diferente vez que homologação é para um determinado canal.

----------


## sergios

Olá amigos, obrigado a todos pelas respostas. Mas estou profundamente frustrado, por não ter corrigido o problema.
Semana passada fiz essa postagem aqui. Achando que era simplesmente um desalinhamento da antena.
Domingo fui ao local e tentei de todas as formas alinhar a antena pra capitar o sinal da TIM em 700MHz. Simplesmente, o sinal da TIM desapareceu totalmente no Amplimax.
O que me chamou a atenção, é que Claro e Vivo aparecem, com sinal bem fraco, mas aparecem na busca cega. Mas a TIM, nada.
Inicialmente, achei que era a TIM que estava sem serviço. Mas fui em outro sítio onde instalei o mesmo sistema, apontando pra mesma torre da TIM, e tava funcionando. Ou seja, o problema não é na TIM.
Minha antena é uma Aquário 4G LTE 700MHz 20 DBI. Como é montada em duas partes, não sei se pode ter ocasionado algum tipo de problema e diminuído sua capacidade de recepção.
Confesso que isso me deixou muito envergonhado. O pior de não ter corrigido o problema, é não saber qual é o problema.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigos, obrigado a todos pelas respostas. Mas estou profundamente frustrado, por não ter corrigido o problema.
> Semana passada fiz essa postagem aqui. Achando que era simplesmente um desalinhamento da antena.
> Domingo fui ao local e tentei de todas as formas alinhar a antena pra capitar o sinal da TIM em 700MHz. Simplesmente, o sinal da TIM desapareceu totalmente no Amplimax.
> O que me chamou a atenção, é que Claro e Vivo aparecem, com sinal bem fraco, mas aparecem na busca cega. Mas a TIM, nada.
> Inicialmente, achei que era a TIM que estava sem serviço. Mas fui em outro sítio onde instalei o mesmo sistema, apontando pra mesma torre da TIM, e tava funcionando. Ou seja, o problema não é na TIM.
> Minha antena é uma Aquário 4G LTE 700MHz 20 DBI. Como é montada em duas partes, não sei se pode ter ocasionado algum tipo de problema e diminuído sua capacidade de recepção.
> Confesso que isso me deixou muito envergonhado. O pior de não ter corrigido o problema, é não saber qual é o problema.


Tentou trocar o cabo? Verificou folga na entrada TNC? Verificou se o Amplimax estava ajudado pra antena externa (luz indicadora ao lado no TNC)?

Em ultimo caso retire o conjunto e leve para teste em outro local.

----------


## chicao48

> Olá amigos, obrigado a todos pelas respostas. Mas estou profundamente frustrado, por não ter corrigido o problema.
> Semana passada fiz essa postagem aqui. Achando que era simplesmente um desalinhamento da antena.
> Domingo fui ao local e tentei de todas as formas alinhar a antena pra capitar o sinal da TIM em 700MHz. Simplesmente, o sinal da TIM desapareceu totalmente no Amplimax.
> O que me chamou a atenção, é que Claro e Vivo aparecem, com sinal bem fraco, mas aparecem na busca cega. Mas a TIM, nada.
> Inicialmente, achei que era a TIM que estava sem serviço. Mas fui em outro sítio onde instalei o mesmo sistema, apontando pra mesma torre da TIM, e tava funcionando. Ou seja, o problema não é na TIM.
> Minha antena é uma Aquário 4G LTE 700MHz 20 DBI. Como é montada em duas partes, não sei se pode ter ocasionado algum tipo de problema e diminuído sua capacidade de recepção.
> Confesso que isso me deixou muito envergonhado. O pior de não ter corrigido o problema, é não saber qual é o problema.


Ehhh, se você já está tendo dor de cabeça só no ajuste da antena de celular, agora imagine para ajustar uma antena de celular e outra UHF no mesmo mastro. Você precisará de adaimes usados em obras de construção civil, para ajustar essas 2 antenas no mesmo mastro, pois, so assim você poderá ajustá-las uma a uma!

----------


## sergios

> Tentou trocar o cabo? Verificou folga na entrada TNC? Verificou se o Amplimax estava ajudado pra antena externa (luz indicadora ao lado no TNC)?


Sim, fiz todos esses procedimentos. baixei a antena, parafusei novamente e coloquei no lugar.
Sempre uso produtos de qualidade. Antena Aquário, Cabo RGC 213 com conectores feitos na fábrica, Amplimax está habilitado para antena externa.
Tudo operante, menos o sinal da TIM. É isso que me deixa intrigado.




> Em ultimo caso retire o conjunto e leve para teste em outro local.


Ok, esse vai ser o último caso mesmo. Pois é muito trabalhoso.
Mas se for necessário, será feito.

----------


## sergios

> Ehhh, se você já está tendo dor de cabeça só no ajuste da antena de celular, agora imagine para ajustar uma antena de celular e outra UHF no mesmo mastro. Você precisará de adaimes usados em obras de construção civil, para ajustar essas 2 antenas no mesmo mastro, pois, so assim você poderá ajustá-las uma a uma!


Então, esse seria o melhor cenário. Mas lá não tem como ser desta forma.
De fato, deixei a antena de TV para outra ocasião. A prioridade é o sinal da TIM.

----------


## chicao48

> Sim, fiz todos esses procedimentos. baixei a antena, parafusei novamente e coloquei no lugar.
> Sempre uso produtos de qualidade. Antena Aquário, Cabo RGC 213 com conectores feitos na fábrica, Amplimax está habilitado para antena externa.
> Tudo operante, menos o sinal da TIM. É isso que me deixa intrigado.


Ehhhh, tá cabulosa mesmo a situação. Provavelmente é BUG. A única prova será testa-lo na cidade, só assim conseguirá identificar o problema!

----------


## sergios

Creio que terei que levar até a cidade mesmo.

Uma dúvida:
Um booster de TV Digital, pelo que li nas especificações técnicas, opera entre 470~806MHz. Logo, opera também na frequência de 700Mhz LTE 4G.
Sendo assim, posso utilizá-lo como booster pra minha antena de 700MHz, certo?

----------


## chicao48

> Creio que terei que levar até a cidade mesmo.


Tempos atrás tive que levar uma interface de celular rural para testar na cidade, porque na mesma antena que funcionava um LG lanterninha e um celular rural, aquela ordinária daquela interface não funcionava na frequência de 1800Mhz Gsm. Na cidade funcionou perfeitamente. Conclusão: interfaces rurais precisam de sinal de pelo menos -95dBm para funcionar de maneira segura, enquanto que o sinal da antena rural no local estava chegando -102dBm.

----------


## chicao48

> Uma dúvida:
> Um booster de TV Digital, pelo que li nas especificações técnicas, opera entre 470~806MHz. Logo, opera também na frequência de 700Mhz LTE 4G.
> Sendo assim, posso utilizá-lo como booster pra minha antena de 700MHz, certo?


Ora, ora, me bateu essa curiosidade também, agora, kkkkkk!

----------


## sphreak

> Cabo RGC 213 .


Pergunta: Como vc inseriu o conector desse cabo RGC213 no encaixe do Amplimax? Não cabe o trem!





> Creio que terei que levar até a cidade mesmo.
> 
> Uma dúvida:
> Um booster de TV Digital, pelo que li nas especificações técnicas, opera entre 470~806MHz. Logo, opera também na frequência de 700Mhz LTE 4G.
> Sendo assim, posso utilizá-lo como booster pra minha antena de 700MHz, certo?





> Ora, ora, me bateu essa curiosidade também, agora, kkkkkk!


Só pra deixar vocês tristes... Não funciona! Pelo simples fato desse booster ser unidirecional. Como o sistema celular trabalha em um esquema bidirecional e com salto de frequência de uplink e downlink ele não vai funfar. Pode até apresentar sinal cheio no medidor de sinal do equipamento. Mas vai ser um sinal "morto".

----------


## sergios

> Pergunta: Como vc inseriu o conector desse cabo RGC213 no encaixe do Amplimax? Não cabe o trem!


Posso estar equivocado. Mas quando chegou minha antena, fui em uma loja de eletrônica aqui da cidade e comprei um cabo pra essa antena. Conhecido como cabo de descida.
O cabo é da própria Aquário, desses que já vem pronto. RG213, deu certinho na antena e no Amplimax.




> Só pra deixar vocês tristes... Não funciona! Pelo simples fato desse booster ser unidirecional. Como o sistema celular trabalha em um esquema bidirecional e com salto de frequência de uplink e downlink ele não vai funfar. Pode até apresentar sinal cheio no medidor de sinal do equipamento. Mas vai ser um sinal "morto".


Lamentável isso.
Olhando no Aliexpress, vi um suposto Booster pra LTE 700MHz.

----------


## sphreak

> Posso estar equivocado. Mas quando chegou minha antena, fui em uma loja de eletrônica aqui da cidade e comprei um cabo pra essa antena. Conhecido como cabo de descida.
> O cabo é da própria Aquário, desses que já vem pronto. RG213, deu certinho na antena e no Amplimax.


Juro pra você. Deve ser outro modelo de cabo fino. O RG58. Esse cabe no Amplimax porque tem o conector fino. O RGC213 tem o conector TNC tão grosso que não cabe no encaixe do TNC devido ao parafuso da carcaça do aparelho. Erro de projeto.





> Lamentável isso.
> Olhando no Aliexpress, vi um suposto Booster pra LTE 700MHz.


Esse "booster" nada mais é do que um repetidor de celular. Se não tem sinal no Amplimax, no repetidor ficaria pior ainda.

----------


## sergios

> Juro pra você. Deve ser outro modelo de cabo fino. O RG58. Esse cabe no Amplimax porque tem o conector fino. O RGC213 tem o conector TNC tão grosso que não cabe no encaixe do TNC devido ao parafuso da carcaça do aparelho. Erro de projeto.


Sim, é esse cabo grosso mesmo. Não sei o correto é RG ou RGC 213.
Você tem razão quando diz que é erro de projeto. Faz tempo que enviei um e-mail para o suporte da ELSYS, informado todos os detalhes que eu achava que poderiam ser melhorados, e esse detalha do encaixe do cabo foi um deles.
Pra contornar esse problema, fui cortando "cuidadosamente" a carcaça do Amplimax, até o cabo passar tranquilamente.
Amplie a foto na seta, e veja que a borda do Amplimax está cortada. Observe também a grossura do cabo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Olá amigos, obrigado a todos pelas respostas. Mas estou profundamente frustrado, por não ter corrigido o problema.
> Semana passada fiz essa postagem aqui. Achando que era simplesmente um desalinhamento da antena.
> Domingo fui ao local e tentei de todas as formas alinhar a antena pra capitar o sinal da TIM em 700MHz. Simplesmente, o sinal da TIM desapareceu totalmente no Amplimax.
> O que me chamou a atenção, é que Claro e Vivo aparecem, com sinal bem fraco, mas aparecem na busca cega. Mas a TIM, nada.
> Inicialmente, achei que era a TIM que estava sem serviço. Mas fui em outro sítio onde instalei o mesmo sistema, apontando pra mesma torre da TIM, e tava funcionando. Ou seja, o problema não é na TIM.
> Minha antena é uma Aquário 4G LTE 700MHz 20 DBI. Como é montada em duas partes, não sei se pode ter ocasionado algum tipo de problema e diminuído sua capacidade de recepção.
> Confesso que isso me deixou muito envergonhado. O pior de não ter corrigido o problema, é não saber qual é o problema.


sergios ...
Acho que sei o que está acontecendo ... ou pode
--agua na antena; isso mesmo se os diretores e refletor forem ocados tampe-os na parte de cima os 3 primeiros diretores e o refletor inclusive; no irradiante( onde está o conector) verifique se não tem nenhuma falha de solda, isolador com problema. Nada de usar silicone, massa de calafetar, durepoxi ou algo do tipo.
--água no cabo; isso é chato por que na hora de instalar esses caras que se dizem " ténicos" descem com o cabo direto sem o uso da técnica de "pingadeira" usada pelas companhias de luz e teles.
--Uso de fita isolante nos conectores é um problema sério, com o tempo cria uma espécie de umidade através da cola e mesmo os de alta fusão pode nos enganar. Particulamente só uso se for local aberto e com velocidade de vento muito alto( 50 km/h).
-- postes de madeira para fixação da antena pode causar uma certa interferência, a vibração do vento interfere na qualidade dos equipamentos conectados. Quando vemos nos carregadores de notebook, TV de LED, roteadores uma espécie de "caixa" é um baloom com ferrite para tirar ou filtrar parte das interferências que existe na rede ou no equipamento; deixemos o misticismo, religiosi de lado... O mastro da antena para mim precisa ser de material condutor e sair do piso( basta sari dele ou apoiado a ele).

Lembrando que as porcarias da Tim e Vivo entregam com potência alta na inauguração, um ano depois ou antes reduz para potência permitida em Lei; pronto gastaram tempo e dinheiro. 
-Claro segue mais específico quanto a isso, mas infelizmente usa duas faixas diferentes. Navegando a internet em 4 G, ao usar uma chamada de voz cai para 3 G e de 3 G na zona rural para 2 G ou GSM; aí sim temos um problema sério com as antenas. sinal 4 G é 4 km no celular, mesmo que seja visual esse teste já fiz.
-Oi estava usando 1800 para 3 G, agora segue com 2100, em ligação cai para GSM como a Claro;
- Tim e Vivo usam 700 MHz para 4 G, muito ruim por sinal e 3 G em 850 MHz e nas ligações em GSM com 900 MHz, nós usuários mal sentimos alguma diferença, que pode dar uma diferença de uns 4 dBm.
Essa alternância é para que possa fazer a maximização das bandas utilizadas, pouco usamos para ligações de voz e com certeza as operadoras nem usam 1 MHz para canal de voz, enquanto em dados pelo menos 10 MHz. Rede 5 G pode chegar a 400 MHz de banda, sendo a maior do mundo mesmo com 300 MHz. Pelo que entendi, operadoras que ofertarem as melhores contrapartidas como interligar fibras em cidades que não possuem, ligar 4 G em cidades ainda não atendidas além de maior cobertura em rodovias pavimentas.

----------


## chicao48

> sergios ...
> Acho que sei o que está acontecendo ... ou pode
> --agua na antena; isso mesmo se os diretores e refletor forem ocados tampe-os na parte de cima os 3 primeiros diretores e o refletor inclusive; no irradiante( onde está o conector) verifique se não tem nenhuma falha de solda, isolador com problema. Nada de usar silicone, massa de calafetar, durepoxi ou algo do tipo.
> --água no cabo; isso é chato por que na hora de instalar esses caras que se dizem " ténicos" descem com o cabo direto sem o uso da técnica de "pingadeira" usada pelas companhias de luz e teles.
> --Uso de fita isolante nos conectores é um problema sério, com o tempo cria uma espécie de umidade através da cola e mesmo os de alta fusão pode nos enganar. Particulamente só uso se for local aberto e com velocidade de vento muito alto( 50 km/h).
> -- postes de madeira para fixação da antena pode causar uma certa interferência, a vibração do vento interfere na qualidade dos equipamentos conectados. Quando vemos nos carregadores de notebook, TV de LED, roteadores uma espécie de "caixa" é um baloom com ferrite para tirar ou filtrar parte das interferências que existe na rede ou no equipamento; deixemos o misticismo, religiosi de lado... O mastro da antena para mim precisa ser de material condutor e sair do piso( basta sari dele ou apoiado a ele).
> 
> Lembrando que as porcarias da Tim e Vivo entregam com potência alta na inauguração, um ano depois ou antes reduz para potência permitida em Lei; pronto gastaram tempo e dinheiro. 
> -Claro segue mais específico quanto a isso, mas infelizmente usa duas faixas diferentes.


4 anos atrás, a Tim transmitia o sinal das demais operadoras em roaming, de uma torre de quase 100 metros de altura. Naquela época, aonde o sinal da Tim chegava, o da Claro também. Depois a Claro passou a transmitir o sinal dela por conta própria na mesma torre da Tim; a partir daí, o sinal da Claro não consegue mais chegar no mesmo local onde chegava o sinal da Tim, nem mesmo num local que antes se captava sinal com um LG lanterninha, em frequência de 1800Mh Gsm, pois, tanto a Tim quanto a Claro transmitem Gsm nesta mesma frequência. Aonde o Sinal da Tim chega através de antena rural de 1800Mhz, a Claro na mesma frequência indica apenas emergência; sendo que antes em roaming se conseguia!

----------


## sergios

> sergios ...
> Acho que sei o que está acontecendo ... ou pode.


Obrigado Nakao pelas orientações.
Não sou instalador de antenas, mas tive o cuidado de seguir todas as orientações para uma adequada instalação. Esses cuidados aprendi aqui, lendo as postagens de vocês.
Se não me engano, os irradiadores são maciços. Na conexão do cabo, coloquei fita de alta fusão. Fiz a pingadeira. Vedei com silicone o topo da mastro, para que a água não entrasse por lá.
Faz quase um ano que essa antena está lá, com 0% de problemas nos roteadores, AP, Modem, etc. Mas agora aconteceu isso.
Penso que, pelo fato da antena ser muito grande e ser dividida em duas partes. Creio que a água pode ter entrado em sua junção e ocasionado algum dano.
Não conheço algum método para testar antena. Principalmente essa, que tem duas partes. Como saber se as duas partes estão funcionando, ou se está funcionando somente uma?
Na semana do carnaval estarei indo lá, e vou baixar a antena novamente, desmontar, limpar, fazer todos os procedimentos de uma instalação nova.

----------


## chicao48

> Obrigado Nakao pelas orientações.
> Não sou instalador de antenas, mas tive o cuidado de seguir todas as orientações para uma adequada instalação. Esses cuidados aprendi aqui, lendo as postagens de vocês.
> Se não me engano, os irradiadores são maciços. Na conexão do cabo, coloquei fita de alta fusão. Fiz a pingadeira. Vedei com silicone o topo da mastro, para que a água não entrasse por lá.
> Faz quase um ano que essa antena está lá, com 0% de problemas nos roteadores, AP, Modem, etc. Mas agora aconteceu isso.
> Penso que, pelo fato da antena ser muito grande e ser dividida em duas partes. Creio que a água pode ter entrado em sua junção e ocasionado algum dano.
> Não conheço algum método para testar antena. Principalmente essa, que tem duas partes. Como saber se as duas partes estão funcionando, ou se está funcionando somente uma?
> Na semana do carnaval estarei indo lá, e vou baixar a antena novamente, desmontar, limpar, fazer todos os procedimentos de uma instalação nova.


Eu tinha uma antena de 900Mhz de 20dbi, ela tem quase 3m de comprimento e é dividida também em 2 partes, mas, se não existe nenhum fio interligando ambas as partes interna da antena, o que vale mesmo é o contato metálico entre ambas as partes. Sendo assim, acho difícil o problema ser nas emendas da antena!

----------


## sphreak

> Obrigado Nakao pelas orientações.
> Não sou instalador de antenas, mas tive o cuidado de seguir todas as orientações para uma adequada instalação. Esses cuidados aprendi aqui, lendo as postagens de vocês.
> Se não me engano, os irradiadores são maciços. Na conexão do cabo, coloquei fita de alta fusão. Fiz a pingadeira. Vedei com silicone o topo da mastro, para que a água não entrasse por lá.
> Faz quase um ano que essa antena está lá, com 0% de problemas nos roteadores, AP, Modem, etc. Mas agora aconteceu isso.
> Penso que, pelo fato da antena ser muito grande e ser dividida em duas partes. Creio que a água pode ter entrado em sua junção e ocasionado algum dano.
> Não conheço algum método para testar antena. Principalmente essa, que tem duas partes. Como saber se as duas partes estão funcionando, ou se está funcionando somente uma?
> Na semana do carnaval estarei indo lá, e vou baixar a antena novamente, desmontar, limpar, fazer todos os procedimentos de uma instalação nova.


Eu não me preocuparia com água no corpo da antena. Essas Yagi são um corpo metálico que influenciam as ondas fisicamente por meio dos diretores metálicos. Então se não tem diretores tortos, quebrados ou ausentes e/ou ainda obstruídos fisicamente e de maneira visível, não esquente.
Quanto a antena ser em 2 partes, para dar algum problema só se ela afrouxar e ficar excessivamente "dobrada" no local da emenda. Ficaria até bizarra de se ver.

Nem o dipolo é suscetível a água. Os da Aquário são maciços. Mas fácil entortar do que entrar água.

Agooora... O conector a história é diferente. O N fêmea da antena tem uma cavidade onde encaixa a cápsula do N macho do cabo. E aí mora o problema com água. Se não estiver bem apertado o conector pro anel de vedação encostar e se a fita de auto-fusão não for de qualidade o BO é certo. Forma uma bolsa de água dentro do conector. E essa água não evapora nunca! Fica ali atormentando e corroendo malhas, soldas, etc.
Então a dica é: corte um palmo do cabo e troque o conector N. Deixe o ferro de solda encostado por um minuto +ou- na rosca do N da antena. Isso deixa o alumínio morno e ajuda a evaporar qualquer água remanescente.
E o mais importante: Utilize fita de auto-fusão 3M. Ela é a única que funde em uma borracha e isola direito. As outras do mercado (Foxlux principalmente) ressecam no sol e chegam até a cair da antena. 3M é quase eterna.

----------


## sphreak

> Eu tinha uma antena de 900Mhz de 20dbi, ela tem quase 3m de comprimento e é dividida também em 2 partes, mas, se não existe nenhum fio interligando ambas as partes interna da antena, o que vale mesmo é o contato metálico entre ambas as partes. Sendo assim, acho difícil o problema ser nas emendas da antena!


O corpo da antena Yagi não tem nenhuma função de emissão/recepção de RF. A função é de dar direcionalidade ao sinal. Quanto mais diretores, maior o ganho da antena. O que manda mesmo que não pode ter nenhum problema físico, mecânico, de infiltração, etc é o dipolo. A parte oval lá no pé da antena. 
E nas antenas da Aquário os dipolos são maciços. Pra ferrar com eles só na marretada praticamente.
Agora se antena for da Proeletronic tudo é feito de banana. Encostou quebrou.

----------


## chicao48

> Obrigado Nakao pelas orientações.
> Não sou instalador de antenas, mas tive o cuidado de seguir todas as orientações para uma adequada instalação. Esses cuidados aprendi aqui, lendo as postagens de vocês


Esse Amplimax está chafurdando com a cabeça de muitos internautas que os possui. Pessoas passaram a ter problema de queda de sinal do aparelho mesmo estando recebendo sinal de 60% até acima disso, através de antena externa, e mesmo seguindo a orientação de configurar para a única frequência da antena. Aparelho reiniciando o tempo todo, etc, etc, etc e etc. Bugs, Bugs, Bugs e mais Bugs. Tem internauta que já se arrependeu de ter o comprado. Talvez, ao manusear o aparelho, houve um rompimento na parte interna do próprio conector do aparelho, ou houve um rompimento dos fios dentro da antena onde fica o dipolo curvado da antena yagi. Excluindo esses fatos relatados anteriormente, o resto é Bugs, Bugs, Bugs e mais Bugs do Amplimax!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> 4 anos atrás, a Tim transmitia o sinal das demais operadoras em roaming, de uma torre de quase 100 metros de altura. Naquela época, aonde o sinal da Tim chegava, o da Claro também. Depois a Claro passou a transmitir o sinal dela por conta própria na mesma torre da Tim; a partir daí, o sinal da Claro não consegue mais chegar no mesmo local onde chegava o sinal da Tim, nem mesmo num local que antes se captava sinal com um LG lanterninha, em frequência de 1800Mh Gsm, pois, tanto a Tim quanto a Claro transmitem Gsm nesta mesma frequência. Aonde o Sinal da Tim chega através de antena rural de 1800Mhz, a Claro na mesma frequência indica apenas emergência; sendo que antes em roaming se conseguia!


Muitos de nós ficamos chateados, mas sinais de celulares em grandes cidades é restrito a 3 ou 5 km da ERB ou seja entre uma torre e outra de 8 a 15 km talvez um pouco menos. Cidades menos povoadas chegam a 30 km para GSM, 15 Km para 3 G e em 4 G deve ser uns 8 Km mas melhor que consegui foi 4 Km com a Claro visual e no celular; com a Tim não chegou a 2 Km e Vivo 3 Km ambas com banda 28 e Claro com banda 3.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Obrigado Nakao pelas orientações.
> Não sou instalador de antenas, mas tive o cuidado de seguir todas as orientações para uma adequada instalação. Esses cuidados aprendi aqui, lendo as postagens de vocês.
> Se não me engano, os irradiadores são maciços. Na conexão do cabo, coloquei fita de alta fusão. Fiz a pingadeira. Vedei com silicone o topo da mastro, para que a água não entrasse por lá.
> Faz quase um ano que essa antena está lá, com 0% de problemas nos roteadores, AP, Modem, etc. Mas agora aconteceu isso.
> Penso que, pelo fato da antena ser muito grande e ser dividida em duas partes. Creio que a água pode ter entrado em sua junção e ocasionado algum dano.
> Não conheço algum método para testar antena. Principalmente essa, que tem duas partes. Como saber se as duas partes estão funcionando, ou se está funcionando somente uma?
> Na semana do carnaval estarei indo lá, e vou baixar a antena novamente, desmontar, limpar, fazer todos os procedimentos de uma instalação nova.


Esqueci de cita isso; Todas as antenas que possuem emenda com o tempo causa isso.
Substiituo os 4 parafuso atarraxantes por parafuso com porca, precisa vasar a espinhal da antena e retiro as tampas que vem nela. Material empregado é alumínio e com a ação do vento cria uma oxidação entre elas.
Para variar a Tim gosta de ficar reduzindo as potências. Na torre daqui, quando o alarme de fonte dispara acho que cai a potência de RF, interfere nos aparelhos de Internet e monocanais rurais; um ruído na rede, uma variação de tensão fora dos parâmetros faz com que dispare esse alarme. Ajudei um técnico da Tim, que por acaso estava sofrendo com isso e resolveu o meu caso.

----------


## chicao48

> Para variar a Tim gosta de ficar reduzindo as potências.


Com certeza, e inclusive eu já relatei neste fórum tempos atrás, a respeito da Tim ter diminuido a potência de seu sinal e deixando num raio de 20 km de distância toda zona rural incomunicável, e também desligar uma frequência e passar a transmitir em outra por um grande periodo de tempo e depois retornar para frequência anteriror!

----------


## chicao48

Em se tratando de cabo montado de fábrica ou não; eu tinha um cabo de 25m comprado no ML, que já veio montado de fábrica, e que o conector que liga na antena, tinha um formato de "L", na qual o vendedor fazia questão de enfatizar no anúncio que era um cabo RG-213, e que tinha o mesmo desempenho de um RGC-213, esse cabo de 25m saiu pela metade do preço, que se fosse um RGC-213. Testei esse cabo numa antena de 900Mhz, e funcionou perfeitamente. Tempos depois, houve a necessidade de instalar uma antena em cima de um morro, usando apenas 10m de cabo RGC-213. Comprei os 10m de cabo, e os 2 conectores fora a parte. Montei esse cabo e nem soldei o pino, pois eu não possuía ferro e nem tão pouco solda. Existe uma cavidade na parte isolante interna do conector, na qual o pino fica encaixado, e depois que coloca a bucha cônica e aperta as porcas, o pino não solta e nem tem folga. Esse cabo que montei nesses moldes técnicos, funciona perfeitamente igual a um montado de fábrica, e nem consegui identificar diferença no desempenho entre ambos. Usei fita de auto fusão 3M, para vedar o conector no cabo.

----------


## sergios

> Com certeza, e inclusive eu já relatei neste fórum tempos atrás, a respeito da Tim ter diminuido a potência de seu sinal e deixando num raio de 20 km de distância toda zona rural incomunicável, e também desligar uma frequência e passar a transmitir em outra por um grande periodo de tempo e depois retornar para frequência anteriror!


Foi a primeira coisa que pensei. Ou a Tim diminuiu a potência ou mudou a frequência.
Mas não foi nenhum dos casos. Pois a Tim está funcionando em 700MHz em outro local um pouco mais longe.

----------


## chicao48

> Foi a primeira coisa que pensei. Ou a Tim diminuiu a potência ou mudou a frequência.
> Mas não foi nenhum dos casos. Pois a Tim está funcionando em 700MHz em outro local um pouco mais longe.


Pode acontecer também, o rompimento do fio de dentro do dipolo da antena!

----------


## chicao48

> Em se tratando de cabo montado de fábrica ou não; eu tinha um cabo de 25m comprado no ML, que já veio montado de fábrica, e que o conector que liga na antena, tinha um formato de "L", na qual o vendedor fazia questão de enfatizar no anúncio que era um cabo RG-213, e que tinha o mesmo desempenho de um RGC-213


Retificando: onde digo RG-213, é na verdade RGE-213.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Com certeza, e inclusive eu já relatei neste fórum tempos atrás, a respeito da Tim ter diminuido a potência de seu sinal e deixando num raio de 20 km de distância toda zona rural incomunicável, e também desligar uma frequência e passar a transmitir em outra por um grande periodo de tempo e depois retornar para frequência anteriror!


Já me deu muita raiva por conta dos clientes reclamando. Instala o chip da Tim a 20 km. para de funcionar e troca por Vivo que também gosta de meio que bloquear internet ou número inexistente, Tim volta a funcionar meses depois cadêêê ....

----------


## sergios

Somente para elucidar um pouco mais o problema.
Conforme havia dito, tenho outro Amplimax instalado no sítio do meu tio, na mesma região, apontando para a mesma antena da TIM. Sendo que este está um pouco mais longe.
Agora pouco, após muita luta, consegui acessar remotamente e fazer um print.
Conforme imagem, a banda ainda é 700MHz. O nível de sinal sempre variou de 35% até 40%.
Então, posso afirmar que a TIM não diminuiu a potência e nem modificou a frequência.
Tenho quase certeza que o problema está na minha antena. Mas o intrigante é que pega a Claro em 850MHz.
Se eu pensar que alguma árvore tenha dificultado a visada, também não pegaria a Claro. Pois a torres estão uma do lado da outra.
A verdade é que o sinal foi decaindo até sumir totalmente, só o da TIM.

----------


## chicao48

> Conforme imagem, a banda ainda é 700MHz. O nível de sinal sempre variou de 35% até 40%.
> Então, posso afirmar que a TIM não diminuiu a potência e nem modificou a frequência.
> Tenho quase certeza que o problema está na minha antena. Mas o intrigante é que pega a Claro em 850MHz.
> Se eu pensar que alguma árvore tenha dificultado a visada, também não pegaria a Claro. Pois a torres estão uma do lado da outra.
> A verdade é que o sinal foi decaindo até sumir totalmente, só o da TIM.
> 
> Anexo 69942


Ehhhhh, compljcado hein? Agora o único jeito mesmo, será testar a antena no local onde tá chegando sinal em 700Mhz, e se ela funcionar, isso prova que problema será no Amplimax, e em específico nesta frequência!

É muito confuso entender esse Amplimax, pois, com um nivel de sinal de -114dBm, em outros roteadores 3/4G, seria quase impossível se abrir um site; isso se esse sinal de -114dBm do Amplimax for referente ao nivel de sinal captado pela antena externa, é claro!

----------


## chicao48

> Ehhhhh, compljcado hein? Agora o único jeito mesmo, será testar a antena no local onde tá chegando sinal em 700Mhz, e se ela funcionar, isso prova que problema será no Amplimax, e em específico nesta frequência!
> 
> É muito confuso entender esse Amplimax, pois, com um nivel de sinal de -114dBm, em outros roteadores 3/4G, seria quase impossível se abrir um site; isso se esse sinal de -114dBm do Amplimax for referente ao nivel de sinal captado pela antena externa, é claro!


Digo: -119dBm

----------


## sergios

> Ehhhhh, compljcado hein? Agora o único jeito mesmo, será testar a antena no local onde tá chegando sinal em 700Mhz, e se ela funcionar, isso prova que problema será no Amplimax, e em específico nesta frequência!


Sabe que cheguei a pensar nisso?




> É muito confuso entender esse Amplimax, pois, com um nivel de sinal de -114dBm, em outros roteadores 3/4G, seria quase impossível se abrir um site; isso se esse sinal de -114dBm do Amplimax for referente ao nivel de sinal captado pela antena externa, é claro!


Sim, está com uma antena externa. No caso do sítio do meu tio, é uma aquário de 850MHz, que ele usava no telefone rural.

----------


## sphreak

> Sabe que cheguei a pensar nisso?
> 
> 
> Sim, está com uma antena externa. No caso do sítio do meu tio, é uma aquário de 850MHz, que ele usava no telefone rural.


Teria que colocar uma de 700Mhz 20dBi e com Amplimax no mastro (fio curto) pra testar.
Agora... Mesmo que o Amplimax diga que -119dBm é aceitável, pra mim é sinal praticamente inexistente. Se você pegar um celular rural de mesa Aquário, com -120dBm ele desconecta e não faz nem ligação. 
Na TIM e pra dados ainda. Eu não arriscaria nem com -100dBm imagina com 19 dB a menos. -119 é pífio

----------


## sergios

> Teria que colocar uma de 700Mhz 20dBi e com Amplimax no mastro (fio curto) pra testar.


Particularmente, não gosto de colocar o Amplimax no Mastro. Mas é fato que cabo muito longo proporciona maiores perdas.




> Agora... Mesmo que o Amplimax diga que -119dBm é aceitável, pra mim é sinal praticamente inexistente. Se você pegar um celular rural de mesa Aquário, com -120dBm ele desconecta e não faz nem ligação. 
> Na TIM e pra dados ainda. Eu não arriscaria nem com -100dBm imagina com 19 dB a menos. -119 é pífio


Neste cenário está em uso quatro celulares, não há PC ou outro dispositivo. O uso da internet é moderado, é praticamente somente de Whatsapp.
Eles nunca reclamaram da internet. Certamente é porque só tem essa.

----------


## chicao48

> Sabe que cheguei a pensar nisso?


Para mim, a melhor opçao seria levar o aparelho na cidade para testa-lo configurado na frequência de 700Mhz, aí sim, seria um tiro certeiro!

----------


## chicao48

> Particularmente, não gosto de colocar o Amplimax no Mastro. Mas é fato que cabo muito longo proporciona maiores perdas.


Já vi relatos de internautas que, quando usava o Amplimax dentro de casa, sofriam com frequentes quedas de sinal, e depois que colocou o aparelho 50cm a 01 metro embaixo da antena externa, funcionou perfeitamente e até aumentando a porcentagem do nível de sinal. Agora, acho muito confuso isso, pois uma cabo RGC-213 de 15m de comprimento em frequências baixas, essa perda seria relativamente insignificante; a não ser que o aparelho estando tão próximo da antena, se crie um campo eletromagnético indutivo fazendo com que esse aparelho tivesse um melhor aproveitamento de ondas estacionárias, assim como uma antena de rádio que, quando se aproxima uma fase de um fio, se percebe a melhora na recepção; do contrario é algo muito confuso!

----------


## lcesargc

> Somente para elucidar um pouco mais o problema.
> Conforme havia dito, tenho outro Amplimax instalado no sítio do meu tio, na mesma região, apontando para a mesma antena da TIM. Sendo que este está um pouco mais longe.
> Agora pouco, após muita luta, consegui acessar remotamente e fazer um print.
> Conforme imagem, a banda ainda é 700MHz. O nível de sinal sempre variou de 35% até 40%.
> Então, posso afirmar que a TIM não diminuiu a potência e nem modificou a frequência.
> Tenho quase certeza que o problema está na minha antena. Mas o intrigante é que pega a Claro em 850MHz.
> Se eu pensar que alguma árvore tenha dificultado a visada, também não pegaria a Claro. Pois a torres estão uma do lado da outra.
> A verdade é que o sinal foi decaindo até sumir totalmente, só o da TIM.
> 
> Anexo 69942


aqui aconteceu algo parecido.
no sitio da minha cunhada coloquei um roteador 3g da vivo, funcionava muito bem, foi só o pessoal da vivo fazer um down tilt na antena que ja nao tinha mais sinal.
desconfio que no seu caso ele devem ter mudado a posição da antena.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Somente para elucidar um pouco mais o problema.
> Conforme havia dito, tenho outro Amplimax instalado no sítio do meu tio, na mesma região, apontando para a mesma antena da TIM. Sendo que este está um pouco mais longe.
> Agora pouco, após muita luta, consegui acessar remotamente e fazer um print.
> Conforme imagem, a banda ainda é 700MHz. O nível de sinal sempre variou de 35% até 40%.
> Então, posso afirmar que a TIM não diminuiu a potência e nem modificou a frequência.
> Tenho quase certeza que o problema está na minha antena. Mas o intrigante é que pega a Claro em 850MHz.
> Se eu pensar que alguma árvore tenha dificultado a visada, também não pegaria a Claro. Pois a torres estão uma do lado da outra.
> A verdade é que o sinal foi decaindo até sumir totalmente, só o da TIM.
> 
> Anexo 69942


Tenho um caso em que o sinal da Tim chega numa propriedade rural de -97 a -102 dBm, virando de um lado a outro a Vivo chega com -107 dBm e de quando em vez com -104 dBm.
No mesmo local a 50 metros em rastreio chega Vivo com -100 dBm mas Tim, Claro e Oi só localiza usando a mesma antena, cabo, aparelho e até energia elétrica na mesma fase rsrs.

----------


## chicao48

Ehhhh, realmente o Amplimax consegue fazer milagres!




A minha conclusão técnica é Bug, portanto, será perda de tempo testar antena. Esse aparelho não consegue se manter no 4G, é sempre caindo para o 3G em 850Mhz mesmo estando com quase 100% de nível de sinal, sendo obrigado a reiniciar o aparelho para que ele volte. Se não fosse esses Bugs, seria um ótimo aparelho. Se a Elsys não procurar sanar esses Bugs desse aparelho, ela irá perder mercado com ele!

----------


## chicao48

> Tenho um caso em que o sinal da Tim chega numa propriedade rural de -97 a -102 dBm, virando de um lado a outro a Vivo chega com -107 dBm e de quando em vez com -104 dBm.
> No mesmo local a 50 metros em rastreio chega Vivo com -100 dBm mas Tim, Claro e Oi só localiza usando a mesma antena, cabo, aparelho e até energia elétrica na mesma fase rsrs.


Se alimentou tanta expectativa quanto a chegada dessa frequência de 700Mhz, pra nada; não consegue alcançar com perfeição nem mesmo 20 Km de distância com recepção através de antena!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Ehhhh, realmente o Amplimax consegue fazer milagres!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A minha conclusão técnica é Bug, portanto, será perda de tempo testar antena. Esse aparelho não consegue se manter no 4G, é sempre caindo para o 3G em 850Mhz mesmo estando com quase 100% de nível de sinal, sendo obrigado a reiniciar o aparelho para que ele volte. Se não fosse esses Bugs, seria um ótimo aparelho. Se a Elsys não procurar sanar esses Bugs desse aparelho, ela irá perder mercado com ele!


Em meu celular Moto G um chip depois 2 chips entrava 3G, H ou H+ usando a internet; ao estar em uma chamada de voz mudava para G tanto fazia com Claro ou Vivo, caso usasse somente 3 G perdia e muito no raio de cobertura. 
Com moto G 5 S, fica de 4 G para 3G em chamada de voz e no caso da Vivo para G. Como a Tim e Vivo usam banda 28 em dados, imagina estando em 3 G que está na banda 5; a Claro opera em banda 3 nas duas tecnologias mas acho que em Rx da ERB opera nas sobras das frequências da banda 5.
Nos celulares, não sentimos diferença alguma, por que esta no aparelho diversa antenas para atender os requisitos da homologação; nas propriedades rurais fica complicado por que quanto maior o seu ganho ( dBi) mais estreito é a sua faixa de operação e abertura do foco( yagi). Uma antena de 20 dBi deve ter uma abertura de uns 10°, enquanto uma antena de 10 dBi deve ter 30°; em locais com ventos constantes vai fazer muita diferença.

----------


## sergios

Finalmente consegui trazer minha antena pra testar aqui em casa, na cidade onde tem sinal bom de todas as operadoras.
Só recapitulando. Minha antena é de 700MHz e lá na zona rural, só a Tim que não pegava. A qual a frequência é a mesma.
Vamos aos fatos e as fotos.


É isso mesmo, a antena é em curto?
OBS.: Depois dessa foto, fiz um teste na escala correta e vi que não tá em curto. Mas aparece uma resistência muito baixa, cerca de 0,001 Ohm.


Olha aí, Amplimax ligado na minha antena de 700MHz, capitando sinal de 2600MHz.
Pode isso?
Tentando já responder.
*Teste 1*
Detalhe1: Neste teste, o Amplimax está configurado pra captar todas as frequências. Então, é possível que o sinal de 2600MHz esteja chegando muito forte e esteja sendo capitado no cabo e não na antena.
Detalhe2: Com o cabo enroscado na antena, o sinal é de 71%. Desenroscando o cabo na antena, o sinal permanece em 71%.
Ou seja, posso afirmar que o sinal de 2600MHz, esteja realmente sendo capitado no cabo e não na antena.

*Teste 2*
Configurei o Amplimax pra capitar somente 700MHz.
Usando só uma parte da antena (a antena é dividida em duas partes), o sinal fica em 84%. Unindo as duas partes da antena, fica em 87%.
A antena inteira tem 20dbi. Pela metade, acho que fica com 14dbi.
Achava que iria dar um percentual de capitação muito maior unindo as duas partes, mas a diferença foi somente de 3%.

Essa é a visão de um Analista de Sistemas, que não entende de antenas.

----------


## sphreak

> Finalmente consegui trazer minha antena pra testar aqui em casa, na cidade onde tem sinal bom de todas as operadoras.
> Só recapitulando. Minha antena é de 700MHz e lá na zona rural, só a Tim que não pegava. A qual a frequência é a mesma.
> Vamos aos fatos e as fotos.
> 
> 
> É isso mesmo, a antena é em curto?
> OBS.: Depois dessa foto, fiz um teste na escala correta e vi que não tá em curto. Mas aparece uma resistência muito baixa, cerca de 0,001 Ohm.
> 
> 
> ...


Tem alguns detalhes: 

Sim a antena é um curto. Só as antenas de dipolo aberto não são em curto. As Yagi comerciais são dipolo fechado (oval), portanto em curto.

Quanto a pegar 4G em 2600Mhz próximo a torre até um toco de fio de 3cm capta o sinal. Afinal as antenas internas de celulares são menores que isso. Então sim... É sua Yagi que captou 2600Mhz e esse dado não serve de base pra praticamente nada.

Quanto a antena estar pela metade, ela fica com 17dBi. Pra 14dBi ela teria só uns 4 ou 5 diretores. 
O ganho de 17 ou 20dBi em uma antena de baixa frequência dessa, tem mais influência na direcionalidade do uplink do que na recepção de downlink. Que vai ser quase a mesma entre Yagis de 17 e 20dBi.
Quanto a diferença de 3% é uma valor mínimo (1dB talvez?) Só a diferença de ganho entre 20dBi e 17dBi pela antena estar pela metade daria um percentual na casa dos 9~11%. O que reforça a situação de que o ganho direcional dessas Yagis é mais no quesito uplink do que downlink.

De tudo isso que você está passando eu posso dizer o seguinte: A TIM é o pior lixo de operadora do Brasil. Sinal ruim, alcance ruim, internet ruim.

----------


## chicao48

> Finalmente consegui trazer minha antena pra testar aqui em casa, na cidade onde tem sinal bom de todas as operadoras.
> Só recapitulando. Minha antena é de 700MHz e lá na zona rural, só a Tim que não pegava.


Pronto, a minha conclusão de Bug foi derrubada por terra; menos mal, pois seria pior, quando lembro que um amigo quebrou com uma marreta aquela interface lixo dele da Intelbrás toda contaminada de Bugs, do contrário ele teria sido internado numa camisa de força. Problema na antena seria causa quase nula. Conclusão: nenhuma novidade para mim quanto a Tim ter baixado a sua potência de sinal!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Finalmente consegui trazer minha antena pra testar aqui em casa, na cidade onde tem sinal bom de todas as operadoras.
> Só recapitulando. Minha antena é de 700MHz e lá na zona rural, só a Tim que não pegava. A qual a frequência é a mesma.
> Vamos aos fatos e as fotos.
> 
> 
> É isso mesmo, a antena é em curto?
> OBS.: Depois dessa foto, fiz um teste na escala correta e vi que não tá em curto. Mas aparece uma resistência muito baixa, cerca de 0,001 Ohm.
> 
> 
> ...


Antena direcional ou melhor yagi que pode ser de dipolo fechado( curto) ou aberto e no caso o irradiante é de 300 ohms com um casador de impedância dentro deste formato oval. Dipolo fechado são menos ruidosas, em casos de tempestades atmosféricas evitam que queimem o aparelho não é raios com trovoadas mas com ar seco e vento úmido ou vice-versa.
Sem a emenda na antena deve ter uns 15 a 17 dBi com uma abertura de feixe ou foco de 12° enquanto com 20 dbi teria um feixe de 8° ou seja a antena ficou menos diretiva. Tenho caso em que antena de 8 dBi funcionou melhor do que com 14, 17 ou 20 dBi por que o seu feixe deve ser de uns 30° e o aparelho captando com -100 dBm, enquanto com 20 dBm chegava a -95 dBm mas caía do nada para -107 dBm. Sinal que chega no aparelho nunca é o mesmo que chega nas ERBs que usam antenas setoriais duplas,triplas ou quádruplas.

----------


## chicao48

A Aquário lançou um protetor contra surto em cabo coaxial. Valor do Aquário, 200 reais, enquanto que o japonês no Aliexpress, somando com o frete, apenas 60 reais!

----------


## chicao48

Olha aí amigos, um comparativo entre Zte e o Amplimax, que eu encontrei no you tube!

----------


## vfernandes0408

Meus pais moro no interior no rio a 4km da torre mais próxima.
Tenho um amplimax 4g e na região tem 3g claro a 850mhz e 4g da Tim a 700mhz.
Colocando o amplimax no alto consegui 9mb/14mb isso colocando ele preso a um bambo para testar já o da claro fica com 86% porém a 2mb no máximo.
Preciso de indicação de antena de 700mhz

----------


## sphreak

> Meus pais moro no interior no rio a 4km da torre mais próxima.
> Tenho um amplimax 4g e na região tem 3g claro a 850mhz e 4g da Tim a 700mhz.
> Colocando o amplimax no alto consegui 9mb/14mb isso colocando ele preso a um bambo para testar já o da claro fica com 86% porém a 2mb no máximo.
> Preciso de indicação de antena de 700mhz


CF720 Aquário

Procura no ML ou em loja.aquario.com.br Entrega somente por transportadora.

----------


## sergios

Após bastante trabalho durante o carnaval, consegui restaurar o sistema de internet.
Como alguns já haviam comentado, o problema de fato era na TIM. Seguem as imagens.
Obrigado novamente a todos vocês que contribuíram com dicas e informações.

----------


## sphreak

> Após bastante trabalho durante o carnaval, consegui restaurar o sistema de internet.
> Como alguns já haviam comentado, o problema de fato era na TIM. Seguem as imagens.
> Obrigado novamente a todos vocês que contribuíram com dicas e informações.


Vou dar umas dicas quanto a antena caida. Primeiro verifique se você colocou os grampos de aperto da antena desencontrados. O da frente em cima e o de trás embaixo:



Se achar que fica muito apontado pra cima, deixe o grampo traseiro na posição central.

Segundo não é necessário o Amplimax ficar no topo do mastro. Troque ele de posição e coloque pra baixo do mastro. Depois faça um estaio entre a ponta do mastro e uns 2 diretores pra frente da emenda. 




P.S.. Meu negócio é telecom e elétrica. Ahhh.. e sou mestre do paint nível Jardim II kkkkk  :Pcguru:   :Pcguru:   :Pcguru:

----------


## sergios

> Vou dar umas dicas quanto a antena caida. Primeiro verifique se você colocou os grampos de aperto da antena desencontrados. O da frente em cima e o de trás embaixo:
> Se achar que fica muito apontado pra cima, deixe o grampo traseiro na posição central.


Então. Por não ter experiência, não fiz dessa forma.
Reparei que algumas instalações lá perto, as pessoas colocam um fio de nylon, da ponta da antena ao mastro, sustentando pra cima.




> Segundo não é necessário o Amplimax ficar no topo do mastro. Troque ele de posição e coloque pra baixo do mastro. Depois faça um estaio entre a ponta do mastro e uns 2 diretores pra frente da emenda.


Estava com muita dificuldade de ficar subindo e descendo o Amplimax nos testes. Ainda mais com a dificuldades dos estáios.
Então já deixei tudo lá pra cima e só fui tentando alinhar.

----------


## sphreak

> Então. Por não ter experiência, não fiz dessa forma.
> Reparei que algumas instalações lá perto, as pessoas colocam um fio de nylon, da ponta da antena ao mastro, sustentando pra cima.


Então... Quando você for baixar a antena novamente pode fazer esse desencontro dos grampos. 
Quanto ao nylon as vezes ele arrebenta. Um arame galvanizado fino dá conta e não interfere em nada.

----------


## sergios

> Então... Quando você for baixar a antena novamente pode fazer esse desencontro dos grampos.


Prefiro fazer uma torre do que baixar essa antena. É muito trabalho.
O problema é que aqui em Belém os caras querem R$1.000 no metro da torre. Assim não dá. 




> Quanto ao nylon as vezes ele arrebenta. Um arame galvanizado fino dá conta e não interfere em nada.


Ainda pensei em colocar o galvanizado. Só não coloquei, pois achava que a parte metálica do galvanizado pudesse de alguma forma interferir negativamente no sinal.

----------


## chicao48

> Estava com muita dificuldade de ficar subindo e descendo o Amplimax nos testes. Ainda mais com a dificuldades dos estáios.Então já deixei tudo lá pra cima e só fui tentando alinhar.


Você imprime da internet numa folha de papel A4, a imagem de um transferidor escolar com ângulo de 360º, e cola num pedaço de papelão duro. Depois você instala no computador o Google Earth; a barra de ferramentas dele possui vários recursos. Você localiza pelo Google Earth, onde tá localizada a torre da emissora de tv da cidade, e depois de localizada, você traça uma reta do ponto da antena até a torre de tv da cidade. Na ferramenta do Google irá aparecer a distância, a latitude e longitude e o grau de azimute da direção da torre de tv. Você anota o grau de azimute indicado no Google, e coloca uma bússola bem no centro "meio" do transferidor, alinhando o ponteiro N da bússola com a direção do 0 do transferidor. Você irá localizar no transferidor o grau de azimute da direção da torre que você anotou, e será para essa direção do azimute que a antena de tv terá que ser apontada. Lembrando que, o norte indicado no Google é o norte verdadeiro, e o ponteiro da bússola é o magnético. O ponteiro da bússola é 20º a mais em relação ao norte verdadeiro. Exemplo: se o azimute do Google indicar 270º, você terá que adicionar mais 20º para a direção bater com o ponteiro da bússola. 270º + 20º=290º. Isso serve para fazer apontamento de antena de celular também.

----------


## chicao48

> Você anota o grau de azimute indicado no Google, e coloca uma bússola bem no centro "meio" do transferidor, alinhando o ponteiro N da bússola com a direção do 0 do transferidor.


Retificando: onde digo alinhar o ponteiro da bússola com o número 0 do transferidor, é na verdade alinhar o número 0 do transferidor para onde o ponteiro norte da bússola está apontando!

----------


## sergios

> Retificando: onde digo alinhar o ponteiro da bússola com o número 0 do transferidor, é na verdade alinhar o número 0 do transferidor para onde o ponteiro norte da bússola está apontando!


A parte tecnológica (google, etc.), conheço muito bem. Afinal, sou Analista de Sistemas.
O meu problema é a prática de instalação de antenas, já que não sou da área.
De qualquer forma, obrigado por sua aula. Vai ser de grande ajuda.

----------


## chicao48

> A parte tecnológica (google, etc.), conheço muito bem. Afinal, sou Analista de Sistemas.
> O meu problema é a prática de instalação de antenas, já que não sou da área.
> De qualquer forma, obrigado por sua aula. Vai ser de grande ajuda.


Ok!. Eu já instalei antena rural em longa distância da torre colhendo com o meu Gps tv, a latitude e longitude do local onde seria instalada a antena, e pegando as coordenadas pelo Google Earth, e usando bússola e transferidor escolar, ficou facim, facim, localizar a direção da torre.

----------


## chicao48

Quero ver qual será o futuro dessa frequência de 900Mhz, pois as operadoras estão abandonando essa frequência. Um internauta revendedor disse que comprou várias peças de repetidores de 900Mhz da Aquário, e agora a operadora da região dele abandonou essa frequência, e ele se ferrou. As novas torres da Claro em pequenas cidades não tem mais 2G gsm. Em algumas pequenas cidades de Pernambuco, a Claro transmitia 2G Gsm em 850Mhz, e de tempos para cá, passou a transmitir apenas 3G nessa frequência. Os usuários tiveram que jogar no lixo as interfaces e telefones rurais 2G Gsm!

----------


## vfernandes0408

Consegui aqui 4da Tim em 700mhz da Tim em momentos até 20mb com 12 de upload.
Estou com sinal de 84% a 88% e a qualidade oscila entre excelente bom e aceitavel o que fica caindo. Meu amplimax está sem o defletor. Será que isso resolveria ou seria melhor comprar uma antena externa de de 700mhz com 20 dbi da aquário ?

----------


## sergios

> Consegui aqui 4da Tim em 700mhz da Tim em momentos até 20mb com 12 de upload.
> Estou com sinal de 84% a 88% e a qualidade oscila entre excelente bom e aceitavel o que fica caindo. Meu amplimax está sem o defletor. Será que isso resolveria ou seria melhor comprar uma antena externa de de 700mhz com 20 dbi da aquário ?


A antena nativa do Amplimax vai melhorar bastante o seu sinal. Creio que no seu cenário, não precisa de antena externa.

----------


## sphreak

> Consegui aqui 4da Tim em 700mhz da Tim em momentos até 20mb com 12 de upload.
> Estou com sinal de 84% a 88% e a qualidade oscila entre excelente bom e aceitavel o que fica caindo. Meu amplimax está sem o defletor. Será que isso resolveria ou seria melhor comprar uma antena externa de de 700mhz com 20 dbi da aquário ?


Se o seu sinal está em 88% sem defletor, com defletor deve melhorar bem. Quanto a cair a conexão é alguma modulação entre o Amplimax e a TIM. Experimente travar em 4G 700Mhz pra ver se resolve.

----------


## chicao48



----------


## sergios

> 


Essa ideia é muito boa.
Mas nesse caso, não estaria o Amplimax, fora da distância focal?
Também creio que ele deverá ficar de frente pra antena e não ao contrário, como na foto.

----------


## chicao48

> Essa ideia é muito boa.
> Mas nesse caso, não estaria o Amplimax, fora da distância focal?
> Também creio que ele deverá ficar de frente pra antena e não ao contrário, como na foto.


Também acho!

----------


## vfernandes0408

> Se o seu sinal está em 88% sem defletor, com defletor deve melhorar bem. Quanto a cair a conexão é alguma modulação entre o Amplimax e a TIM. Experimente travar em 4G 700Mhz pra ver se resolve.


ja travei, to achando estranho e a oscilacao da qualidade. amanha posto foto da vista que ele esta pode ser por causa de algumas arvores perto.

qual melhor antena externa em 700mhz ? Vi que tem da aquario e foxtell cubica. Alguem tem recomendação ?

----------


## sphreak

> Essa ideia é muito boa.
> Mas nesse caso, não estaria o Amplimax, fora da distância focal?
> Também creio que ele deverá ficar de frente pra antena e não ao contrário, como na foto.


Acho que a chapa da offset tá fazendo a vez do refletor do próprio Amplimax.

Quanto a ficar de frente, se me lembro a antena interna do Amplimax fica na parte traseira da placa.

Tenho um desmontado aqui, amanhã eu tiro uma foto da placa e posto aqui.

----------


## sergios

> ja travei, to achando estranho e a oscilacao da qualidade. amanha posto foto da vista que ele esta pode ser por causa de algumas arvores perto.
> 
> qual melhor antena externa em 700mhz ? Vi que tem da aquario e foxtell cubica. Alguem tem recomendação ?


Uso uma da Aquário, é muito boa, e é mais barato.
Mas como já foi dito, certamente não é esse o seu problema. Se for possível, faça um testar de capitação do sinal em outro local próximo, para comparação.

----------


## sergios

> Acho que a chapa da offset tá fazendo a vez do refletor do próprio Amplimax.


Confesso que não tenho muito conhecimento em offset. Mas nesse caso, parece ser uma parabólica comum.
Corrija-me, se estiver errado.




> Quanto a ficar de frente, se me lembro a antena interna do Amplimax fica na parte traseira da placa.


Sim, isso mesmo. Mas em todos os casos de uso do Amplimax com uma parabólica comum (ex: telada de 2m). O mesmo teve melhor rendimento no lugar do iluminador, ou seja, no ponto focal.
Eu sei que você sabe de tudo isso. É só pra explicar aos demais.

----------


## sphreak

> Confesso que não tenho muito conhecimento em offset. Mas nesse caso, parece ser uma parabólica comum.
> Corrija-me, se estiver errado.
> 
> 
> Sim, isso mesmo. Mas em todos os casos de uso do Amplimax com uma parabólica comum (ex: telada de 2m). O mesmo teve melhor rendimento no lugar do iluminador, ou seja, no ponto focal.
> Eu sei que você sabe de tudo isso. É só pra explicar aos demais.


Então... offset é o modelo dessas antenas pequenas de chapa utilizadas em banda KU (TV a cabo). Com LNB fixado inclinado em relação a chapa concentradora. 
Parabólica é aquela que a gente já conhece. Telada e com LNB central. 

Com relação a colocação do Amplimax no lugar do iluminador da parabólica é porque é o ponto focal da parábola. 

Hoje desmontando um eu descobri que a chapa atrás dele é só uma questão de montagem/projeto da Elsys. Não tem diferença em colocar ele de frente ou de costas. As antenas dele são impressas na placa. 
Então eu me corrijo de ontem. Tanto faz a posição.





Analisando o circuito impresso do Amplimax eu cheguei a conclusão que a chapa original dele é fundamental. Ela funciona como o diretor refletor do dipolo da antena impressa. Esse diretor refletor tem uma distância exata do dipolo para que a antena funcione corretamente. Então na minha opinião, mesmo ele sendo colocado no lugar do iluminador da parábola, a montagem deve ser feita com a chapa atrás.

----------


## sergios

Tem as mesmas características de uma antena painel, usada em Provedores de Internet via Rádio.

----------


## chicao48

Amigos, tem como a operadora tá transmitindo Gsm em 1800~1700Mhz. O aplicativo Net work cell infor lite informa Band 4, ou esse aplicativo tá fumando?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigos, tem como a operadora tá transmitindo Gsm em 1800~1700Mhz. O aplicativo Net work cell infor lite informa Band 4, ou esse aplicativo tá fumando?


Na verdade a banda 4 faz downlink em 2132mhz e uplink em 1732mhz (faixa central) com 40mhz de largura (20mhz acima e abaixo do centro).

Então a banda é WCDMA 2100. 

Mas o aplicativo pode ter informado errado. Já vi acontecer de estar com sinal 4G no celular e o app informar GPRS ou estar em 3G e informar GSM.

A única maneira de ter certeza da Band exata é com o seguinte procedimento:

Com um smartphone Samsung (não serve de outra marca), com o chip da operadora desejada, verifica se ele faz ligação (é necessário pois smartphone Samsung exibe sinal de qualquer operadora quando não está registrado na rede do chip).
Feito isso digita, como se fosse fazer uma ligação, *#0011#
Vai acessar a tela de informações de serviço. Deve-se buscar os valores de UL e DL. Esses valores podem ser convertidos na frequência que a torre a qual o celular se conecta está operando.

É a única maneira de saber com exatidão.

Se conseguir os valores de DL e UL posts aqui que eu converto pra você.


Uma errata em tempo: Os valores de UL e DL pode ser TX e RX em alguns celulares



Neste caso da print a banda é CDMA 850 Mhz (3G)

----------


## chicao48

> Na verdade a banda 4 faz downlink em 2132mhz e uplink em 1732mhz (faixa central) com 40mhz de largura (20mhz acima e abaixo do centro).
> 
> Então a banda é WCDMA 2100. 
> 
> Mas o aplicativo pode ter informado errado. Já vi acontecer de estar com sinal 4G no celular e o app informar GPRS ou estar em 3G e informar GSM.
> 
> A única maneira de ter certeza da Band exata é com o seguinte procedimento:
> 
> Com um smartphone Samsung (não serve de outra marca), com o chip da operadora desejada, verifica se ele faz ligação (é necessário pois smartphone Samsung exibe sinal de qualquer operadora quando não está registrado na rede do chip).
> ...


O Samsung indica na primeira linha: Gsm 1800Mhz num slot, e no outro slot indica Gsm 900Mhz. Tenho uma tabela de todas as banda frequência, e consultei a tabela, e essa banda 4 se refere a 1700Mhz. Pior que tem gente usando esse aplicativo como referência para comprar antena. Dias atrás, um internauta informou que esse aplicativo tava indicando Gsm Band 2. Eu olhei na minha tabela, e banda 2 é 1900Mhz. Antigamente a Vivo de MG transmitia Gsm nessa frequência!

----------


## emilidani

o Elsys debe estar na distancia focal, isso é na ponta da bengala do iluminador. Desse jeito unicamente atua como blindagem contra interferencias vindas de traz.

----------


## sphreak

> O Samsung indica na primeira linha: Gsm 1800Mhz num slot, e no outro slot indica Gsm 900Mhz. Tenho uma tabela de todas as banda frequência, e consultei a tabela, e essa banda 4 se refere a 1700Mhz. Pior que tem gente usando esse aplicativo como referência para comprar antena. Dias atrás, um internauta informou que esse aplicativo tava indicando Gsm Band 2. Eu olhei na minha tabela, e banda 2 é 1900Mhz. Antigamente a Vivo de MG transmitia Gsm nessa frequência!


Na prática não é assim que funciona. Esse GSM 1800Mhz e GSM 900Mhz é referência. Não ajuda. Só com esse esquema e analisando os dois parâmetros que te passei que é possível definir a banda exata e a frequência exata.

Por exemplo na print que eu te passei acima:

RX 4358 e TX 4133. Na conversão fica assim: 

Banda 5 CDMA
Downlink (RX) 871,6Mhz
Uplink (TX) 826,6Mhz

A banda 4 a qual você se refere, pode ser até 1700Mhz. Mas não no Brasil. No Brasil essa banda é para a faixa de uplink (celular > torre)

As frequências no Brasil são conforme a tabela:




Se você observar, a banda 4 começa com o downlink entre 2155Mhz e 2110Mhz termina no uplink entre 1755Mhz e 1710Mhz. No Brasil essa frequência é destinada ao LTE (4G).

Se você encontrou em seu celular que a banda é GSM 1800Mhz, para existir operação em 1700Mhz (somente na fase do uplink) a banda não é a 4. É a 1800 DCS. Banda antiga do GSM (2G - GPRS) que só não foi totalmente desativada no Brasil para implantação do 4G devido aos fabricantes de máquina de cartão (Elo, Cielo, Sumup, Getnet, etc) ainda importarem placas GSM/GPRS da China para a fabricação das máquinas. 

Observe na tabela abaixo que as frequências de downlink para GSM 1800Mhz são entre 1879,8Mhz e 1805,2Mhz enquanto as de uplink são entre 1784,8Mhz e 1710,2Mhz




Portanto a banda 4 é LTE em AWS-1 (Advanced Wireless Systems) pouco usada no Brasil e vai de 2100Mhz a 1700Mhz.

GSM 1800 é a banda 1800 DCS que opera o 2G/GSM/GPRS que opera entre 1800Mhz e 1700Mhz.

Como eu disse, pra ter certeza somente tirando os valores de UL (TX) e DL (RX) de um celular Samsung efetivamente conectado a rede desejada e convertendo os valores.

----------


## chicao48

> Na prática não é assim que funciona. Esse GSM 1800Mhz e GSM 900Mhz é referência. Não ajuda. Só com esse esquema e analisando os dois parâmetros que te passei que é possível definir a banda exata e a frequência exata.
> 
> Por exemplo na print que eu te passei acima:
> 
> RX 4358 e TX 4133. Na conversão fica assim: 
> 
> Banda 5 CDMA
> Downlink (RX) 871,6Mhz
> Uplink (TX) 826,6Mhz
> ...


Eu olhei na minha tabela de bandas e existe mesmo TX e RX para cada banda de frequência!

----------


## chicao48

> Eu olhei na minha tabela de bandas e existe mesmo TX e RX para cada banda de frequência!


Inclusive bate certinho com a sua referência a respeito da banda 4.

----------


## chicao48

http://www.telesintese.com.br/ouvido...s-localidades/ :Dito:

----------


## JoaoBC

Gente, faz tempo que sumiu a página de download da elsys. Também não estou conseguindo contato por telefone. Vi em algum lugar q estão testando o firmware 1.4.5 RC 1 do amplimax. Alguém está sabendo o que houve ?

Ps: 40min depois achei isto:
https://www.elsys.com.br/modem-4g-para-iinternet/p

Fala de firmware 1.6.1.3 para amplimax, mas não diz se é o ultimo modelo Amplimax 4G ou Anterior (amplimax ou link 4G) não sei se mudou o nome

----------


## sergios

As informações abaixo, estão no "arquivo release_notes_1_6_1_3.txt"

Alterações da versão 1.6.1.3 do Amplimax em relação à anterior (1.3):

_ inclusão da funcionalidade de conxão à plataforma Elsys cloud, que permite gerenciamento remoto do produto, mesmo na ausência de IP público (https://cloud.elsys.com.br/planos/)

----------


## JoaoBC

Um colega do fórum de telefonia do telegram me passou um IP para acessar. 
Encontrei um campo para colocar o APN IMS, mas como ele não usa chip da Tim, não deu para testar.

----------


## JoaoBC

Gente, alguém já conseguiu o VoLTE da tim ou da vivo no amplimax ?
A claro também tem VoLTE mas só no póspago, DDD 21, 22, 24, 11

----------


## sphreak

> Gente, alguém já conseguiu o VoLTE da tim ou da vivo no amplimax ?
> A claro também tem VoLTE mas só no póspago, DDD 21, 22, 24, 11


VoLTE ainda não funciona no Amplimax. Relacho da Elsys que não compatibilizou direito o firmware do aparelho e fica jogando a culpa em "homologação" das operadoras.

Até celular xing ling funciona VoLTE e o Amplimax não.

----------


## JoaoBC

Aí vem a aquário com celular rural de mesa, e leva.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Ultimamente está cada vez mais difícil escolher um aparelho para clientes. Hoje precisamos saber do perfil dele, ter uma folga de sinal e se possível que chegue duas operadoras, mesmo que a mais fraca chegue a -104 dBm virando ou não a antena. Clientes que determino a isso, nunca tive problemas.
Muitos modelos vêm escrito 4G, mas tem uma palavrinha bem pequena "tecnologia" e pior de tudo que nem 3 G direito ele é. Um cliente apostou usando 3 operadoras e 3 chips com 4 aparelhos( Vivo, Tim e Oi fixo) e assim mesmo teve um dia que ficou totalmente offf.

----------


## JoaoBC

Já estão sabendo que a Aquário lançou um CLONE do Amplimax ?
É o modem externo CPE-4000

----------


## sphreak

> Já estão sabendo que a Aquário lançou um CLONE do Amplimax ?
> É o modem externo CPE-4000


Devem ter importado do mesmo fabricante Chinês. Porque até o conector TNC continua prensado e acanhado no parafuso da carcaça. 

Se for tudo igual, deve vir com o mesmo defeito do VoLTE e também custando um rim. E pelo que eu entendi o foco vai ser as operadoras e não o cliente final.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Alguns roteadores domésticos da Multilaser, TP-Link, D-Link entre outras se abrirmos é tudo igual e no pior das hipóteses muda a antena e o firmiware. Até os famosos switchs da Mikrotik, D-Link, HP estão nessa.
Acontece com as TVs, microondas, computadores e logicamente os celulares de entrada principalmente.
Neste mundo globalizado, empresa mesmo são minoria.

----------


## JoaoBC

Provavelmente os firmwares sejam intercambiáveis.
Vamos ver se, na disputa por PREÇO feito pela concorrência, a coisa melhore.

----------


## JoaoBC

Diálogo

----------


## sphreak

> Diálogo


O equipamento é exatamente o mesmo da Elsys. Então os problemas são os mesmos. A Aquário também é conhecida por não ter os melhores firmwares do mundo (os roteadores antigos da Aquário eram o inferno na terra)

O preço também fica na faixa de um rim.



Eu particularmente só utilizo este tipo de equipamento para instalações onde o sinal da operadora fica longe da casa. Dá pra fazer um esquemão de até 500mts pra telefone com esse equipamento.
De resto o valor dele não compensa comparativamente a outras soluções do mercado. Principalmente no quesito internet. 

Por R$ 1.200,00 qualquer provedor via rádio monta repetidora solar pra internet sem franquia.

A Aquário por sua vez é famosa por investir em linhas de equipamento caras e sem nada a ver. Repetidores de sinal de celular (dos mais fracos) não saem por menos de R$1.000,00.

E quem em sã consciência compraria um telefone de mesa 4G por mais de R$ 900??? Qual a finalidade? Quem mesmo tem uma necessidade dessas?



São coisas incompreensíveis que ninguém entende...

----------


## JoaoBC

Problema é a falta de visada. Chamei o provedor local, de Internet por rádio, a ELONLINE, disseram que seria necessário um repetidor no meio do caminho (leia-se: no sítio do vizinho).
Falei que isso não era problema, que eu já havia me acertado (na verdade, era vizinha) e nem PAGANDO para mim e para os vizinhos o repetidor, a empresa fez.
Lá tenho 2G e 3G vivo, 850, no celular rural, 3G 850 na claro também no celular rural, e 4G 700 MHZ da Tim no modem pen-drive E8372h da Huawei.
Ou seja, não tenho opção.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Quem dera se a Claro tivesse 700 MHz aqui.
Vivo e Tim em 3 G na média 3 MB e 3m 4 G e 700 MHz o melhor que consegui foi 20 MB mas média de 8 MB.
Claro em 3 G em média de 5 MB e pico de 11 MB, em 4 G e 18000 MHz o pico de 102 MB e média de 45 MB( Motorola one, no moto G 5 a metade).

Problema é que pelos anúncios que vi , a Vivo e Tim aplicativos de redes sociais estão na franquia exceto whatsApp desde que use texto. será que a Claro e Oi farão o mesmo?

----------


## chicao48

Tenho um minimodem 3G usb que comprei desde os primeiros lançados e um roteador Zte 253L 3/4G com logomarca da Claro. Depois de ver vários relatos de pessoas na internet se descabelando todas, por ter comprado roteador de todos os modelos para usar com chip da Claro, e não conseguir navegar na internet nem mesmo na cidade, eu, só a título de curiosadade, peguei emprestado um chip pré da Claro da minha irmã, e testei no meu Zte. Pois, pasmem, mas não entrou internet de jeito algum. Fiz configuração manual para 3G 850 e também para 2100Mhz, e sem sucesso. Cheguei até virar o aparelho de cabeça para baixo, e nada. Agora pasmem, pois inseri o chip no meu minimodem usb 3G, e num piscar de olhos, lá estava a luzinha verde piscando, e entrou internet sem mesmo fazer configuração alguma. Lembrando que, o meu Zte funciona internet com chip da Vivo, Oi e Tim sem ser preciso fazer configuração nenhuma!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Tenho 2 chips da Claro e um da Vivo e este mais morto do que vivo são os 15 ou 20 conto mais caros da vida. 
Um é pós-pago caro mas muito útil, o outro é pré só para testes e conectado do interface ao PABX, são 20 e "barato" mas internet esquece que nunca tem, tenho de ligar a operadora e solicitar; como é de uso a testes, pode estar em um aparelho, depois em outro, pronto queimou o chip. Hoje temos um "limite" da quantidade de linhas que varia de acordo com a operadora e conforme o estado.

----------


## chicao48

Na verdade, telefonia móvel no Brasil só aumenta mesmo a quantidade de G's. É duro ter que aceitar uma operadora transmitindo sinal 4G em 2600Mhz, que em um certo período do dia, só se alcançe uma velocidade de 0,85 kbps na cidade, e somente durante a madrugada, essa velocidade alcançe 33 mega. Estão criando muita expectativa fantasiosa a respeito de implantação 5G no Brasil!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Acredito que seja mais no hardwares, softwares, ERBs etc do que seja a má qualidade dos serviços que também influencia.
Fiz teste com um cliente e mesma operadora e mesmo aplicativo e no mesmo local; ele com I-phone 9 e eu com Moto G 5 S, ele conseguiu 72 MB e eu 40 MB o ping e UP fora relativamente próximos por volta das 14 horas.
Agora com Motorola One Hyper, nos testes sempre atinge picos de 101 MB, no G 5 S raramente passava dos 80 MB nos fds 91 MB.

Com certeza se tem ERB e switch não muito bons, no usuário celulares ultrapassados ou mesmo o sistema operacional ultrapassado não fará milagre. Outra ponta da "obsolência programada" acreditem.
Em nossas casas, os provedores, roteadores estão nessa lista. Logo fibras que atualmente podem passar até 1,2 GB estarão ultrapassadas e faremos contratos 10, 50 ou 100 vezes maior. Comecei com internet discada de 16 K, depois foi via rádio com 150 K e hoje com 5 M; um provedor de serviços entrega via fibra mas no pico é apenas 700 K, eu pelo menos tenho os 5 M.

----------


## chicao48

Mas, a internet móvel no Brasil já evoluiu bastante, pois hoje, enquanto navegamos com míseros 1 mega de velocidade na 3G, em algumas horas do dia, navegamos com 4 mega na 4G. As pessoas sonham com internet móvel com dados ilimitados, mas seria algo impossível, pois, a rede não suportaria milhares de dispositivos conectados a todo instante do dia e da noite. Em se tratando de problema com conexão de internet móvel da Claro em roteadores de mesa, eu descobri que a Claro exige uma receita de bolo para que o seu chip se conecte à internet. Eu fiz configuração de APN e de perfil de rede diferente daquela que vem configurado de fábrica no aparelho, e só assim entrou internet. Enquanto que, com os outros chip's já se navega na internet automaticamente. Com certeza, nem mesmo os atendentes da Claro têm conhecimento disso, para que possam orientar os seus usuários!

----------


## sphreak

> Mas, a internet móvel no Brasil já evoluiu bastante, pois hoje, enquanto navegamos com míseros 1 mega de velocidade na 3G, em algumas horas do dia, navegamos com 4 mega na 4G. As pessoas sonham com internet móvel com dados ilimitados, mas seria algo impossível, pois, a rede não suportaria milhares de dispositivos conectados a todo instante do dia e da noite. Em se tratando de problema com conexão de internet móvel da Claro em roteadores de mesa, eu descobri que a Claro exige uma receita de bolo para que o seu chip se conecte à internet. Eu fiz configuração de APN e de perfil de rede diferente daquela que vem configurado de fábrica no aparelho, e só assim entrou internet. Enquanto que, com os outros chip's já se navega na internet automaticamente. Com certeza, nem mesmo os atendentes da Claro têm conhecimento disso, para que possam orientar os seus usuários!


Poderia postar as APNs que utilizou pra funcionar?

----------


## chicao48

> Poderia postar as APNs que utilizou pra funcionar?

----------


## chicao48

Muito confusas essas velocidades de internet móvel. Vejo comentário na internet de pessoas falando que não conseguem 1 mega de velocidade em 4G, outros dizem que conseguem 30, 50 mega, etc. Agora, as 08:50 da manhã, medi a velocidade da Tim no meu celular, e em 3G 2100Mhz tá marcando velocidade de 5 mega, e em 4G 2600Mhz tá marcando 12 mega de velocidade. Mês passado medi Oi 4G durante a tarde em 2600Mhz, e tava marcando 0,85kbps de velocidade, e as 04 horas da manhã, tava marcando 33 mega!

----------


## sphreak

> Muito confusas essas velocidades de internet móvel. Vejo comentário na internet de pessoas falando que não conseguem 1 mega de velocidade em 4G, outros dizem que conseguem 30, 50 mega, etc. Agora, as 08:50 da manhã, medi a velocidade da Tim no meu celular, e em 3G 2100Mhz tá marcando velocidade de 5 mega, e em 4G 2600Mhz tá marcando 12 mega de velocidade. Mês passado medi Oi 4G durante a tarde em 2600Mhz, e tava marcando 0,85kbps de velocidade, e as 04 horas da manhã, tava marcando 33 mega!


É a saturação das ERBs. As operadoras não fazem o dever de casa direito e projetam mal a necessidade de link e a ocupação do espectro em horários de maior uso. Então é comum (principalmente na Oi e na TIM) medir velocidades pífias durante o dia e altas velocidades durante a madrugada. 
É muito usuário pendurado na torre ao mesmo tempo. 

É como se você tivesse uma banda larga na sua casa e durante o dia ficassem umas 20 pessoas penduradas no seu wifi. Usando tudo no máximo. Um inferno!
Quando todo mundo se desconecta e fica só você utilizando, a internet vira o paraíso.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak os nossos roteadores já que são universais suportam na boa 8 clientes simultâneos, aliás 7 por que um já é do próprio roteador; Algumas marcas dá para mudar o país que pode ir dos 75 mW para 200 mW ou 400 mW e 11, 15 ou 23 clientes conectados, sendo um roteador de 5 portas ( 1 Wan e 4 Lans) mais três pelo wi-fi caso as 4 Lans estejam conectadas.
Os 75 mW com sua antena de 3 dBi ou mesmo 6 dBi e mesmo que seja unit cobre perfeitamente um imóvel de 120 m² até um pouco mais em 2,4 GHz e mesmo em meu celular cobriu no limite em 5.8 GHz.

Lembrando que todos os provedores de serviços remanejaram as rotas, mas altíssimas demandas não estão sendo suficientes à capacidade instalada ou mesmo no aumento de mais linhas.
Neste mês a Claro está uma negação, mas outras estão na mesma situação e crescente uso de dados complica mais ainda. Muitos pais com seu filhos até 12 anos ou mais restringiam o uso de dispositivos móveis e um dos motivos na alta dos preços principalmente nos intermediários premium, meus filhos receberam um novo quando tinham 9 e 12 anos de idade ou próximos a isso e acreditem, cuidavam bem melhor do que hoje.

----------


## sphreak

> sphreak os nossos roteadores já que são universais suportam na boa 8 clientes simultâneos, aliás 7 por que um já é do próprio roteador; Algumas marcas dá para mudar o país que pode ir dos 75 mW para 200 mW ou 400 mW e 11, 15 ou 23 clientes conectados, sendo um roteador de 5 portas ( 1 Wan e 4 Lans) mais três pelo wi-fi caso as 4 Lans estejam conectadas.
> Os 75 mW com sua antena de 3 dBi ou mesmo 6 dBi e mesmo que seja unit cobre perfeitamente um imóvel de 120 m² até um pouco mais em 2,4 GHz e mesmo em meu celular cobriu no limite em 5.8 GHz.
> 
> Lembrando que todos os provedores de serviços remanejaram as rotas, mas altíssimas demandas não estão sendo suficientes à capacidade instalada ou mesmo no aumento de mais linhas.
> Neste mês a Claro está uma negação, mas outras estão na mesma situação e crescente uso de dados complica mais ainda. Muitos pais com seu filhos até 12 anos ou mais restringiam o uso de dispositivos móveis e um dos motivos na alta dos preços principalmente nos intermediários premium, meus filhos receberam um novo quando tinham 9 e 12 anos de idade ou próximos a isso e acreditem, cuidavam bem melhor do que hoje.


Na verdade estou falando de saturação de ERBs e de capacidade total de banda alocada para cada torre.

----------


## lcesargc

> Na verdade estou falando de saturação de ERBs e de capacidade total de banda alocada para cada torre.


as vezes tenho dificuldade de entender o que o @*Nilton Nakao* escreve. acho que tenho que rever o português kkk

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Icesargc nada disso, meu português que é ruim mesmo. De todos na verdade interpretar DOU é complicado kkkkkkk

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, isso nem se fala. É como nossas rodovias, projetadas para receberem N veículos por hora passa muito mais, 40 toneladas tem muito mais, 10 KW em nossas casas muito mais ....

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Lembro do tempo que para baixar um boleto, podia ir ao banco e voltar que ainda não tinha terminado; no outro dia com multa de 20% mais juros ...
Estou há alguns dias pedindo para me enviarem o boleto, venceu ontem e nada ainda, acho que a ERB da impressora está saturada ( @*sphreak*) kkkkkk

----------


## chicao48

Estou sabendo que tem pessoas comentando que, as operadoras estão vendendo chip com plano de dados pós, que o chip não é reconhecido no Amplimax, e essas pessoas estão se descabelando porque nem a central de atendimento da operadora consegue resolver o problema e nem tão pouco os atendentes da loja oficial conseguem resolver também!

----------


## sphreak

> Estou sabendo que tem pessoas comentando que, as operadoras estão vendendo chip com plano de dados pós, que o chip não é reconhecido no Amplimax, e essas pessoas estão se descabelando porque nem a central de atendimento da operadora consegue resolver o problema e nem tão pouco os atendentes da loja oficial conseguem resolver também!


É o meu caso com a Claro. Não roda o Amplimax nem pelo ******#

----------


## chicao48

r$228,00 com frete grátis no Aliexpress. Faltou só a frequência de 700Mhz e o telefone fixo!

----------


## sphreak

> r$228,00 com frete grátis no Aliexpress. Faltou só a frequência de 700Mhz e o telefone fixo!


O preço ta bom. Resta ver se a Anatel não barra no Correio

----------


## chicao48

https://tecnoblog.net/372925/oi-ativ...em-testes/amp/

----------


## JoaoBC

Para o meu caso, completamente inútil. 
Só tenho o sinal 4G B28 - 700 MHz da tim e olhe lá.

----------


## chicao48

Assim como no início da implantação da 4G no Brasil, se achava que seria transmitida apenas em frequência de 2600Mhz e depois migraram para outras frequências também, acho que irá acontecer com a 5G também, e não ficará especificamente apenas na frequência 3.5Ghz!

----------


## sphreak

> Assim como no início da implantação da 4G no Brasil, se achava que seria transmitida apenas em frequência de 2600Mhz e depois migraram para outras frequências também, acho que irá acontecer com a 5G também, e não ficará especificamente apenas na frequência 3.5Ghz!


Tenho impressão que as frequências de 1800Mhz, 1900Mhz, 2100Mhz já já vão começar a ser utilizadas para o 5G

----------


## JoaoBC

Já estão. 
Há o compartilhamento entre o 4G e o 5G na mesma frequência.

----------


## chicao48

Esse Amplimax é uma bomba. Um cidadão relata que a operadora transmite 4G em 700/2600Mhz, e quando inseri o chip pré na zona rural , funciona normalmente em 700Mhz. Quando ele fez um plano de dados pós, o chip não funciona, e ele testou o chip pós no Amplimax na cidade, e funciona, mas apenas na frequência de 2600Mhz e não em 700Mhz. Dizem que esse novo lançamento do Amplimax veio pior ainda de bugs! :Banghead:

----------


## JoaoBC

Uai. Se o mesmo chip funcionou o 700 MHZ (banda 28) no pré e não funcionou no pós, o problema é a linha.

----------


## chicao48

@*sphreak*, uma pessoa conseguiu conectar com o chip da Claro no Amplimax usando a APN java.claro.com.br

----------


## JoaoBC

java.claro.com.br e claro.com.br =》telefone
bandalarga.claro.com.br =》 modem só dados

----------


## chicao48

https://teletime.com.br/29/12/2020/p...ede-unica/?amp

----------


## chicao48

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/33007...4-0de10ac048bd

----------


## tuberculo

Prezados, estou com problemas com o sinal em área rural e gostaria de saber se vocês podem ajudar. 
Instalei um Amplimax no alto dum mastro (sem antena externa). Estava funcionando bem com sinal 4G da Vivo. Porém, desde a semana passada, não conecta mais no 4G. Depois disso, eu desabilitei o 2G para não ficar muito ruim, mas o sinal 3G é muito fraco e instável. Eu sei que o sinal 4G ainda está lá, porque aparece quando faço a busca-cega. Alguém sabe o motivo de não conectar mais no 4G?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

ZTE MF 253 V tem 700 MHz, e chaveamento automático para antena interna e externa; já o MF 253 L não tem 700 MHz e somente antena externa.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Faz duas semanas que o sinal da Vivo, Tim e Claro está instável, no caso da Vivo é como se tivesse perdido a potência; coincidência ou não começou quando estas compraram praticamente a massa falida da Oi celular.

----------


## chicao48

> Faz duas semanas que o sinal da Vivo, Tim e Claro está instável, no caso da Vivo é como se tivesse perdido a potência; coincidência ou não começou quando estas compraram praticamente a massa falida da Oi celular.


Aqui já faz 1 mes que a Tim e Oi tá com problema de sinal a 1 km com visada direta pra torre compartilhada. A Tim passa horas sem sinal. A potencia de sinal da Tim tá acusando 90 a 100dBm de sinal, o que antes era por volta 70dBm. A Tim não sossega em 4G!

----------


## chicao48

> Prezados, estou com problemas com o sinal em área rural e gostaria de saber se vocês podem ajudar. 
> Instalei um Amplimax no alto dum mastro (sem antena externa). Estava funcionando bem com sinal 4G da Vivo. Porém, desde a semana passada, não conecta mais no 4G. Depois disso, eu desabilitei o 2G para não ficar muito ruim, mas o sinal 3G é muito fraco e instável. Eu sei que o sinal 4G ainda está lá, porque aparece quando faço a busca-cega. Alguém sabe o motivo de não conectar mais no 4G?


Esse aparelho tem vários "bugs", e um deles é ficar perdendo conexão da 4G em frequencia de 700Mhz. Acho que terá que usar uma antena externa yagi de 20dbi. Mas, o Amplimax tem que ser instalado com um cabinho curto no mastro, embaixo da antena yagi!

----------


## tuberculo

Mas ele não está perdendo a conexão em 4G. Desde começou a dar problema, nunca mais conectou em 4G, nem esporadicamente.
Quando funcionava, a frequência de operação era 1800 MHz. Será que a Vivo mudou para 700 MHz? É possível isso?

----------


## chicao48

> Mas ele não está perdendo a conexão em 4G. Desde começou a dar problema, nunca mais conectou em 4G, nem esporadicamente.
> Quando funcionava, a frequência de operação era 1800 MHz. Será que a Vivo mudou para 700 MHz? É possível isso?


Ahhhh taaaaaa! Voce tem que usar uma antena externa de grade de 1800Mhz, pois essas frequencias altas são problematicas para certas distancias!

----------


## tuberculo

Mas aí eu estaria aumentando o sinal 3G, não resolveria o problema do 4G. O 4G sempre pegou bem, por volta de 60% na escala do Amplimax. Tem alguma coisa que fez parar de funcionar, não sei se é culpa da Vivo ou do aparelho.

----------


## chicao48

Não tem nada a ver não, pois a 3G tá em 850Mhz e a 4G em 1800Mhz. Quando coloca a antena externa, tem um botãozinho embaixo do Amplimax para mudar para a antena externa, e depois de mudado, só fica funcionando a frequência da antena externa. Essa porcentagem indicada nesse aparelho não tem muito a ver não, pois, o que vale mesmo é a potência em dBm indicada dentro da configuração do aparelho. Essa potência tem que estar entre -55 ~ -100dBm. Um amigo tem esse aparelho em 700Mhz em 4G com uma antena yagi de 20dbi, mas ele só conseguiu um sinal com potência de -106dBm, e o sinal não segura, hora funciona, e hora não. O pessoal tá usando muito essa adaptação para melhorar o sinal!

----------


## chicao48

> Mas aí eu estaria aumentando o sinal 3G, não resolveria o problema do 4G. O 4G sempre pegou bem, por volta de 60% na escala do Amplimax. Tem alguma coisa que fez parar de funcionar, não sei se é culpa da Vivo ou do aparelho.


Voce tem que testá-lo na cidade, pra ver se é problema na Vivo!

----------


## tuberculo

Obrigado pela ajuda. Mas pra mim é complicado achar um lugar para testar na cidade. Afinal, não é só ir para a cidade, preciso de uma tomada. 
Pela busca cega, vi que a Tim tem sinal 4G aqui, e só 4G. Se eu comprar um chip da Tim – e funcionar – significa que não vai funcionar mais a voz, por causa do VoLTE defeituoso?

----------


## chicao48

> Obrigado pela ajuda. Mas pra mim é complicado achar um lugar para testar na cidade. Afinal, não é só ir para a cidade, preciso de uma tomada. 
> Pela busca cega, vi que a Tim tem sinal 4G aqui, e só 4G. Se eu comprar um chip da Tim – e funcionar – significa que não vai funcionar mais a voz, por causa do VoLTE defeituoso?


Não adianta querer usar esse aparelho sem antena externa, pois não presta. Sim, se você tiver conectado só na rede 4G, o telefone não funciona!

----------


## emilidani

não conecta porque tem pouco sinal. pode ser que seu painel se movimentou (maior possibilidade) ou que tenham mexido no ajuste das antenas no site da Vivo (menor possibilidade). Se sequer o 3G esta bom vai ser difícil o 4G.
Nao consegue acessar o Amplimax e ver o sinal recebido?

----------


## tuberculo

Sim. Vejam a busca cega realizada agora. O sinal 4G da Vivo chega muito melhor do que o 3G. O 3G, mesmo com sinal muito fraco, ainda funciona (tanto que estou escrevendo aqui), apesar de ser um pouco instável. Reforço que até o dia 26/3, o 4G estava funcionando perfeitamente e não mudou nada na posição do Amplimax. O mastro está fixo e o aparelho está preso com um parafuso. 




> ... ou que tenham mexido no ajuste das antenas no site da Vivo (menor possibilidade)


Tem alguma forma de eu descobrir se isso aconteceu?

----------


## emilidani

Não, a frequencia é fixa para esse local.

----------


## emilidani

Conforme essa busca cega vc deveria estar operando em 4G alvo seu chip não esteja habilitado para isso.

----------


## emilidani

manda foto que possa ampliar pois essa ai nao da para ver corretamente e parece estar errada a adatação

----------


## tuberculo

> Conforme essa busca cega vc deveria estar operando em 4G alvo seu chip não esteja habilitado para isso.


É exatamente esse o problema. Deveria estar em 4G. 
O chip é novo e o 4G funcionava até um tempo atrás.




> manda foto que possa ampliar pois essa ai nao da para ver corretamente e parece estar errada a adatação


Qual das duas não dá para ver?

----------


## chicao48

> Sim. Vejam a busca cega realizada agora. O sinal 4G da Vivo chega muito melhor do que o 3G. O 3G, mesmo com sinal muito fraco, ainda funciona (tanto que estou escrevendo aqui), apesar de ser um pouco instável. Reforço que até o dia 26/3, o 4G estava funcionando perfeitamente e não mudou nada na posição do Amplimax. O mastro está fixo e o aparelho está preso com um parafuso. 
> 
> 
> Tem alguma forma de eu descobrir se isso aconteceu?


É problema na operadora, pois se você tá usando o aparelho na frequência automática, assim como tá captando sinal em 2100Mhz, obrigatoriamente teria que entrar em 1800Mhz também. A potencia de sinal em 3G tá ruim, mas a qualidade do nível de ruído em 13 tá aceitável. Existe situações também que a potência de sinal tá boa com -90dBm, mas o nível de ruído está muito alto, e a navegação fica lenta!

----------


## chicao48

> manda foto que possa ampliar pois essa ai nao da para ver corretamente e parece estar errada a adatação


Provavelmente a potência de sinal em 4G tá por volta de -110dBm também, mas o nível de ruído está muito alto também, diferente do nível de ruido em 3G, e que consequentemente o aparelho da preferência para a 3G!

----------


## chicao48

> Sim. Vejam a busca cega realizada agora. O sinal 4G da Vivo chega muito melhor do que o 3G. O 3G, mesmo com sinal muito fraco, ainda funciona (tanto que estou escrevendo aqui), apesar de ser um pouco instável. Reforço que até o dia 26/3, o 4G estava funcionando perfeitamente e não mudou nada na posição do Amplimax. O mastro está fixo e o aparelho está preso com um parafuso. 
> 
> 
> Tem alguma forma de eu descobrir se isso aconteceu?


Nível de -16dB a -20dB é ruim.
Para ver se melhora 4G terá que testar o Amplimax em uma altura maior ou em outro local. Se não melhorar tem que usar uma antena externa. Já usei a 20 km da torre essa triband da Proeletronic PQAG-3220 de 1800 - 2100Mhz, para 1800Mhz, ela é muito boa!

----------


## sphreak

> Sim. Vejam a busca cega realizada agora. O sinal 4G da Vivo chega muito melhor do que o 3G. O 3G, mesmo com sinal muito fraco, ainda funciona (tanto que estou escrevendo aqui), apesar de ser um pouco instável. Reforço que até o dia 26/3, o 4G estava funcionando perfeitamente e não mudou nada na posição do Amplimax. O mastro está fixo e o aparelho está preso com um parafuso. 
> 
> 
> Tem alguma forma de eu descobrir se isso aconteceu?


Você realmente teria que ir a um local que pegasse o 4G e entrar nas configurações do aparelho pra ver qual a frequência que está captando.

Se for em 1800Mhz você deverá adquirir uma antena de grade como essa: 


> 


Fuja das antenas de 1800Mhz tipo "pirulito". É lixo!

Se for em 850Mhz (sim as operadoras também trabalham 4G em 850Mhz) você deverá adquirir uma antena CF-820 Aquário
Se for em 700Mhz você deverá adquirir uma antena CF-720 Aquario.


Por quê modelos diferentes? Porque antena é "cortada" pra frequência. Não importa se é 2G (GSM), 3G (CDMA/WCDMA) ou 4G (LTE). O que importa é a frequência que é transmitida.

2G pode existir em 850/900/1800 MHZ
3G pode existir em 850/2100 Mhz
4G pode existir em 700/850/1800/2100/2600 Mhz

Portanto a primeira coisa a fazer é definir a frequência que a operadora está trabalhando no local, conectando o aparelho a rede desejada (4G LTE no caso) e entrando nas configurações para determinar a banda de frequência utilizada.
Depois é adquirir uma antena própria pra a frequência. De grade prefira as Proeletronic e Yagi (700/8500Mhz) fuja das Proeletronic e prefira Aquário (yagi Proeletronic é muito porca a antena).

Na instalação utilize no máximo 1 metro de cabo RG58. Instale o equipamento abaixo da antena. 

Dica: Em frequências baixas (700/850Mhz), associadas a regiões de relevo montanhoso, a direção da antena/equipamento nunca é em direção a torre, mas sim no apontamento de melhor sinal, tendo em vista que em frequências baixas o sinal pode ser refletido e não direto. 
Verifique se há vegetação no apontamento da antena e se for o caso, desbaste a vegetação ou mude o local de instalação.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Aqui a Claro desde 2G, ao efetuar uma ligação mudava de banda e quando instalou o 3 G veio de quebra o 4 G LTE. Mesmo com 4 G ao efetuar a ligação muda para 3 G ou seja 1800 para 2100 e como as antenas possuem uma banda de 100 MHz sinal pior que -95 dBm não funciona e limitada a 10 km.
Vivo e Tim usam em 4 G 700 MHz, mas para voz 3 G e 850 MHz e como a banda nessa faixa é de 50 MHz não funciona.

Solução encontrada é log-periodica yagi de 14 dBi e 700 MHz até 2600 MHz; fabricantes que prometem ganho superior por ora não funciona; algumas antenas TDMA pode ser a solução para 700 e 850.
Cabo coaxial, esteja preparado para ter dois tipos RGC 58 e RGC 213; nem sempre o que funcionou bem em uma propriedade funcione em outra.
Para Elsys ou similares o cabo POE funciona melhor tendo cabo de rede acima de 3 metros; numa propriedade com cabo de 1 metro o sinal ficou de 18 a 20, falhando ora em ligações ora em dados e com 8 metros fico de 22 a 24 sem problema nenhum e em outra propriedade com 54 a 56 e cabo de rede de 1 metro não ficou tão bom. 

Sob minha responsabilidade, sempre aconselho a instalação com uma tomada de sobra por que caso necessite utilizar estará disponível sem precisar de desligar, desligar esse que pode reiniciar podo em xeque o que era ou não. Se desligar normalmente é para um notebook, ferro de soldar etc, ficando o tempo suficiente para apagar o "bug" e tão logo saia o problema persiste; para cliente é serviço mal feito.
Todos os "técnicos/instaladores/vendedores" e clientes me xingam, mas onde participei raramente tem problemas persistentes.

Alguns criticam antenas da Proeletronics, eu até prefiro. Enlace superior a 15 km em 3 G e 10 km em 4 G é prometer 
"milagres" e provavelmente 5 km em 5 G se não for menos; resolução no ministério das comunicações e órgãos internacionais.
Num ponto a 12 km de visada avisto a torre da Claro, sinal cheio em 4 G mas se entrar no you tube, whatsApp cai para 3 G; Vivo e Tim acredito que burlam o sistema. Quando a ANATEL começar a aplicar para valer, muitos perderão o sinal, exceto se a densidade populacional for baixa e a distância entre as torres for superior a 30 km e uma única operadora.

É vedado o funcionamento de uma única operadora em uma cidade ou povoado desde presidente Dilma, reforçado por Temer encontrando resistêmcia da Oi e Vivo e ratificado por Bolsonaro; quebra da Oi e venda da divisão móvel a briga vai esquentar.

----------


## chicao48

Foi ridícula essa ideia da Elsys incluir taxa de porcentagem no software desse aparelho pra indicar eficiência e ineficiência de algo. É uma grande incoerência um aparelho navegar na internet com taxa de porcentagem de 0 ~ 40%, e -110dBm, enquanto que outro, não consegue navegar com porcentagem de 90% e -80dBm. A pessoa vai lá pra roça, e faz uma busca cega, e a mesma diz que a operadora A é com melhor sinal no local. O cidadão compra um chip da operadora A, e quando vai se conectar da rede, não entra nada, aí o cidadão compra todos os chips, e na verdade o chip que deu certo foi da operadora C. As pessoas ficam em tempo de dá um derrame sem conseguir entender porque o raio do Amplimax dele só consegue uma velocidade de 2 mega em 4G, haja vista que, o seu aparelho tá funcionando com 90% de sinal indicado no aparelho. Pior que a Aquário Maria vai com as outras, incluiu também taxa de porcentagem no software do seu aparelho!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, essa taxa num funciona. Entrei em seu firmiware e sinal de 14, 16 indicava -106 a -110 dBm e com 18 a -102 dBm; já com sinal de 50 não melhor que -96 dBm; se colocar os aparelhos da D-Link o sinal é pior ainda.
Faço o teste no you tube, verifico o tempo de carregamento e o avanço em vídeo. Melhor método e mais prático por que dependemos do retorno do ping.

----------


## chicao48

> Para Elsys ou similares o cabo POE funciona melhor tendo cabo de rede acima de 3 metros; numa propriedade com cabo de 1 metro o sinal ficou de 18 a 20, falhando ora em ligações ora em dados e com 8 metros fico de 22 a 24 sem problema nenhum e em outra propriedade com 54 a 56 e cabo de rede de 1 metro não ficou tão bom.


Em se tratando de cabo de rede, vez por outro estou encontrando na internet pessoas comentando que não recomendam cabo Cat5e 100% cobre homologado, para rede de 100 metros com o Amplimax, pois começam a perder sinal de dados, e só recomendam Cat6e. Outros já dizem que fizeram suas redes nessa mesma distancia, com cabo comum, e que por sua vez nunca tiveram problema. Muito confuso, isso! :Banghead:

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, isso é a mesma coisa com internet via POE onde acho que vai pela temperatura das condições de instalação. O cobre embora seja melhor condutor em certas circusntâncias pode não ser feliz por que a variação de sua elasticidade é maior. Nos Mikrotik são 2 para GND e 2 para VCC; Ubiquiti é 2 para GND, 1 para VCC e 1 para reset.
No Elsys é 1 para GND talvez 2, 1 para VCC, 1 para voz e 1 para retorno de voz ou GND, embora seja 24 volts e consumindo cerca de 700 mA e em piores condições precisa ter 14 volts no Elsys em consumo máximo num fio de 0,5 mm² e exigir demais acima de 40 metros. Nesta região a 24°C, cai para 18 volts com 100 metros e 15 volts com voz e dados simultâneos e queda na taxa de dados por migrar para 3 G.
Tem um modelo da D-Link que possui uma antena para 4 G e outra para 3 G e GSM, pode até conseguir manter o 4 G durante a ligação caso a ERB local permita; infelizmente sua sensibilidade é muito ruim e não tem banda 28.

----------


## A1910

Pessoal eu estou querendo comprar um igual ao da foto para usar na cidade (na roça fico com o 3G mesmo), vocês conseguiram trazer de fora sem problema com a alfandega? Obrigado.





> Anexo 70274
> r$228,00 com frete grátis no Aliexpress. Faltou só a frequência de 700Mhz e o telefone fixo!





> O preço ta bom. Resta ver se a Anatel não barra no Correio

----------


## Nilton Nakao

A1910, bom dia 
Mesmo que passe batido pela alfândega Claro bloqueia o acesso em cerca de 15 minutos, Vivo e Tim pode demorar até 30 dias no caso de celulares já há uns 5 anos atrás até um pouco mais. Sendo importação via Pessoa Física legal, ou comprado em viagem ao exterior após uma certa temporada basta apresentar na loja física da operadora e revalidar o IMEI, pode ser necessário comparecer na PF de preferência no aeroporto mesmo.
Quem conhece os trâmites dessa burocracia toda é fácil e não sai caro, até de graça fazendo pessoalmente. Não conhecendo pode ficar mais caro do que adquirido no Brasil. Assim como no Brasil, países são generosos em exportação havendo acordo comercial tanto no produto quanto no frete, chegando aqui as tarifas também são bem menores no despachante alfandegário.
Vale a pena comprar um produto homologado no Brasil.

----------


## A1910

Obrigado Nilton Nakao. É muito bom saber o que terei que fazer caso decida comprar.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

A1910 obrigado ...
É como aqueles aparelhos made in China( dos bons e ótimos) na hora de comprar precisa decidir se é Ásia, Europa, EUA ou Global. Mesmo global tons de cores, apresentação na tela e sua escrita port/Br são diferentes; se homologado aqui é diferente.

----------


## chicao48

> A1910 obrigado ...
> É como aqueles aparelhos made in China( dos bons e ótimos) na hora de comprar precisa decidir se é Ásia, Europa, EUA ou Global. Mesmo global tons de cores, apresentação na tela e sua escrita port/Br são diferentes; se homologado aqui é diferente.


É isso mesmo. Tem que observar as frequências, pois, mesmo que possua frequência utilizada no Brasil, aquela frequência utilizada naquele pais é apenas 2G, e não 3G ou 4G. Meses atrás uma pessoa tava a procura de um firmware de um modem Zte, e eu indiquei a ele um site estrangeiro. Dias depois ele me deu retorno, e disse que o firmware instalou, mas o aparelho só se conectava em 2G!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Acabei de receber um ZTE CPE 4G para avaliar, indica ser MF 286 e não homologado no país. Pelos navegadores tradicionais edge e chrome não entra, tentar mais tarde pelo firefox.

----------


## tuberculo

> É problema na operadora, pois se você tá usando o aparelho na frequência automática, assim como tá captando sinal em 2100Mhz, obrigatoriamente teria que entrar em 1800Mhz também. A potencia de sinal em 3G tá ruim, mas a qualidade do nível de ruído em 13 tá aceitável. Existe situações também que a potência de sinal tá boa com -90dBm, mas o nível de ruído está muito alto, e a navegação fica lenta!


Para atualizar sobre o problema que tive: às vezes quando reiniciava o aparelho, ele se conectava no 4G por alguns segundos e perdia a conexão. Mas foi o suficiente para eu ver que estava na banda de 700 MHz. Achei que esse poderia ser o problema, mas não tinha muito o que eu pudesse fazer.
De qualquer forma, ontem passou a funcionar o 4G normalmente (veja a figura) e em 1800 MHz. Acredito que tenha sido pela reclamação que fiz na Anatel, que finalmente foi enviada para a área técnica.

----------


## chicao48

> Para atualizar sobre o problema que tive: às vezes quando reiniciava o aparelho, ele se conectava no 4G por alguns segundos e perdia a conexão. Mas foi o suficiente para eu ver que estava na banda de 700 MHz. Achei que esse poderia ser o problema, mas não tinha muito o que eu pudesse fazer.
> De qualquer forma, ontem passou a funcionar o 4G normalmente (veja a figura) e em 1800 MHz. Acredito que tenha sido pela reclamação que fiz na Anatel, que finalmente foi enviada para a área técnica.


Agora fiquei em dúvida quanto ao 4G aí, se é em 700 ou 1800Mhz, ou em 700/1800Mhz?

----------


## tuberculo

Ao que parece, é 1800 MHz mesmo. Antes de dar problema era 1800 e agora está 1800 MHz também.

----------


## tuberculo

Parece que eu comemorei cedo demais. O 4G mudou para 700 MHz novamente e não estou mais conseguindo conexão.

----------


## chicao48

@*tuberculo* Voce instala o aplicativo Network cell infor lite no seu celular, e quando voce for na cidade, inseri o chip da Vivo no celular. Chegando na cidade, voce abri o aplicativo, e vai aparecer a banda de frequencia. Se for 1800Mhz, é Band 3, se for 700Mhz, é Band 28.

----------


## tuberculo

Obrigado, vou tentar fazer isso da próxima vez que for para a cidade. Mas qualquer celular funciona na banda de 700 MHz?

----------


## chicao48

> Obrigado, vou tentar fazer isso da próxima vez que for para a cidade. Mas qualquer celular funciona na banda de 700 MHz?


Não, depende do modelo do aparelho. Você consulta o modelo do seu aparelho na internet, pra ver se ele tem frequências de 1800 e 700Mhz para 4G!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Aqui as operadoras estão assim: abril/2021:
2G e GSM = 900 MHz e 1800 MHz
3 G = 850 MHz e 2100 MHz
4 G = 700 MHz, 1800 MHz e 2500/2600 MHz; ao efetuar ou receber chamada de voz migra para 3 G, conforme o tráfego GSM.

Claro "meio que limita" para 5 km em 4 G e Vivo tenho percebido que está efetuando o mesmos em testes, com certeza a Tim deve fazer o mesmo e Oi tem um futuro incerto para seus usuários onde muitas cidades só contam com sinal GSM e mal atinge 2 km.
Sinal em 3 G tem um alcance médio limitado as 15 km, prioridade para canal de voz e dados a 2 Mbps e desativando gradativamente GSM ou na queima sem reposição e dar lugar para 5 G ou mesmo 6 G antes da próxima década.

Aos revendedores e técnicos a briga maior ANTENA, sinal pior do que -96 dBm precisará de pelo menos dois modelos e alguns fabricantes e ganho máximo de 18 dBi por que acima disso ou se perde em dados ou se perde em voz( 4 G LTE ).
Num plano oferecendo pelo menos 3 GB fora o bônus, whatsApp ilimitado e DDD idem( algumas para qualquer operadora e pré); a cada ano o perfil de consumidor tem mudado drasticamente, COVID-19 acentuou ainda mais, o fim da pandemia pode agravar mais ainda. 
Influenciadores digitais eram jovens no início da carreira ou durante a graduação, por ora atualmente crianças e adolescentes entrando fortemente por conta das aulas. Idosos acima de 70 anos estão começando a gatinhar; esposa de um cliente e mais de 80 anos, aprendeu a usar redes sociais e google lens e me relatou das maravilhas que tem achado.

----------


## tuberculo

> Não, depende do modelo do aparelho. Você consulta o modelo do seu aparelho na internet, pra ver se ele tem frequências de 1800 e 700Mhz para 4G!


É, olhei as especificações e meu celular não funciona nessa banda. Mas posso pegar emprestado um iphone, que eu vi que funciona na banda 28. Mas não achei esse aplicativo. Você sabe se tem um equivalente para iOS?

----------


## chicao48

Na verdade, no Brasil a telefonia móvel só evolui na quantidade de G's. A 4G prometeu revolucionar a velocidade de internet no Brasil. Hoje estamos navegando em uma 4G com velocidades de 4 mega. Onde uma operadora prioriza uma velocidade de internet 4G de 20 mega, essa mesma operadora não prioriza em outra região. A 5G já está em teste em algumas regiões do Brasil. Já tô vendo relatos que é uma velocidade astronômica, mas o alcance não passa de 3km de distância com visada. Olhei um Moto 5G na internet, com valores de 1700 ~ 2500 reais. Quando o primeiro sinal 5G for implantado nessa roça aqui, um aparelho desse já tá com valor de 800 reais!

----------


## chicao48

> É, olhei as especificações e meu celular não funciona nessa banda. Mas posso pegar emprestado um iphone, que eu vi que funciona na banda 28. Mas não achei esse aplicativo. Você sabe se tem um equivalente para iOS?


Acho que o aplicativo Aquário Analyzer funciona. Acho, né!

----------


## A1910

Prezado @*tuberculo* se o aplicativo da aquário não funcionar verifique se na loja de aplicativos do iphone tem o aplicativo da bitelectronics. Ele também e muito bom, só não sei se está disponível para o iphone.





> É, olhei as especificações e meu celular não funciona nessa banda. Mas posso pegar emprestado um iphone, que eu vi que funciona na banda 28. Mas não achei esse aplicativo. Você sabe se tem um equivalente para iOS?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

tuberculo 
Nas stories, merkets, play storie etc existe vários tipos de aplicativos. 
Nos android tinha uma que media o tipos de rede, banda, intensidade de sinal etc. Chip 1, 2 e wi-fi e por ele mesmo a taxa de conexão, no fim só opção paga. Atualmente " speed test light", não é tão bom mas ajuda.
IOS ou celulares importados é um problema por que muitos utilizam banda 13 ou 27 em 700 MHz. Como modelo de homologação na ANATEL, funciona em quase todos os países e continentes.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48, atualmente com Motorola One Hyper, verifiquei até 107 Mbps.
No momento 60 Mbps com a Claro e 4 Mbps com a Vivo, ambos em 4 G ( 17: 55 hS).
No meio urbano muitos estão comprando o chip da claro, por conta das aulas on line e nos planos controle pouca diferença em valores; pós pago cada um tem um diferencial, no meu caso passaporte Américas e 40 GB + 40 GB ( Claro).

----------


## chicao48

> Parece que eu comemorei cedo demais. O 4G mudou para 700 MHz novamente e não estou mais conseguindo conexão.


 @*tuberculo* Você desmarca todas as demais frequências, e deixa marcada apenas a frequência de 1800Mhz em 4G, para ver o que acontece!

----------


## tuberculo

Opa, fiquei uns dias sem aparecer por aqui porque meio que desisti de arrumar, por falta de qualquer progresso. 
De qualquer forma, quando coloco somente no 4G 1800 MHz, não há conexão. Até na busca cega, não aparece o 4G disponível. Quando libero também o 700 MHz, aparece na busca cega, mas também não conecta.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

tuberculo;
Desde março as operadoras Tim e Vivo reduziram seus campos de alcance pelo menos nesta região embora a densidade populacional seja baixa.
Sinal 4 G da Vivo e Tim mal atinge 4 km visual no celular e 8 km com antena específica, em 3 G 15 km e a Claro manteve isso desde a implantação porém 10 a 12 km em 3 G.
Essa redução diminuiu as interferências sofridas por aparelhos em AM, e muitos outros fabricados até meados de 2017 e aliás a partir de 2010 são praticamente imperceptíveis.
Entrada de 5 G vai ser um problemão quando tiver antenas em 3,5 GHz, vez que muitas antenas parabólicas operam na faixa de 3,6 GHz a 4,3 GHz e muitos receptores não contam com esse filtro. Nesta região mesmo com renda per capita baixa, a maioria utiliza banda KU principalmente os mais humildes os "ricos" ainda querem manter seus aparelhos.

----------


## chicao48

> Opa, fiquei uns dias sem aparecer por aqui porque meio que desisti de arrumar, por falta de qualquer progresso. 
> De qualquer forma, quando coloco somente no 4G 1800 MHz, não há conexão. Até na busca cega, não aparece o 4G disponível. Quando libero também o 700 MHz, aparece na busca cega, mas também não conecta.


 @*tuberculo*Faz uma configuração manual de APN:
USUÁRIO: vivo
SENHA: vivo
PIN: 8486
APN: zap.vivo.com.br
NUMERO DE DISCAGEM: *99#

----------


## chicao48

> tuberculo;
> Desde março as operadoras Tim e Vivo reduziram seus campos de alcance pelo menos nesta região embora a densidade populacional seja baixa.
> Sinal 4 G da Vivo e Tim mal atinge 4 km visual no celular e 8 km com antena específica, em 3 G 15 km e a Claro manteve isso desde a implantação porém 10 a 12 km em 3 G.
> Essa redução diminuiu as interferências sofridas por aparelhos em AM, e muitos outros fabricados até meados de 2017 e aliás a partir de 2010 são praticamente imperceptíveis.
> Entrada de 5 G vai ser um problemão quando tiver antenas em 3,5 GHz, vez que muitas antenas parabólicas operam na faixa de 3,6 GHz a 4,3 GHz e muitos receptores não contam com esse filtro. Nesta região mesmo com renda per capita baixa, a maioria utiliza banda KU principalmente os mais humildes os "ricos" ainda querem manter seus aparelhos.


 @*Nilton Nakao* Esses problemas de conexão com rede 4G é problema especifico apenas desses Amplimax. Com certeza se sabendo a frequência exata da 4G da operadora, e comprando uma antena externa e ligando em um modem 3/4 da Zte, Huawei ou qualquer modem chinês do Aliexpress que seja compatível com a frequência, irá funcionar perfeitamente. O único detalhe exigido que porventura pode acontecer, é ser exigido uma configuração de APN da operadora. Os chips da Tim com plano de dados pós pagos são bloqueados para funcionar nesse Amplimax! 
 :Banghead:

----------


## sphreak

> @*Nilton Nakao* Esses problemas de conexão com rede 4G é problema especifico apenas desses Amplimax. Com certeza se sabendo a frequência exata da 4G da operadora, e comprando uma antena externa e ligando em um modem 3/4 da Zte, Huawei ou qualquer modem chinês do Aliexpress que seja compatível com a frequência, irá funcionar perfeitamente. O único detalhe exigido que porventura pode acontecer, é ser exigido uma configuração de APN da operadora. Os chips da Tim com plano de dados pós pagos são bloqueados para funcionar nesse Amplimax!


Melhor router externo hoje pra se utilizar com dados em 700MHZ é o ZTE MF253V. Utilizo sem problemas. Confiável e estável. 

Esses Amplimax já abandonei. O parente dele (clone) da Aquário tem os mesmos defeitos. Devem ser fabricados na mesma fábrica chinesa. 

Outros que tem uma boa qualidade são os 4G da WNC. São meio pobres de firmware mas dá pra engrenar melhor que o Amplimax.

Eu ainda não entendo como que esses fabricantes brasileiros (ELSYS, Aquário, Intelbras) escolhem esses equipamentos pra serem importados em massa da China. É só equipamento bugado. Ou quando o equipamento não é bugado o firmware é lixo. Elsys e Aquário que o digam. São os piores firmwares do planeta!



Edit::::

Só pra vocês terem uma idéia. Um WNC no 4G da TIM em 700MHZ, com antena Aquário CF-714 (yagi 14dBi).

Sem visada pra torre (região de morros)
Apontamento oposto a torre (apontamento de melhor sinal)
Distância: 5km da torre

Resultados:

----------


## chicao48

> Melhor router externo hoje pra se utilizar com dados em 700MHZ é o ZTE MF253V. Utilizo sem problemas. Confiável e estável. 
> 
> Esses Amplimax já abandonei. O parente dele (clone) da Aquário tem os mesmos defeitos. Devem ser fabricados na mesma fábrica chinesa. 
> 
> Outros que tem uma boa qualidade são os 4G da WNC. São meio pobres de firmware mas dá pra engrenar melhor que o Amplimax.
> 
> Eu ainda não entendo como que esses fabricantes brasileiros (ELSYS, Aquário, Intelbras) escolhem esses equipamentos pra serem importados em massa da China. É só equipamento bugado. Ou quando o equipamento não é bugado o firmware é lixo. Elsys e Aquário que o digam. São os piores firmwares do planeta!
> 
> 
> ...


Pois é. Um amigo possue um WNC da Tim, mas queria usar um chip da Claro, pois tem melhor sinal onde ele mora, mas o chip da Claro não funcionava no aparelho. Como falei no comentário anterior, enviei pra ele uma Apn para chip pré Claro e outra para chip de dados pós, e pronto, tá todo feliz navegando na internet da Claro!

----------


## tuberculo

> @*tuberculo*Faz uma configuração manual de APN:
> USUÁRIO: vivo
> SENHA: vivo
> PIN: 8486
> APN: zap.vivo.com.br
> NUMERO DE DISCAGEM: *99#


Mudar o APN para essa configuração não muda nada, nem pra melhor nem pra pior.

----------


## tuberculo

> @*Nilton Nakao* Esses problemas de conexão com rede 4G é problema especifico apenas desses Amplimax. Com certeza se sabendo a frequência exata da 4G da operadora, e comprando uma antena externa e ligando em um modem 3/4 da Zte, Huawei ou qualquer modem chinês do Aliexpress que seja compatível com a frequência, irá funcionar perfeitamente. O único detalhe exigido que porventura pode acontecer, é ser exigido uma configuração de APN da operadora. Os chips da Tim com plano de dados pós pagos são bloqueados para funcionar nesse Amplimax!


Eu já testei um chip da Claro no aparelho e só funcionou no 2G, apesar de o sinal em 3G e 4G aparecer melhor até que a Vivo. Será que foi por causa das configurações de APN?

----------


## chicao48

> Eu já testei um chip da Claro no aparelho e só funcionou no 2G, apesar de o sinal em 3G e 4G aparecer melhor até que a Vivo. Será que foi por causa das configurações de APN?


Foi não. A única maneira pra saber se é defeito no seu aparelho é levá-lo pra testar na cidade, pois do contrário fica dificílimo detectar qual é o verdadeiro problema!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48; tenho dois chips da Claro e um da Vivo pré que está mais morto( ligação/dados) do que vivo rsrs.

Claro pós. número principal e maioria das vezes para saber o número de telefone do cliente, muito comum nem ele saber( a cobrar).
Claro pré para PABX e teste de modens, quando não era associado a conta na website( minha claro), nem conseguia navegar e ligação ilimitada é uma mão na roda mas quase não ligo.
Vivo pré. adiciono os créditos, não dá tempo para fazer nenhuma ligação.

Claro, Vivo e Tim para funcionar bem somente com os aparelhos homologados, muitos são falsificados usando licenças da ZTE, Aquario, Huawei, Elsys, Intelbrás etc por que vamos em cotação de preços. Basta pegarmos um celular Xiaomi global e um Br( Anatel) dá para sentir diferenças gritante conforme a operadora e modalidade do plano, pelo menos com a Claro e Tim tenho certeza no aspecto performance.
Dispositivo homologado tão logo conectemos o PC, entra na página do fabricante e raramente na página da operadora sem precisar de digitar o endereço. Nos celulares da Motorola já começa com CPF, depois se será de terceiros, menor de 13 anos etc e sendo importado não pede esse doc mas um outro.
Fui testar um Elsys para minha cunhada, e por ter adquirido diretamente com a fabricante logo de antemão a página inicial da Elsys e outra da Vivo; em outras compras pelo(s) cliente(s) não entrou, funciona mas... Em uma cliente com Elsys comprado do fabricante com 16% acessa e navega em 3 G ( -102 dBm) e com 12% consegue fazer e receber ligações, num outro cliente pelo ML precisei de 36% sendo que lá chega -96 dBm por um outro dispositivo e ambas com a mesma operadora.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48; tenho dois chips da Claro e um da Vivo pré que está mais morto( ligação/dados) do que vivo rsrs.
> 
> Claro pós. número principal e maioria das vezes para saber o número de telefone do cliente, muito comum nem ele saber( a cobrar).
> Claro pré para PABX e teste de modens, quando não era associado a conta na website( minha claro), nem conseguia navegar e ligação ilimitada é uma mão na roda mas quase não ligo.
> Vivo pré. adiciono os créditos, não dá tempo para fazer nenhuma ligação.
> 
> Claro, Vivo e Tim para funcionar bem somente com os aparelhos homologados, muitos são falsificados usando licenças da ZTE, Aquario, Huawei, Elsys, Intelbrás etc por que vamos em cotação de preços. Basta pegarmos um celular Xiaomi global e um Br( Anatel) dá para sentir diferenças gritante conforme a operadora e modalidade do plano, pelo menos com a Claro e Tim tenho certeza no aspecto performance.
> Dispositivo homologado tão logo conectemos o PC, entra na página do fabricante e raramente na página da operadora sem precisar de digitar o endereço. Nos celulares da Motorola já começa com CPF, depois se será de terceiros, menor de 13 anos etc e sendo importado não pede esse doc mas um outro.


 @*Nilton Nakao* As pessoas antes de comprar um modem 3/4G têm que se atentar para as disponibilidades de configuração manual que aquele modem oferece no seu firmware. Hoje tem algumas operadoras que não funcionam em alguns modens em algumas regiões sem que de antemão se configure manualmente a APN dela. Uma pessoa comprou um Zte chinês sem logomarca de nenhuma operadora do mesmo modelo do Zte 253v. Esse modem não oferece opção de configuração manual de APN e nem de frequência. Ele usa o chip da Tim, mas não pode usar chip da Claro, pois, tem que fazer uma configuração manual de APN, mas, o aparelho não oferece essa opção. O outro comprou um modem usb wifi chinês, e estava se descabelando todo porque inseria o chip da Vivo, e o chip se conectava na rede, mas, não acessava internet. Só entrou internet depois que eu enviei pra ele essa configuração aqui:

USUÁRIO: vivo
SENHA: vivo
PIN: 8486
APN: zap.vivo.com.br
NUMERO DE DISCAGEM: *99#

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48 sempre aconselho meus clientes a comprarem com selo da ANATEL, se não tem fuja. Muitas vezes são placas recusadas no CQ e vão a leilão ou são desviadas.
Recebi 5 placas da ZTE para configurar, só podia entrar em seu firmiware sem o chip e mesmo assim por menos de 3 minutos, reset e tudo de novo limpando o histórico do PC ou celular; mesmo modelo homologado tudo normal.

----------


## chicao48

Quando já se fala em 5G no Brasil, a Claro tá enterrada em 2/3G até hoje em várias pequenas cidades, e enquanto isso, a Tim expande sua rede, montando repetidoras de sinal em pequenos povoados a 30~60 km distante das cidades principais, já em apenas 4G, e com o VoLTE ativado!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48; outros lugares não sei.
Primeiro a colocar 3 G foi a Oi sendo a única com esse suporte por anos.
Enquanto isso a torre da Claro ficou "emperrada" sem ligar os equipamentos por um bom tempo...
Vivo ligou o 3 G, tempos depois foi a Vez da Tim, Claro somente com 2 G affff.
Claro ligou 3 G e 4 G simultaneamente, Vivo e Tim quase dois anos depois; Oi continua com 3 G mas durante o dia é pior do que 2 G.

Vivo, Tim e Claro com VoLTE.
Em certos aparelhos pegam em 700, 850, 900,1800, 1900, 2100 e 2600 em qualquer uma das três operadoras; mas normalmente:
Claro: 2 G, 1800 MHz; 3 G, 2100 MHz; 4 G, 1800 MHz
Tim: 2 G, 900 MHz; 3 G, 850 MHz e 4 G, 700 MHz
Vivo: 2 G, 900 MHz; 3 G 850 MHz e 4 G, 700 MHz
Oi: GSM 1800 MHz e 3 G, 2100 MHz mas 1,5 km da torre sem sinal e tem dia que nem ao lado da torre o sinal está fraco; cidades vizinhas Oi só conta com GSM e áudio muito ruim pra piorar

Acho que tem "acordo de cavalheiros";
Para alguns ficam presos por serviço de dados, outros por contatos em sua agenda e outros pela cobertura; com certeza poucos estão satisfeitos( custo/benefício).
Todas elas nos forçam a termos contrato de fidelidade, quem não tem e possui um bom plano( eu) não têm aquelas vantagens mas estou no primeiro ano ...

----------


## JoaoBC

> Outros que tem uma boa qualidade são os 4G da WNC. São meio pobres de firmware mas dá pra engrenar melhor que o Amplimax.
> 
> Edit::::
> 
> Só pra vocês terem uma idéia. Um WNC no 4G da TIM em 700MHZ, com antena Aquário CF-714 (yagi 14dBi).
> 
> Sem visada pra torre (região de morros)
> Apontamento oposto a torre (apontamento de melhor sinal)
> Distância: 5km da torre


Esse eu não conheço. 
Manda um link, por favor.

Ele é melhor, igual, ou inferior ao ZTE MF253V mencionado ?

----------


## sphreak

> Esse eu não conheço. 
> Manda um link, por favor.
> 
> Ele é melhor, igual, ou inferior ao ZTE MF253V mencionado ?


Desse aqui

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...sbloqueado-_JM


Mas se você procurar no Google roteador WNC 4G vai aparecer um outro com a cara um pouco diferente. Mas o hardware é idêntico. 

É o modelo WLD71-T5. Daí tem a versão a, b, c, d

Tem uma dessas versões que não dá suporte 700Mhz. Só perguntar na hora de comprar.

----------


## JoaoBC

Obrigado, vou pesquisar.
E entre ele e o ZTE, qual ?

----------


## sphreak

> Obrigado, vou pesquisar.
> E entre ele e o ZTE, qual ?


ZTE com certeza. Mas não desqualifica o WNC

----------


## chicao48

Como eu tinha comentado tempos atrás que a frequência da 5G não seria em apenas 3.5Ghz; já foi definida em quais outras frequências será transmitida também: 700Mhz, 2.3Ghz e 26Ghz.

----------


## JoaoBC

Em 26 GHz o alcance deve ser ridículo...

----------


## JoaoBC

Agora tem também o tal RuralMax, que é uma mistura de Amplimax + Roteador em um só aparelho, um só volume, mas, PQP, que coisa cara ! 
E não achei manual, prospecto, nada.

----------


## lcesargc

> Acabei de receber um ZTE CPE 4G para avaliar, indica ser MF 286 e não homologado no país. Pelos navegadores tradicionais edge e chrome não entra, tentar mais tarde pelo firefox.


alguns so funcionam pelo iexplorer

----------


## chicao48

Em 2020 foi informado que a Tim e Vivo iriam fazer parceria para uma reforçar o sinal da outra em regiões onde os sinais fossem fracos e compartilhar as suas redes. Meses atrás a Tim ativou o VoLTE e acrescentou a frequência de 700Mhz e 1800+Mhz em 4G na qual antes era em apenas em 2600Mhz. No inicio o meu smartphone ficava alternando entre 1800+Mhz e 2600Mhz. O sinal da frequência de 700Mhz estava entre -116dBm a -118dBm, e por isso eu achava que o meu smartphone não se conectava em 700Mhz em virtude disso. Eu estava errado; o sinal melhorou e mesmo assim o meu smartphone só se conecta em 700Mhz se eu configurar o aparelho pelo aplicativo. Agora o aparelho permanece o tempo todo em apenas 1800+Mhz, a menos que eu configure o aparelho para uma das outras frequências. Quando o sinal da Tim cai e entra em somente emergência, o meu aparelho se conecta automaticamente na rede 2G ou 3G da Vivo ou da Claro, mas, não funciona nem voz e nem dados. Tem pessoas na internet relatando que ao instalar o Amplimax com o chip da Vivo, só funciona em 3G mesmo com 30% de qualidade de sinal, e quando configura o aparelho para apenas 4G com 70%, aparece a indicação R roaming e não consegue navegar. Enfim, tudo muito confuso para nós simples mortais entender! :Banghead:

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48; onde moro com a Vivo não acesso em 700 MHz nem a pau mas em 2600 blz o mesmo com a Tim mas em 1800 e ambas suas taxas de down raramente ultrapassa 20 Mbps, mas 3 km após a saída do perímetro urbano já entra em 700 MHz e taxas de 5 a 10 Mbps até uns 8 km visual daí em diante 3 G e 850 MHz com taxas de 1,5 Mbps de média.

Claro e Oi utilizam 3 G em 2100 MHz, durante o dia esquece dados da Oi e Claro tem taxas de 3 a 6 Mbps. Em 4G, Oi não tem sinal mas a Claro( 1800) tem taxas de 40 Mbps com picos de 107 Mbps mesmo com duas barras de sinal, na cidade vizinha 4G+ chega a 150 Mbps.
No meio rural com Elsys, Aquario, ZTE( 25 A, 25 B, 253) intelbrás, com sinal da Vivo ou Tim costuma liberar apenas um cliente, segundo cliente em diante esquece; configuro no celular ou notebook IP, máscara de rede, DNS( google e operadora). Pior de tudo que na propriedade vizinha nem precisa mesmo com sinal mais fraco ou melhor.
Para piorar alguns roteadores domésticos só permite 4 clientes conectados, não dá para mudar IP ou senha de acesso, ou seja somente rede e senha com 8 caracteres; seu alcance é bom principalmente no meio rural.
Muito raro alguém usar rede Claro nas áreas rurais, e quem tem é uso pessoal/familiar, trabalhadores rurais preferem Vivo ou Tim por que ainda tem o estigma de outra operadora e ligação mais cara.

Para esses modens/interfaces descobri nesta semana que com a Claro se não tiver tráfego o tipo de rede não pisca mesmo na cidade, mas Vivo, Tim e Oi ficam piscando indicando consumo de dados. Durante o mês consumo cerca de 1 GB do 80 GB disponíveis, quando vou ao distrito se vai 100 MB em questão de 4 horas mesmo que não navegue; estou torcendo para que que INTRAREDE de celulares seja aprovado, ninguém se importa em pagar mais caro pelas ligações ou dados caso seja necessário, esse recurso é usado quando declarado estado de calamidade pública para uma determinada área ou região e sem ônus a mais aos clientes.

----------


## chicao48

> chicao48; onde moro com a Vivo não acesso em 700 MHz nem a pau mas em 2600 blz o mesmo com a Tim mas em 1800 e ambas suas taxas de down raramente ultrapassa 20 Mbps, mas 3 km após a saída do perímetro urbano já entra em 700 MHz e taxas de 5 a 10 Mbps até uns 8 km visual daí em diante 3 G e 850 MHz com taxas de 1,5 Mbps de média.
> 
> Claro e Oi utilizam 3 G em 2100 MHz, durante o dia esquece dados da Oi e Claro tem taxas de 3 a 6 Mbps. Em 4G, Oi não tem sinal mas a Claro( 1800) tem taxas de 40 Mbps com picos de 107 Mbps mesmo com duas barras de sinal, na cidade vizinha 4G+ chega a 150 Mbps.
> No meio rural com Elsys, Aquario, ZTE( 25 A, 25 B, 253) intelbrás, com sinal da Vivo ou Tim costuma liberar apenas um cliente, segundo cliente em diante esquece; configuro no celular ou notebook IP, máscara de rede, DNS( google e operadora). Pior de tudo que na propriedade vizinha nem precisa mesmo com sinal mais fraco ou melhor.


Acho que essas operadoras possuem um software para controlar essas frequências de modo que quantidade X de smartphones na cidade só se conectem em uma determinada frequência até que ela se congestione e os aparelhos passem a se conectar na outra frequência. A única operadora que tá expandindo sua rede 4G com VoLTE ativado é apenas a Tim. Ela tá montando repetidoras em pequenos distritos captando o sinal de torres das cidades mais próximas num raio de 50 km de distância. Aqui nenhuma operadora ultrapassa 26 mega de velocidade em 4G. A maior parte do tempo a Tim passa com velocidade variando entre 10 a 16 mega de velocidade!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

chicao48; diz minha filha, tudo uma máfia.
Internet fixa com fibra prometem até 1 Tbps, o assinante ainda conta com win 7 e celulares com android 4 ou 5 e um roteador top de 54 Mbps; mesque que tenha os dispositivos modernos mal aproveita 80 Mbps.
Meu celular acho que foi premium ou top( moto one hyper); mesmo que no momento ( 01/01/2022, 06:50) FELIZ 2022 atingindo perto dos 100 Mbps e 35 Mbps para up é raro necessitar essa velocidade toda mas é muito bom por que se estiver com uma chamada de voz ou vídeo via aplicativo e wi-fi numa oscilação ou queda muda para dados móveis sem que eu perceba.

Com início do 5 G para 2022 será algo relacionado as distribuidoras de energia. Muitos postes têm mais fios do que moradores próximos a ele, cabos de energia destas e dos consumidores estão no limite, nada a ver por que os fios são velhos ou instalação antiga.
-Telefonia fixa; perdendo dia a dia mais assinantes e ainda nesta de franquia em minutos( 180 min ), interurbano para uma cidade vizinha com mesmo DDD enquanto mesmo sendo pré-pago já é possivel contar com franquia ilimitada para qualquer operadora e DDD
-Telefonia móvel; graças aos aplicativos caiu na graça da população, até idosos onde todos são jornalistas e repórteres tipo um torcedor de times.
-Internet fixa: um dos poucos países que o número de assinantes tem aumentado, talvez por que não tenha limite de franquia e pacotes combo( TV, Internet, Celuar(es) .

----------


## chicao48

Todos esses parâmetros têm que ser analisados. O Zte 253v e o WNC disponibilizam todas essas informações no seu software, enquanto que o Amplimax só disponibiliza o RSRP e o RSRQ. Uma pessoa tá navegando na internet com potência de sinal de -105dBm, porém sem interferência ou com baixo nível de ruído, enquanto que outro em outro local com potência de sinal de -90dBm não consegue navegar e até mesmo não consegue sinal com a torre devido ao alto nível ruído no sinal!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Nesta semana começou com mais essa. Dispositivos com bandeira CBC e Vivo não funciona na internet, alguns nem mesmo telefone seja dom -105 dBm ou -80 dBm mas com chip da Tim ou Oi normal; Claro somente no telefone e a cada troca de dispositivo precisa ligar na operadora.
Cinco dos meus clientes foi na loja da Vivo e em vão, ligando ao 1058 estão pedindo 48 horas para solucionar o problema e como sou pessimista acrescento para 96 horas até mais.
Vivo( Morto ) ficou fora do ar por 6 dias, logo seria velado para missa do sétimo dia rsrsrs

----------


## chicao48

> Nesta semana começou com mais essa. Dispositivos com bandeira CBC e Vivo não funciona na internet, alguns nem mesmo telefone seja dom -105 dBm ou -80 dBm mas com chip da Tim ou Oi normal; Claro somente no telefone e a cada troca de dispositivo precisa ligar na operadora.
> Cinco dos meus clientes foi na loja da Vivo e em vão, ligando ao 1058 estão pedindo 48 horas para solucionar o problema e como sou pessimista acrescento para 96 horas até mais.
> Vivo( Morto ) ficou fora do ar por 6 dias, logo seria velado para missa do sétimo dia rsrsrs


Pior que não sei se isso tá acontecendo apenas com o Amplimax, mas continuo vendo na internet pessoas tendo problemas ao instalar o Amplimax, pois ele entra em "Roaming" em 4G, e não funciona, e funciona somente em 3G!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Chicao48, bom dia...
Qualquer que seja o dispositivo, D-Link, Aquario, Elsys, ZTE, Huawei, I-Phone, Samsung, Motorola estando conectado em 4 G independente de banda ao receber uma ligação ou efetuar cairá automaticamente para 3 G e caso esteja congestionado para 2 G.
Qualquer antena yagi acima de 18 dBi terá uma largura de banda em 50 MHz em 700 MHz e 100 MHz para 1800 MHz, na faixa de 150 MHz utilizado pelas forças de segurança apenas 5 MHz. Se pensarmos somente em recepção como sinais de TV, essa largura de banda aumenta consideravelmente mas o problema é a efetividade da transmissão de RF.
Muitos criticam uma Log Periódica, mas por ora é alternativa mais barata que temos e infelizmente raramente se consegue uma conexão acima de 10 km.
Logo que Claro, Tim e Vivo começarem a assumir serviços de celulares da Oi teremos um bocado de BO para nós, nesta região muitas cidades é somente Oi e pior de tudo em GSM e precisar de usar 15, 21 e 41 para chamadas interurbanas ao invés de 31 vai ser complicado.

----------


## chicao48

> Chicao48, bom dia...
> Qualquer que seja o dispositivo, D-Link, Aquario, Elsys, ZTE, Huawei, I-Phone, Samsung, Motorola estando conectado em 4 G independente de banda ao receber uma ligação ou efetuar cairá automaticamente para 3 G e caso esteja congestionado para 2 G.


Bom dia! Pior que, se a explicação fosse essa seria algo de fácil entendimento, mas, porém, todavia, contudo e entretanto, tem regiões que o Amplimax conectado na rede da Vivo e com seu próprio chip, o aparelho quando configurado para apenas 4G, ele entra com sinal em roaming "R" e não funciona de jeito nenhum tendo que mantê-lo configurado em apenas 3G e ficar acessando apenas internet 3G.

O único exemplo que tenho de "Roaming" é que 15 anos atrás tinha apenas uma torre da Tim e a mesma transmitia também o sinal da Claro, OI e Vivo em roaming nacional. Eu ainda tenho um celular Blu e um LG lanternina Gsm. Eu tinha um chip da Claro apenas para receber ligação de familiares que moravam fora. Com o chip da Claro inserido no aparelho Blu, ficava indicando um "R" no topo do visor. Esse chip da Claro só recebia chamadas, se tivesse crédito, senão, não recebia. Ao longo dos anos a Claro passou a operar o próprio sinal dela da mesma torre da Tim, e o "R" sumiu do visor do aparelho e eu já passava a receber ligação mesmo sem crédito. Ao longo dos anos as operadoras montaram suas próprias torres e operar seus próprios sinais.

Vale lembrar também que, creio que apenas 1% desses moradores que moram em zonas rurais utilizam chamadas de voz através de modens. A Elsys lançou um Amplimax sem telefone. Têm modens WNC que apesar de ter porta rj11 não funciona voz também. Esses modens chineses vendidos no Aliexpress, apesar de ter porta rj11, não funcionam telefone. Acho que logo, logo nenhum modem virá de fábrica com porta rj11!
 :Stupido:

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Bom dia chicao48 ...
Uma dica aos profissionais do ramo, pode ser preju a nós e clientes e lucro para Vovo por enquanto.

No aplicativo da Vivo "chamadas por wi-fi" estando ativo no celular e dados movéis também podemos receber e fazer ligações para Vivo mesmo que este esteja sem sinal mas também com esse recurso ativado, Tim, Claro e Oi precisa ter sinal de operadora; por enquanto testei com um modem da D Link com chip da Vivo, testei tres meses atrás mas em vão. Ao morador dessa propriedade pelo menos um chip terá de ter os créditos válidos ou no plano controle, além do modem certamente.

----------


## chicao48

> Bom dia chicao48 ...
> Uma dica aos profissionais do ramo, pode ser preju a nós e clientes e lucro para Vovo por enquanto.
> 
> No aplicativo da Vivo "chamadas por wi-fi" estando ativo no celular e dados movéis também podemos receber e fazer ligações para Vivo mesmo que este esteja sem sinal mas também com esse recurso ativado, Tim, Claro e Oi precisa ter sinal de operadora; por enquanto testei com um modem da D Link com chip da Vivo, testei tres meses atrás mas em vão. Ao morador dessa propriedade pelo menos um chip terá de ter os créditos válidos ou no plano controle, além do modem certamente.


Segundo informações é um bug no Amplimax Fit!

----------


## JoaoBC

Povo, minhas experiências. 
Possuo uma chácara em Marechal Floriano, região serrana do ES. Até 2018, havia 4G da Tim, em 700 MHz, 3G da Tim (850 MHz), 3G da Claro, (850 MHz) e da Vivo (850MHz). E 2G da Oi, em 1800. Porém, os sinais todos são tão fracos, q o celular encontra, mas não se registra em nenhuma das redes. O Celular rural ainda se registra, mas só do lado de fora da casa, e só em um ponto da varanda.
Usava um modem tipo pendrive, o E8372 da Huawei, que pegava o sinal 4G da Tim, retransmitia como wifi, e ligava via VozWiFi pela Porto Conecta, depois pela Vivo.
Após aquele temporal que arrasou o estado, sumiu o 4G da Tim, ano seguinte apareceu o da vivo.

Esta semana, em 23/01/2022, chamei o povo de uma loja local, que vai nos sítios e testa o amplimax. Se você ficar satisfeito, compra e eles instalam. Se não, paga uma visita R$ 150.

Foram lá, com o amplimax + antena aquário 700.
Ligaram num roteador. A velocidade ficou só 10 % maior do q com meu modemzinho fuleira. 
Que decepção...

----------


## chicao48

Vi uma reclamação no site Reclameaqui que uma pessoa diz que depois que fez um reset no Zte 253L, o mesmo perdeu a senha "admin" e não consegue mais entrar nas configurações do aparelho. A Zte informou pra ele que devido esse procedimento não ter sido feito por técnicos deles, o aparelho perdeu a garantia, e é para ser mandado pelo correio para eles corrigir o defeito. Fica aí o alerta!

----------


## JoaoBC

O que vocês me dizem do D-LINK DWR-920V e do Aquário MD 4000 ?
Vi que são o mesmo aparelho, mas, nas minhas pesquisas (os caras da dlink não sabem de merda alguma), o 700 MHz do D-link não é a banda 28.
Vi uma análise no "fugaprascolinas" e achei interessante.

----------


## chicao48

> O que vocês me dizem do D-LINK DWR-920V e do Aquário MD 4000 ?
> Vi que são o mesmo aparelho, mas, nas minhas pesquisas (os caras da dlink não sabem de merda alguma), o 700 MHz do D-link não é a banda 28.
> Vi uma análise no "fugaprascolinas" e achei interessante.


Fuja deles como o diabo foge da cruz. Apesar das placas desses aparelhos forem chinesas também; os chineses fazem ótimos produtos para suas logomarcas e vendem para o mundo inteiro, e fazem lixos para os fabricantes brasileiros na qual os engenheiros eletrônicos brasileiros não têm conhecimento o suficiente para sanar seus problemas. Se você comprar um Zte, ele vai levar no mínimo 1 ano para apresentar defeito, enquanto que, se você comprar um aparelho xiling nacional, na mesma semana ele já irá apresentar defeito. Esses malditos aparelhos nacionais vivem mais tempo indo e voltando da assistência técnica via correios. Você tem que comprar 1 maldito aparelho nacional + 1 reserva, senão você irá passar a maior parte do ano totalmente off line. O brasileiro tem a mania de chamar eletroeletrônicos chineses de "xilings", que numa tradução livre quer dizer "porcaria", "lixo". Mas, na verdade "xilings" são os nacionais!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

JoaoBC os modelos da D-Link que testei até que são bons mas da Aquário é uma *****, péssimo de sinal e qualida de áudio via voz ruim.
Se não tem banda 28, com certeza é falsificado.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Fuja deles como o diabo foge da cruz. Apesar das placas desses aparelhos forem chinesas também; os chineses fazem ótimos produtos para suas logomarcas e vendem para o mundo inteiro, e fazem lixos para os fabricantes brasileiros na qual os engenheiros eletrônicos brasileiros não têm conhecimento o suficiente para sanar seus problemas. Se você comprar um Zte, ele vai levar no mínimo 1 ano para apresentar defeito, enquanto que, se você comprar um aparelho xiling nacional, na mesma semana ele já irá apresentar defeito. Esses malditos aparelhos nacionais vivem mais tempo indo e voltando da assistência técnica via correios. Você tem que comprar 1 maldito aparelho nacional + 1 reserva, senão você irá passar a maior parte do ano totalmente off line. O brasileiro tem a mania de chamar eletroeletrônicos chineses de "xilings", que numa tradução livre quer dizer "porcaria", "lixo". Mas, na verdade "xilings" são os nacionais!


Tem acontecido com roteadores domésticos affff, logo teremos que comprar duas TVs, dois celulares, dois PCs etc.
Nesta região, aparelhos com logo ou firmiware da Vivo tem dado problemas, alguns não acessam a internet, outros voz e alguns em ambos, efetuando reset funciona por 15 minutos e tchau; inserindo o chip da TIM ou Oi funciona normalmente e colocando este chip( Vivo) em logos da Claro ou Tim tudo ok pelo menos por 24 horas e a própria Vivo não conseguiu resolver o problema.
Não citei a Claro por que a cada troca de dispositivo, precisa ligar para operadora informando um novo dispositivo o mesmo acontece com celulares onde passa de 1 MB para 5,5 MB em 3 G desde que o CPF seja em nome de maior.

----------


## chicao48

Esta é a imagem de dentro de um dipolo de 2.4Ghz=2400Mhz de fabricação americana. Um pernambucano já falecido instalador de antenas no interior de Pernambuco fazia antenas caseiras modelo yagi de 850 e 900Mhz e instalava para os clientes dele com cabo Rg06. Ele dizia que testes feitos em campo entre uma yagi da Aquário com selo da ANATEL e a caseira fabricada por ele; a antena caseira dele tinha melhor ganho de sinal, e que inclusive já chegou até a substituir antenas yagis da Aquário de clientes insatisfeitos por as dele, e tornaram clientes satisfeitos. Enfim, uma antena se resume em apenas um cálculo de uma fórmula matemática constante de: 300÷frequência=comprimento de onda completa, e que por sua vez é acrescentado vários elementos diretores em um tubo de metal para dar maior ganho de sinal a antena.

A fórmula de cálculo desse dipolo da imagem é simplesmente isso; um corte para 1/4 de onda: 150÷2400Mhz=6cm > 6cm÷2=3cm para cada lado.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Esta é a imagem de dentro de um dipolo de 2.4Ghz=2400Mhz de fabricação americana. Um pernambucano já falecido instalador de antenas no interior de Pernambuco fazia antenas caseiras modelo yagi de 850 e 900Mhz e instalava para os clientes dele com cabo Rg06. Ele dizia que testes feitos em campo entre uma yagi da Aquário com selo da ANATEL e a caseira fabricada por ele; a antena caseira dele tinha melhor ganho de sinal, e que inclusive já chegou até a substituir antenas yagis da Aquário de clientes insatisfeitos por as dele, e tornaram clientes satisfeitos. Enfim, uma antena se resume em apenas um cálculo de uma fórmula matemática constante de: 300÷frequência=comprimento de onda completa, e que por sua vez é acrescentado vários elementos diretores em um tubo de metal para dar maior ganho de sinal a antena.
> 
> A fórmula de cálculo desse dipolo da imagem é simplesmente isso; um corte para 1/4 de onda: 150÷2400Mhz=6cm > 6cm÷2=3cm para cada lado.


Antes fosse só isso, construir uma antena leva em conta vários parâmetros.
1- velocidade angular do cabo coaxial, normalmente definida por um fator constante.
2- diâmetro do elemento irradiante, sendo yagi a haste ou vareta; sendo monopolo muda a forma de cálculo
3- impedância da antena, cabo coaxial, transmissor e potência a ser irradiada( 50 W ou 100 W ); caso esteja dentro de uma tubulação muda a forma de cálculo. Locais sujeitos a descargas elétricas, proximidade da rede elétrica nunca é aconselhável antenas de dipolo aberto.

O que pode ter acontecido...
a- irradiante direcional para omnidirecional ou bidirecional( horizontal)
b- considerando impedância do cabo de 50 ohms, temos uma distância "X"" que serve de casamento de impedância para 300 ohms. sendo 75 ohms seria um baloom aberto para três impedâncias
c- como indica a foto, tem um espaço entre o dipolo e o cabo com malha e considerando como antena seu corte está mais ou menos em 1 x 3( 5/8) ou algo próximo de 5 cm por cada polo.

Até os anos 1980, qualquer frequência acima de 1 GHz era considerado microondas( nosso uso 1,2 GHz) ) e era um processo de trabalho complicado lidar com isso, aliás acima de 300 MHz era para poucos; hoje brincamos como se fosse um radinho de pilha( 1 MHz) até 6 GHz ou mesmo o dobro disso. Mecância e óptica era mais importante do que conhecimento em eletrônica, metrô paulistano inaugurado em 1974 já contava com isso em sua telemetria sem fio( instalar antena no trecho subterrâneo) e considerado o mais eficiente por décadas.
Hoje expandindo para agricultura( 4.0 ou 5 G ) e grandes extensões, pode ser considerado simples mas exige alta complexidade por que não pode interferir nos equipamentos já existentes e temos limitações de RF. Fácil seria se fosse uma propriedade rural, mas são N propriedades buscando uma eficiência e produtividade cada vez maior e com apenas 200 mW irradiados em cada antena.

----------


## chicao48

> Antes fosse só isso, construir uma antena leva em conta vários parâmetros.
> 1- velocidade angular do cabo coaxial, normalmente definida por um fator constante.
> 2- diâmetro do elemento irradiante, sendo yagi a haste ou vareta; sendo monopolo muda a forma de cálculo
> 3- impedância da antena, cabo coaxial, transmissor e potência a ser irradiada( 50 W ou 100 W ); caso esteja dentro de uma tubulação muda a forma de cálculo. Locais sujeitos a descargas elétricas, proximidade da rede elétrica nunca é aconselhável antenas de dipolo aberto.


Os entusiastas gambiarreiros do youtube com suas antenas feitas com pedaços de arames, bacia da esposa, lata de neston das crianças, pratos de parabólicas da Sky, lata de tiner, etc, conseguiram derrubar por terra toda essa matemática. É inadmissível ter que aceitar, que uma antena fabricada dentro de todos esses parâmetros matemáticos e homologado pela ANATEL perca em desempenho para uma antena feita de pedaços de ferro, bacia e lata de Neston. Uma criança nasce de 7 ou 9 meses e nunca de 8 meses por via de regra!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Os entusiastas gambiarreiros do youtube com suas antenas feitas com pedaços de arames, bacia da esposa, lata de neston das crianças, pratos de parabólicas da Sky, lata de tiner, etc, conseguiram derrubar por terra toda essa matemática. É inadmissível ter que aceitar, que uma antena fabricada dentro de todos esses parâmetros matemáticos e homologado pela ANATEL perca em desempenho para uma antena feita de pedaços de ferro, bacia e lata de Neston. Uma criança nasce de 7 ou 9 meses e nunca de 8 meses por via de regra!


Eu nasci de 7 meses, minha irmã com 8 meses, meus filhos forqm retirados do útero( cezárea); meio século atrás era meio que inadimissível em cidades menores.
Essas artimanhas funcionam, mas é para aquele ou outro caso conforme condições do relevo. Pode acontecer dos pais ou avós não conseguirem mais ouvir a tão sonhada programação da rádio em AM, 60, 49 e 31 metros e com lâmpada de LED, celular piora mais ainda; tavez caminhando uns 200 ou 300 metros melhore em alguns casos.

----------


## JoaoBC

Se for comprar um modem q aceite chip 4G, qual vocês recomendam ? Precisa ter B28/700 MHz e, SE POSSÍVEL, entrada para antena externa. Principal é a sensibilidade, pois o sinal é fraco.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Se for comprar um modem q aceite chip 4G, qual vocês recomendam ? Precisa ter B28/700 MHz e, SE POSSÍVEL, entrada para antena externa. Principal é a sensibilidade, pois o sinal é fraco.


Os "falsificados" sem bandeira da ANATEL se tiver software em português Br têm erros ou somente em mandarin e inglês e banda 13 e não tem 1800 em 4 G. Atualmente todas a três operadoras ao efetuar uma ligação trocam de banda de 4 G para 3 G ou GSM de acordo com o tráfego, mas prioridade por chamada de voz é 3 G ( 850 MHz e 2100 MHz ), precisando se certificar que a antena tenha uma boa largura de banda; a maioria têm apenas 100 MHz ou 50 MHz da Fo( Fo = 850; 800 a 900) e nas frequências mais altas a largura de banda é maior.
A sensibilidade sempre gira em torno de -104 dBm para 12 dBsinad ( sinal ruído), mas pode acontecer de ter -100 dB com 13 dBsinad que pode ser deficiência em transmitir, alguma interferência etc. Em uma propriedade rural e dista a 8 km, com uma determinada fabricante de antena o sinal chegava a -102 no melhor momento mas com 15 dBsinad, troquei de antena melhorando para 12 dBsinad.
Vivo e Tim reduziram suas potências de transmissão nas cidades pequenas, limitando o alcance para 15 km em 3 G e alcançava o dobro disso; Oi nunca alcançou mais do que 3 km em GSM e a Claro sempre limita a 10 km e 15 km em GSM acima disso o sinal pode chegar mas não consegue usar dados ou voz.

Sinal fraco, precisa ter anetenas com mais de um fabricante, cabos coaxiais de diferentes fabricantes a menos que se use sempre KMP( Pirelli) ou Cellwave e preferencialmente no máximo com 6 metros de altura do solo ou 3 metros acima do telhado.

----------


## chicao48

> Se for comprar um modem q aceite chip 4G, qual vocês recomendam ? Precisa ter B28/700 MHz e, SE POSSÍVEL, entrada para antena externa. Principal é a sensibilidade, pois o sinal é fraco.


 @*JoaoBC*, Amigo, se o Amplimax não resolver o seu problema em questão de sensibilidade de sinal, pode largar de mão. Na época que as pessoas queriam apenas fazer e receber ligação através de celular rural e interface, eu passei por essa experiência em uma região de sinal fraco que apesar de ser em cima de um morro bem alto, mas sem visada pra torre da Tim a uma distância de 20km pelo Google Earth. Acabou que ficou um amontoado de antenas de 3 marcas diferentes de 900 e 1800Mhz jogadas em cima do telhado da casa sem utilidade nenhuma, pois o sinal só funcionava na hora que bem queria. 3G em 2100Mhz, então, nem sonhando mesmo. Sorte que ao longo tempo, um provedor botou um sinal via rádio e que já faz um ano que passou pra fibra, e com isso, 99% dos moradores largaram de mão célula rural!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> @*JoaoBC*, Amigo, se o Amplimax não resolver o seu problema em questão de sensibilidade de sinal, pode largar de mão. Na época que as pessoas queriam apenas fazer e receber ligação através de celular rural e interface, eu passei por essa experiência em uma região de sinal fraco que apesar de ser em cima de um morro bem alto, mas sem visada pra torre da Tim a uma distância de 20km pelo Google Earth. Acabou que ficou um amontoado de antenas de 3 marcas diferentes de 900 e 1800Mhz jogadas em cima do telhado da casa sem utilidade nenhuma, pois o sinal só funcionava na hora que bem queria. 3G em 2100Mhz, então, nem sonhando mesmo. Sorte que ao longo tempo, um provedor botou um sinal via rádio e que já faz um ano que passou pra fibra, e com isso, 99% dos moradores largaram de mão célula rural!


Aqui não foi tão diferente, muitos estão apelando para provedor de satélite e via rádio que apesar de ser MG a densidade demográfica é baixo; mesmo com dados da Vivo raramente ultrapassa 15 km.
Para a maioria dos celulares homologados pela ANATEL e reconhecidas pelas operadoras de celular, existe um sistema que podemos chamar via wi-fi como se fosse usar rede de celular( Vivo), Numa família que tinha em uso constante apenas um ou dois celulares, hoje seria o dobro ou triplo basta que cada um conquiste a independência digital; no meu caso era pré passando para controle nessa brincadeira, além do pós-pago da Claro que eventualmente preciso para ligação a cobrar.

----------


## sphreak

> Se for comprar um modem q aceite chip 4G, qual vocês recomendam ? Precisa ter B28/700 MHz e, SE POSSÍVEL, entrada para antena externa. Principal é a sensibilidade, pois o sinal é fraco.


Compre exatamente o seguinte:

Amplimax + Antena Aquário CF 720 + cabo RG58 (N/TNC) de no máximo 1 metro.

Se não achar pronto o de 1 metro em lojas da sua cidade, compre no Mercado Livre, como esse aqui: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-tnc-macho-_JM


Não compre cabo grosso (RGC213) porque não vai entrar no Amplimax e em absoluto, sob nenhuma hipótese ou motivo que qualquer vendedor ou instalador possa lhe dizer, aceite que o cabo RG58 seja maior que 1 metro.

O padrão desses cabos é vir o kit de 10 metros. Mas nesse comprimento o sinal perde 60~70% da intensidade. Por isso a antena de alto ganho a CF 720. É da ordem de 20dBi e o cabo curto para minimizar a perda. 


Lembre-se na instalação, que em 700Mhz o apontamento da antena é sempre na direção de melhor sinal e nunca na direção da torre.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, nesta região acima de 10 km em lina reta em nenhuma das marcas como D-Link, ZTE, Elsys, Aquario, Huawei aceitou que preste essa antena mesmo que trave em apenas 4 G, banda de 700 MHz para TIM e Vivo e antena da Amplimax( 700 a 2600 ) vai bem melhor.
Como uma alternativa de internet via satélite e via rádio quebrar a cabeça com isso já começou. Quem tem e já acostumou, o investimento é em ordenhadeiras e tratores monitorados remotamente, inclusive no sistema de segurança aos agregados; ninguem abandonou esses aparelhos, sempre será útil contar com dois ou mais sistemas de comunicação.

Nesses Amplimax, se o sinal chegar com -98 dBm de média ( acho que 24%) ficara oscilando entre 4 G e 3 G e com cabo RGC 58 nem com um metro vai resolver, eu corto de modo a abrir o diâmetro do furo melhorando para -95 dBm com 8 metros de cabo coaxial, o aparelho fica cerca de 1,60 mt de altura do solo e antena a 6 metros no máximo 10 metros.
Quem é ou já foi radio-amador ou trabalha com rádio-comunicadores, equipamentos muito próximos das antenas tendem a receber interferências de seu próprio campo de RF mesmo com sistemas cristalizados( 100% analógico) e os atuais são PLL( phase lockeed loop ) para mudança de canais, eu numa ligação percebo na hora.
Sendo bom teríamos AP do tipo nanostation, rocket, e mesmo Amplimax com antenas superiores a 8 dBi, acho que a LEI brasileira determina no máximo 30 dBm ou cerca de 2 W irradiados para estação central e potência de RF com 20 dBm( 100 mW), celulares fabricados a partir de 2020 contam com 17 e 18 dBm até menos inclusive o meu que é 15 dBm( acho).

Se o cabo for KMP, seja RGC 58 ou RGC 213 a qualidade é outra coisa; na recepção não fará muita diferença mas na transmissão isso sim e se conseguir comprar do tipo CELLFLEX ao invés de RGC melhor ainda mas precisa usar conectores próprios e nada de soldar. 
Fiz uma antena ominni com esse cabo para 5 Dbi, o resultado foi melhor do que 20 dBi que compramos por aí e sem contar que a potência máxima agora é 15 dBm ao selecionar o país mesmo para bullet2.

----------


## emilidani

Concordo plenamente, boa resposta a do Sprheak

----------


## JoaoBC

> sphreak, nesta região acima de 10 km em lina reta em nenhuma das marcas como D-Link, ZTE, Elsys, Aquario, Huawei aceitou que preste essa antena mesmo que trave em apenas 4 G, banda de 700 MHz para TIM e Vivo e antena da Amplimax( 700 a 2600 ) vai bem melhor.
> Como uma alternativa de internet via satélite e via rádio quebrar a cabeça com isso já começou. Quem tem e já acostumou, o investimento é em ordenhadeiras e tratores monitorados remotamente, inclusive no sistema de segurança aos agregados; ninguem abandonou esses aparelhos, sempre será útil contar com dois ou mais sistemas de comunicação.
> 
> Nesses Amplimax, se o sinal chegar com -98 dBm de média ( acho que 24%) ficara oscilando entre 4 G e 3 G e com cabo RGC 58 nem com um metro vai resolver, eu corto de modo a abrir o diâmetro do furo melhorando para -95 dBm com 8 metros de cabo coaxial, o aparelho fica cerca de 1,60 mt de altura do solo e antena a 6 metros no máximo 10 metros.
> Quem é ou já foi radio-amador ou trabalha com rádio-comunicadores, equipamentos muito próximos das antenas tendem a receber interferências de seu próprio campo de RF mesmo com sistemas cristalizados( 100% analógico) e os atuais são PLL( phase lockeed loop ) para mudança de canais, eu numa ligação percebo na hora.
> Sendo bom teríamos AP do tipo nanostation, rocket, e mesmo Amplimax com antenas superiores a 8 dBi, acho que a LEI brasileira determina no máximo 30 dBm ou cerca de 2 W irradiados para estação central e potência de RF com 20 dBm( 100 mW), celulares fabricados a partir de 2020 contam com 17 e 18 dBm até menos inclusive o meu que é 15 dBm( acho).
> 
> Se o cabo for KMP, seja RGC 58 ou RGC 213 a qualidade é outra coisa; na recepção não fará muita diferença mas na transmissão isso sim e se conseguir comprar do tipo CELLFLEX ao invés de RGC melhor ainda mas precisa usar conectores próprios e nada de soldar. 
> Fiz uma antena ominni com esse cabo para 5 Dbi, o resultado foi melhor do que 20 dBi que compramos por aí e sem contar que a potência máxima agora é 15 dBm ao selecionar o país mesmo para bullet2.


Bate com o que ocorreu lá. O amplimax + antena aquario 700 pegou quase q igual ao modem H8372.
Não se chegou a testar o amplimax puro, OU SEJA, sem antena externa, mas com o refletor.

----------


## chicao48

> Bate com o que ocorreu lá. O amplimax + antena aquario 700 pegou quase q igual ao modem puro.
> Não se chegou a testar o amplimax puro, só com o refletor


Provavelmente a solução para o seu problema só mesmo uma torre de no mínimo 15 metros. Antes e assim como muitos continuam pensando, eu achava que uma potência de sinal de -87dBm seria algo decisivo para uma alta velocidade de internet móvel, mas a coisa é um pouco mais complexa do que eu pensava e muitos ainda continuam pensando. Eu até postei uma tabelinha explicativa acima mês atrás nesse tópico. Muitas vezes em um local se capta uma potência de sinal acima de -100dBm e tem-se uma ótima velocidade porque o nível de ruído no sinal é muito baixo, enquanto que, em outro local com -87dBm tem-se uma péssima velocidade porque o nível de ruído tá acima do tolerável. Vez por outra vejo também pessoas na internet relatar que, quando estava usando apenas o Amplimax tinha uma boa velocidade e depois que conectou uma antena externa só piorou. A explicação pra isso é que a antena externa deu um ganho de potência, mas o nível de ruído subiu. Enfim, a pessoa gastou r$250,00 atoa com um antena!

----------


## JoaoBC

https://insiraficha.com/2022/03/14/a...o-deles-junto/

----------

